# Concerning Online Grocery Deliveries During COVID-19 etc.



## Cully

Some people have expressed concern regarding this issue, therefore:

This is the main body of the email I received from Tesco regarding online grocery deliveries. I expect other companies who use online delivery services will probably follow somewhat similarly.

QUOTE;
We understand what a worrying time this is, so we want to make sure that essentials are available to as many customers as possible, and that we can keep delivering to you safely. We're also working with Public Health England to get their latest advice, so we can prepare for any further developments.

*Grocery buying limits*
To help everyone have access to the essentials, we may put some common-sense buying limits on certain products - you'll be able to see buying limits on the individual product pages. We'll do our best to keep shelves stocked up but at times, we may have low or no availability of some items. Of course, where possible, we'll pick a suitable substitute for you which you can choose to keep or ask your driver to take back.

*Booking a delivery slot*
As there may be more customers than normal booking deliveries, you may find that there aren't as many slots available, so it's a good idea to try and book further ahead. Don't forget, you can make amends to your order up until 11.45pm on the day before your delivery.

If you're a Delivery Saver customer on a paid plan, we'll still be opening priority Easter slots on Monday 16 March. But demand for slots will be exceptionally high, so please book your slots as early as you can.

*Deliveries and advice if you are self-isolating*
We want to deliver to you as safely as possible, so please let us know if you're in self-isolation by telling us in the delivery instructions box when you order online. To be on the safe side, our drivers will be asking everyone they deliver to if they're self-isolating, so please don't be offended if you're asked.

Following the Government's advice on preventing the spread of COVID-19, if you're self-isolating, your driver won't be able to come into your home. But to help make things easier, although we have a bagless policy, we'll provide clean shopping bags which your driver will use to pack your shopping for you at your door. Lastly, to avoid having to touch our signature touchpad devices, your driver will ask if you're happy with everything and then sign the order for you.

We hope that this information has been helpful and we'll do our best to keep your online shopping experience as smooth as possible.

Zoe Evans
UK Customer Engagement Centre

Terms and conditions

Standard terms and conditions apply. For more details, please visit tesco.com/help/terms-and-conditions. :UNQUOTE


----------



## Siskin

That’s handy, thank you. Despite having an online delivery for next week from Tesco’s we haven’t had this email


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> That's handy, thank you. Despite having an online delivery for next week from Tesco's we haven't had this email


Perhaps because you are a new customer to online shopping with them. You'll probably get one soon.


----------



## chillminx

Siskin said:


> That's handy, thank you. Despite having an online delivery for next week from Tesco's we haven't had this email


I haven't had the Tesco email either, so thank you for posting it @Cully  I'm not a new online customer of Tesco, though more usually over the past few years I've ordered with the Click & Collect system. But right now I prefer to stay right away from the store. :Nailbiting


----------



## Sandysmum

I do my online grocery shopping at Asda and there's been nothing like that from them. Usually get my order the next day, but this time there were no delivery slots for 4 days coz they were completely full. I've never seen so many sold out items either, not even at Christmas!


----------



## lullabydream

jetsmum said:


> I do my online grocery shopping at Asda and there's been nothing like that from them. Usually get my order the next day, but this time there were no delivery slots for 4 days coz they were completely full. I've never seen so many sold out items either, not even at Christmas!


Terrible isn't it!


----------



## urbantigers

It's worth keep trying with online shopping as I think the difficulties they are having with the sites crashing is affecting what appears to be available. I tried to put in an order with Ocado yesterday but didn't expect to get anything before mid week. although I had a problem getting through checkout - and the app appeared to be completely down - I eventually submitted an order yesterday afternoon for delivery at 9am this morning. That was a big surprise. No substitutions or missing items either.


----------



## Dogloverlou

I ordered a Tesco delivery last Monday that arrived on the Wednesday ( the Tuesday was completely sold out for delivery slots when usually I can get pretty much next day delivery ) I managed to get everything I wanted. My sister put an order in tonght and all the slots are full until next Saturday! 

It's just crazy all of this. Neither me nor her have had that email from Tesco yet either.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Some supermarkets aren't taking any new on-line customers


----------



## purringcats

Saw this on the news this morning.

*Coronavirus: Supermarkets tell public to be considerate and stop panic buying*
*
British supermarkets are urging the public to be considerate to others and stop panic buying as the number of UK coronavirus cases rises.
*
Empty shelves, especially in the loo roll and dried pasta aisles, have prompted a joint letter from British Retail Consortium (BRC) members urging consumers to work together to ensure there is enough food for the UK.

As further restrictions are placed on the public to stop the spread of *COVID-19*, retailers said they are working "round the clock" to help customers get the items they need, the BRC said.

The letter says: "We know that many of you are worried about the spread of *coronavirus* (COVID-19).

"We want to let you know that we are doing everything we can so that you and your families have the food and essentials you need.

"But we need your help too. We would ask everyone to be considerate in the way they shop.

"We understand your concerns, but buying more than is needed can sometimes mean that others will be left without.

"There is enough for everyone if we all work together.

"Together we can make sure we are looking out for family, friends, neighbours.

"Together we will care for those around us and those who are elderly, vulnerable or choosing to remain at home."

Firms are working closely with the government and suppliers, and they have arranged for more store deliveries to ensure shelves are stocked, the letter added.

Online delivery and click-and-collect services are running at full capacity to ensure people get the products they need, it added.

Helen Dickenson, chief executive of the BRC, said: "Retailers are working incredibly hard to keep shops well stocked and deliveries running as smoothly as possible.

"In the face of unprecedented demand as a result of coronavirus, food retailers have come together to ask their customers to support each other to make sure everyone can get access to the products they need."

Environment secretary George Eustice welcomed the letter and said: "By working together, our leading supermarkets have provided the reassurance there is plenty of stock available and people should buy products as they normally would.

"We are in regular contact with the food industry and retailers are continuing to monitor their supply chains and are taking all the necessary steps to ensure consumers have the food and supplies they need."

https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...be-considerate-and-stop-panic-buying-11957735


----------



## Cully

I would suggest if anyone gets notifications regarding how retailers are managing online deliveries that you might post them here so everyone can stay informed. Especially as so many of us aren't getting the info. Yet!!


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> Some supermarkets aren't taking any new on-line customers


Wow, that's not good!! I expect there has been an influx of customers turning to online shopping now. Hopefully things will even out a bit if (!!!) people stop panicking.
Keep safe and well peeps:Cat


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

I'll ask them to leave my order in the back yard. My big worry would be not getting a delivery slot.


----------



## Billbailey

Ocado are queing people on their website but you can get through if you wait a few minutes. There's no slots for the next two weeks but the week after is pretty clear today. I don't know if they've stopped taking on new customers but will post here if I hear anything.


----------



## urbantigers

I did an online order with Ocado last night and I had to wait to get on the website (the app appears to still be down) - there was a message saying it would take me approx 5 minutes to access the site and it automatically refereshed about every 20 seconds. I got on after a few minutes and everything worked normally but there was a message saying they were not accepting new customers at the moment. I was able to get a slot for next weekend but others have had to wait longer so I suppose it will depend on your area as much as anything how far ahead slots are booked.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Last Sunday I managed to get an Ocado delivery for tomorrow. I was laughing at what is in my order last night but haven’t bothered to try to amend it, with all the queuing on the website. On Friday I booked an order for the 25th. Both of these orders are just my normal shop. Luckily there are barely ever substitutions as it’s not picked off the shop floor, it’s from a warehouse, so I hope it’ll be alright. Went to Morrison’s real shop yesterday and there was lots of lovely British veg, so I think from a fresh POV we will be okay. Nobody was interested in that. Fruit will be more of an issue I think, until our soft fruit season arrives, but we won’t die without bananas. I might be miserable with grapefruit and other citrus fruits though


----------



## rona

What was it that stupid MP said..........."we don't need farmers" well this year I think most of us will have to eat a lot more of what British farmers produce!


----------



## purringcats

Due to the increase in demand on Morrisons home delivery website I have booked the next 4 weekly shops because there is not alot of home delivery slots left.

Half the problem is people panic buying they are causing fear and panic amongst people. People need to calm down. Not everyone can stock pile because they live week to week on a weekly wage or benefits or are retired and it is not fair on those on a limited income having to suffer because the selfish people are emptying the supermarkets. Please be considerate to other people even online as well.

Shops in my town have put notices up saying they are limiting purchases of 3 items of one product per person saying be considerate of other shoppers as there is enough to go around.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Received an email from Sainsburys yesterday

_"You will have seen that, due to the ongoing uncertainty around the full impact of Coronavirus, supermarkets have been much busier than usual and customers are choosing to stock up.

I wanted to personally reassure you that we have more food and other essential items coming to us from manufacturers and into our warehouses and distribution centres. If we all shop just for the food that we and our families need, there will be enough for everyone.

I also wanted to let you know that at Sainsbury's, we are working really hard to ensure this remains the case. Over the past two weeks we have:

Ordered more stock of essential items from our suppliers-

Put more capacity into our warehouses and-

Set limits on a small number of items, including some cleaning products, soap and pain relief. This is a precautionary measure - if everyone shops normally, there will be enough for everyone.

There are gaps on shelves because of increased demand, but we have new stock arriving regularly and we're doing our best to keep shelves stocked. Our store colleagues are working tirelessly and doing the best job they can.

Which brings me onto a request. Please think before you buy and only buy what you and your family need. If we all do this then we can make sure we have enough for everyone. And please help elderly and vulnerable friends, family and neighbours with their shopping if you can.

I wanted to take this opportunity to thank you for your continued support and to thank our colleagues who are all working incredibly hard to ensure we can continue to serve our customers well.

Best wishes"_


----------



## rona

Bertie'sMum said:


> Set limits on a small number of items, including some cleaning products, soap and pain relief. This is a precautionary measure - if everyone shops normally, there will be enough for everyone.


I understand why they are having to do this



Bertie'sMum said:


> Which brings me onto a request. Please think before you buy and only buy what you and your family need. If we all do this then we can make sure we have enough for everyone.


Very sensible to only buy what you need



Bertie'sMum said:


> And please help elderly and vulnerable friends, family and neighbours with their shopping if you can.


Trouble is, if your family needs the limited stock, how do you then buy for others?


----------



## havoc

It can be difficult to ‘shop as normal’ though. I have my normal order in with my normal supplier for something and have been advised it will be delayed because of increased demand. That means I’ve had to buy some elsewhere to see me through. That’s extra on what I would have bought normally.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

rona said:


> What was it that stupid MP said..........."we don't need farmers" well this year I think most of us will have to eat a lot more of what British farmers produce!


Ironic!


----------



## Magyarmum

Auchan which is Hungary's equivalent of Asda, this morning announced they're not accepting any more online orders until April, because they're struggling to deliver the orders they've got.

Also announced this morning, pubs, cinemas and other cultural facilities will be closed until further notice, from tonight. Restaurants,cafes and shops will close at 3 pm each day, but the restriction doesn't include food stores, pharmacies, and drug stores.

The PM said he's not banning over 70's from leaving their homes but is requesting them them to remain at home. Local councils will be responsible for for ordering supplies for the elderly remaining at home and looking after them if necessary.

The New York Stock Market has only just resumed trading after being halted for the 3rd time in as many days. The Dow is down over 2000 points (I think) and they might stop trading for the day. Not very good for Trump's chances of re- election:Joyful


----------



## Sacrechat

Happy Paws2 said:


> Some supermarkets aren't taking any new on-line customers


Ocado isn't taking any new customers and is prioritising customers who were registered with them before the madness began.


----------



## Sacrechat




----------



## Sacrechat




----------



## Sacrechat

Morrison's:


----------



## catz4m8z

Just found an email from Sainsburys (sorry, cant post it)....basically says they are rationing a few items like soap and painkillers and also dont shop like an idiot! Maybe I paraphrased there! but nothing about any changes in delivery service.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! Apparently our Ocado order for tomorrow has no subs. Can't remember what I ordered...but hurrah!


----------



## Blitz

I normally order for the next day but had to wait 3 days for a Tesco order and a lot of my usual items were not available including milk! It came this morning and I decided to check how busy they were for my next shop. No slots for 9 days so I did another order. Apparently Sainsburys in Nairn has got 3 weeks booked up. It is so stupid.

On the other hand my local shop has full shelves with no shortages at all.


----------



## Billbailey

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah! Apparently our Ocado order for tomorrow has no subs. Can't remember what I ordered...but hurrah!


Ooh! Mine is due tomorrow so I shall have to check my email.


----------



## Sandysmum

Just had my Asda delivery, it was on time and the driver brought the boxes through to my kitchen and helped me unload as usual. There were more substitutes than usual, all were ok except some sour cream crisps (yuck) which I returned without a problem.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Just had a quick chat with an Ocado deliver driver, I asked him how things were going for him, he said busy and deliveries were taking longer but they don't have a problem with stock. I don't know where Ocado get their stock from, is it Waitrose? There isn't a Waitrose anywhere in the area so not sure where he had come from but just thought I`d mention it.


----------



## Sacrechat

3dogs2cats said:


> Just had a quick chat with an Ocado deliver driver, I asked him how things were going for him, he said busy and deliveries were taking longer but they don't have a problem with stock. I don't know where Ocado get their stock from, is it Waitrose? There isn't a Waitrose anywhere in the area so not sure where he had come from but just thought I`d mention it.


A small portion of their products are Waitrose but not all.


----------



## MilleD

Sacremist said:


> View attachment 433509


My wait said it would be an hour.

I gave up.


----------



## Billbailey

I had two subs but there were products that they wouldn't hold a lot of. One was a mushroom pie which was replaced with a chickpea pie. That went back cos I can't stand chickpeas. And the other was a macaroni cheese which went back as it had pancetta in it. Which I can't eat as I'm vegetarian. But they should be replaceable in my local Heron. 

So pretty good. The drivers are under orders not to take the bags but that's understandable. I shall save them up till they are taking them and get a whacking great discount of my bill!


----------



## Billbailey

I think Ocado get their stuff from hubs rather than the actual supermarket. There are plans to change from Waitrose to Marks and Spencers this year but I can't remember the date of that.


----------



## urbantigers

Ocado aren't anything to do with waitrose - they've just had a contract with waitrose to sell some of their products (to end later this year). They also sell own brand and other branded products. They have large warehouses which store their products. I've always liked that stuff isn't picked over by loads of customers before coming to me.


----------



## Dogloverlou

The next two/three weeks are 'sold out' for Tesco, Asda & Sainsbury's....

How on earth do they expect people to 'self isolate' when they will be forced to go out shopping anyway?  It's just ridiculous. So bang goes my plan to put an online order in.


----------



## Magyarmum

Dogloverlou said:


> The next two/three weeks are 'sold out' for Tesco, Asda & Sainsbury's....
> 
> How on earth do they expect people to 'self isolate' when they will be forced to go out shopping anyway?  It's just ridiculous. So bang goes my plan to put an online order in.


No onlne grocery shopping in my area unless I want to live on dog food? 

Life's not fair when you can get food delivered for your dogs but not yourself


----------



## Cully

Billbailey said:


> And the other was a macaroni cheese which went back as it had pancetta in it.


Must get my eyes tested. :Wideyed I thought it read that your mac cheese had placenta on it:Yuck:Yuck.


----------



## Happy Paws2

My next door neighbour has just come back from Sainsbury's and there isn't a loaf of bread on the shop.


----------



## catz4m8z

Magyarmum said:


> No onlne grocery shopping in my area unless I want to live on dog food?


Lilys' Kitchen usually smells quite nice!:Hilarious


----------



## Billbailey

Cully said:


> Must get my eyes tested. :Wideyed I thought it read that your mac cheese had placenta on it:Yuck:Yuck.


That would defnitely go back!


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> Lilys' Kitchen usually smells quite nice!:Hilarious


I think I'll stick to a bowl of kibble with milk, followed maybe with a pig's ear


----------



## MilleD

Happy Paws2 said:


> My next door neighbour has just come back from Sainsbury's and there isn't a loaf of bread on the shop.


I've been to my local Tesco Extra - whilst working at home to avoid mixing with folk, go figure! - and bread was the one thing there was loads of. I think because they bake it in store, there is a constant replenishment of stock.

No long life milk, or soap (the hoarders have cottoned on to the bar soap thing now which they hadn't last time I went shopping), toilet roll, kitchen towel, not many eggs, no packaged meat as such, no frozen veg.

Lots of baby stuff, which is weird because I thought that was an issue....


----------



## Gemmaa

I went to Morrisons at 7am...I think the Gates of Hell were starting to open when I left.


----------



## MilleD

Billbailey said:


> I had two subs but there were products that they wouldn't hold a lot of. One was a mushroom pie which was replaced with a chickpea pie. That went back cos I can't stand chickpeas. And the other was a macaroni cheese which went back as it had pancetta in it. Which I can't eat as I'm vegetarian. But they should be replaceable in my local Heron.
> 
> So pretty good. The drivers are under orders not to take the bags but that's understandable. I shall save them up till they are taking them and get a whacking great discount of my bill!


Did you make the driver hang around whilst you checked things? I'd have thought they would have just wanted to get the next delivery as they are so busy?


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Gemmaa said:


> I went to Morrisons at 7am...I think the Gates of Hell were starting to open when I left.


Crazy isn't it Husband is working away and went into a Morrisons he said all deodorants completely wiped out, don't get it if people are stock piling cos they cant go out why would they be buying tins/roll on/sticks of deodorants - they aint going anywhere so hardly a priority I would have thought.


----------



## Billbailey

MilleD said:


> Did you make the driver hang around whilst you checked things? I'd have thought they would have just wanted to get the next delivery as they are so busy?


No not at all. Ocado send you an email beforehand with the subs on it so you can decide if you want to keep them or not. And it was quicker to ask him to take them out as he knew which bag they were in. So a few seconds to remove them, that was it.


----------



## MilleD

Billbailey said:


> No not at all. Ocado send you an email beforehand with the subs on it so you can decide if you want to keep them or not. And it was quicker to ask him to take them out as he knew which bag they were in. So a few seconds to remove them, that was it.


I don't know if I would have bothered to be honest. Drop the stuff and run should be delivery drivers motto now.

Of course it's always been Yodel's motto....


----------



## Billbailey

Well, the Ocado drivers are far more professional and customer-focused than Yodel. Plus it means the food doesn't get wasted as I would have had to throw it away if I kept it. I think the few seconds it took wouldn't make that much difference to his day. And why should he kill himself doing more work? I don't blame him for taking the usual amount of time. He won't get paid more for working faster. And neither will anyone be grateful.


----------



## lullabydream

Billbailey said:


> And neither will anyone be grateful.


How do you know? Do you work for Ocado now?


----------



## MilleD

Billbailey said:


> Well, the Ocado drivers are far more professional and customer-focused than Yodel. Plus it means the food doesn't get wasted as I would have had to throw it away if I kept it. I think the few seconds it took wouldn't make that much difference to his day. And why should he kill himself doing more work? I don't blame him for taking the usual amount of time. He won't get paid more for working faster. And neither will anyone be grateful.


In all honesty, I know a lot of people who would be grateful if they could fit in more deliveries.


----------



## Cully

Billbailey said:


> No not at all. Ocado send you an email beforehand with the subs on it so you can decide if you want to keep them or not. And it was quicker to ask him to take them out as he knew which bag they were in. So a few seconds to remove them, that was it.


What a good idea. I'm expecting a Tesco order tomorrow so will be very interested what subs (if any) they send. 
I looked online this morning and Tesco had no toilet rolls, tissues, kitchen roll (don't people know you can't flush that down the loo?). No paracetamol, calpol, Tampax (huh?), Only allowed 2 bottles of water each, Tea bags limited. No Tesco washing up liquid. Felix cat food getting low and hardly any litter. Not much couscous, quinoa and pasta. Very low on stuff like chicken nuggets/kievs etc.
I was so upset I made a cuppa and ate the pain au chocolat I bought yesterday!


----------



## urbantigers

I think the subs are in a separate bag or something - on the occasion I've refused subs the driver has always been able to lay his hands on them straight away and take them out. Ocado now charge the price of the sub instead of what you ordered and often it's more - like subbing organic chicken thighs for bog standard ones (which is what happens to me once - they were more than twice the price).


----------



## rona

3dogs2cats said:


> Crazy isn't it Husband is working away and went into a Morrisons he said all deodorants completely wiped out, don't get it if people are stock piling cos they cant go out why would they be buying tins/roll on/sticks of deodorants - they aint going anywhere so hardly a priority I would have thought.


Probably someone on twitter said they can be used as sanitizer or something


----------



## MilleD

Cully said:


> What a good idea. I'm expecting a Tesco order tomorrow so will be very interested what subs (if any) they send.
> I looked online this morning and Tesco had no toilet rolls, tissues, kitchen roll (don't people know you can't flush that down the loo?). No paracetamol, calpol, Tampax (huh?), Only allowed 2 bottles of water each, Tea bags limited. No Tesco washing up liquid. Felix cat food getting low and hardly any litter. Not much couscous, quinoa and pasta. Very low on stuff like chicken nuggets/kievs etc.
> I was so upset I made a cuppa and ate the pain au chocolat I bought yesterday!


Litter has been a problem all over the place for the stuff I use.

I've ordered two bags of something I've never tried before from Zooplus so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## MilleD

rona said:


> Probably someone on twitter said they can be used as sanitizer or something


Um, what would you need to do with them 

Edit, sorry I thought this was in response to the lack of tampons available.

Whoops!


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> Ocado now charge the price of the sub instead of what you ordered and often it's more - like subbing organic chicken thighs for bog standard ones


Ouch! that's not fair. At least with Tesco you only have to pay the price of what you ordered.


----------



## Billbailey

lullabydream said:


> How do you know? Do you work for Ocado now?


Ouch.


----------



## Billbailey

urbantigers said:


> I think the subs are in a separate bag or something - on the occasion I've refused subs the driver has always been able to lay his hands on them straight away and take them out. Ocado now charge the price of the sub instead of what you ordered and often it's more - like subbing organic chicken thighs for bog standard ones (which is what happens to me once - they were more than twice the price).


Really? That's not what it says on the email. Call customer services as it's most likely a mistake. Their admin is usually pretty good.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> What a good idea. I'm expecting a Tesco order tomorrow so will be very interested what subs (if any) they send.
> I looked online this morning and Tesco had no toilet rolls, tissues, kitchen roll (don't people know you can't flush that down the loo?). No paracetamol, calpol, Tampax (huh?), Only allowed 2 bottles of water each, Tea bags limited. No Tesco washing up liquid. Felix cat food getting low and hardly any litter. Not much couscous, quinoa and pasta. Very low on stuff like chicken nuggets/kievs etc.
> I was so upset I made a cuppa and ate the pain au chocolat I bought yesterday!


I'm expecting a delivery tomorrow as well, I dread to think what I won't be getting. I refused subs on a number of things as I was only buying what we would normally have and don't want to be substituted for something we don't like or can't use, maybe I've made a mistake there. 
I had a look to see if there was any active yeast and bread flour this morning so I could use my bread maker, all gone, none in stock. Had a look online to see if I could get the active yeast somewhere else. Nope.
I think I maight have some but it will be well out of date, same with the flour which I know does go off


----------



## Billbailey

MilleD said:


> In all honesty, I know a lot of people who would be grateful if they could fit in more deliveries.


No, sorry. That's not what I meant. Usually people don't think about the drivers and how much work they do. They only want their stuff to turn up when it should. And companies rarely think to praise the drivers for going above and beyond. They just complain when they don't. IME, Ocado drivers are good people. I've never, in 10 years, had a problem with the driver.


----------



## urbantigers

Billbailey said:


> Really? That's not what it says on the email. Call customer services as it's most likely a mistake. Their admin is usually pretty good.


It's happened pretty frequently lately, not a one off, and the price on the receipt is always the price of the sub. Always more expensive (makes you wonder whether pickers have been told to select more expensive products). They always used to charge the price of the product you ordered but something seems to have changed. Will query it next time.


----------



## Billbailey

Definitely query it. Someone isn't doing their job right.


----------



## Billbailey

Actually... I've just checked and you're right @urbantigers, they did charge me the full price for the subs. Wow. Glad I did send them back. I wonder when that changed.

I reread the email and you get the discount of the sub if it's part of an offer. I misunderstood what I read the first time. It's so rare I get subs that I didn't pay proper attention.

That is naughty of them. I shall keep an eye out from now on.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our Ocado came whist I was at work. Everything was there - most importantly including 14 Blue Dragon Chinese BBQ stir-fry pouches of sauce...which is my Mum's Mother's Day present as she can't get them any longer  

So that was perfect...work on the other hand...!!!!!!


----------



## O2.0

Cully said:


> Must get my eyes tested. :Wideyed I thought it read that your mac cheese had placenta on it:Yuck:Yuck.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
That would definitely not be vegetarian!



Billbailey said:


> Plus it means the food doesn't get wasted as I would have had to throw it away if I kept it.


Do you not have a neighbor or food pantry you could have donated it to? I'm forever giving food away that I know I won't eat. 
Granted, I also just randomly give food to people because of some weird genetic code in me that makes me feel the need to feed people...:Woot


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @Cully I had a lady once that ate her placenta raw...

Moving on!


----------



## Siskin

O2.0 said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> That would definitely not be vegetarian!
> 
> Do you not have a neighbor or food pantry you could have donated it to? I'm forever giving food away that I know I won't eat.
> Granted, I also just randomly give food to people because of some weird genetic code in me that makes me feel the need to feed people...:Woot


I was thinking that, it seems terrible to throw food out when a neighbour could be very grateful


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Moving on!


QUICKLY please:Yuck:Vomit


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha @Cully I had a lady once that ate her placenta raw...
> 
> Moving on!


I initially thought you were being funny about a cat, now I know you're a midwife and need a moment LOL:Wtf:Vomit
Does it count as pregnancy cravings at that point? Just wondering...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nah, post birth


----------



## Billbailey

Siskin said:


> I was thinking that, it seems terrible to throw food out when a neighbour could be very grateful


If you mean me, it would be if I had neighbours to give it to.


----------



## O2.0

Billbailey said:


> If you mean me, it would be if I had neighbours to give it to.


I thought you lived in a close-knit community?
You know no one who could use extra food?


----------



## catz4m8z

O2.0 said:


> I initially thought you were being funny about a cat, now I know you're a midwife and need a moment LOL:Wtf:Vomit
> Does it count as pregnancy cravings at that point? Just wondering...


Hopefully the supermarkets dont get so bad that people resort to cannibalism.....then elderly relatives will face a whole other threat!!:Nailbiting


----------



## O2.0

catz4m8z said:


> Hopefully the supermarkets dont get so bad that people resort to cannibalism.....then elderly relatives will face a whole other threat!!:Nailbiting


According to my meat eating friends, old birds don't taste as good as younger ones. The young and succulent should feel more threatened


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> Hopefully the supermarkets dont get so bad that people resort to cannibalism.....then elderly relatives will face a whole other threat!!:Nailbiting


No, us dinosaurs are quite safe. Too tough and gristly for most tastes.


----------



## Siskin

This email has just arrived from Waitrose

************************************

We wanted to write to you directly to let you know about the steps we are taking to keep our shelves well stocked and you and your families safe.

Our thoughts go out to all of you who have been affected by this unprecedented event. Your health and the health of our Partners is our absolute priority and I want to reassure you that we are doing everything in our power to ensure you can continue to shop with us safely.

As you will know if you have visited us recently, we are experiencing high demand in our shops and online and at times this has meant you may not have been able to buy everything you want.

We would like to reassure you that we are working as hard as possible to keep a range of everyday products available, and are working closely with our suppliers to meet continuing demand.

I'm sure you have many questions and so we've included some helpful information below for both waitrose.com and shop customers. If you have any further questions, please visit our website where you will find full details about everything we are doing to help.

Find out more

FOR OUR ONLINE SHOPPERS

To help deal with high demand, we are temporarily bringing forward our cut-off time for order changes to 12 noon. We will continue to keep customers updated on any further changes.

If you are self-isolating, we are happy to deliver to your doorstep. Please see our website for more information.

Finally, we are reluctantly introducing temporary limits across some of the website's most in-demand items. This is to help ensure that our products are shared fairly.

FOR CUSTOMERS IN OUR STORES

We already have robust hygiene standards but are closely following advice from Public Health England. We have introduced additional cleaning into shops, particularly on high contact points such as self-scan checkouts and keypads. Partners have also been reminded about the importance of hand-washing as frequently as possible.

To help our Partners focus on serving you and making sure our shelves are filled, we may sometimes need to reduce the services available in your local shop. We'll always try to make you aware if this happens - but if you have any questions, please ask one of our Partners.

Finally, could I please ask you to help us help all our customers - particularly those who are sick or vulnerable - by only buying what you need. That way we can ensure there will be enough food and groceries for everyone.

We will continue to follow Government advice as the situation develops and will keep you updated on any changes to our services. In the meantime we would like to say thank you for your understanding and wish you and your families well.

BÉRANGÈRE MICHEL

Executive Director, Customer Service

John Lewis Partnership


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning everyone,

I joined the queue for Ocado at 5:40 (thought it was a bit late!) but was through it in two minutes. Soonest slot for me on a midweek smart pass was April 7th, so that’s my next order  No chicken to be had though. Everything else I wanted was in stock. 

I’ve ordered my normal shop, that’s all. I guess moving forward I may have to slightly adjust my “normal order” if it transpires that I can only order every fortnight. 

Have a good day.


----------



## havoc

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've ordered my normal shop, that's all. I guess moving forward I may have to slightly adjust my "normal order" if it transpires that I can only order every fortnight


We're all going to find a new 'normal' over the next few months I guess.


----------



## urbantigers

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> I joined the queue for Ocado at 5:40 (thought it was a bit late!) but was through it in two minutes. Soonest slot for me on a midweek smart pass was April 7th, so that's my next order  No chicken to be had though. Everything else I wanted was in stock.
> 
> I've ordered my normal shop, that's all. I guess moving forward I may have to slightly adjust my "normal order" if it transpires that I can only order every fortnight.
> 
> Have a good day.


I was on at 4.55am! Editing an order for this Sunday and placing a new one for April 2nd. I normally order fortnightly but I rely on being able to go to an actual supermarket in between to top up on perishable items and I also can normally go to shops in lunchtime at work. Now I'm having to plan for getting everything online and for the fact that I can't book a delivery slot a few days in advance anymore. No hand sanitizer of any description! I should have ordered soap but I have a spare bottle of handwash and refuse to panic buy/stockpile.

I had an email from a local garden centre (with large food hall) yesterday doing "elderly hour". Made me laugh as I suspect tha vast majority of their customers fit into the elderly/vulnerable category.


----------



## MollySmith

Order placed by phone at my local - regular - shop yesterday evening, all in stock and I’ll collect with bike trailer this evening but he could have delivered anytime today. Seriously, find your local stores if you’re in a town or city and see what they’re doing. So many here who don’t usually offer delivery are now doing so. I think that the new normal is supporting our locals where we have them and that has to be a small crumb of comfort.


----------



## niamh123

I am a regular online shopper with Asda they don't have any slots free until April 2nd


----------



## MilleD

Billbailey said:


> I'm a Neighbourhood Lead on Nextdoor and people are beginning to organise themselves on it. Which is good to see. I live in a poor working residential area and it has a history of pulling together when times get hard. Often there's an 'us against the world' feeling as it's regarded as a rough area by those who don't live here. It has its problems but its a really good place to live if life is a bit of a struggle.





Billbailey said:


> If you mean me, it would be if I had neighbours to give it to.


This doesn't really tie up


----------



## O2.0

Online supermarket shopping is not that common here. Well, it is in the US, but in isolated rural areas it's not. 
I've offered to do the shopping for two people I know for sure are vulnerable, both are good for now, but will text me when they need something. I forget some people can shop for two weeks at a time. Darned teenagers eat me out of house and home in days... 
I was at Target (big chain store with groceries as well) and it was eerily quiet. A few cashiers were wearing gloves. I did the self check-out.


----------



## Nonnie

Well, im all booked up with Tesco until April 8th and all my delivery bar bog roll was delivered this morning. My bars of soap were substituted, but i did well out of that as i got much nicer ones.

I even got the extras i ordered for people who are struggling - beans, eggs, milk, bread etc.


----------



## Billbailey

MilleD said:


> This doesn't really tie up


Seriously.... no-one expects the Spanish Inquistion.

What I mean is, that I am not going around to my neighbours, chickpea pie in hand, and say 'Do you want this? I don't like it.' Have your neighbours ever done that with you? So it was easier to just send it back to the supermarket so it can be bought by someone who actually does want it and I won't have paid for it seeing as I'm on a very low income.

Do you think I might get to post something one day that isn't immediately jumped on?


----------



## Cully

Billbailey said:


> Seriously.... no-one expects the Spanish Inquistion.
> 
> What I mean is, that I am not going around to my neighbours, chickpea pie in hand, and say 'Do you want this? I don't like it.' Have your neighbours ever done that with you? So it was easier to just send it back to the supermarket so it can be bought by someone who actually does want it and I won't have paid for it seeing as I'm on a very low income.
> 
> Do you think I might get to post something one day that isn't immediately jumped on?


Post to me, I'm too scared to jump on people and only say nice things:Happy


----------



## O2.0

Billbailey said:


> What I mean is, that I am not going around to my neighbours, chickpea pie in hand, and say 'Do you want this? I don't like it.' Have your neighbours ever done that with you?


LOL yes, all the time  
One of my neighbors hunts and brings me stuff for the dogs all the time. 
Just last week, another neighbor brought me a bag of bagels, she thought she would like them, but didn't. It was a six pack, she ate one, bagged the rest and offered them to me. I took them gratefully. 
I have co-workers who have gardens and bring surplus to the office for anyone who wants it. One knows I love her okra and she brings me giant bags to freeze. 
My friend brings me the contents of her fridge when she goes out of town and I keep her dogs...
I know, not neighbors in the last two examples, but examples of people gifting/sharing food. We're all about sharing food in this part of the world 

But I think the original comment to your post was because you said that if you hadn't returned the items you would have to throw it out. I was just thinking there were other options before throwing out perfectly good food, like a neighbor, friend, or food bank... Heck, feed it to the dog!

Food waste is a giant trigger for me. The thought of throwing away perfectly good food - just no!


----------



## Billbailey

Cully said:


> Post to me, I'm too scared to jump on people and only say nice things:Happy


Thank you! I will.


----------



## oliviarussian

Ocado delivery just turned up, all there and no substitutes... slightly surprised TBH


----------



## Cully

Tesco arrived, lots of subs. 20% of items requested out of stock. No T-rolls as expected. I wonder what they would have substituted if I'd asked them to? I got pilau rice instead of quinoa. Any other strange subs??


----------



## Billbailey

Just received this in an email from Ocado. The wait time to log into the website currently stands at two hours.

I'm very sorry our service isn't running as smoothly as you're used to at the moment. Like all supermarkets, we are working round the clock to keep up with high demand and make sure everyone gets what they need. We may not always get it perfectly right but we are trying our best. Thank you for bearing with us
.
I'd also like to take this chance to thank our amazing drivers and warehouse staff who are working tirelessly to deliver groceries to as many people as possible in these uncertain times. Their dedication and hard work is truly amazing.

Naturally, the safety and wellbeing of everyone connected to Ocado remains our priority. We will continue to follow the latest advice from the Government and the World Health Organisation while the Coronavirus (COVID-19) situation continues.

These are some of the changes we've put in place so far:
Receiving a delivery. Your driver will knock and greet you as normal, but they will then place the bags on your doorstep. They will no longer be carrying them into your home or handing them to you directly. Also, please do not hand any used bags back, they will not be able to take them.
Placing an order in advance. Delivery slots are selling a lot faster than usual, so we suggest booking one or more ahead of time to avoid disappointment. We are releasing further delivery slots as soon as they become available. Don't forget, slots are bookable up to three weeks in advance.

We've switched off the app. Due to performance issues driven by continued high demand, we have decided to keep our app offline for the time being. In the meantime, please shop on our website instead.

Managing the flow to the website. We have also launched a new queueing system on the website to manage the increased demand. This will help us to give you the best shopping experience possible under the current circumstances. If you see a page saying you're in a virtual queue just sit tight, don't close or refresh the page or you'll lose your place.

There's enough for everyone. We continue to see high demand for certain products as customers are choosing to stock up. To help with fair distribution, we've temporarily limited some products to one or two items per order. We are working closely with suppliers to restock products regularly so all customers get what they've ordered each time they shop.

Those are just some of the changes we've put in place to help manage in these extraordinary times, and it's important to remember that we're in this together. To quote this week's joint announcement from all of us supermarkets together, "we would ask everyone to be considerate in the way they shop. We understand your concerns but buying more than is needed can sometimes mean that others will be left without. There is enough for everyone if we all work together".

Here are a few ways you can make a big difference at the moment:
• Only buy what you need, there's enough for everyone. That will help us to make sure everybody gets what they need.
• Share deliveries with neighbours if you can. The continued high demand means delivery slots are selling out very fast, so sharing a delivery could be helpful. Also remember to look out for vulnerable people you may be able to help.
• Try not to make last-minute edits to your order. Even better, place your order in one go and only make edits if you must.
• Make sure you're at home when your delivery is due. This may seem like an obvious one, but if you're not there to receive your order it's unlikely we'll be able to redeliver and the fresh food will go to waste. Frozen food may get wasted too.
• Follow the guidelines carefully. If you're in self isolation, it is essential that you notify us in your driver notes as you check out your order. We ask you to remain inside your home when your shopping arrives. Your driver will leave the shopping bags on your doorstep.

We've collated all important messages and info onto one page. If you want to know more about particular changes, head to our Coronavirus information and updates page.

Finally, I'd like to thank you for your continued patience and understanding during this incredibly busy time.









Melanie Smith
CEO, Ocado Retail Ltd


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> Tesco arrived, lots of subs. 20% of items requested out of stock. No T-rolls as expected. I wonder what they would have substituted if I'd asked them to? I got pilau rice instead of quinoa. Any other strange subs??


I ordered quark once.. The lowest fat cheese spread got paneer as a substitute.. Very hard high fat cheese that you use as a meat substitute in curries. Luckily my eldest son loves it!


----------



## Cully

I once received parsley instead of lemon grass, and a bag of cashews instead of son's favourite pork scratchings.


----------



## Cully

Billbailey said:


> Share deliveries with neighbours if you can. The continued high demand means delivery slots are selling out very fast, so sharing a delivery could be helpful.


I can't honestly see how that would work. I already get bags of cat litter and other heavy stuff for my neighbours including the big boxes of Felix. I won't be able to order more than the store allows so that's not going to help anyone.


----------



## Billbailey

I think it would. There's things I don't buy but my family or neighbours do have so I could use my delivery slot to get them. Not everyone does already buy for neighbours. For instance, you could ask me to get more cat litter for you as I can order it.


----------



## catz4m8z

Just edited my order for the 20th. Im trying to be sensible but as I only have 1 tiny supermarket in my town and I dont drive its going to be a PITA to find things as it is. On the plus side I live alone so 1 big bag of rice is me sorted for a few months!...also I completely ran out of toothpaste!:Shy (you just rely on being able to pop to the shops and get whatever you need, dont you!?).
Sainsburys website is very creaky at the mo....it took me several attempts to checkout without it waving a white flag at me!:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Billbailey said:


> I think it would. There's things I don't buy but my family or neighbours do have so I could use my delivery slot to get them. Not everyone does already buy for neighbours. For instance, you could ask me to get more cat litter for you as I can order it.


Long way to expect my cat to come for a c***!!!


----------



## Billbailey

LOL! If I lived next door to you, he would be crapping in my garden anyway...... 

:Smuggrin


----------



## Cully

Billbailey said:


> LOL! If I lived next door to you, he would be crapping in my garden anyway......
> :Smuggrin


She prefers to use her litter tray mostly. She's a fussy madam who feels the need to tell me she's just used it and could I please see to it immediately. Fine, but _not_ at 4am!!!!:Sour


----------



## O2.0

Billbailey said:


> I think it would. There's things I don't buy but my family or neighbours do have so I could use my delivery slot to get them. Not everyone does already buy for neighbours. For instance, you could ask me to get more cat litter for you as I can order it.


I'd rather have the chickpea pie than the cat litter personally  

*ducks and hides*


----------



## Sacrechat

MilleD said:


> My wait said it would be an hour.
> 
> I gave up.


Out of curiosity, I went on today just to see how long I would have to wait and it was over 2 hours. I was 17,182 in the queue!


----------



## Sacrechat

S


Billbailey said:


> I think Ocado get their stuff from hubs rather than the actual supermarket. There are plans to change from Waitrose to Marks and Spencers this year but I can't remember the date of that.


September I think.


----------



## Billbailey

Sacremist said:


> S
> 
> September I think.


Oh cool. I've been looking forward to it cos M+S have some nice food and it's always peeved me that they don't deliver.


----------



## Sacrechat

I had a 


MilleD said:


> Did you make the driver hang around whilst you checked things? I'd have thought they would have just wanted to get the next delivery as they are so busy?


I had a Sainsbury's order delivered today with 12 substitutions, 5 of which went back and I did make him wait whilst I found them, but he didn't mind, because I took delivery an hour earlier than I had booked. He was in the area.


----------



## Sacrechat

3dogs2cats said:


> Crazy isn't it Husband is working away and went into a Morrisons he said all deodorants completely wiped out, don't get it if people are stock piling cos they cant go out why would they be buying tins/roll on/sticks of deodorants - they aint going anywhere so hardly a priority I would have thought.


Lol, yes, you're right. If at home, it's not hard to wash your pits more often.


----------



## Sacrechat

MilleD said:


> I don't know if I would have bothered to be honest. Drop the stuff and run should be delivery drivers motto now.
> 
> Of course it's always been Yodel's motto....


Tell me about it! I had a delivery from Yodel last week and he didn't even ring the doorbell. He just dumped the parcel on my doorstep. If I hadn't seen the van through the window, I wouldn't have known it was there and it could have been stolen, Although, the thief wouldn't have been running with it as it contained a 12kg sack of cat litter, 4kgs of dry cat food and 6 boxes of wet cat food. It would probably have broken the thief's back.


----------



## Sacrechat

Cully said:


> I looked online this morning and Tesco had no toilet rolls, tissues, kitchen roll (don't people know you can't flush that down the loo?).


That's where Ocado bags come in handy! Lol! If we do have to resort to using inappropriate tissue for wiping, we can do it Greek style and put paper in a bag before disposing of it in the bin.


----------



## Sacrechat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> I joined the queue for Ocado at 5:40 (thought it was a bit late!) but was through it in two minutes. Soonest slot for me on a midweek smart pass was April 7th, so that's my next order  No chicken to be had though. Everything else I wanted was in stock.
> 
> I've ordered my normal shop, that's all. I guess moving forward I may have to slightly adjust my "normal order" if it transpires that I can only order every fortnight.
> 
> Have a good day.


This is the problem, even if you do t want to panic buy, other people's actions are forcing us to order more to ensure we have enough to last twice as long as normal. Fortunately, a few weeks ago, I signed up with Ocado's reserved slot scheme, so I have a guaranteed slot at the same time each week. Unfortunately, though, because I could not get half of what I wanted, I've had to resort to also getting deliveries from other supermarkets as well.


----------



## Cully

Sacremist said:


> Unfortunately, though, because I could not get half of what I wanted, I've had to resort to also getting deliveries from other supermarkets as well.


Ditto. But even those are struggling with not having enough slots available.


----------



## oliviarussian

Ocado have shut down their website until Saturday


----------



## Billbailey

I expect they want to try and catch up on the orders they already have.


----------



## rona

Be careful people. We have ordered loose potatoes and carrots, they will only allow 3, though we can buy 3 bags ....................


----------



## MilleD

rona said:


> Be careful people. We have ordered loose potatoes and carrots, they will only allow 3, though we can buy 3 bags ....................


Potatoes was something I couldn't get hold of in Tesco the other day - loads of other veg, just no potatoes. Weird.


----------



## lullabydream

MilleD said:


> Potatoes was something I couldn't get hold of in Tesco the other day - loads of other veg, just no potatoes. Weird.


You would think it would be waffles.. As they are waffly versatile...

OK I'll leave this conversation now


----------



## MilleD

lullabydream said:


> You would think it would be waffles.. As they are waffly versatile...
> 
> OK I'll leave this conversation now


Lordy, I remember that advert - and now it's it my head! Aaargghhhh!!


----------



## Cully

I remember the Martians and :Singingfor mash get Smash:Singing. Showing my age!


----------



## Happy Paws2

MilleD said:


> Lordy, I remember that advert - *and now it's it my head! Aaargghhhh!!*


Well it's better than "Happy Birthday"


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> I remember the Martians and :Singingfor mash get Smash:Singing. Showing my age!


I've been watching a bbc 2 program about a corner shop through a 100 years, last night they got to the 70's and there it was, a tin of Smash along with packs of Angel Delight.


----------



## MilleD

Cully said:


> I remember the Martians and :Singingfor mash get Smash:Singing. Showing my age!


Is it wrong that I still like Smash?


----------



## MilleD

Siskin said:


> I've been watching a bbc 2 program about a corner shop through a 100 years, last night they got to the 70's and there it was, a tin of Smash along with packs of Angel Delight.


Mmm, butterscotch flavour.


----------



## lullabydream

MilleD said:


> Is it wrong that I still like Smash?


Yes.. I am not a fan of it personally!


----------



## Siskin

MilleD said:


> Mmm, butterscotch flavour.


Me too


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> I've been watching a bbc 2 program about a corner shop through a 100 years, last night they got to the 70's and there it was, a tin of Smash along with packs of Angel Delight.


I feel a rush of nostalgia coming on


----------



## catz4m8z

Sainsbury delivery this morning....9 out of stock items and 4 subs. Mainly just the tinned staples that they dont have, which I was limiting myself to only ordering 2 of each anyways (also no vegan fish fingers!!arrggghhhh!!:Nailbiting).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This was the state of the cat food shelves in Asda this evening...I obviously can't get the only batch number of Whiskas that Oscar will eat - and can't order online as I don't know the batch number that will arrive.

After close to 11 hours at work (when I'm meant to do 7.5), it was all I could do not to cry.


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> This was the state of the cat food shelves in Asda this evening...I obviously can't get the only batch number of Whiskas that Oscar will eat - and can't order online as I don't know the batch number that will arrive.
> 
> After close to 11 hours at work (when I'm meant to do 7.5), it was all I could do not to cry.
> 
> View attachment 433880


I went to my local Tesco at 6:30am the other morning. No cat food except 2 boxes which a bloke picked up and was phoning whoever to express concern that cat wouldn't eat the food.

Dog food aisle wasn't much better to be honest.

It's absolutely terrible.

I tend to order online but again it's delivery waiting and now stocks are thin on the ground.

I felt guilty the other day picking up 2 small cereal boxes of the same cereal, but lots on the shelf surprisingly. Feeding 4 adults it will last a week. Then looked around and trolleys piled high. The 6:30 am trip was worse, so many people turned up when opening. Things were rationed but they grabbed everything.


----------



## Sacrechat

We nipped into Aldi this afternoon and I was pleasantly surprised to find most shelves well stocked, no toilet paper, but plenty of everything else and people were behaving in quite a civilised way.


----------



## urbantigers

Had email from Ocado this evening re editing orders. You can now only remove items and not add anything. Bit of a pain for me as I added fairly random stuff thinking I’d be able to edit.


----------



## lullabydream

Sacremist said:


> We nipped into Aldi this afternoon and I was pleasantly surprised to find most shelves well stocked, no toilet paper, but plenty of everything else and people were behaving in quite a civilised way.


They were having full on shouting matches in my Aldi on Sunday morning. I don't think anyone is behaving civil in anyone in the supermarkets where I live.


----------



## Sacrechat

urbantigers said:


> Had email from Ocado this evening re editing orders. You can now only remove items and not add anything. Bit of a pain for me as I added fairly random stuff thinking I'd be able to edit.


So much for the false assurances that there will be enough for everyone.


----------



## Jesthar

Sacremist said:


> So much for the false assurances that there will be enough for everyone.


I doubt it's anything to do with the state of supply. More that they simply don't have the time or staff to keep chopping and changing orders constantly at the moment.


----------



## Sacrechat

Jesthar said:


> I doubt it's anything to do with the state of supply. More that they simply don't have the time or staff to keep chopping and changing orders constantly at the moment.


The emails come through so fast after amendment, I always thought they were generated automatically by the system. If so, surely it wouldn't need a member of staff to do it.


----------



## urbantigers

I suspect it's about reducing the number of visitors to the site. If people who have already done an order are trying to get back in to edit, the site just can't cope (hence being suspended for several days). But it would have been nice to have known that when placing the order. When I placed the order, I had struggled for a long time to get in and was worried the site would crash, or I would be thrown out before I got through checkout, so I just reserved the slot and selected random stuff from my favourites to get it up to the minimum order value and got myself through checkout. I was counting on being able to go back and edit the order.

I am guessing the next thing will be to increase the minimum order value to try to reduce the number of orders people are placing (I usually order fortnightly but am doing it weekly now since I'm not able to go to the shops to top up in between orders)

My Abel and Cole veg box has changed also. I usually have a veg box delivered fortnightly but had an extra one last weekend. They have had to suspend anyone joining but have also made changes due to high volume of orders - people ordering more frequently and ordering more products (they also sell household stuff and groceries). The veg box I usually have is no longer available and they are just doing a reduced number of fruit and veg boxes, not allowing you to have anything on your "never send" list and not allowing you to select any alternatives to what is in the box. I understand why but the new boxes will be of little use to me as contain too much stuff I dont't want.


----------



## Sacrechat

urbantigers said:


> I suspect it's about reducing the number of visitors to the site. If people who have already done an order are trying to get back in to edit, the site just can't cope (hence being suspended for several days). But it would have been nice to have known that when placing the order. When I placed the order, I had struggled for a long time to get in and was worried the site would crash, or I would be thrown out before I got through checkout, so I just reserved the slot and selected random stuff from my favourites to get it up to the minimum order value and got myself through checkout. I was counting on being able to go back and edit the order.
> 
> I am guessing the next thing will be to increase the minimum order value to try to reduce the number of orders people are placing (I usually order fortnightly but am doing it weekly now since I'm not able to go to the shops to top up in between orders)
> 
> My Abel and Cole veg box has changed also. I usually have a veg box delivered fortnightly but had an extra one last weekend. They have had to suspend anyone joining but have also made changes due to high volume of orders - people ordering more frequently and ordering more products (they also sell household stuff and groceries). The veg box I usually have is no longer available and they are just doing a reduced number of fruit and veg boxes, not allowing you to have anything on your "never send" list and not allowing you to select any alternatives to what is in the box. I understand why but the new boxes will be of little use to me as contain too much stuff I dont't want.


I did receive an email asking me not to edit an order, instead place an order for what I want then leave it. The problem is when you do or rather did log in again, lots of items that were in stock were then out of stock, so I had to find my own alternatives to reach the minimum order value.

I'm concerned now, because although I have a regular weekly time slot reserved, they take my order from my instant shop list. I can't find anyway to amend that list, so most of the foods they've told me they are going to deliver, I don't need this week. The list is already below the minimum order value, so if all I can do is remove what I don't need, I will end up with £20 worth of shopping, which means I'm going to have to battle the shops.

My husband and I are in the high risk group and are supposed to be self isolating for 3 months. Well, clearly that's not going to happen. I'm just hoping that I will be allowed to add to my order before Tuesday.


----------



## purringcats

Sorry if this has already been published but I have just received this email from Asda CEO

We're donating £5 million to FareShare and the Trussell Trust

Dear Customer,

These are the most extraordinary of times and whilst it has only been a few short days since I last wrote to you - so much has happened in that time. Every day I become more keenly aware of our responsibility to help feed the nation - both by keeping our shelves stocked and deliveries moving - and I am incredibly grateful to my colleagues in our shops and depots for their efforts. We also have the ability to support our communities by providing employment to those whose jobs have been impacted by this crisis, and by supporting our charity partners to help the most vulnerable in our communities.

We know that foodbanks are in need more than ever in these unprecedented times, which is why we will be donating £5 million to our partners FareShare and the Trussell Trust to help the country's most vulnerable people through COVID-19.

The extensive package of measures will provide over 4 million meals to families in food poverty impacted by Coronavirus as well as giving more than 3,000 charities the ability to access free food over the next 3 months as they fight to tackle the impacts of Coronavirus in their communities. The donation will help the two food distribution charities as they experience a huge increase in demand over the coming months, as more vulnerable people turn to food banks for help through COVID-19.

The funding will also continue the work of the Fight Hunger Create Change partnership between Asda and the two charities by helping tackle the root causes of poverty through supporting 800,000 people over the next year with debt and financial advice.

We also want to support our colleagues and our customers as much as we possibly can. As of today, we will be moving our stores to *8am-8pm* opening hours, meaning our colleagues have some time to re-stock the shelves of their stores and thoroughly clean for our customers to be able to shop. As a final point, we would also urge our customers, where possible, to use cashless payment options to reduce contact with our colleagues and help prevent further spread of the virus.

We know that our amazing NHS staff are working harder than ever, which is why, as of next week, we have decided to prioritise their access to our stores every *Monday*, *Wednesday* and *Friday from 8-9am* in our larger stores.

I would again like to personally thank you for your ongoing support and patience during an uncertain time. Our communities are at the heart of what we do, so I would urge all of you to continue to shop responsibly and look after your fellow customers in our stores, respecting those who need to shop between *8am-9am*, and if you can - by donating to your local food bank.

And finally, I would like again thank our colleagues for their tireless efforts in our stores and depots. We're in this together - and together we will get through this extraordinary time.

Take care,

Roger Burnley


----------



## purringcats

Posted on wrong thread.


----------



## Cully

Thanks for those updates. It's important we know so we can organise our shopping, and also it's encouraging to hear how supportive they are being.


----------



## purringcats

John Lewis is closing all its stores temporarily at close of business on Monday and people are being told on the news to stop panic buying and be considerate to others.

https://mobile.twitter.com/SkyNews/status/1241369614384271366?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1241369614384271366&ref_url=https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-89-new-cases-in-wales-takes-uk-total-past-4-000-11961367


----------



## urbantigers

I was pretty successful in Sainsbury's this morining and managed to get everything I wanted except for bleach. I decided against editing my Ocado order in any way. Although I don't think it makes any difference to what's in stock when they come to pick my order, I somehow feel it's safer to just not meddle with it! Remains to be seen what I actually get tomorrow.

As a side note - something else made me very happy. There is a new coffee shop opened in the last few months near where I work. It's a lovely place selling "proper" (imo) Spciality coffee and run by someone who clearly knows about coffee and for whom serving good coffee is what it's about. It's small, and has a few tables to sit at but is not really the sort of place you go to sit and relax like chain stores. I have been so happy that this place opened near work as I am a self confessed coffee snob with my own espresso machine and a real interest in single origin coffees. Anyway, the building he is in, has a hatch to the pavement so whilst the shop itself is now closed, he is able to serve takeaway coffee through the hatch. As he's only been opened a few months, he's probably not making a profit yet so I am thrilled that he's able to stay open and may even benefit from the fact that nearby Nero and Costa are closed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh @urbantigers what's your favourite coffee? We order whole bean Kona coffee from Hawaii (started when we were there in 2013, then again in 2015), it's our favourite. We order it as beans - though I guess we won't be for a while - as then you don't pay import duty. Nothing nicer than going for a run and coming home to the coffee all ready  We shall have to ration ourselves now I think.


----------



## urbantigers

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh @urbantigers what's your favourite coffee? We order whole bean Kona coffee from Hawaii (started when we were there in 2013, then again in 2015), it's our favourite. We order it as beans - though I guess we won't be for a while - as then you don't pay import duty. Nothing nicer than going for a run and coming home to the coffee all ready  We shall have to ration ourselves now I think.


I don't really have a favourite coffee per se (although if I did it would probably be Foundry's Rocko Mountain) but I love most Ethiopian coffees, and like African coffees in general. I love the fruity coffees, although that has been a gradual change in my tastes.

I buy beans too - lots of great online coffee roasters out there and I have a couple of monthly subscriptions - and am not going to run out any time soon. I bought some more today from the coffee place just in case . Some will go into the freezer to be rescued in my time of need.


----------



## purringcats

Had this from Sainsburys Home Shopping this morning. Iceland are doing the same but you have to read the notice when booking a slot and click on it.


----------



## purringcats

Iceland are only letting the Elderly over State Pension Age, Vulnerable and Disabled shop online no one else temporarily.


----------



## Jesthar

Sacremist said:


> The emails come through so fast after amendment, I always thought they were generated automatically by the system. If so, surely it wouldn't need a member of staff to do it.


It's not the e-mail notifications - that wil be automatic (I run some software for my day job that has similar capabilities). It's the supply chain logistics - how much to order from suppliers, how many people are needed topick and pack the orders. If the orders keep changing, it's like trying to hit a moving target, not a static one, and with the sheer volume of orders they are trying to cope with right now constant changes will be an added complication they can do without. I'm sure they'll allow alterations again when things calm down.


----------



## Cully

purringcats said:


> Iceland are only letting the Elderly over State Pension Age, Vulnerable and Disabled shop online no one else temporarily.
> 
> View attachment 433988


I fall into that group but there were still no available delivery slots yesterday when I looked.


----------



## purringcats

Cully said:


> I fall into that group but there were still no available delivery slots yesterday when I looked.


I think from what I have been reading this will all be updated and apply from tomorrow until then no new delivery slots have been added to avoid other people booking them.


----------



## urbantigers

There's nothing there that indictes how you can let them know you fall into the vulnerable/disabled category if they don't know? - Just says they are working to identify people? I am disabled and also asthmatic but Ocado wouldn't have a clue as there's never been any reason for me to tell them. If Ocado introduce this too I wonder how I can let them know.


----------



## purringcats

I have let Morrisons know that I have a disability and the kind delivery man brings my shopping into the kitchen for me. Sainsburys have done the same for me in the past. If you don't tell them they won't know and you may well be excluded. They have ways of identifying vulnerable users of their services and the elderly and I read on the article above they are working with the government to help idetify other people who fall into the eldery, vulnerable and disabled categories.


----------



## urbantigers

purringcats said:


> I have let Morrisons know that I have a disability and the kind delivery man brings my shopping into the kitchen for me. Sainsburys have done the same for me in the past. If you don't tell them they won't know and you may well be excluded. They have ways of identifying vulnerable users of their services and the elderly and I read on the article above they are working with the government to help idetify other people who fall into the eldery, vulnerable and disabled categories.


I normally ask the driver to bring my shopping in for me but that's not officially recorded anywhere. If they are working with government perhaps they are identifying people who receive certain benefits - I do get PIP. It's how I tell them that I cant' work out. Maybe I can email them (not like I can just ring - you can't get through on the phone). I'll wait and see whether Ocado do something like this.


----------



## purringcats

urbantigers said:


> I normally ask the driver to bring my shopping in for me but that's not officially recorded anywhere. If they are working with government perhaps they are identifying people who receive certain benefits - I do get PIP. It's how I tell them that I cant' work out. Maybe I can email them (not like I can just ring - you can't get through on the phone). I'll wait and see whether Ocado do something like this.


I told them originally on the phone because I am not always physically mobile. The phone ljnes are jammed at the moment but perhaps drop them a message via email or live chat if they have it.


----------



## lullabydream

urbantigers said:


> government perhaps they are identifying people who receive certain benefits -


Problem is so many asthmatics will receive no benefits. You don't even qualify to get free prescriptions as an asthmatic. So other than waving say an inhaler at a delivery driver who is going to be more vulnerable here? Asthmatics are the ones who are invited for a flu vaccination though yearly, age is no barrier to this. Even we'll managed asthma can be badly affected by cold and flu viruses that go round at winter times.
Am really unsure how the supermarkets are going to manage it.

Not everyone who is entitled to PIP isn't at risk. It's not cut and dry as that. There are many who are classed under the disabled bracket that wouldn't be as vulnerable say as an asthmatic or a pregnant woman.


----------



## urbantigers

lullabydream said:


> Problem is so many asthmatics will receive no benefits. You don't even qualify to get free prescriptions as an asthmatic. So other than waving say an inhaler at a delivery driver who is going to be more vulnerable here? Asthmatics are the ones who are invited for a flu vaccination though yearly, age is no barrier to this. Even we'll managed asthma can be badly affected by cold and flu viruses that go round at winter times.
> Am really unsure how the supermarkets are going to manage it.
> 
> Not everyone who is entitled to PIP isn't at risk. It's not cut and dry as that. There are many who are classed under the disabled bracket that wouldn't be as vulnerable say as an asthmatic or a pregnant woman.


Oh absolutely. I hope you don't think I was implying it was an adequate way of identifying people. I was just referring to the bit about working with the government and wondered whether that meant they are able to identify people claiming certain benefits, although not sure that wouldn't be a breach of data protection. I agree with you. I am asthmatic too and apart from being registered as such at my doctor's, there is no way they could know that.

I have had my email from Ocado re my delivery later on today. I have no missing items but 4 substitutions - they all appear to be sensible substitutions which I will accept. Not sure about the eggs. I normally order 2 dozen eggs with my order as I eat eggs for breakfast almost every day (and the cats have egg yolk with their raw). They have substituted my Ocado eggs with burford brown eggs - I'm ok with that although I'm sure they will be more expensive. But as far as I really those are only packs of 6 so it looks like they may have substituted my box of 12 eggs with a box of 6 eggs. Still, I"ll be grateful to get eggs and I do have some gluten free porridge oats in to have porridge for breakfast if no eggs.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

re the supermarkets being able to identify their vulnerable online customers - this is part of an email I received from Sainsburys this morning

_"Many of you have also asked me about priority online delivery slots for elderly, disabled and vulnerable customers.

We have been able to identify a number of customers as elderly and vulnerable based on the information they have given us previously. These details would include date of birth and if you have ever used our vulnerable customer helpline. For all of these customers, we will email you today (Sunday) with information on when slots will become available.

If you do not receive an email and you consider yourself to be vulnerable, please visit our Groceries Online website on Monday for information on how to contact us. We are also working as quickly as possible on an option for people to register themselves as disabled and vulnerable on their online shopping accounts."_

I presume that the others will be setting in place similar options.


----------



## lullabydream

urbantigers said:


> Oh absolutely. I hope you don't think I was implying it was an adequate way of identifying people. I was just referring to the bit about working with the government and wondered whether that meant they are able to identify people claiming certain benefits, although not sure that wouldn't be a breach of data protection. I agree with you. I am asthmatic too and apart from being registered as such at my doctor's, there is no way they could know that.
> 
> I have had my email from Ocado re my delivery later on today. I have no missing items but 4 substitutions - they all appear to be sensible substitutions which I will accept. Not sure about the eggs. I normally order 2 dozen eggs with my order as I eat eggs for breakfast almost every day (and the cats have egg yolk with their raw). They have substituted my Ocado eggs with burford brown eggs - I'm ok with that although I'm sure they will be more expensive. But as far as I really those are only packs of 6 so it looks like they may have substituted my box of 12 eggs with a box of 6 eggs. Still, I"ll be grateful to get eggs and I do have some gluten free porridge oats in to have porridge for breakfast if no eggs.


You have made my day, thank you. I agree with everything you say. Like you say, as an asthmatic who would know?

Am really struggling @Bertie'sMum how being asthmatic would have anything to do with your shopping and need to give it. Most asthmatics would be more than able to carry own groceries etc so do not need assistant. Those who need assistant might not be on the government vulnerable list as its harming the respiratory system per se. I know it sounds harsh, and this isn't a good example really as wheelchair users can have respiratory issues due to being seated all the time I do know, however if no other health risk and under 70 then you may not be classed as vulnerable. However you have ticked the box asking for assistance when you have a delivery. This could mean a large 'chunk' of those vulnerable misses out.. Which might be why people are complaining about the hour set aside for the elderly and vulnerable. You can't tell easily whose had an organ transplant, someone who has diabetes, someone who has asthma, someone whose in the first trimester of pregnancy, or early second trimester. These people are vulnerable but look normal. None of these people would have ticked a box on online shopping. Pregnancy they may or may not depending if they have had a scan.


----------



## urbantigers

I may have misunderstood, but I think the point about being asthmatic isn't about carrying groceries or needing that kind of help, but about being prioritised for online deliveries because Iwhilst an asthmatic may be capable of going to the supermarket, they probably shouldn't.

Also, many of us on here have multiple health problems and may have mentioned one thing (such as being asthmatic) but do have other problems too.


----------



## lullabydream

urbantigers said:


> I may have misunderstood, but I think the point about being asthmatic isn't about carrying groceries or needing that kind of help, but about being prioritised for online deliveries because Iwhilst an asthmatic may be capable of going to the supermarket, they probably shouldn't.
> 
> Also, many of us on here have multiple health problems and may have mentioned one thing (such as being asthmatic) but do have other problems too.


Am not disputing those with multiple health problems but there will be those who 'just have asthma' 'just diabetic' or 'pregnant'. These aren't always grouped with other health problems and wouldn't mean that you tick a box to let an online shop know. So how the online shops can claim, you may have alerted them already that means many maybe missing out on the help/priority they need.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lullabydream said:


> Am really struggling @Bertie'sMum how being asthmatic would have anything to do with your shopping and need to give it.


I don't think that it is about whether or not someone can carry their shopping - it's about trying to protect those who have underlying health issues and are, therefore, more vulnerable to contracting COVID19.

Looking at me you could probably tell that I'm over 70 ! What you wouldn't see is that I'm also diabetic and unless I showed you my scar or told you, you wouldn't know that I have had open heart surgery resulting in a quadruple heart bypass 5 years ago. Other than that I consider myself to be reasonably fit and healthy; I'm only a few pounds overweight and, until very recently, was still exercising at the gym. I've never done my shopping online and don't have any plans to start any time soon. I'm lucky in that I live in a built up area with supermarkets nearby and will just take all recommended precautions when doing my weekly shop. Neighbours have offered to get me shopping if necessary, I'm grateful for their concern and will take them up on their offer if it becomes necessary.


----------



## lullabydream

Bertie'sMum said:


> I don't think that it is about whether or not someone can carry their shopping - it's about trying to protect those who have underlying health issues and are, therefore, more vulnerable to contracting COVID19.
> 
> Looking at me you could probably tell that I'm over 70 ! What you wouldn't see is that I'm also diabetic and unless I showed you my scar or told you, you wouldn't know that I have had open heart surgery resulting in a quadruple heart bypass 5 years ago. Other than that I consider myself to be reasonably fit and healthy; I'm only a few pounds overweight and, until very recently, was still exercising at the gym. I've never done my shopping online and don't have any plans to start any time soon. I'm lucky in that I live in a built up area with supermarkets nearby and will just take all recommended precautions when doing my weekly shop. Neighbours have offered to get me shopping if necessary, I'm grateful for their concern and will take them up on their offer if it becomes necessary.


Absolutely, what am saying these emails seem to say that the supermarkets already recognise that those who are on the vulnerable list, i don't know how they can as I have only seen tick boxes asking if I need assistance and I think I had to put in my age when I first registered. So many vulnerable people won't get the priority they need from online delivery services, whereas others that may require assistance due to a physical disability say cerebral palsy but other wise no health problems may and will actually be no vulnerable than another person without cerebral palsy if they haven't got any other under lying health problems.


----------



## havoc

My father (in his 90s) got a delivery last week, booked before the 'great panic' I believe. He lives in a sheltered housing complex and the driver told him he should be automatically listed because of his address but he would make sure.


----------



## urbantigers

I agree with you both. It is a very frustrating and complicated situation for everyone.

I am getting frustrated and a bit annoyed with Ocado. I appreciate that the supermarkets are struggling with the increase in demand for online services, but still feel frustrated.

I placed an order online for today (due any minute) and I have manage to place an order for 2nd April. At the time I placed both these orders, I assumed I would be able to edit the order nearer to delivery. The goal posts have now changed, and it isn't possible to edit orders to add products. This means I have not been able to order everything I need and may need to brave the actual stores to get products, even though I am asthmatic, have other autoimmune conditions, and am a wheelchair user. Ocado said that they had suspended access to their website until Saturday, except for those who have deliveries due in which case you can access in order to edit (just remove, not add products). However, it still seems to be suspended. I am desperate to get another delivery booked in before Easter, but I cannot access delivery slots. It is looking increasingly likely that I will have to go out and brave the supermarket against govt advice.

I am not angry, just frustrated and confused.

Funny you should mention cerebral palsy. I have a friend with CP - she has been in hospital since November (in a specialist rehab unit for the past couple of months). She is expecting to be discharged next week. She wil need carers in the mornings to help her get up and showered, but apart from that is hoping to manage on her own. However, she is, naturally, worried about getting a supermarket delivery. She will also not be able to carry her own shopping inside as she is a wheelchair user. I will help her if I can but as I am unable to edit my delivery for 2nd April. I cannot add products that she wants. 

It's all just so very difficult for everyone.


----------



## lullabydream

urbantigers said:


> I agree with you both. It is a very frustrating and complicated situation for everyone.
> 
> I am getting frustrated and a bit annoyed with Ocado. I appreciate that the supermarkets are struggling with the increase in demand for online services, but still feel frustrated.
> 
> I placed an order online for today (due any minute) and I have manage to place an order for 2nd April. At the time I placed both these orders, I assumed I would be able to edit the order nearer to delivery. The goal posts have now changed, and it isn't possible to edit orders to add products. This means I have not been able to order everything I need and may need to brave the actual stores to get products, even though I am asthmatic, have other autoimmune conditions, and am a wheelchair user. Ocado said that they had suspended access to their website until Saturday, except for those who have deliveries due in which case you can access in order to edit (just remove, not add products). However, it still seems to be suspended. I am desperate to get another delivery booked in before Easter, but I cannot access delivery slots. It is looking increasingly likely that I will have to go out and brave the supermarket against govt advice.
> 
> I am not angry, just frustrated and confused.
> 
> Funny you should mention cerebral palsy. I have a friend with CP - she has been in hospital since November (in a specialist rehab unit for the past couple of months). She is expecting to be discharged next week. She wil need carers in the mornings to help her get up and showered, but apart from that is hoping to manage on her own. However, she is, naturally, worried about getting a supermarket delivery. She will also not be able to carry her own shopping inside as she is a wheelchair user. I will help her if I can but as I am unable to edit my delivery for 2nd April. I cannot add products that she wants.
> 
> It's all just so very difficult for everyone.


So frustrating for everyone. That's the problem. Those like you and your friend who genuinely need help are getting worried and frustrated. I wonder if there is anything set up on Facebook? Am not on Facebook but just from random media stories I have heard.

My OH phoned his mum today. His Dad of 92 has stopped working part time on a friend's farm. Not that he encounters that many people per se, he tends to fix fences etc. I know he never stops. He still goes to his allotment, which I bet a lot of people attend. They haven't got Internet access, the pair of them can hardly use a basic mobile phone. For a 92 year old, he is extremely well but obviously that doesn't mean anything. I think he's still going shopping as OH asked and all he got was 'You try and tell your Dad to stop'. There is plenty of family close to help if need be.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Just back from Sainsburys - I decided to try out their 8 - 9am shopping slot for us oldies ! (They also have a 7.30 - 8am slot for NHS staff and key workers)

Was pleasantly surprised  Very orderly, no pushing or shoving and most aisles were reasonably well stocked except for canned goods and eggs. Plenty of fresh veg,fruit, meat, fish and dairy produce available; they even had toilet rolls  AND then to top it all they were giving away the bouquets left over from Mother's Day - one per customer  (OK i know they would probably have been binned anyway, but I though it was a nice gesture.) I didn't take one for me as most of them contained lilies so I took one to give to my niece who is going through hell with her back and waiting for a date for surgery - dropped it off on the way home by leaving it on her doorstep and then phoning her from my car !!!!!!!!!!!

Whilst in Sainsburys I stopped to say thank you to one of the supervisors and we spoke about the problems with online shopping and the dearth of available delivery slots - she said that they're trying to give priority to the vulnerable - elderly, disabled and key workers such as NHS staff. She said that whilst most people were supportive of what they're trying to do there are still some who moan and complain - as she said "we can't do right for doing wrong" !!!

I shall be staying at home as recommended for 99% of the time, but will still try to do a supermarket shop for fresh essentials once a week.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The question is @Bertie'sMum did you get the Land & Sea for your master?

Glad it was all so orderly, hopefully things are starting to settle a bit, I do hope so.


----------



## Bisbow

Just had my Tesco order delivered
Got everything I wanted except for olvaltine of all things
Didn't they had a run on that

Lovely helpful driver but we kept him at the front door to keep s all safe


----------



## Siskin

I wonder how Tesco’s will know who is vulnerable, elderly,self isolating etc. I’ve just tried yet again to get another delivery slot, they have opened up the week 6th to the 12th but they are all booked up already. How does that happen. I’ve got an order in to be delivered by the 30th which is getting bigger and bigger as I worry about not being able to get another delivery.


----------



## purringcats

Sainsburys emailed me today to say they will contact me when new delivery slots will become available. All the delivery slots are booked from the week I need which is from the 6th April 2020.


----------



## Siskin

purringcats said:


> Sainsburys emailed me today to say they will contact me when new delivery slots will become available. All the delivery slots are booked from the week I need which is from the 6th April 2020.


Do they know you are vulnerable, I can't see anywhere on the Tesco website to inform them that I am. I could do with that kind of service that you are getting, I'm getting really concerned about lack of delivery slots


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> The question is @Bertie'sMum did you get the Land & Sea for your master?
> 
> Glad it was all so orderly, hopefully things are starting to settle a bit, I do hope so.


Yes I did Mrs F Currently he has enough food in the cupboard to last about 3, maybe 4 weeks but I will pick up another boxful if/when I go shopping again and IF they have any !


----------



## purringcats

Siskin said:


> Do they know you are vulnerable, I can't see anywhere on the Tesco website to inform them that I am. I could do with that kind of service that you are getting, I'm getting really concerned about lack of delivery slots


The delivery slots are scarce on all the supermarkets websites. At the moment none available on Sainsburys/Asda/Morrisons/Waitrose/Ocado/Tesco and Iceland.

Yes Sainsburys contacted me yesterday to tell me I would get offered priority slots first because they have identified me as vulnerable. I told them ages ago I would need help with the shopping into my home because I have health problems and mobility issues.


----------



## urbantigers

It's crazy isn't it. I have been to Tesco this morning and managed to get the things I would have ordered from Ocado if I'd been able to edit my order. I went during their "elderly/vulnerable" hour. It was quiet and everyone was very civilised. I was able to keep a good distance from other people most of the time. I'm fortunate that I'm able to go to the store, although if I was following government and NHS advice I would not go. 

Ocado don't seem to be saying much other than they are prioritising existing customers. When new slots become available there will be a mad dash for them.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sacremist said:


> I did receive an email asking me not to edit an order, instead place an order for what I want then leave it. The problem is when you do or rather did log in again, lots of items that were in stock were then out of stock, so I had to find my own alternatives to reach the minimum order value.
> 
> I'm concerned now, because although I have a regular weekly time slot reserved, they take my order from my instant shop list. I can't find anyway to amend that list, so most of the foods they've told me they are going to deliver, I don't need this week. The list is already below the minimum order value, so if all I can do is remove what I don't need, I will end up with £20 worth of shopping, which means I'm going to have to battle the shops.
> 
> My husband and I are in the high risk group and are supposed to be self isolating for 3 months. Well, clearly that's not going to happen. I'm just hoping that I will be allowed to add to my order before Tuesday.


I saw somewhere you can ring and get on a "vulnerable" list. Might be worth trying?

Ignore - point already covered


----------



## Jobeth

Siskin said:


> I wonder how Tesco's will know who is vulnerable, elderly,self isolating etc. I've just tried yet again to get another delivery slot, they have opened up the week 6th to the 12th but they are all booked up already. How does that happen. I've got an order in to be delivered by the 30th which is getting bigger and bigger as I worry about not being able to get another delivery.


They released the dates for Easter early for those on the delivery saver scheme before it started to get this bad. At Christmas you have to book just after midnight if you want a slot so I imagine that it's the same at the moment.


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Do they know you are vulnerable, I can't see anywhere on the Tesco website to inform them that I am. I could do with that kind of service that you are getting, I'm getting really concerned about lack of delivery slots


You should be getting a letter from the government or similar, mid week to put you on some form of vunerable register

I would contact your council if you don't get it


----------



## havoc

lullabydream said:


> So frustrating for everyone.


Yes it is - for everyone.
Keep in mind, we're all part of the problem. It isn't just 'everyone else', we're all just everyone else. 
Nobody is particularly deserving of getting everything they ordered. The supermarkets are doing a fantastic job of at least getting something out to customers. The days of assuming we can have whatever we want, whenever we want at the click of a button are on hold. They will return but as long as you have enough not to go hungry then it isn't the end of the world.


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> You should be getting a letter from the government or similar, mid week to put you on some form of vunerable register
> 
> I would contact your council if you don't get it


Apart from age group I wonder how they know we're vulnerable, the cancer is only recent. I won't go near a shop if I can help it


----------



## MilleD

purringcats said:


> Iceland are only letting the Elderly over State Pension Age, Vulnerable and Disabled shop online no one else temporarily.
> 
> View attachment 433988


It's very easy for someone unscrupulous to just tick the box. There are no other checks.


----------



## havoc

MilleD said:


> There are no other checks


Do you know that for a fact? I definitely get the feeling that delivery drivers have something of a role to play in this. A household might get away with it once but not more than that.


----------



## MilleD

havoc said:


> Do you know that for a fact? I definitely get the feeling that delivery drivers have something of a role to play in this. A household might get away with it once but not more than that.


Yep, I've had a delivery.

No other checks.


----------



## havoc

MilleD said:


> Yep, I've had a delivery.


Do You mean you've had a delivery where you identified as vulnerable but you're actually young and physically fit and able?


----------



## lullabydream

havoc said:


> Do you know that for a fact? I definitely get the feeling that delivery drivers have something of a role to play in this. A household might get away with it once but not more than that.


Asthmatics are on the vulnerable list. Hence why they get called up for a flu vaccination yearly.

How can a driver know an asthmatic from anyone else when they deliver something? As I keep saying, it's a real worry to the many many asthmatics who have their asthma under control but one virus which gives you breathing difficulties can knock all the control away. This is my concern.

You don't tick a box saying hey am asthmatic for online grocery shopping as mainly day to day living is fine. I don't understand how these supermarkets are claiming they know who are vulnerable, when you can't spot someone with asthma, no need to tick a box surely.


----------



## MilleD

havoc said:


> Do You mean you've had a delivery where you identified as vulnerable but you're actually young and physically fit and able?


No, I'm asthmatic.


----------



## MilleD

lullabydream said:


> Asthmatics are on the vulnerable list. Hence why they get called up for a flu vaccination yearly.
> 
> How can a driver know an asthmatic from anyone else when they deliver something? As I keep saying, it's a real worry to the many many asthmatics who have their asthma under control but one virus which gives you breathing difficulties can knock all the control away. This is my concern.
> 
> You don't tick a box saying hey am asthmatic for online grocery shopping as mainly day to day living is fine. I don't understand how these supermarkets are claiming they know who are vulnerable, when you can't spot someone with asthma, no need to tick a box surely.


Absolutely and I'm going nowhere near a shop at the moment.


----------



## Sacrechat

Lurcherlad said:


> I saw somewhere you can ring and get on a "vulnerable" list. Might be worth trying?
> 
> Ignore - point already covered


I tried ringing but they've closed the phone lines, so I've sent an email. We will just have to wait and see now what happens.


----------



## lullabydream

MilleD said:


> Absolutely and I'm going nowhere near a shop at the moment.


I think we need placards saying I am an asthmatic keep away!


----------



## MilleD

lullabydream said:


> I think we need placards saying I am an asthmatic keep away!


Does it have to be that polite?

I've had a go at my boss this morning as they are still making working from home up to the individual when I think they should be being more proactive and saying if the work can be done at home, do it at home.


----------



## havoc

MilleD said:


> No, I'm asthmatic.


I was answering your statement that anyone can tick the box and there are no other checks. If a driver delivers to a household who has ticked the box and there are people inside who are obviously not in the vulnerable category then I think a note will be made. Personally I'd see them blacklisted for further deliveries but not sure the supermarkets will alienate future custom to that extent.


----------



## lullabydream

MilleD said:


> Does it have to be that polite?
> 
> I've had a go at my boss this morning as they are still making working from home up to the individual when I think they should be being more proactive and saying if the work can be done at home, do it at home.


Yes we are going to be polite in times of crisis! Everything else is changing so the shock of being polite might work!

I was going to say is your boss related to Boris Johnson but then even I watch him, thinking oooh it's a bit like watching TV clips from wartime gathered round the radio listening for updates.. Anyway I digressed I was saying even Boris must think the journalists are muppets asking questions he's just answered. Them not understanding context. Yes he's being polite but he must be frustrated dealing with a whole country which isn't listening, then you get your boss who isn't being proactive. Can't people listen to the advice and see the bigger picture


----------



## MilleD

havoc said:


> I was answering your statement that anyone can tick the box and there are no other checks. If a driver delivers to a household who has ticked the box and there are people inside who are obviously not in the vulnerable category then I think a note will be made. Personally I'd see them blacklisted for further deliveries but not sure the supermarkets will alienate future custom to that extent.


They didn't know I was asthmatic when I ordered, and the driver didn't question it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

The DomRep President has apparently warned they will close supermarkets for a week to get the message across how imperative it is that people stay in and don’t gather.

They’ve closed the restaurants, bars, beaches and parks but people are pretending they’re going to get food then meeting with friends! 

Their health system is nowhere near set up for anything like this - it would be devastating.


----------



## havoc

MilleD said:


> They didn't know I was asthmatic when I ordered, and the driver didn't question it.


Ok, we're obviously at cross purposes. I thought the post I answered was concerning people who would claim to be vulnerable but aren't. I misunderstood it.


----------



## MilleD

havoc said:


> Ok, we're obviously at cross purposes. I thought the post I answered was concerning people who would claim to be vulnerable but aren't. I misunderstood it.


No, I think people could do that - because I wasn't questioned about it.

Sorry, I'm probably not making myself very clear. When I clicked 'yes I was' on their site, there was no follow up to ask why, I wasn't checked via email and the driver didn't say anything.

So yes, it would be easy to say you were and not get any further questioning.

Unless the slot I had was mid changeover to the new system so both people saying they are vulnerable, and folks that had ordered earlier were being delivered to.

Maybe that was it......


----------



## Sacrechat

For anyone who is vulnerable, you can register on this government website for help and support:

https://www.gov.uk/coronavirus-extremely-vulnerable


----------



## lullabydream

havoc said:


> If a driver delivers to a household who has ticked the box and there are people inside who are obviously not in the vulnerable category then I think a note will be made. Personally I'd see them blacklisted for further deliveries but not sure the supermarkets will alienate future custom to that extent.


Hypothetical question here but @MilleD is healthy and fit she cycles a lot and has asthma but is high risk. How can a driver assess her anyway? Drops off the shopping then sees her hop on her bike afterwards is she lying she hasn't got asthma? She took the shopping and quickly emptied it, no puffing and panting as her asthma is under control..

Are they going to scrutinise the shopping of a family who have someone who has diabetes in it but still buy sugary treats?

I personally agree that people who abuse the system are disgusting. However people will abuse the system, in any system that gets you something you want, with little effort then people will abuse it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sacremist said:


> I tried ringing but they've closed the phone lines, so I've sent an email. We will just have to wait and see now what happens.


I've just done the same for OH.


----------



## havoc

lullabydream said:


> Hypothetical question here but @MilleD is healthy and fit she cycles a lot and has asthma but is high risk.


Those with 'severe' asthma are in the very high risk category that need shielded. They'll get letters which I guess they can produce if questioned. By now I'm guessing there is enough data about who truly is at high risk for that list to have been decided.


----------



## Siskin

This is just worked well. A lady up,the road from us started her own business a few years ago cooking meals for you to have a dinner party, she would even do the serving up. Then as she became popular (her meals are very good) she began catering for events round the village. Now she is catering at a golf club in another village, not sure how much longer that will go on for if it isn’t closed already. She’s making a small amount of ready cooked foods which she then offers round the village at reduced prices. I’ve just ordered a chicken, chorizo and butter bean stew, enough for two,if served with veg, for £4.50. She has mobile contactless so easy to pay.


----------



## MilleD

havoc said:


> Those with 'severe' asthma are in the very high risk category that need shielded. They'll get letters which I guess they can produce if questioned. By now I'm guessing there is enough data about who truly is at high risk for that list to have been decided.


Those that need shielding ( the 1.5m) and the vulnerable are two different groups as I understand it.


----------



## Siskin

Sacremist said:


> For anyone who is vulnerable, you can register on this government website for help and support:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/coronavirus-extremely-vulnerable


I have registered, feel a bit guilty to be honest as all I want is a guaranteed delivery slot from Tesco's, but there wasn't anywhere to add a comment


----------



## Sacrechat

Lurcherlad said:


> I've just done the same for OH.


I've just registered my husband who has COPD.


----------



## Sacrechat

Siskin said:


> I have registered, feel a bit guilty to be honest as all I want is a guaranteed delivery slot from Tesco's, but there wasn't anywhere to add a comment


We are the same, even if you have a delivery slot, there's no guarantee you will get the essentials.


----------



## urbantigers

When I registered with Ocado many moons ago, I definitely didn't tell them about any medical conditions or disability, and there's never been any need to tell them I need help with delivery - I just ask the driver to bring them in and there's never been a problem.

I've had a look at that link and I don't think I would consider myself as extremely vulnerable - just "ordinary" vulnerable! I think I'd describe my asthma as moderate rather than severe. I do take a combination inhaler (Fostair) and have had some terrible chest infections over the past few years, but have been better for the past couple of years. I will wait to see what Ocado say as I emailed them earlier today. As much as anything else, I think the fact that I've been a smart pass customer for many years should give me some priority - I'm still paying a monthly fee for delivery so it would be a bit ironic if I couldn't actually get a delivery.


----------



## Siskin

urbantigers said:


> When I registered with Ocado many moons ago, I definitely didn't tell them about any medical conditions or disability, and there's never been any need to tell them I need help with delivery - I just ask the driver to bring them in and there's never been a problem.
> 
> I've had a look at that link and I don't think I would consider myself as extremely vulnerable - just "ordinary" vulnerable! I think I'd describe my asthma as moderate rather than severe. I do take a combination inhaler (Fostair) and have had some terrible chest infections over the past few years, but have been better for the past couple of years. I will wait to see what Ocado say as I emailed them earlier today. As much as anything else, I think the fact that I've been a smart pass customer for many years should give me some priority - I'm still paying a monthly fee for delivery so it would be a bit ironic if I couldn't actually get a delivery.


I'm the same, I don't consider myself extremely vulnerable either, I was wondering though whether this kind of information is shared with supermarkets


----------



## purringcats

Lurcherlad said:


> The DomRep President has apparently warned they will close supermarkets for a week to get the message across how imperative it is that people stay in and don't gather.
> 
> They've closed the restaurants, bars, beaches and parks but people are pretending they're going to get food then meeting with friends!
> 
> Their health system is nowhere near set up for anything like this - it would be devastating.


What happens if you run out of food? Do they do home deliveries like over here.

I understand the closure of restaurants, bars, beaches and parks and agree with this but not supermarkets unless they will provide deliveries of food to peoples homes.

All the shops in my town closed until further notice at 4pm today the only places open are the supermarkets, pharmacies and Job Centre. Restaurants are doing take away and home deliveries only.


----------



## Siskin

Many non food shops have taken the decision to close, but not all and it’s not mandatory. St least it’s a start. I have the suspicion it won’t be long before the country goes into lockdown because the idiots won’t stay at home


----------



## havoc

Sacremist said:


> I've just registered my husband who has COPD.


That's on the list for shielding and I can only hope there are plans to ensure that group are properly catered for.


----------



## kimthecat

purringcats said:


> Iceland are only letting the Elderly over State Pension Age, Vulnerable and Disabled shop online no one else temporarily.
> 
> View attachment 433988


Thanks Im going to give that a try.


----------



## Sacrechat

I have diabetes so vulnerable but not seriously vulnerable; my husband, however, is due to both age and COPD. 

We also have a regular reserved slot with Ocado, but there are no guarantees that essentials will be delivered. It’s not like it was where you can check before delivery to see if anything you need is out of stock so you can select an alternative. I’m being considerate now, placing my order then not going back to change or add more, so I have no idea what I will get or what will be missing. 

Just suppose we do run out of bread, milk, toilet rolls and every time we try to order, there’s none in stock! We cannot risk going to a supermarket, even during reserved times for vulnerable people it’s high risk, especially considering all the selfish idiots who still barge in as soon as the doors open. 

I don’t think anyone who believes they have only a small risk of dying should feel guilty for registering for support. Even if I went on my own to the supermarkets first thing, I could still carry the virus back to my husband, so I don’t feel any guilt at all.


----------



## lullabydream

havoc said:


> That's on the list for shielding and I can only hope there are plans to ensure that group are properly catered for.


Depends on the severity.. Not that I don't think @Sacremist husband isn't vulnerable but its a bit like having asthma, some live with COPD and go about their daily lives etc until it gets worse and worse.

Those who are of one of 1.5 million who are in the extremely vulnerable list the chancellor said will be catered for when they receive their letter and get food parcels so will not have to worry about deliveries.

It's the original list.. Basically those who have the flu jab. Not those who we necessarily look at as disabled, or vulnerable.


----------



## rona

Over 5000 retired doctors and nurses have come forward to help.

Heroes every one


----------



## Sacrechat

lullabydream said:


> Depends on the severity.. Not that I don't think @Sacremist husband isn't vulnerable but its a bit like having asthma, some live with COPD and go about their daily lives etc until it gets worse and worse.
> 
> Those who are of one of 1.5 million who are in the extremely vulnerable list the chancellor said will be catered for when they receive their letter and get food parcels so will not have to worry about deliveries.
> 
> It's the original list.. Basically those who have the flu jab. Not those who we necessarily look at as disabled, or vulnerable.


I have the flu jab due to being diabetic, but I'm not on the extremely vulnerable list.

My husband only needs to catch a cold and his chest sounds like a steam train. It whistles as he breathes.

Yesterday, we moved some garden furniture and he was struggling to breathe for a while after. I'm terrified for him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sacremist said:


> I have diabetes so vulnerable but not seriously vulnerable; my husband, however, is due to both age and COPD.
> 
> We also have a regular reserved slot with Ocado, but there are no guarantees that essentials will be delivered. It's not like it was where you can check before delivery to see if anything you need is out of stock so you can select an alternative. I'm being considerate now, placing my order then not going back to change or add more, so I have no idea what I will get or what will be missing.
> 
> Just suppose we do run out of bread, milk, toilet rolls and every time we try to order, there's none in stock! We cannot risk going to a supermarket, even during reserved times for vulnerable people it's high risk, especially considering all the selfish idiots who still barge in as soon as the doors open.
> 
> I don't think anyone who believes they have only a small risk of dying should feel guilty for registering for support. Even if I went on my own to the supermarkets first thing, I could still carry the virus back to my husband, so I don't feel any guilt at all.


Do you have anyone that you can have on standby to go to a shop for you Sacremist? Where we live, there's a list of folk (including us) who are happy to be called upon to run errands/get shopping/medications etc. for anyone affected. I appreciate that where we are is a little unusual in that we have a great community here (it's a 1930s seaside estate, full of older folk, we are the youngest here at almost 50) but I am pleased we are for our neighbours.

I don't know where you are in the country, but many councils are doing an essential delivery for vulnerable folk. Failing that, if you are near me (probably not but you never know!) I am very happy to get you anything you need and drop it on your doorstep.

Keep safe and well - I am wondering what will be delivered in our Ocado on Wednesday.


----------



## Sacrechat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Do you have anyone that you can have on standby to go to a shop for you Sacremist? Where we live, there's a list of folk (including us) who are happy to be called upon to run errands/get shopping/medications etc. for anyone affected. I appreciate that where we are is a little unusual in that we have a great community here (it's a 1930s seaside estate, full of older folk, we are the youngest here at almost 50) but I am pleased we are for our neighbours.
> 
> I don't know where you are in the country, but many councils are doing an essential delivery for vulnerable folk. Failing that, if you are near me (probably not but you never know!) I am very happy to get you anything you need and drop it on your doorstep.
> 
> Keep safe and well - I am wondering what will be delivered in our Ocado on Wednesday.


Unfortunately, no we don't have anyone. The only members of my family who we are still in contact with (that's another story) are all elderly and vulnerable themselves. We just stay in touch by phone.

Groups have sprung up on Facebook in our area that are intended to help people like us, but at the same time, I've been getting texts from neighbourhood watch warning about scams in the area with people pretending to help the vulnerable but then ripping them off, so we don't know who to trust.

Thank you for the offer, though, but unfortunately we live on the outskirts of Greater Manchester so we are too far apart, sadly.

According to the link I posted, the government will be arranging for essential deliveries to people like my husband, so at least that is something, because we have now decided not to leave our property now for the foreseeable future.

I hope you stay safe too.


----------



## Happy Paws2

McDonald's are closing at 7 tonight and on the local News the near not far from has long queues right out into the road to get their burgers before they close.


----------



## kimthecat

purringcats said:


> Iceland are only letting the Elderly over State Pension Age, Vulnerable and Disabled shop online no one else temporarily.


just filled in an order and its coming ( touchwood ) tomorrow. Strangely , there were some slots early tomorrow but not later in the week.

I cant tell you how relieved I am so thank you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think that's so sad @Sacremist  There are many genuine people in the world who would be more than happy to help you, I'm sure. There must be SOMEONE here on the forums who is near you and can help.

Oh it makes me so sad


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> I have registered, feel a bit guilty to be honest as all I want is a guaranteed delivery slot from Tesco's, but there wasn't anywhere to add a comment


I've just registered OH. Being on chemo he has no immunity and now I've stocked up he doesn't want me and DS to go out at all in case we bring it back in no matter how careful I am sanitising myself before entering the house, etc.

So will this registration mean supplies come for the family or just the vulnerable person? IMO if I have to go out and shop for DS and I there is still a risk I get infected and pass it to him.

By the 3 of us being in isolation we don't have to try and follow the recommended guidelines to protect OH such as separate bathrooms (we only have 1), not sitting in the same room, using the kitchen at separate times - wholly impractical in a 2 up 2 down.

Let's see what happens.

I'll be happy to just get an online grocery delivery slot in the next 3 weeks to replenish stocks.


----------



## lullabydream

Sacremist said:


> I have the flu jab due to being diabetic, but I'm not on the extremely vulnerable list.
> 
> My husband only needs to catch a cold and his chest sounds like a steam train. It whistles as he breathes.
> 
> Yesterday, we moved some garden furniture and he was struggling to breathe for a while after. I'm terrified for him.


Extremely vulnerable list is different it's new was announced Friday/Saturday and these people have to self isolate and are having food packages provided by the government and shielded, so staying away from people in the household too.

I have been affected once by a cold that my asthma couldn't cope with. I couldn't breathe without wheezing for months and it was so hard to get upstairs, even walking to the kitchen was awful. Antibiotics, more antibiotics steroids, more steroids try this inhaler, that inhaler. Cost me so much money in prescription chargers. I never want to feel like that again so hope your husband stays safe.

As someone with diabetes then yes you were on the list and you should be a priority vulnerable customer. Since flu affects respiratory system and diabetes can affect it too, this is why you get the flu jab. After all, we were teaching children in schools to help them understand 'coronovirus is cousin to the cold you get at times, and flu!'


----------



## Lurcherlad

purringcats said:


> What happens if you run out of food? Do they do home deliveries like over here.
> 
> I understand the closure of restaurants, bars, beaches and parks and agree with this but not supermarkets unless they will provide deliveries of food to peoples homes.
> 
> All the shops in my town closed until further notice at 4pm today the only places open are the supermarkets, pharmacies and Job Centre. Restaurants are doing take away and home deliveries only.


As far as I'm aware, no, they don't have home delivery so not sure what will happen.

They do have armed Police and Army though so maybe they will start getting a bit more "strident" with non-compliers?


----------



## Sacrechat

Lurcherlad said:


> So will this registration mean supplies come for the family or just the vulnerable person? IMO if I have to go out and shop for DS and I there is still a risk I get infected and pass it to him.


I wondered this too, because it doesn't make it clear and seems ridiculous if we still end up having to go out for ourselves. We can't both survive on rations for one.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If anyone vulnerable on the forums is within a reasonable radius of me (I am on the south coast) and needs essentials, then please message me. I drive between here and Worthing three times a week for work. If you have no help and are in Pagham, Aldwick, Bognor, Littlehampton, Angmering, East Preston...that kind of area, please ask me for help, I will try my best


----------



## MilleD

kimthecat said:


> just filled in an order and its coming ( touchwood ) tomorrow. Strangely , there were some slots early tomorrow but not later in the week.
> 
> I cant tell you how relieved I am so thank you.


They are adding adhoc slots in where they think is a need.


----------



## purringcats

kimthecat said:


> just filled in an order and its coming ( touchwood ) tomorrow. Strangely , there were some slots early tomorrow but not later in the week.
> 
> I cant tell you how relieved I am so thank you.


None available here for me. It is fully booked.


----------



## havoc

I've just been on the Iceland website as we qualify by age. Didn't actually shop but I could have had a delivery any day from tomorrow. It's not how we'd normally choose to eat but I'm sure I'll be grateful if it gets to the point it's the only option.


----------



## purringcats

I have delivery slots for tomorrow only on Sainsburys. It looks like Sainsburys at the moment are releasing the slots to book for next day delivery only.


----------



## urbantigers

It's so worrying , isn't it? I don't know when Ocado will be releasing more delivery slots and my worry is that they will do so, I will not know and they will be all taken by the time I worked it out.

At the moment my more pressing worry is that my I had a telephone consult with my GP this morning and he has sent a prescription through to Boots. I will have to go to collect it though as they do not deliver. Not looking forward to that and I've even heard it suggested that pharmacies may be ordered to close. Probably just a rumour but that had better not happen! I did ask my GP if he could prescribe 2 months worth of Pregabalin so that I wouldn't have to do this all again in about 3 weeks time, but he said the problem was pharmacies having enough supplies so at the moment he couldn't, but it may be that in a few weeks time it would be possible. He's prescribed more than one months' worth of everything else.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm going to try when Oscar wakes me up at 4:30am I think for my next Ocado slot...I have one on Wednesday, then one on 7th April...so we shall see. I will try to remember to report back


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm going to try when Oscar wakes me up at 4:30am I think for my next Ocado slot...I have one on Wednesday, then one on 7th April...so we shall see. I will try to remember to report back


Are they allowing you to edit your orders? There's a message saying to do everything in one session?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think because I have an order for this week, I could edit if I wanted to but I'm just leaving it as it is. I always knew my freezer and larder lists would come in handy one day (she says, trying to introduce a moment of levity!)


----------



## urbantigers

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm going to try when Oscar wakes me up at 4:30am I think for my next Ocado slot...I have one on Wednesday, then one on 7th April...so we shall see. I will try to remember to report back


Kito wakes me at a similar time

I looked this morning but nothing. I have a delivery booked on 2nd April but it was done a while ago before the suspension of the website and the change to what you can edit. It therefore does not include much.


----------



## urbantigers

MilleD said:


> Are they allowing you to edit your orders? There's a message saying to do everything in one session?


I don't thinks so. If they still are, it's to remove items only and not to add anything new.


----------



## MilleD

urbantigers said:


> Kito wakes me at a similar time
> 
> I looked this morning but nothing. I have a delivery booked on 2nd April but it was done a while ago before the suspension of the website and the change to what you can edit. It therefore does not include much.


That's really frustrating when it's so far away


----------



## kimthecat

purringcats said:


> None available here for me. It is fully booked.


oh no. What will you do ?


----------



## purringcats

kimthecat said:


> oh no. What will you do ?


Use Sainsburys when the slots become available the day before hand


----------



## Charity

I have been phoning the Sainsburys number given all day, must have tried about 25 times, to be put on the priority list but its forever engaged. I tried phoning my local store but they aren't accepting calls. What can you do?


----------



## kimthecat

purringcats said:


> Use Sainsburys when the slots become available the day before hand


Good luck. 

Rumours of total lockdown. What does that mean exactly? Its been quiet here and people honouring the 6 ft rule .


----------



## Lurcherlad

Charity said:


> I have been phoning the Sainsburys number given all day, must have tried about 25 times, to be put on the priority list but its forever engaged. I tried phoning my local store but they aren't accepting calls. What can you do?


Is there an email address?


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Rumours of total lockdown. What does that mean exactly? Its been quiet here and people honouring the 6 ft rule .


I have no idea.. I put my repeat prescription in and that needs picking up. Still have bits of shopping to get.

Wish people were considerate here. They just don't think.


----------



## Siskin

Tesco’s website has conked out


----------



## MilleD

Siskin said:


> Tesco's website has conked out


I hope it will just need a bit of time for everything to calm down.

I can't believe after the panic buying, everyone now needs an online delivery, but folks have been proving they aren't the brightest.....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Fellow Ocado shoppers, I got on easily at 4:35am, alas I cannot book a delivery. I have one booked for 7th April already, can’t click “next three days” after that date. Got an email from Ocado this morning too explaining they will release slots each week as driver availability is known. On the plus side, my order for today has no subs. I did place it a fortnight ago and we’ve just left it alone, so maybe that’s the key?

Keep safe everyone


----------



## Lurcherlad

MilleD said:


> I hope it will just need a bit of time for everything to calm down.
> 
> I can't believe after the panic buying, everyone now needs an online delivery, but folks have been proving they aren't the brightest.....


DS and I are in isolation with OH now and although I have enough food to eke out for another week or 2, I will need to restock so my delivery is booked for 5th April (assuming stocks recover).

I was slow off the mark before so now I'm thinking ahead as I don't want to have to break isolation as OH will then want to isolate himself from me and DS - in a 2 up 2 down with 1 bathroom that will be tricky.

If I can't get food delivered DS will be best to go out as I need to help OH after his op/chemo. But even then it will be tricky to truly isolate from each other indoors.

Fail to plan - plan to fail


----------



## urbantigers

Mrs Funkin said:


> Fellow Ocado shoppers, I got on easily at 4:35am, alas I cannot book a delivery. I have one booked for 7th April already, can't click "next three days" after that date. Got an email from Ocado this morning too explaining they will release slots each week as driver availability is known. On the plus side, my order for today has no subs. I did place it a fortnight ago and we've just left it alone, so maybe that's the key?
> 
> Keep safe everyone


I have been able to get on about 5ish too, but alas no delivery slots far enough in advance. I've been looking for the past few days but have now decided to chill and not look for the rest of the week. Plan A is to edit my order for 2nd April to add products - I still dont' know whether I will be able to do that (definitely need to remove things as I seem to have added 3 packs of sausages to my trolley in my haste to get that order through checkout!) but if I can add some more stuff, I can get an order that will last me until after Easter. Plan B is to book a further delivery for around 9/10 April. Plan C is that I end up going to the supermarket. What will be will be


----------



## Nonnie

Well, im not sure what to do now.

I have my next 2 weeks booked, but after that ... nothing. And now my local bus service has ceased for a minimum of 6 weeks, so i wouldnt even be able to travel to a supermarket (although im high risk and not supposed to).

The local companies that offer home delivery of fresh fruit and veg are so stupidly expensive and also pretty booked up. 

My mother is in the same position, and her health is even worse than mine.


----------



## Siskin

Same problem here, unable to book ongoing slots. My next delivery is on the 30th then that’s it. Like Lurcherlad neither of us will go into a shop, no idea what we will do when we run out of food


----------



## Nonnie

Siskin said:


> Same problem here, unable to book ongoing slots. My next delivery is on the 30th then that's it. Like Lurcherlad neither of us will go into a shop, no idea what we will do when we run out of food


Its quite worrying.

Hoping that the supermarkets will be able to source more resources in a short space of time.

Sainsburys (which my mother uses) are supposed to be prioritising the vulnerable, but you cant get through to them on the phone - you dont even join a queue, you just get an automated message and then the line is cut. Emailed them, and contacted them through FB, and they cant help from there and just tell you to phone.

Ive registered online with the Government, but not sure what use thats going to be.


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> Well, im not sure what to do now.
> 
> I have my next 2 weeks booked, but after that ... nothing. And now my local bus service has ceased for a minimum of 6 weeks, so i wouldnt even be able to travel to a supermarket (although im high risk and not supposed to).
> 
> The local companies that offer home delivery of fresh fruit and veg are so stupidly expensive and also pretty booked up.
> 
> My mother is in the same position, and her health is even worse than mine.





Siskin said:


> Same problem here, unable to book ongoing slots. My next delivery is on the 30th then that's it. Like Lurcherlad neither of us will go into a shop, no idea what we will do when we run out of food


Contact your councils


----------



## Lurcherlad

Nonnie said:


> Well, im not sure what to do now.
> 
> I have my next 2 weeks booked, but after that ... nothing. And now my local bus service has ceased for a minimum of 6 weeks, so i wouldnt even be able to travel to a supermarket (although im high risk and not supposed to).
> 
> The local companies that offer home delivery of fresh fruit and veg are so stupidly expensive and also pretty booked up.
> 
> My mother is in the same position, and her health is even worse than mine.


Have you contacted your Council to see if they're setting up a support hub?

Our has and vulnerable people can register.

They will get and deliver food, meds etc.


----------



## lullabydream

urbantigers said:


> I seem to have added 3 packs of sausages


I got my friend an amazing cook book something like the students guide to cooking with sausages, beans and eggs many moons ago.. So at least sausages can be versatile. Not that it's much help, I know but in times like this thinking of 101 things to cook with sausages could help your frustration. We could even start a thread!


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> Well, im not sure what to do now.
> 
> I have my next 2 weeks booked, but after that ... nothing. And now my local bus service has ceased for a minimum of 6 weeks, so i wouldnt even be able to travel to a supermarket (although im high risk and not supposed to).
> 
> The local companies that offer home delivery of fresh fruit and veg are so stupidly expensive and also pretty booked up.
> 
> My mother is in the same position, and her health is even worse than mine.





Siskin said:


> Same problem here, unable to book ongoing slots. My next delivery is on the 30th then that's it. Like Lurcherlad neither of us will go into a shop, no idea what we will do when we run out of food


https://www.gov.uk/coronavirus-extremely-vulnerable


----------



## Nonnie

rona said:


> https://www.gov.uk/coronavirus-extremely-vulnerable


Yes, thats the one ive already registered with.

Not sure what it does, so probably a waiting game.


----------



## oliviarussian

MilleD said:


> Are they allowing you to edit your orders? There's a message saying to do everything in one session?





urbantigers said:


> I don't thinks so. If they still are, it's to remove items only and not to add anything new.


Yes they are still allowing to to edit your Ocado orders IF you can get onto the website, I'm not sleeping well so went onto the site and edited mine last night at 4.00 am for my tomorrow's delivery, all went through fine


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> https://www.gov.uk/coronavirus-extremely-vulnerable


I've registered too


----------



## urbantigers

oliviarussian said:


> Yes they are still allowing to to edit your Ocado orders IF you can get onto the website, I'm not sleeping well so went onto the site and edited mine last night at 4.00 am for my tomorrow's delivery, all went through fine


Thanks. That's good to know. They did changed it so that you could edit your order, but we're not allowed to add anything new - just remove things you no longer wanted. Of course they haven't emailed to say that's changed! But good to know. I am up early, courtesy of Kito, so I will try to do a proper shopping list then try to edit early next week. I may not get everything I want, but at least. I can have a fighting chance.


----------



## Siskin

This has just dropped into our email box from the boss of Tescos. I haven't copied it all as it's long, I've only shown the part that applies to those shopping

***************************************

We wrote to you last week setting out the measures we are taking to provide more of the food that people need, in a safe and clean environment.

Our colleagues have risen brilliantly to the challenges of recent days, but this challenge is unprecedented and inevitably, despite our hard work and best intentions, not everything has or will go exactly to plan. But we'll take learnings, we'll be informed by the latest guidance from the Government, and we'll keep going.

Importantly, we need your help to do this.

With that in mind, following the Prime Minister's recent announcement, we wanted to write and update you on the measures we continue to take, and what new things you will begin to see in our stores in the next few days.

*Food for all*


To ensure more people have access to everyday essentials, we have introduced a storewide restriction of 3 items per customer on every product line and removed multi-buy promotions.
In product areas where demand is particularly high, we have simplified our range to get more of the most popular products on shelves.
We have introduced a special hour in stores for NHS workers as a thank you for all they are doing. On Sundays, they can browse our large stores and select their shopping an hour before the checkouts open. All we ask is, if you're an NHS worker, that you bring a form of ID to store, such as an NHS staff card. We have listened to feedback and are looking at how we can extend this to include extra days from next week.
To ensure our more vulnerable and elderly customers can shop for what they need in our large stores, we have prioritised one hour every Monday, Wednesday and Friday morning between 9-10am.
We know that it's difficult right now to get a delivery slot for online shopping. We are at full capacity for the next few weeks and we ask those who are able to safely come to stores to do so, instead of shopping online, so that we can start to free up more slots for the more vulnerable.
We are looking at every opportunity to increase the number of slots available. As we increase our capacity, we will also set aside more of these slots for our most vulnerable customers.
We have more stock coming into stores every day, with up to double the usual amounts of key essentials arriving - but we need everyone's help: please buy only what you need, so that there is enough for everyone.

*Safety for everyone*

To ensure we are doing everything possible to reduce the risk of infection for our customers and colleagues, we will begin to introduce new social distancing measures in stores in the coming days.


Floor markings in our car parks will help you to maintain safe distances when queuing.
Where necessary, we will limit the flow of people coming into our stores to ensure they don't get too congested.
Hand sanitisers are being placed around our stores for customers and colleagues to use, as well as extra cleaning products to wipe down your trolley or basket.
In some stores, we will introduce directional floor markings and new signage, to create a safe flow around the store.
New floor markings will help you to keep a safe distance from others while waiting to pay.
We are installing protective screens at our checkouts.
Where possible, we will create separate entrances and exits to our stores, so that it's easier to keep a safe distance from other shoppers.

***********

Edited to show who the email was from


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> This has just dropped into our email box. I haven't copied it all as it's long, I've only shown the part that applies to those shopping
> 
> ***************************************
> 
> We wrote to you last week setting out the measures we are taking to provide more of the food that people need, in a safe and clean environment.
> 
> Our colleagues have risen brilliantly to the challenges of recent days, but this challenge is unprecedented and inevitably, despite our hard work and best intentions, not everything has or will go exactly to plan. But we'll take learnings, we'll be informed by the latest guidance from the Government, and we'll keep going.
> 
> Importantly, we need your help to do this.
> 
> With that in mind, following the Prime Minister's recent announcement, we wanted to write and update you on the measures we continue to take, and what new things you will begin to see in our stores in the next few days.
> 
> *Food for all*
> 
> 
> To ensure more people have access to everyday essentials, we have introduced a storewide restriction of 3 items per customer on every product line and removed multi-buy promotions.
> In product areas where demand is particularly high, we have simplified our range to get more of the most popular products on shelves.
> We have introduced a special hour in stores for NHS workers as a thank you for all they are doing. On Sundays, they can browse our large stores and select their shopping an hour before the checkouts open. All we ask is, if you're an NHS worker, that you bring a form of ID to store, such as an NHS staff card. We have listened to feedback and are looking at how we can extend this to include extra days from next week.
> To ensure our more vulnerable and elderly customers can shop for what they need in our large stores, we have prioritised one hour every Monday, Wednesday and Friday morning between 9-10am.
> We know that it's difficult right now to get a delivery slot for online shopping. We are at full capacity for the next few weeks and we ask those who are able to safely come to stores to do so, instead of shopping online, so that we can start to free up more slots for the more vulnerable.
> We are looking at every opportunity to increase the number of slots available. As we increase our capacity, we will also set aside more of these slots for our most vulnerable customers.
> We have more stock coming into stores every day, with up to double the usual amounts of key essentials arriving - but we need everyone's help: please buy only what you need, so that there is enough for everyone.
> 
> *Safety for everyone*
> 
> To ensure we are doing everything possible to reduce the risk of infection for our customers and colleagues, we will begin to introduce new social distancing measures in stores in the coming days.
> 
> 
> Floor markings in our car parks will help you to maintain safe distances when queuing.
> Where necessary, we will limit the flow of people coming into our stores to ensure they don't get too congested.
> Hand sanitisers are being placed around our stores for customers and colleagues to use, as well as extra cleaning products to wipe down your trolley or basket.
> In some stores, we will introduce directional floor markings and new signage, to create a safe flow around the store.
> New floor markings will help you to keep a safe distance from others while waiting to pay.
> We are installing protective screens at our checkouts.
> Where possible, we will create separate entrances and exits to our stores, so that it's easier to keep a safe distance from other shoppers.


Who's that from?


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Who's that from?


Oops sorry forgot to put that. The boss of Tesco's

I'll see if I can amend my post


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> Oops sorry forgot to put that. The boss of Tesco's
> 
> I'll see if I can amend my post


I did read it and it sounded a bit like what put Tescos are doing.

Sadly still not enough food on shelves when I went.

Mentioned this yesterday will mention it again, sadly those who are working to monitor how many come in and out are getting abused by people.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lullabydream said:


> I did read it and it sounded a bit like what put Tescos are doing.
> 
> Sadly still not enough food on shelves when I went.
> 
> Mentioned this yesterday will mention it again, sadly those who are working to monitor how many come in and out are getting abused by people.


Send the army in as security!

I'm not joking


----------



## Nonnie

Apparently Sainsburys are now identifying the vulnerable via this https://www.gov.uk/coronavirus-extremely-vulnerable

It will take time [weeks] to sort everyone out.


----------



## catz4m8z

Everyone who needs help should def register...it sounds like the government have plenty of volunteers (good on them!:Woot) to help with deliveries, it will just be a matter of organizing them.


----------



## Gemmaa

Ooh! Ooh! I might actually have a delivery slot for April 8th with Asda! :Woot
Except their website is now so slow I can't search for anything, so I legged it downstairs to use the computer as I figured it would be faster than my phone...but I'm now queuing again just to log in, and can't check anything on my phone :Facepalm

It said my slot is safe until 12am tomorrow, but I have a horrible feeling that actually means tonight.
I'm now torn between possibly losing my slot and going to sleep, or spending another hour in a virtual queue and still not making any progress.
Been trying to search for green beans for 45 minutes...I think sleep is winning.

Apocalypse life is such fun! :Shifty

I wonder if there's any possibility they might introduce 24 hour click and collect, at least just for a little while.


----------



## Sacrechat

Lurcherlad said:


> Is there an email address?


I tried emailing them and it just bounced back!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

latest email message from Sainsburys

"Dear Customer,

I have written to you regularly over the past few weeks as we continue to change how we work in line with Government advice and in response to your feedback. Changes we've made already, including limiting the number of items customers can buy and creating priority shopping times for NHS workers and for elderly and vulnerable customers, are all working well.

I am writing today to tell you what we are doing to keep you and our colleagues safe in our stores and what we are doing to get food to those that need it the most.

*Keeping you and our colleagues safe*

Starting today, we will limit the number of people allowed in our stores and at our ATMs at any one time. We are putting queuing systems in place outside stores and will ask everyone to please queue at a safe distance of 2 metres apart. Since we put limits on the number of items people could buy, food and other essential items are on shelves for longer each day so please arrive throughout the day to avoid long queues forming in the morning. We will be reminding people in stores to keep a safe distance from other customers and from our colleagues. Customers buying petrol will be asked to pay at the pump where they can.

We are reducing the number of checkouts we open in supermarkets, convenience stores and petrol filling stations to help our colleagues and customers keep a safe distance from each other. We are also introducing safety screens at every manned checkout to help keep our colleagues safe when serving customers. We are regularly sanitising all customer areas of our stores including chip and pin machines, baskets and trolleys.

Please pay by card at the till if you can. If you are unable to pay by card and want to pay by cash, please use our self scan tills which will stay open for cash payments. Many customers are now using our SmartShop app on their own devices when shopping in our stores. This means you can scan your own shopping as you go round the store, put food and other essential items straight into your own bags and pay for your groceries at a special till before leaving. Which means less interaction with other customers and colleagues and less time queuing to pay.

*Elderly and vulnerable customers*

Many of you have written to me to tell me you are elderly or vulnerable and are struggling to book online delivery slots. We are doing our absolute best to offer online delivery slots to elderly, disabled and vulnerable customers. These customers have priority over all slots. Our customer Careline has been inundated with requests from elderly and vulnerable customers - we have had one year's worth of contacts in two weeks.

We have proactively contacted 270,000 customers who had already given us information that meant we could identify them as being in these groups. Our customer Careline is working at full capacity to help other customers within these groups and we are able to give an additional 8,000 customers a day access to delivery slots over the phone. We have already booked in slots for 115,000 elderly, disabled and vulnerable customers this week and this number is growing every day.

We will receive the government database this week which tells us which people in England the government considers to be most vulnerable. Where these people are already registered with us, we will start to write to them next week to offer them a delivery slot. We are also working hard to secure details for vulnerable people living in Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland.

I apologise to our regular online customers, who I know are feeling very frustrated at not being able to book slots. Please bear with us and I hope you can understand why we feel the need to prioritise elderly and vulnerable customers at the moment.

*Communities working together*

And this brings me onto my final request. We really are doing our best to manage a very difficult situation. Demand for online grocery delivery is higher now than it has ever been. We are working hard to increase our online capacity and we are adding more slots in every day. But it is not possible for us to create enough slots to meet the current level of demand.

We are seeing communities come together to work on this issue. We know that many people who are able to come into a store to shop are also shopping for others who can't access food online or get to a shop. We want to encourage and support this. If everyone who shops in store also shops for a person who is less able, it will go a long way towards getting food to everyone who needs it.

Our teams are also working with national and local government and a range of charities to see how we can best help food banks and other community groups. I'll update you soon on what we are doing in this area.

Lastly - thank you for all the support that you are giving our colleagues. As we do everything we can to feed the nation, your kind comments make a huge difference."


----------



## rona

The country is in semi lockdown, thousands of people are sick, hundreds of people dying and we get junk mail from BT


----------



## Cully

I've just had my Tesco delivery and am really amazed that I got everything I asked for apart from cat litter and paracetamol. A few subs which were fine but disappointed to get Nescafe cappuccino skinny instead of the unsweetened one.
I need to go into my ASDA delivery now and cancel items I picked in case Tesco didn't deliver them. It seems only right.
:Arghh no cat food though:Grumpy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Cully do I have any cat food here that Misty eats? I am more than happy to DPD it to you. Or try to get you some and send it? Let me know what she will eat and I will see what I have!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Cully do I have any cat food here that Misty eats? I am more than happy to DPD it to you. Or try to get you some and send it? Let me know what she will eat and I will see what I have!


That's a lovely offer so thank you but I'm sure it will sort itself out. I'm waiting for a zp order, plus I've got an ASDA delivery on Sunday so hopefully they will have what I've ordered.
She wouldn't touch the lovely Thrive chicken for breakfast this morning OR Gourmet Solitaire turkey for elevenses. Then I caught her a while after tucking into yesterdays leftovers which I left out for her mate Sooty.:Banghead
She had a dish of soup this afternoon and gobbled it up.
I'm sure my hair wasn't this grey before she made her home with me.


----------



## Siskin

Somebody recommended I try Sainsbury’s for delivery as they are targeting the vulnerable although I’m not sure where they get the info from, far to easy to lie. Anyway I went to try and register, but they’ve suspended even having an account with them.


----------



## MilleD

My neighbours asked if I wanted to add anything to the Iceland order they are having delivered tomorrow.

They haven't been there long, they seem very nice :Happy


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> Somebody recommended I try Sainsbury's for delivery as they are targeting the vulnerable although I'm not sure where they get the info from, far to easy to lie. Anyway I went to try and register, but they've suspended even having an account with them.


Obviously so much mixed messages around in the media apparently the government is sharing those on the extremely vulnerable list with supermarkets. No idea if this is for priority shopping, though the government said they would help with food for free. The Chancellor himself said he was footing the bill.. So have no idea how these food parcels will happen. All he said was he can only limit choices to some degree, which I thought was fair comment.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Cully do I have any cat food here that Misty eats? I am more than happy to DPD it to you. Or try to get you some and send it? Let me know what she will eat and I will see what I have!


Haha Mrs F. You're turning into our substitute ZP


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @SbanR you know full well how much cat food I have that the furry child won't eat!


----------



## catz4m8z

Cully said:


> but disappointed to get Nescafe cappuccino skinny instead of the unsweetened one.


#firstworldglobalpandemicproblems

:Hilarious


----------



## oliviarussian

Message to Ocado Smart Pass members


We have experienced such extraordinary levels of demand in recent days that despite our best efforts, we simply have not had enough capacity to serve all our customers. 
To put it into context, practically every Ocado customer, no matter how infrequently they may have shopped previously, is now looking to place an order every week. At the same time, with families at home, the average size of orders has almost doubled. This means there is an unceasing level of demand several times our current delivery capacity.
We’ve already taken decisive steps to manage this demand, closing our doors to new customers, and limiting customers to one delivery slot every seven days. However, despite these measures, we can see that not all Smart Pass customers have been able to book a delivery. 
As an Anytime Smart Pass member, we consider you to be one of our best customers, so we’ve set up a temporary priority queue to enable you to book a delivery slot each week.
How you will get access:
We have divided all paying Anytime Smart Pass members who joined before 2020 into a number of equal-sized, randomised groups. You will be placed in one of these groups. 
At spaced intervals, we will give each group access to the priority queue, enabling them to quickly get in and choose a slot for their weekly delivery. We will do this by sending each group an email and text message between the hours of 9am and 5pm, starting tomorrow.
Once you get your email, you’ll have the rest of the day to place and check out your order. Please wait for your message, as you won’t be able to access the priority queue at other times.
Please be aware that there is still high demand for slots, and you may not see full availability for all time slots. But, because we can now prioritise the customers we let on to the website, and each customer can only have one slot, you can be confident that there are enough slots – and groceries – to go around. 
Our developers continue to work on a better solution which will allow us to manage this in a simpler way but, for now, this fix at least helps us to prioritise you in the short-term. It makes access fair, and helps to keep traffic to our website at manageable levels, ensuring you the best possible shopping experience in the circumstances. 
Please note: our usually all-knowing Customer Service team can’t set-up or change this temporary process, so they won’t be able to tell you which group you are in, or when you will get your email. 
Thank you for your continued understanding and patience. We all understand the huge responsibility placed on us, and we are working tirelessly to help feed the nation at this challenging time. 
Your Ocado team


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's cool @oliviarussian - we are only SmartPass Midweek, so I shall hope that at some point we get a similar message too. Hopefully you can get a delivery soon


----------



## urbantigers

rona said:


> Brilliant





oliviarussian said:


> Message to Ocado Smart Pass members
> 
> We have experienced such extraordinary levels of demand in recent days that despite our best efforts, we simply have not had enough capacity to serve all our customers.
> To put it into context, practically every Ocado customer, no matter how infrequently they may have shopped previously, is now looking to place an order every week. At the same time, with families at home, the average size of orders has almost doubled. This means there is an unceasing level of demand several times our current delivery capacity.
> We've already taken decisive steps to manage this demand, closing our doors to new customers, and limiting customers to one delivery slot every seven days. However, despite these measures, we can see that not all Smart Pass customers have been able to book a delivery.
> As an Anytime Smart Pass member, we consider you to be one of our best customers, so we've set up a temporary priority queue to enable you to book a delivery slot each week.
> How you will get access:
> We have divided all paying Anytime Smart Pass members who joined before 2020 into a number of equal-sized, randomised groups. You will be placed in one of these groups.
> At spaced intervals, we will give each group access to the priority queue, enabling them to quickly get in and choose a slot for their weekly delivery. We will do this by sending each group an email and text message between the hours of 9am and 5pm, starting tomorrow.
> Once you get your email, you'll have the rest of the day to place and check out your order. Please wait for your message, as you won't be able to access the priority queue at other times.
> Please be aware that there is still high demand for slots, and you may not see full availability for all time slots. But, because we can now prioritise the customers we let on to the website, and each customer can only have one slot, you can be confident that there are enough slots - and groceries - to go around.
> Our developers continue to work on a better solution which will allow us to manage this in a simpler way but, for now, this fix at least helps us to prioritise you in the short-term. It makes access fair, and helps to keep traffic to our website at manageable levels, ensuring you the best possible shopping experience in the circumstances.
> Please note: our usually all-knowing Customer Service team can't set-up or change this temporary process, so they won't be able to tell you which group you are in, or when you will get your email.
> Thank you for your continued understanding and patience. We all understand the huge responsibility placed on us, and we are working tirelessly to help feed the nation at this challenging time.
> Your Ocado team


I've received my email within the past few minutes. I'm pleased about this. If I'm paying a monthly fee for delivery (and they are stil taking the payment) it is only fair that I'm able to book a delivery slot.


----------



## Jobeth

I don’t need a slot but had a look at the Tesco site. The delivery ones didn’t even appear for the 15th and just said ‘fully booked’. There were slots for click and collect available until 1am at the Extra store if that helps anyone. The smaller one still had a couple of slots.


----------



## Magyarmum

It's just been been announced that grocery stores, supermarkets and pharmacies will be open for OAP shoppers only from 9 am to 12 noon each weekday. Unlike the UK it should be easy to enforce because in Hungary we all have ID's giving our date of birth.

I'm pleased because no supermarket or grocery store delivers to where I live, although I've managed to buy flour, oil and sugar by ordering from a health shop which delivers throughout the country. My problem has been fresh fruit and veggies, but much to my relief that's something that's now been resolved! 

Roll on Tuesday when I can do a big shop for carrots and bananas ! :Joyful
.


----------



## Sacrechat

Tesco:


----------



## Siskin

Sacremist said:


> Tesco:
> View attachment 434678


I just want a home delivery slot or even click and collect at a push. They do need to make home deliveries only for vulnerable people only. They have asked that people who are able to, to not have have Home delivery so they can free slots up, perhaps they will make it mandatory somehow. I do wonder if there are some people who are fit and well who are having home delivery and going in to the store to shop as well in order to stock up more and hoard. But then I'm thinking evil thoughts about a lot of things at the moment.


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> I just want a home delivery slot or even click and collect at a push. They do need to make home deliveries only for vulnerable people only. They have asked that people who are able to, to not have have Home delivery so they can free slots up, perhaps they will make it mandatory somehow. I do wonder if there are some people who are fit and well who are having home delivery and going in to the store to shop as well in order to stock up more and hoard. But then I'm thinking evil thoughts about a lot of things at the moment.


It wouldn't surprise me. When I come here and see how people need home delivery desperately and I live a stones throw away from a Tesco and Lidl as far as we can we will keep on shopping. 4 healthy adults in the house. 
The only problem being is we can't buy everything in a shop.. I mean I can be creative in meals, and we can all eat vegerarian/vegan to some degree having to cater for a vegetarian anyway.
So this means instead of one big shop a week and maybe pick up additional milk or the odd item I need midweek, I feel am going more. 
Am trying not to, with meal planning and going every other day but it's still hard.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> I just want a home delivery slot or even click and collect at a push. They do need to make home deliveries only for vulnerable people only. They have asked that people who are able to, to not have have Home delivery so they can free slots up, perhaps they will make it mandatory somehow. I do wonder if there are some people who are fit and well who are having home delivery and going in to the store to shop as well in order to stock up more and hoard. But then I'm thinking evil thoughts about a lot of things at the moment.


Having deliveries from more than one store isn't helping either.

You could have used one of them.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’m planning in my head how Jack and I can move into the shed at the bottom of the garden if food deliveries don’t come through as planned.

If I have to go out to the shops to restock, then OH will want to self isolate which in our 2 up 2 down will be tricky. DS is working from home too so he needs to be indoors with OH.

Bed, armchair, mats and heating won’t be an issue. I could make it quite cosy. I have a camping gas cooker and a bucket 

No tv or internet though


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Having deliveries from more than one store isn't helping either.
> 
> You could have used one of them.


Very true. I checked out Sainsbury's yesterday but they are not allowing new customers


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm planning in my head how Jack and I can move into the shed at the bottom of the garden if food deliveries don't come through as planned.
> 
> If I have to go out to the shops to restock, then OH will want to self isolate which in our 2 up 2 down will be tricky. DS is working from home too so he needs to be indoors with OH.
> 
> Bed, armchair, mats and heating won't be an issue. I could make it quite cosy. I have a camping gas cooker and a bucket
> 
> No tv or internet though


What foodstuff do you need? There are lots of alternatives to the usual supermarket many of which deliver overseas The only thing you might not get are fresh fruit and vegetables but some of the online South African shops do have a butchery.

https://www.realfoods.co.uk/

https://www.britishcornershop.co.uk...MIn-mo1P266AIVQcKyCh1hLQvYEAAYASAAEgIhYfD_BwE

https://yoursouthafricanshop.co.uk/

https://www.thefishsociety.co.uk/

https://www.turnerandgeorge.co.uk/

https://www.freshdirect.co.uk/#

http://www.andrewsgreengrocers.co.uk/


----------



## Lurcherlad

Magyarmum said:


> What foodstuff do you need? There are lots of alternatives to the usual supermarket many of which deliver overseas The only thing you might not get are fresh fruit and vegetables but some of the online South African shops do have a butchery.
> 
> https://www.realfoods.co.uk/
> 
> https://www.britishcornershop.co.uk...MIn-mo1P266AIVQcKyCh1hLQvYEAAYASAAEgIhYfD_BwE
> 
> https://yoursouthafricanshop.co.uk/
> 
> https://www.thefishsociety.co.uk/
> 
> https://www.turnerandgeorge.co.uk/
> 
> https://www.freshdirect.co.uk/#
> 
> http://www.andrewsgreengrocers.co.uk/


Just the normal weekly/monthly shop.

I'll take a look at some of those, thanks 

What I looked at was out of stock.

I'll keep fingers and toes crossed that most of my order from Asda will arrive - in 9 day's time, hopefully the supermarkets will have got it all under control


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Just the normal weekly/monthly shop.
> 
> I'll take a look at some of those, thanks


I seem to recall that we're not very far away from each other, our local M&S is small but seems relatively well stocked. If we're not far and it's an essential journey, can I get anything and bring over? I'm Cambridge- or meet half way and do social distancing. Just ask.


----------



## Lurcherlad

MollySmith said:


> I seem to recall that we're not very far away from each other, our local M&S is small but seems relatively well stocked. If we're not far and it's an essential journey, can I get anything and bring over? I'm Cambridge- or meet half way and do social distancing. Just ask.


That's really kind of you but, I'm sure I can sort something out


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> That's really kind of you but, I'm sure I can sort something out


You know who to ask if not


----------



## Jobeth

Lurcherlad said:


> Just the normal weekly/monthly shop.
> 
> I'll take a look at some of those, thanks
> 
> What I looked at was out of stock.
> 
> I'll keep fingers and toes crossed that most of my order from Asda will arrive - in 9 day's time, hopefully the supermarkets will have got it all under control


You can do grocery shopping through Amazon Prime. I had a look and could add things to my basket but you have to go to the checkout to find out delivery dates and availability as they are limited. I don't use Amazon Prime but hopefully someone that does can help.


----------



## Cully

I'm getting really concerned now about not being able to get a delivery slot anywhere after 1st April. I keep checking every day for slots opening but find that even if more slots have been added, by the time I look they have already gone.


----------



## MilleD

Cully said:


> I'm getting really concerned now about not being able to get a delivery slot anywhere after 1st April. I keep checking every day for slots opening but find that even if more slots have been added, by the time I look they have already gone.


Do Iceland deliver to you? If you online chat them and tell them you are vulnerable, they should be able to target deliveries to you.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> I'm getting really concerned now about not being able to get a delivery slot anywhere after 1st April. I keep checking every day for slots opening but find that even if more slots have been added, by the time I look they have already gone.


This is part of the latest email I received on Mike Coupe, CEO of Sainsburys

_"Many of you have written to me to tell me you are elderly or vulnerable and are struggling to book online delivery slots. We are doing our absolute best to offer online delivery slots to elderly, disabled and vulnerable customers. These customers have priority over all slots. Our customer Careline has been inundated with requests from elderly and vulnerable customers - we have had one year's worth of contacts in two weeks.

We have proactively contacted 270,000 customers who had already given us information that meant we could identify them as being in these groups. Our customer Careline is working at full capacity to help other customers within these groups and *we are able to give an additional 8,000 customers a day access to delivery slots over the phone.* We have already booked in slots for 115,000 elderly, disabled and vulnerable customers this week and this number is growing every day.

We will receive the government database this week which tells us which people in England the government considers to be most vulnerable. Where these people are already registered with us, we will start to write to them next week to offer them a delivery slot. We are also working hard to secure details for vulnerable people living in Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland."_


----------



## Cully

MilleD said:


> Do Iceland deliver to you? If you online chat them and tell them you are vulnerable, they should be able to target deliveries to you.


Iceland is one I've been trying to get a slot with. I click to book slot and a message appears giving you the option of saying whether you're vulnerable or not, so I say I am. I go to book and there just isn't anything available.
Didn't know about the online chat facility. Never even noticed one, so I'll have a look. Thanks.


----------



## Cully

@Bertie'sMum , sounds dismal doesn't it? I know it's a huge problem with all the supermarkets now so I know I'm not the only one affected. Still doesn't stop me getting scared about running out of food, sigh!


----------



## Cully

Just tried the Iceland online chat but can't send my message as it keeps telling me to check my connection and try again. Nothing wrong with my internet. (jumping up and down in frustration!!!!!)


----------



## kimthecat

@Cully Been trying tescos and iceland for days and no luck . iceland the booking only goes up to the 2nd April .
Not tried sainsburys yet.


----------



## Cully

kimthecat said:


> @Cully Been trying tescos and iceland for days and no luck . iceland the booking only goes up to the 2nd April .
> Not tried sainsburys yet.


Same here. I've never used Sainsburys but doubt they will be taking new online customers. I've got ASDA coming tomorrow and a Tesco delivery booked for Wednesday. After that I'm stuffed!
I've been ordering with care, making sure I only order what I need and (and have freezer room for). I shall wait and see what's delivered by ASDA tomorrow and then look at my Wednesday Tesco order and cancel stuff ASDA brought.


----------



## MilleD

Cully said:


> Just tried the Iceland online chat but can't send my message as it keeps telling me to check my connection and try again. Nothing wrong with my internet. (jumping up and down in frustration!!!!!)


That's annoying.

Maybe it's just the sheer quantity of internet traffic. You might just have to keep trying. I think when I got onto it I clicked speak to an agent or something then I got put into a queue.


----------



## Cully

MilleD said:


> That's annoying.
> 
> Maybe it's just the sheer quantity of internet traffic. You might just have to keep trying. I think when I got onto it I clicked speak to an agent or something then I got put into a queue.


You're probably right. I'm checking in to my 3 supermarket deliverers about 3 times a day, so I'll just try the chat again each time with Iceland.


----------



## urbantigers

I think most are not releasing slots too far in advance, so that may be your problem. I had my email from Ocado yesterday with priority booking because I am a smart pass customer, but I passed up the opportunity since I have a delivery coming on Thursday and I dont't think slots were available far enough in advance for my next one. I should be able to edit that order and hopefully will get enough for the following week at least. Next time I get an email from Ocado with my chance to book, I will try to book something but for now I'm not thinking too far ahead.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

thought this might be of use/interest to those here having problems getting supplies

https://covidmutualaid.org/local-groups/

it's a list of the various volunteer groups who will shop/ collect medication etc for those in the "vulnerable" categories


----------



## Siskin

Thought I would try to see if I could make an account on the Waitrose website as a back up. I’ve been told that because it’s more expensive less people are using them so at least we could get something. My only other option when we run out is that a neighbour has offered to go to the small supermarket in the bigger village about 3 miles away. This has limited stock and is more expensive. The small farm shop again is limited stock and expensive.

Completed the registration online and clicked on the register button only to get the dreaded wheel of doom spinning for ages. Then suddenly an email saying I had registered, but when I tried to login it wouldn’t accept the password which I know I’m typing in correctly, don’t know what went wrong there. Have clicked on the reset password button, but nothing has happened. Fed up.


----------



## kimthecat

@Siskin


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> Thought I would try to see if I could make an account on the Waitrose website as a back up. I've been told that because it's more expensive less people are using them so at least we could get something. My only other option when we run out is that a neighbour has offered to go to the small supermarket in the bigger village about 3 miles away. This has limited stock and is more expensive. The small farm shop again is limited stock and expensive.
> 
> Completed the registration online and clicked on the register button only to get the dreaded wheel of doom spinning for ages. Then suddenly an email saying I had registered, but when I tried to login it wouldn't accept the password which I know I'm typing in correctly, don't know what went wrong there. Have clicked on the reset password button, but nothing has happened. Fed up.


I expect the system is overloaded. don't know what to suggest except keep trying.:Banghead


----------



## MilleD

Gah!! Every time I log into Asda, they whip something out of the order I've got with them.

Bloody milk went for a burton this time.....

Grrrr.


----------



## Cully

MilleD said:


> Gah!! Every time I log into Asda, they whip something out of the order I've got with them.
> 
> Bloody milk went for a burton this time.....
> 
> Grrrr.


I noticed that yesterday when I tried to add some more to my delivery for tomorrow. However, I was suprised when I checked my amended order email to discover that some stuff I thought they'd taken out was still on there. I suppose I wont know for sure until tomorrow when they deliver.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> I expect the system is overloaded. don't know what to suggest except keep trying.:Banghead


My husbands just said this. It's likely that my account hasn't been loaded onto the system as they do seem to be busy


----------



## SbanR

MilleD said:


> Gah!! Every time I log into Asda, they whip something out of the order I've got with them.
> 
> Bloody milk went for a burton this time.....
> 
> Grrrr.


That's their cunning plan to stop you logging in!

Sorry


----------



## Lurcherlad

MilleD said:


> Gah!! Every time I log into Asda, they whip something out of the order I've got with them.
> 
> Bloody milk went for a burton this time.....
> 
> Grrrr.


Mine is reducing by the hour!

I'm just hoping by 5th when my delivery is due, they've got more stock in


----------



## MilleD

Lurcherlad said:


> Mine is reducing by the hour!
> 
> I'm just hoping by 5th when my delivery is due, they've got more stock in


That's what's weird with yours being a few days away, how on earth do they know what will be in stock by that point?


----------



## MilleD

SbanR said:


> That's their cunning plan to stop you logging in!
> 
> Sorry




:Hilarious


----------



## Siskin

MilleD said:


> That's what's weird with yours being a few days away, how on earth do they know what will be in stock by that point?


Because it's done with what is in the shop now, not when the delivery is due. I have a delivery due on the 30th and I will either edit it early Sunday morning before the shop is open, it will have been restocked overnight, or early Monday morning before the hoarders have got going. It still doesn't mean I will get what I want but it will help to stop so much being whipped off your order each time


----------



## MilleD

Siskin said:


> Because it's done with what is in the shop now, not when the delivery is due. I have a delivery due on the 30th and I will either edit it early Sunday morning before the shop is open, it will have been restocked overnight, or early Monday morning before the hoarders have got going. It still doesn't mean I will get what I want but it will help to stop so much being whipped off your order each time


I've got a delivery on Monday planned too, can edit up to midnight Sunday, so that might work out ok.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I can edit up to midnight on 4th so I will have to see what’s what then and just hope for the best.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've not had an email from Ocado yet (but we are only Midweek Smart Pass, so no doubt far down the list)...however, I managed to get to Morrison's this morning for the NHS hour and it was lovely. I knew there was a reason to go through hell every day in the hospital, it's so that I get 40 minutes of peaceful shopping  I got nearly everything on my list (which was mostly fresh stuff) and the lovely checkout lady gave me a box of Maltesers as a thank you from Morrison's which was nice. Well, until husband got his hands on them! 

Keep safe, keep well.


----------



## Jesthar

Mrs Funkin said:


> and the lovely checkout lady gave me a box of Maltesers as a thank you from Morrison's which was nice. Well, until husband got his hands on them!


Hide them!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Too late! They are in his tummy already!


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Too late! They are in his tummy already!


Would be the same with my OH.. They are his favourite but he got too many at Christmas apparently but he's over that now!


----------



## Jesthar

Mrs Funkin said:


> Too late! They are in his tummy already!


Unfortunately I have no remedy for that turn of events - well, not one that wouldn't get you arrested


----------



## kimthecat

Registeedr wirh Asda today , no slots. Morrisons and sainsburys not letting people register . iceland and tescos no slots .


----------



## SbanR

kimthecat said:


> Registeedr wirh Asda today , no slots. Morrisons and sainsburys not letting people register . iceland and tescos no slots .


You can't register with Morrison's?????!!
I was browsing their site this morning (a friend is getting me stuff from a store) and somehow found that I'd been added onto their queue!!! Now even though I tapped the key to leave the queue (and lose my place), ignored the site all day I've just checked and I supposedly have only 11 minutes more to wait.
KtC, eat your heart out. Commiserations


----------



## kimthecat

SbanR said:


> You can't register with Morrison's?????!!
> I was browsing their site this morning (a friend is getting me stuff from a store) and somehow found that I'd been added onto their queue!!! Now even though I tapped the key to leave the queue (and lose my place), ignored the site all day I've just checked and I supposedly have only 11 minutes more to wait.
> KtC, eat your heart out. Commiserations


I tried late afternoon but will keep trying !

Eta ; Just keep getting this page.

Number of users in queue ahead of you: 9695 
Your estimated wait time is: 10 minutes

* You are currently placed in a queue *
We apologise for the wait. We are working hard to facilitate the demand and you may have to wait longer than usual to access the website.

*Please note, unfortunately we currently have no available delivery slots and our contact center do not have any other access to delivery slots.*

*If you want to edit an order already placed which has a delivery date outside 72 hours, please wait.*

*For more information please visit our help hub.*

We are doing everything we can to increase the number of delivery slots and capacity we can accomodate.

Thank you for your ongoing support as we work through these challenges.


----------



## Summercat

Small but sweet things to order online:

https://www.theguardian.com/money/2...rack-small-suppliers-who-deliver-so-much-more


----------



## Siskin

Having a shout with my neighbour this morning as we stood the statuary distance apart in a howling gale (hence the need to shout). He told me he went down to Tesco’s for ‘crumblies’ hour and as he drove up the queue was enormous, so he went to Aldi near by. No queue, however social distancing doesn’t seem to happen there, even staff members were reaching between people to put things on shelves.
He also told me his son went to a supermarket near where he lives and it was incredibly busy with no order, people weren’t social distancing at all, pushing past each other etc. When he got home he took off all his clothes and put them in the washing machine and went and had a long shower and is now hoping for the best. He’s married with two young children

Expecting the number of cases to arise in Gloucestershire.


----------



## Cully

Appreciate the post but can't possibly like. £***<<<g Morons.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> Appreciate the post but can't possibly like. £***<<<g Morons.


I know, I just despair.


----------



## Jobeth

https://www.theglutenfreekitchen.co.uk/Shop/c/all-products

I've not used them but suggested it for my sister as she's finding it difficult to get gluten free products at the moment.


----------



## Lurcherlad

QVC sell and deliver food items. Just had a look and the meat pies and veggie sausages look like they’d be yummy. They do cakes and biscuits too.

Jane Plan do ready made diet food by post.

Neither will be cheap but might be worth considering?


----------



## Charity

I'm so excited I could kiss a frog, only I can't as I have to adhere to social distancing. I've actually managed to get an online shop with Sainsburys for an elderly friend who can't get out. I've only been trying for three days.


----------



## Cully

Here you are @Charity


----------



## Matrod

I managed to get an online delivery slot with Sainsbury’s this week, they had loads of slots available for the next few days. Can’t tell you how happy I was! I’m working 6 days a week at the moment, the thought of going shopping on my day off or after work was too much.


----------



## kimthecat

@Charity


Matrod said:


> I managed to get an online delivery slot with Sainsbury's this week, they had loads of slots available for the next few days. Can't tell you how happy I was! I'm working 6 days a week at the moment, the thought of going shopping on my day off or after work was too much.


Oh well done to both of you. They wouldnt let me register! ETA still can't register.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> Oh well done. They wouldnt let me register! ETA still can't register.


Me neither.


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> Me neither.


I know its a difficult time and stores are doing their best but being told to self isolate if you are vulnerable and then not able to get deliveries is a joke .


----------



## Charity

Unfortunately, most of them aren't taking new customers at the moment


----------



## Sacrechat

We’re already registered with Sainsbury’s a long time ago, but in my name. I’ve just switched it all over to my husband’s name and applied to be given priority as vulnerable customers. I just hope the fact I’ve switched it over to his name doesn’t go against us. I’m not 70 but he is 73 and if I had to go out, I could catch it and pass it onto him. Plus I’m diabetic so it’s dangerous for me too. I just hope they accept it.


----------



## Matrod

kimthecat said:


> @Charity
> 
> Oh well done to both of you. They wouldnt let me register! ETA still can't register.


I've shopped with them for years luckily, once all the priority slots had been given to the elderly & vulnerable that they had registered with them the rest of the slots were opened up.


----------



## urbantigers

I couldn't sleep last night so took the opportunity to edit my Ocado order at 1am. No problem getting on, no queue and no problem editing. Of course I forgot one item that I wanted for a recipe so now have to decide whether to do another edit to add that. Will see what turns up on Thursday now.

I timed the delivery a bit wrong as it's my birthday on Wednesday and I don't have anything particularly special or tasty to celebrate with. Think I'll move my birthday to Friday.


----------



## Sacrechat

I’m starting to get really angry with Ocado now. I’ve lost track of how many years I’ve been a regular customer of theirs. I supposedly have a regular weekly slot and it says people ordering for a Wednesday delivery should now have access to the site, but I still cannot get in to place my order. Phone lines are switched off and I can only email, so that’s what I’ve done and the automated response says they are prioritising vulnerable and long-standing customers. Clearly, they’re not or this long-standing customer would now be able to get onto the site.


----------



## MilleD

Sacremist said:


> I'm starting to get really angry with Ocado now. I've lost track of how many years I've been a regular customer of theirs. I supposedly have a regular weekly slot and it says people ordering for a Wednesday delivery should now have access to the site, but I still cannot get in to place my order. Phone lines are switched off and I can only email, so that's what I've done and the automated response says they are prioritising vulnerable and long-standing customers. Clearly, they're not or this long-standing customer would now be able to get onto the site.


It sounds a bit arse about face, but have you tried emailing them with CANCELLATION in the subject title?

It's probably a bit naughty, but as they seem to be prioritising those emails - presumably to free up slots - maybe it will get your email read?


----------



## Sacrechat

Thank you, it’s worth a try!


----------



## Jesthar

MilleD said:


> It sounds a bit arse about face, but have you tried emailing them with CANCELLATION in the subject title?
> 
> It's probably a bit naughty, but as they seem to be prioritising those emails - presumably to free up slots - maybe it will get your email read?


I'm not sure I'd risk that in the current climate. Under normal circumstances it would definitely get you extra attention, but give the strain they are currently under they may take it at face value with grateful thanks, and close the account no questions asked.


----------



## MilleD

Jesthar said:


> I'm not sure I'd risk that in the current climate. Under normal circumstances it would definitely get you extra attention, but give the strain they are currently under they may take it at face value with grateful thanks, and close the account no questions asked.


Why would they close the account? The cancellation emails are to cancel an order, not to close the account.


----------



## MilleD

I've had my email from Asda about what I'm not getting today. Looks like about half my order. How can there be no substitute for potatoes??


----------



## Bertie'sMum

MilleD said:


> I've had my email from Asda about what I'm not getting today. Looks like about half my order. How can there be no substitute for potatoes??


I would have thought good substitutes would be rice or celeriac ? (I use the latter all the time instead of potatoes because it's lower in carbohydrates)


----------



## Cully

MilleD said:


> I've had my email from Asda about what I'm not getting today. Looks like about half my order. How can there be no substitute for potatoes??


I got mine yesterday and some of the items they had cancelled did in fact get delivered. I think it's more to do with what's available when it's picked.


----------



## Cully

I'm not sure if other supermarkets are doing this, but Tesco have limited the number of items in your online basket to no more than 80. Be careful of the 3 for £? etc offers as this is actually 3 of the same product type and doesn't come under the offer umbrella as one item. Or am I the only Dumbo?
After checking today, Iceland have no slots available and the last entry was for April 3rd. ASDA is April 13th and Tesco April 19th. They're just not putting later dates up here yet. Very frustrating.


----------



## rona

Our lovely young neighbours were going to Sainsburys and asked if we needed anything, so we are now topped up with bread and milk 
A bottle of red wine went winging itself back to them


----------



## rona

This might help some of you 
https://www.parrishfarms.co.uk/product/fruit-veg-box/


----------



## Magyarmum

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=214707106471006


----------



## Siskin

My final delivery from Tesco’s (until I don’t know when) has just arrived. I put a note on the delivery memo bit that we were very vulnerable due to age group, husbands 72 and me with cancer. He phoned up when he arrived to say he would the shopping at the door and he would be gone by 7pm, i.e. when it was safe to collect shopping and take it in. Feel like we’ve got the Black Death or something. 

Substitutions were sensible and only four things. Even a nine pack of toilet rolls arrived, only needed I pack, not being greedy, got enough to last for ages now so not worried. I’m rationing myself anyway

Now got the interesting task of trying to fit some milk and a loaf of bread into an already bulging freezer. Think a sort out is needed in there. I’m usually very good at fitting stuff in, but I think I have some sort of mental map of how much room there is in the freezer and the fridge when we go shopping. Because I was trying to buy enough stuff to last several weeks my mental map went to pieces I think. Anyway tomorrow’s problem, not doing it now.


A neighbour kindly picked up a few odds and ends that I couldn’t get. She said Tesco’s had a queue a mile long so she went to Waitrose and was able to walk straight in and it was very quiet. Telling I think.


----------



## Cully

@Siskin , I found I had the same problem trying to fit everything in my freezer. Eventually I took everything out of the packaging and just put it in freezer bags. It really made a difference to the available space.
I also leave stuff in the fridge instead of freezer if it's going to be used in the next few days. I just check the dates first. And I try (not always successful) to arrange the drawers so I leave food I'll need soon, on the top. I hate having to dig and search through the drawers.
Hope those delivery slots start appearing soon!


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> @Siskin , I found I had the same problem trying to fit everything in my freezer. Eventually I took everything out of the packaging and just put it in freezer bags. It really made a difference to the available space.
> I also leave stuff in the fridge instead of freezer if it's going to be used in the next few days. I just check the dates first. And I try (not always successful) to arrange the drawers so I leave food I'll need soon, on the top. I hate having to dig and search through the drawers.
> Hope those delivery slots start appearing soon!


Good idea about the packaging. I think I will do that, there's several things that would compress down quite nicely once in a bag


----------



## Magyarmum

Reassuring to know ...............

https://koronavirus.gov.hu/cikkek/b...fThyTr5Pk4o73ZGpHDVuRYNE631v3c5vdDHn5ijRs15yI

*The food supply of the Hungarian people is assured*


----------



## kimthecat

B and q stores are closed but still delivering. We might order some wood to fix garden fence and tomato plants if they have them.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Some supermarkets are lifting their restrictions on the amount people can buy. Hopefully this is a good sign that panic buying has died down and everyone waiting for deliveries will get what they want and maybe within reasonable time and those going out to the shops are able to find enough stock on the shelves.


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> B and q stores are closed but still delivering. We might order some wood to fix garden fence and tomato plants if they have them.


Doesn't look like bedding plants or shrubs will be delivered (or Click & Collect) from what I can see.


----------



## Sacrechat

Well, Ocado have let me down big time. They have failed to honour our arrangement of a regular weekly slot and I cannot order any groceries from them this week, I don’t have the words to express how angry I am, so now I have to risk killing my husband or myself by going out. 

I’ve already been forced to go out yesterday to the pharmacy to collect my prescription meds. When I asked for them to be delivered, I was told it MIGHT be next week. I run out at the weekend! How the hell they expect people to stay home is mind boggling.

On our local Coronavirus Facebook page people are judging all and sundry for being outside, especially, older people, but if my experience is anything to go by, people have no choice. What are those of us with no one to bring us anything supposed to do?


----------



## Siskin

Sacremist said:


> Well, Ocado have let me down big time. They have failed to honour our arrangement of a regular weekly slot and I cannot order any groceries from them this week, I don't have the words to express how angry I am, so now I have to risk killing my husband or myself by going out.
> 
> I've already been forced to go out yesterday to the pharmacy to collect my prescription meds. When I asked for them to be delivered, I was told it MIGHT be next week. I run out at the weekend! How the hell they expect people to stay home is mind boggling.
> 
> On our local Coronavirus Facebook page people are judging all and sundry for being outside, especially, older people, but if my experience is anything to go by, people have no choice. What are those of us with no one to bring us anything supposed to do?


I'm so sorry and I thoroughly agree with you over this, we are told to get deliveries but then can't. We have enough food in now to last quite a while, but eventually we are going to run out. Then what if there are still no available delivery slots. Waitrose claims to be identifying vulnerable people from the info on their registration detail and from the NHS and the Government. I filled in the vulnerable persons bit on the gov website so I guess I'm on some sort of list which Waitrose and maybe other supermarkets will be able to see, but it's only in my name. My husband managed to register on Waitrose in his name and our account with Tesco's is also in his name, despite being in his 70's he is officially not vulnerable. Will the supermarkets realise that the person they hold as an account name has a vulnerable wife in tow, heavens knows.

There are a number of people around the village who are offering to do shopping for people but I can't ask them to do a full weeks worth of shopping with the expense for them that it will entail as well as getting their own shopping. No one will want to put themselves at risk by continually going into supermarkets even if it is to help others.


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> Well, Ocado have let me down big time. They have failed to honour our arrangement of a regular weekly slot and I cannot order any groceries from them this week, I don't have the words to express how angry I am, so now I have to risk killing my husband or myself by going out.
> 
> I've already been forced to go out yesterday to the pharmacy to collect my prescription meds. When I asked for them to be delivered, I was told it MIGHT be next week. I run out at the weekend! How the hell they expect people to stay home is mind boggling.
> 
> On our local Coronavirus Facebook page people are judging all and sundry for being outside, especially, older people, but if my experience is anything to go by, people have no choice. What are those of us with no one to bring us anything supposed to do?


Sorry to hear this .  There must be thousands of us forced into the same position.


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> I can't ask them to do a full weeks worth of shopping with the expense for them that it will entail as well as getting their own shopping.


If they are shopping for themselves anyway, they may just be able to put the essentials for you with their own. 
My neighbour did that yesterday for us, they were going anyway, so just picked up a little extra bread and milk for us


----------



## Cully

rona said:


> If they are shopping for themselves anyway, they may just be able to put the essentials for you with their own.
> My neighbour did that yesterday for us, they were going anyway, so just picked up a little extra bread and milk for us


I suppose it's ok if all you need is the odd loaf of bread and milk but what about food for meals? What we have in our freezers wont last very long and as @Siskin says, we can't expect neighbours to do a full week shop as well as their own.
I don't understand how the supermarkets can identify those who are vulnerable, especially as a lot don't come under the extremely vulnerable group i.e, cancer/transplant patients etc. They still have underlying health problems for which they would benefit from staying at home. How are they supposed to get shopping if there are no delivery slots available to them and the stores don't recognise them as vulnerable?


----------



## Cleo38

Siskin said:


> I'm so sorry and I thoroughly agree with you over this, we are told to get deliveries but then can't. We have enough food in now to last quite a while, but eventually we are going to run out. Then what if there are still no available delivery slots. Waitrose claims to be identifying vulnerable people from the info on their registration detail and from the NHS and the Government. I filled in the vulnerable persons bit on the gov website so I guess I'm on some sort of list which Waitrose and maybe other supermarkets will be able to see, but it's only in my name. My husband managed to register on Waitrose in his name and our account with Tesco's is also in his name, despite being in his 70's he is officially not vulnerable. Will the supermarkets realise that the person they hold as an account name has a vulnerable wife in tow, heavens knows.
> 
> There are a number of people around the village who are offering to do shopping for people but I can't ask them to do a full weeks worth of shopping with the expense for them that it will entail as well as getting their own shopping. No one will want to put themselves at risk by continually going into supermarkets even if it is to help others.


Tesco seem to be releasing delivery slots periodically. I got one yesterday for today. I just logged on (to check when my delivery was due) & there were another 4 slots available for tomorrow … but they quickly went. It might be worth just log on every hours or, you might get lucky


----------



## Sacrechat

Siskin said:


> I'm so sorry and I thoroughly agree with you over this, we are told to get deliveries but then can't. We have enough food in now to last quite a while, but eventually we are going to run out. Then what if there are still no available delivery slots. Waitrose claims to be identifying vulnerable people from the info on their registration detail and from the NHS and the Government. I filled in the vulnerable persons bit on the gov website so I guess I'm on some sort of list which Waitrose and maybe other supermarkets will be able to see, but it's only in my name. My husband managed to register on Waitrose in his name and our account with Tesco's is also in his name, despite being in his 70's he is officially not vulnerable. Will the supermarkets realise that the person they hold as an account name has a vulnerable wife in tow, heavens knows.
> 
> There are a number of people around the village who are offering to do shopping for people but I can't ask them to do a full weeks worth of shopping with the expense for them that it will entail as well as getting their own shopping. No one will want to put themselves at risk by continually going into supermarkets even if it is to help others.


This is the problem, people shopping for a few essentials isn't enough. We can't live on a few essentials, like you say, we need a full shop. I can probably stretch it out for a week, but if I do that and leave it till the last minutes, I could walk into a supermarket and find very little on the shelves.

I'm worried about going to the elderly and vulnerable persons hour in case I'm stopped. Hubby's over 70, and I'm 13 years younger than him, but have diabetes. My vulnerability is invisible. If only I can go inside they won't see my husband or his age. I wouldn't even let him sit in the car with me yesterday, because I was worried about exposing him to the virus after standing in a queue outside the pharmacy and touching the bag my meds came in.

Before going out I changed into leggings and a t-shirt and wore crocks, so when I got home I could stand in the hallway and strip off my clothes, which I put into a plastic bag. I had antibacterial liquid and disinfectant wipes to wipe down the bag with my meds. I removed my crocs and washed them, put my clothes in the washer and mopped the floors with bleach. Then I washed myself all over before putting on my indoor clothes. I'm going to have to do it all over again.


----------



## rona

Cleo38 said:


> Tesco seem to be releasing delivery slots periodically. I got one yesterday for today. I just logged on (to check when my delivery was due) & there were another 4 slots available for tomorrow … but they quickly went. It might be worth just log on every hours or, you might get lucky


Ours normally has a couple of click and collect slots free


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sacremist did you find any help available via your Council?

Ours have set up various support hubs around the Borough.


----------



## Jaf

I wonder how many people are classed as vulnerable. Even if it’s 1 in 10 that’s several million just in UK. I suspect the numbers are much higher than that.

In my bit of rural Spain there is no delivery service, so I’ve just risked going into town. I did a huge shop in the big supermarket last week but ran out of eggs and potatoes, so I went to a little shop. Quite enjoyed the old style of shopping where the shopkeeper got my things for me!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> I wonder how many people are classed as vulnerable. Even if it's 1 in 10 that's several million just in UK. I suspect the numbers are much higher than that.
> 
> In my bit of rural Spain there is no delivery service, so I've just risked going into town. I did a huge shop in the big supermarket last week but ran out of eggs and potatoes, so I went to a little shop. Quite enjoyed the old style of shopping where the shopkeeper got my things for me!


Does it mean that living in a rural part that there are less people around, or is it still busy? 
A lot of people here have said that the smaller shops have often had things the supermarkets have run out of.
Take care. Hope you and your furries keep safe.


----------



## Sacrechat

Lurcherlad said:


> Sacremist did you find any help available via your Council?
> 
> Ours have set up various support hubs around the Borough.


I've not heard of any. I have joined a local Facebook group that I thought was meant to help vulnerable people, but all they seem to do is argue with each other.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Sacremist said:


> I've not heard of any. I have joined a local Facebook group that I thought was meant to help vulnerable people, but all they seem to do is argue with each other.


this link leads to a complete list of all the groups - just enter your post code to find the ones nearest to you
https://covidmutualaid.org/local-groups/


----------



## Cully

Thank you that's really useful. I'm ok at the moment but may need them at a later time, especially if I have problems with getting shopping delivered.


----------



## Sacrechat

Bertie'sMum said:


> this link leads to a complete list of all the groups - just enter your post code to find the ones nearest to you
> https://covidmutualaid.org/local-groups/


Thank you!


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> Does it mean that living in a rural part that there are less people around, or is it still busy?
> A lot of people here have said that the smaller shops have often had things the supermarkets have run out of.
> Take care. Hope you and your furries keep safe.


It is normally pretty quiet, little queuing and if someone has only a few things it's normal to let them go first. We did apparently have hoards of people in the big supermarket 3 weeks ago. They ran out of practically everything. I think the whole town went all at once! Plus there are lots of people like me that have no shops nearby, town is 15kms away. The small shops don't seem to run out of anything. The problem is they are so much more expensive. If I were rich I'd go there just for the lovely, personal service.

Today I saw 1 man in the pharmacy and 1 man in the shop...it was the same man!!

I think the bad weather is helping keep people in their homes. I am looking forward to seeing the sun again though, I feel so sorry for people with no gardens.

The cats, and me, are all fine thanks. Take good care of yourself and Misty.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> It is normally pretty quiet, little queuing and if someone has only a few things it's normal to let them go first. We did apparently have hoards of people in the big supermarket 3 weeks ago. They ran out of practically everything. I think the whole town went all at once! Plus there are lots of people like me that have no shops nearby, town is 15kms away. The small shops don't seem to run out of anything. The problem is they are so much more expensive. If I were rich I'd go there just for the lovely, personal service.
> 
> Today I saw 1 man in the pharmacy and 1 man in the shop...it was the same man!!
> 
> I think the bad weather is helping keep people in their homes. I am looking forward to seeing the sun again though, I feel so sorry for people with no gardens.
> 
> The cats, and me, are all fine thanks. Take good care of yourself and Misty.


Yes that's the same here with the small shops having higher prices. I'm lucky normally as my local Tesco is only a 5 minute ride on my mobility scooter. But I have to isolate now so rely more than ever on home delivery. Hope the weather changes for you soon.


----------



## Siskin

Cleo38 said:


> Tesco seem to be releasing delivery slots periodically. I got one yesterday for today. I just logged on (to check when my delivery was due) & there were another 4 slots available for tomorrow … but they quickly went. It might be worth just log on every hours or, you might get lucky


Don't think our Tesco is releasing any slots at a dribble rate. I'm constantly checking the website, but there's nothing either in click and collect or Home deliveries.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sacremist said:


> I've not heard of any. I have joined a local Facebook group that I thought was meant to help vulnerable people, but all they seem to do is argue with each other.


On our Council website there is info about the community hubs.

Also consider RVS in your area.


----------



## urbantigers

Sacremist said:


> Well, Ocado have let me down big time. They have failed to honour our arrangement of a regular weekly slot and I cannot order any groceries from them this week, I don't have the words to express how angry I am, so now I have to risk killing my husband or myself by going out.
> 
> I've already been forced to go out yesterday to the pharmacy to collect my prescription meds. When I asked for them to be delivered, I was told it MIGHT be next week. I run out at the weekend! How the hell they expect people to stay home is mind boggling.
> 
> On our local Coronavirus Facebook page people are judging all and sundry for being outside, especially, older people, but if my experience is anything to go by, people have no choice. What are those of us with no one to bring us anything supposed to do?


I'm sorry you've had problems. So far I've had no difficulty getting deliveries but I suppose the proof of the pudding is in the delivery and I don't know what I will actually get on Thursday. I also don't have a further slot booked - I'm waiting for my next email giving me priority access to slots - are you getting those?


----------



## Sacrechat

urbantigers said:


> I'm sorry you've had problems. So far I've had no difficulty getting deliveries but I suppose the proof of the pudding is in the delivery and I don't know what I will actually get on Thursday. I also don't have a further slot booked - I'm waiting for my next email giving me priority access to slots - are you getting those?


I signed up for a guaranteed reserved slot some time ago, but they have reneged on that promise. I'm not classed as extremely vulnerable but I am vulnerable because I'm diabetic. My husband is extremely vulnerable: he has both asthma and emphysema, but the shopping accounts are in my name not his, so no we are not getting priority anything. Every time I go out, I risk infecting him and it's not easy to keep completely separate when you don't live in a mansion. I tried writing to tell them I have an extremely vulnerable person with me and as has happened in the past I got a stupid nonsensical reply from someone who can't read.


----------



## kimthecat

No Neighbours or Home and Away I must have played Jewels of Atlantis a thousand times already ,


----------



## Cully

Sacremist said:


> I'm not classed as extremely vulnerable but I am vulnerable because I'm diabetic.


I'm the same. I get invited to go for a flu jab every year as I have several medical issues that make me vulnerable but not extremely so, therefore don't qualify to be registered with Tesco etc as as priority for home delivery slots. And yet it is for these medical issues that I have been using home delivery for almost 10 years.
I am Diabetic. I have IBS too, and anyone who is a sufferer will know the nightmare a trip anywhere can be, let alone having to wait in a queue for a long time. I have mobility problems and get a disability payment for this. I also have fibromyalgia which is very debilitating and I'm in constant pain. And yet I don't qualify for having my shopping delivered!!
I daresay that if Tesco, or the other 2 supermarkets I use, knew of my problems they would probably use their discretion and offer me the delivery slots I need. Unfortunately there doesn't appear to be a way of informing them apart from the official govt application. So I'm stuffed.


----------



## kimthecat

kimthecat said:


> No Neighbours or Home and Away I must have played Jewels of Atlantis a thousand times already ,


Sorry , wrong thread !


----------



## Cully

kimthecat said:


> Sorry , wrong thread !


 thought *I* was in the wrong thread when I read it.


----------



## Cleo38

Cully said:


> I'm the same. I get invited to go for a flu jab every year as I have several medical issues that make me vulnerable but not extremely so, therefore don't qualify to be registered with Tesco etc as as priority for home delivery slots. And yet it is for these medical issues that I have been using home delivery for almost 10 years.
> I am Diabetic. I have IBS too, and anyone who is a sufferer will know the nightmare a trip anywhere can be, let alone having to wait in a queue for a long time. I have mobility problems and get a disability payment for this. I also have fibromyalgia which is very debilitating and I'm in constant pain. And yet I don't qualify for having my shopping delivered!!
> I daresay that if Tesco, or the other 2 supermarkets I use, knew of my problems they would probably use their discretion and offer me the delivery slots I need. Unfortunately there doesn't appear to be a way of informing them apart from the official govt application. So I'm stuffed.


Have you got a local Covid-19 FB group? We have one for our village & it's been a great support for people who are struggling; doing their shopping, picking up medication, etc. I posted on ours today letting people know there were Tesco delivery sots (I just happened to see whilst checking on my order) & luckily several people saw my post & nabbed them. Everyone really is helping each other out.


----------



## kimthecat

Cully said:


> thought *I* was in the wrong thread when I read it.


:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Does it mean that living in a rural part that there are less people around, or is it still busy?
> A lot of people here have said that the smaller shops have often had things the supermarkets have run out of.
> Take care. Hope you and your furries keep safe.


I went to my corner shop for milk. They had Domestos on the shelf so I got a bottle.
Must take a proper look at what they have when I next go in for more milk.


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> I went to my corner shop for milk. They had Domestos on the shelf so I got a bottle.
> Must take a proper look at what they have when I next go in for more milk.


Mines quite well stocked to be honest. I mentioned it in Cat Chat.. They had a several cat foods too. Wet foods. Obviously not the greatest but more on the shelf than Tescos

It is small but they are trying to do social distancing too. Plus asking more if there is anything else you need and haven't found.


----------



## Sacrechat

Cully said:


> I'm the same. I get invited to go for a flu jab every year as I have several medical issues that make me vulnerable but not extremely so, therefore don't qualify to be registered with Tesco etc as as priority for home delivery slots. And yet it is for these medical issues that I have been using home delivery for almost 10 years.
> I am Diabetic. I have IBS too, and anyone who is a sufferer will know the nightmare a trip anywhere can be, let alone having to wait in a queue for a long time. I have mobility problems and get a disability payment for this. I also have fibromyalgia which is very debilitating and I'm in constant pain. And yet I don't qualify for having my shopping delivered!!
> I daresay that if Tesco, or the other 2 supermarkets I use, knew of my problems they would probably use their discretion and offer me the delivery slots I need. Unfortunately there doesn't appear to be a way of informing them apart from the official govt application. So I'm stuffed.


Yes, I'm the same. I have really bad arthritis and can barely walk more than a few yards without excruciating pain. It started in my late 20s and early 30s. I couldn't get around a supermarket at all and had to use a mobility scooter to do so. I've lost weight, but the damage is done. Although, I can walk a little farther now, it's not without pain. I'm trying to exercise to get some strength back into my legs, but I'm still seriously restricted. That's the reason why I have always had deliveries and have done for about 10 years.

I have tried informing them, but you can't get through on the phone, emails are rejected and in Ocado's case, the idiot who replied clearly had no clue what I was trying to say, so here we are: long-standing customers, who you would expect will still be shopping from them when all this is over and the recently acquired customers have gone back to their usual supermarkets, being treated like dirt on the soles of their shoes. I'm resigning myself now to never shopping from Ocado again.


----------



## lullabydream

Sacremist said:


> Yes, I'm the same. I have really bad arthritis and can barely walk more than a few yards without excruciating pain. It started in my late 20s and early 30s. I couldn't get around a supermarket at all and had to use a mobility scooter to do so. I've lost weight, but the damage is done. Although, I can walk a little farther now, it's not without pain. I'm trying to exercise to get some strength back into my legs, but I'm still seriously restricted. That's the reason why I have always had deliveries and have done for about 10 years.
> 
> I have tried informing them, but you can't get through on the phone, emails are rejected and in Ocado's case, the idiot who replied clearly had no clue what I was trying to say, so here we are: long-standing customers, who you would expect will still be shopping from them when all this is over and the recently acquired customers have gone back to their usual supermarkets, being treated like dirt on the soles of their shoes. I'm resigning myself now to never shopping from Ocado again.


It's really not fair!


----------



## Jobeth

Have you got a Budgens? According to a local Facebook page some of the stores have started to deliver to homes.


----------



## Sacrechat

Jobeth said:


> Have you got a Budgens? According to a local Facebook page some of the stores have started to deliver to homes.


Unfortunately, no, we don't.


----------



## Cully

Cleo38 said:


> Have you got a local Covid-19 FB group? We have one for our village & it's been a great support for people who are struggling; doing their shopping, picking up medication, etc. I posted on ours today letting people know there were Tesco delivery sots (I just happened to see whilst checking on my order) & luckily several people saw my post & nabbed them. Everyone really is helping each other out.


I'm not on FB. I've got the number for a mutual aid hub which I'll call on if need be but really don't want to if only I can get delivery slots. I don't want to use them if someone is really ill.


----------



## Cully

Jobeth said:


> Have you got a Budgens? According to a local Facebook page some of the stores have started to deliver to homes.


Thanks. Not sure, will check.


----------



## Jobeth

Sacremist said:


> Unfortunately, no, we don't.


That's a shame. A lot of the smaller shops have started delivery services so hopefully somewhere local to you will have done the same. The fire service do safe and well visits so that is another option. https://www.england.nhs.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/safe-well-visit-pinciples.pdf


----------



## Cleo38

Cully said:


> I'm not on FB. I've got the number for a mutual aid hub which I'll call on if need be but really don't want to if only I can get delivery slots. I don't want to use them if someone is really ill.


Honestly ring them, people are only too willing to help others. Don't worry about not being 'in need' as such as someone else …. there is no rules for these times but just genuine people offering to help others.

I know social media is horrible at times but these past few weeks have shown just how caring my local community is. People have been amazing in how they have organized themselves so quickly & co-ordinated efforts to help people.


----------



## Sacrechat

Jobeth said:


> That's a shame. A lot of the smaller shops have started delivery services so hopefully somewhere local to you will have done the same. The fire service do safe and well visits so that is another option. https://www.england.nhs.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/safe-well-visit-pinciples.pdf


Thank you!


----------



## Cully

Cleo38 said:


> Honestly ring them, people are only too willing to help others. Don't worry about not being 'in need' as such as someone else …. there is no rules for these times but just genuine people offering to help others.
> 
> I know social media is horrible at times but these past few weeks have shown just how caring my local community is. People have been amazing in how they have organized themselves so quickly & co-ordinated efforts to help people.


Thanks, I will if I need to. Trouble is I'm very independant (and stubborn) and just don't like to ask for help. And yet, I'm usually the first in the queue offering help if I can. Sadly, not at the moment though. The only thing I can do now is get a few bits in for other people with my own home deliveries.


----------



## Sacrechat

I’ve changed all my details on Sainsbury’s into my husbands name because he’s over 70 and I’ve just checked and we have access to slot booking! Still no slots available but at least I can now keep checking every hour.


----------



## Cully

Sacremist said:


> I've changed all my details on Sainsbury's into my husbands name because he's over 70 and I've just checked and we have access to slot booking! Still no slots available but at least I can now keep checking every hour.


Glad it worked for you. Good luck with the slots.


----------



## StormyThai

@rona 
I just want to say thank you because I ordered a veg and fruit box from the Parish farms link that you posted and Oh my! I haven't eaten an apple that sweet since I left Cornwall.
I would highly recommend them to anyone struggling to get hold of nice fresh veg at the moment


----------



## Lurcherlad

Can we have the link again pls?


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Can we have the link again pls?


https://www.parrishfarms.co.uk/product/fruit-veg-box/


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> https://www.parrishfarms.co.uk/product/fruit-veg-box/


Thanks - just ordered


----------



## Cully

Just had my Tesco delivery and everything was there apart from 2 minor subs. I've now stopped panicking about cat littler as I've got plenty, at last.
I've made a kind of menu plan to see how far my groceries will last, and I will manage main meals until April 22nd.
My delivery guy reckons the best time to bag a slot is probably late afternoon as that's when people tend to cancel. Or was it 6am? Sorry, can't remember what he said, my heads all over the place at mo. Oh well, try both.
I got a slot from Iceland but it was for next day delivery and I've now got a full freezer:Banghead.
Had a delivery from Zooplus but only one parcel arrived and no trace of the second, due today too. I got in touch with Yodel but they just passed the buck back to ZP. I'll check again tomorrow to see if they have tracking details.
EDIT to say, that sounds like I'm annoyed because I now have a full freezer. I meant that I can't use the delivery slot. Oh well, I expect someone else got it, so am happy for them.


----------



## Magyarmum

https://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/tesco-announces-extra-120000-home-18019388
*
Tesco announces an extra 120,000 home delivery and click & collect slots this week*


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> https://www.parrishfarms.co.uk/product/fruit-veg-box/


Thanks for this Rona, I have passed this on to a twitter friend, she is 75 and her husband had parkinsons , she cant get a delivery from main store and is getting desperate so this will be a great help.


----------



## Apollo2012

It's crazy I've been ordering from Tesco every Monday for the last 3 years as i live in a tiny village and don't drive, I was lucky that i realised this was going to happen and managed to book 4 weeks ahead when this first started. now however i'm stuck I've stayed up for 4 nights waiting to get onto the tesco/asda etc sites at midnight and every time by the time i get through everything is booked, I'm not classed as extremely vulnerable as i don't have any of the health conditions they listed and i'm not over 70, even though there is now no public transport through my village so i have no way of getting in/out of the village we live in and in 2 weeks time will have no way to get shopping, as a single parent, honestly i'm scared and extremely tempted to order as much as i can over the next 2 weeks in the hope it will hold us over for a while. everyone I've emailed ie Tesco, local council etc have either not answered me or sent me a generic email back about how they have extra help for vulnerable people registered with the government of which i don't count. All the local services are there for the elderly/disabled not for people like me or are too expensive, honestly at this point i'm feeling like me and my child have been completely forgotten about its extremely disheartening in this horrible time.


----------



## Jobeth

Have you tried using their app? If you log in before midnight it should be placing you in a queue and then slots are available. I’ve been checking for my parents and it only took 14 minutes of waiting to get one.


----------



## Nonnie

Jobeth said:


> Have you tried using their app? If you log in before midnight it should be placing you in a queue and then slots are available. I've been checking for my parents and it only took 14 minutes of waiting to get one.


Ive been doing this the last 3 days. Still havent been able to get a slot.

They are all gone within 20 mins.


----------



## Jobeth

Nonnie said:


> Ive been doing this the last 3 days. Still havent been able to get a slot.
> 
> They are all gone within 20 mins.


Sorry to hear that. Does it make a difference if you use the app? It could be to do with where you live.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Apollo2012 said:


> It's crazy I've been ordering from Tesco every Monday for the last 3 years as i live in a tiny village and don't drive, I was lucky that i realised this was going to happen and managed to book 4 weeks ahead when this first started. now however i'm stuck I've stayed up for 4 nights waiting to get onto the tesco/asda etc sites at midnight and every time by the time i get through everything is booked, I'm not classed as extremely vulnerable as i don't have any of the health conditions they listed and i'm not over 70, even though there is now no public transport through my village so i have no way of getting in/out of the village we live in and in 2 weeks time will have no way to get shopping, as a single parent, honestly i'm scared and extremely tempted to order as much as i can over the next 2 weeks in the hope it will hold us over for a while. everyone I've emailed ie Tesco, local council etc have either not answered me or sent me a generic email back about how they have extra help for vulnerable people registered with the government of which i don't count. All the local services are there for the elderly/disabled not for people like me or are too expensive, honestly at this point i'm feeling like me and my child have been completely forgotten about its extremely disheartening in this horrible time.


Please check out the Covid Mutual Aid website - it's a complete list of all the volunteer hubs set up across the country (you only need to enter your postcode to find the ones in your area..

https://covidmutualaid.org/

As a single parent with no accessible transport I feel certain that they would consider you and your child to be "vulnerable".


----------



## Siskin

Wonders will never cease. I’ve managed to sign up for a Waitrose account. No delivery slots though

I think they have stopped booking any slots at the moment as they try to identify from their records who are vulnerable, no idea how you do this as there is nowhere to say your age or what is wrong with you. They will also be checking the government info on the vulnerable so I may get contacted via that especially as the account is in my name and email. So you never know my food problems could be solved in the coming weeks with any luck. (Think positive girl)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Siskin said:


> Wonders will never cease. I've managed to sign up for a Waitrose account. No delivery slots though
> 
> I think they have stopped booking any slots at the moment as they try to identify from their records who are vulnerable, no idea how you do this as there is nowhere to say your age or what is wrong with you. *They will also be checking the government info on the vulnerable so I may get contacted via that* especially as the account is in my name and email. So you never know my food problems could be solved in the coming weeks with any luck. (Think positive girl)


the supermarkets do not have access to the government information on exactly who is vulnerable - data protection etc.


----------



## Nonnie

Bertie'sMum said:


> the supermarkets do not have access to the government information on exactly who is vulnerable - data protection etc.


They do if you sign up on the GOV.UK site. That information is being shared.


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> the supermarkets do not have access to the government information on exactly who is vulnerable - data protection etc.


Then how on earth are they going to be in a position to prioritise delivery slots for those who need them most. It was said on Breakfast this morning that they are waiting for 'the list' to enable them to open up more slots for the vulnerable.
i bet they will only be for the 'extremely vulnerable' which will leave out thousands of vulnerable people who don't quite fit the 'extremely' category.


----------



## Siskin

I’ve found how to email Waitrose and explained my problems to them and to ask whether I would be vulnerable in their eyes, of course I would have to show some proof of diagnosis etc. 
Not had a reply yet


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> I've found how to email Waitrose and explained my problems to them and to ask whether I would be vulnerable in their eyes, of course I would have to show some proof of diagnosis etc.
> Not had a reply yet


Is it that they are genuinely too busy to reply, or too afraid to?


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> Is it that they are genuinely too busy to reply, or too afraid to?


Maybe. But it was only about an hour ago that I sent it


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> Maybe. But it was only about an hour ago that I sent it


Perhaps, but I'm wondering if the same applies to all of those enquiries people have made to the different supermarkets. No-one seems to be getting very far in communicating with them.


----------



## Sacrechat

Cully said:


> Perhaps, but I'm wondering if the same applies to all of those enquiries people have made to the different supermarkets. No-one seems to be getting very far in communicating with them.


I'm certainly not getting very far with many of them and I'm now convinced the people working in customer services at Ocado cannot read.


----------



## Siskin

The radiologist I was chatting to today told me that she has been arranging deliveries of groceries to her 87 year old father who has heart failure. He lives in Scotland so she can’t pop along to help him from Gloucestershire. She had made an account with Sainsbury’s and been organising deliveries for the last few weeks. Yesterday a thing popped up when she was arranging a delivery which said ‘We do not recognise you as vulnerable’. She was puzzled by this as she wasn’t asked for her age when she signed up. I mentioned the ukgov thing that I had filled in which she knew about but it’s not applicable in Scotland she said. So she somehow found out the exec director of Sainsbury’s and has emailed him to ask how they know her age and to explain about her father.


All I’ve had back from my email to waitrose is one those sorry we’re busy may be a delay in answering you


----------



## Sacrechat

Okay guys, I have to eat my words about Ocado. I wrote a rather rude email to Ocado accusing them of being guilty of my husbands murder if I have to go out to a supermarket and not get deliveries, I mentioned his age and health and how, when they received the extremely vulnerable list, that his name would be on it, but not mine and I presume you will be looking for my name and not his. I told them that I may be the account holder but he pays for half the shopping and he eats 3/4 of the food. Lol! I may have sworn at them in temper. I think the phrase fcuk you may have come up. Yes, I know, not very nice but I was extremely angry. I’ve just had a look now and we’ve been given priority access. :Happy


----------



## Cully

Sacremist said:


> Okay guys, I have to eat my words about Ocado. I wrote a rather rude email to Ocado accusing them of being guilty of my husbands murder if I have to go out to a supermarket and not get deliveries, I mentioned his age and health and how, when they received the extremely vulnerable list, that his name would be on it, but not mine and I presume you will be looking for my name and not his. I told them that I may be the account holder but he pays for half the shopping and he eats 3/4 of the food. Lol! I may have sworn at them in temper. I think the phrase fcuk you may have come up. Yes, I know, not very nice but I was extremely angry. I've just had a look now and we've been given priority access. :Happy


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Siskin

I've been trying to register a sainsburys account and each time I try it says that due to demand they are currently no taking new registrations. Just had another try and I had a notice saying that my email was not recognised as a vulnerable person. Not sure what to think now. I'll keep trying to see if my status changes, these things do take time after all


----------



## Sacrechat

Siskin said:


> I've been trying to register a sainsburys account and each time I try it says that due to demand they are currently no taking new registrations. Just had another try and I had a notice saying that my email was not recognised as a vulnerable person. Not sure what to think now. I'll keep trying to see if my status changes, these things do take time after all


Luckily, we have two chances now of getting a slot as we have access to both Sainsbury's and Ocado. It's worth trying to get more than one, because demand for slots is still very high and even though we now have access to Sainsbury's, I'm still struggling to get a slot!


----------



## Sacrechat

Siskin said:


> I've been trying to register a sainsburys account and each time I try it says that due to demand they are currently no taking new registrations. Just had another try and I had a notice saying that my email was not recognised as a vulnerable person. Not sure what to think now. I'll keep trying to see if my status changes, these things do take time after all


I should add that I have managed to get a delivery with Morrison's, but it's not until 21st April, but it's better than nothing. I think they release their slots quite late in the evening.


----------



## urbantigers

Success. My Ocado delivery came yesterday and had most items. I got my text saying it would be delivered in the apple van blah blah and that there were several missing/subbed items. Usually they list what's missing and what's subbed but it just said go online and check your account. So that got me worried that there must be loads and of course I coudlnt' get into my account online. However, my receipt came through a bit later and there were 2 missing items - both of which I can live without - and 5 subs. 4 of the 5 subs were fine but I had to send back the 5th. I got my cat litter from Fetch too. Given that it was a large order, I'm pleased and now have enough to keep me going for a couple of weeks, although I could probably do with a few bits before Easter. 

I have also struggled to communicate with Ocado. I emailed them a while ago when it was talked about in the media that supermarkets would be prioritising delivery slots for the vulnerable (and before the govt very vulnerable list) to ask whether they would be doing this and how they would identify who was vulnerable. I made the mistake of putting the word delivery in the title and got an automated response. It did say at the end that if that didn't answer my question I would get a response, but I didnt'n so I forwarded it again without anything in the subject heading and got a bit of a non response. However, I seem to be doing ok so far with priority access due to being a smart pass customer so for now I don't feel I need to get priority due to being vulnerable.


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said: ↑
https://www.parrishfarms.co.uk/product/fruit-veg-box/


Lurcherlad said:


> Thanks - just ordered


Just had my veg box delivered. Very pleased with it. All perfect, fresh veg and fruit. (Veg soup already on the hob! )


----------



## catz4m8z

I keep wondering what effect this will have long term. Im sure lots of people who didnt bother online shopping before have now used it, will probably result in online food shopping being much more popular in the future.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> rona said: ↑
> https://www.parrishfarms.co.uk/product/fruit-veg-box/
> 
> Just had my veg box delivered. Very pleased with it. All perfect, fresh veg and fruit. (Veg soup already on the hob! )
> 
> View attachment 435400


Do they give you a time of delivery?
We haven't actually ordered one yet! Need to get on their list before they shut it


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> I keep wondering what effect this will have long term. Im sure lots of people who didnt bother online shopping before have now used it, will probably result in online food shopping being much more popular in the future.


I can see it's advantages and may well use it now and again, depends how mobile I am after the op. I have to spell things out very carefully as to exactly what I want to my husband when he goes shopping as he's likely to come back with some very odd things despite him coming with me most weeks and seeing what I get for myself.


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> rona said: ↑
> https://www.parrishfarms.co.uk/product/fruit-veg-box/
> 
> Just had my veg box delivered. Very pleased with it. All perfect, fresh veg and fruit. (Veg soup already on the hob! )
> 
> View attachment 435400


How big is the bag of potatoes please?


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> I can see it's advantages and may well use it now and again, depends how mobile I am after the op. I have to spell things out very carefully as to exactly what I want to my husband when he goes shopping as he's likely to come back with some very odd things despite him coming with me most weeks and seeing what I get for myself.


He will get used to it. OH was the same when he first started going shopping alone asking what things were, even though they were what we picked up every week, more all less. Just had a few phone calls, with odd pronunciations of words.
Same happened when my son started cooking, he would put on a list what he needed but didn't have a clue what things were.. Hence my collection of different oils between both sons! He's better now he can substitute things in recipes and knows what things are!


----------



## Cully

@catz4m8z 
Well I've used online grocery shopping for about 10 years, mostly for heavy and bulky items, but also for elderly neighbours stuff too.
I still also, until recently of course, went to shop at Tesco on my mobility scooter 2 or 3 times a week for various reasons. A) It was a reason to get out into the fresh air. B) I prefer to choose my own fresh groceries. I mean, a box of cornflakes is just that, but I like to see how lean meat is, or if the bananas are fresh enough to last the week, and if the bread is nice and soft. But also C) because I love to look at what is on the reduced shelves and see what new products are available. You won't know that if just ordering online.
So it depends on what sort of shopping experience people are looking for as to whether they prefer online shopping now. Will they trust the pickers (who I'm sure do their best) to select what they would choose themselves; select a suitable alternative; or just have to go to the shop anyway to get a satisfactory item.


----------



## Lurcherlad

SbanR said:


> How big is the bag of potatoes please?


2kg


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Do they give you a time of delivery?
> We haven't actually ordered one yet! Need to get on their list before they shut it


No they didn't but we're on isolation here so I didn't bother asking


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> 2kg


Thank you


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> @catz4m8z
> Well I've used online grocery shopping for about 10 years, mostly for heavy and bulky items, but also for elderly neighbours stuff too.
> I still also, until recently of course, went to shop at Tesco on my mobility scooter 2 or 3 times a week for various reasons. A) It was a reason to get out into the fresh air. B) I prefer to choose my own fresh groceries. I mean, a box of cornflakes is just that, but I like to see how lean meat is, or if the bananas are fresh enough to last the week, and if the bread is nice and soft. But also C) because I love to look at what is on the reduced shelves and see what new products are available. You won't know that if just ordering online.
> So it depends on what sort of shopping experience people are looking for as to whether they prefer online shopping now. Will they trust the pickers (who I'm sure do their best) to select what they would choose themselves; select a suitable alternative; or just have to go to the shop anyway to get a satisfactory item.


We're like this too. Because we only go shopping once a week myshusnpband likes to have a selection of bananas nearly ripe through to green. We both like to peruse the reduced items and see any new products. There's also things that you've forgotten you like, or went off them for a while and now fancy them again, seeing them on a shelf is a reminder. Always go with a list and generally do stick to it, but have a tendency to get sidetracked


----------



## Nonnie

Bit of good news - both myself and my mother have been placed on the priority list by Sainsburys (i dont actually shop with them, but they have created an account for me) and there are plenty of slots available for next week.

Hope Tesco are sorted soon. I think Sainsburys started working with the Government a lot earlier.


----------



## Siskin

I’ve finally managed to get a click and collect slot with Tescos on the 24th


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> I've finally managed to get a click and collect slot with Tescos on the 24th


Well done! . I bet you're relieved.

Unfortunately, OH isn't classified under the Govt. criteria, despite being on chemo (and GP advising him to treat himself as very high risk) so we won't be on the list to be contacted by supermarkets and I can't make contact online or by phone.

I booked an Asda delivery 2 weeks ago for tomorrow (hopefully it will be complete) but can't get another one for love nor money .

Waitrose are booked up until July!

A couple of friends have been helping out, supplementing our supplies but I feel it's a big ask to do a "proper" shop for me when they have their own families to shop for (and numbers of each item are, understandably, limited).

I'll just have to ask for a few bits each time they shop.

I'll continue to order the fruit & veg boxes that Rona recommended too.

Worst case, I'll have to risk it and go myself and take every precaution I can not to bring the virus home


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Well done! . I bet you're relieved.
> 
> Unfortunately, OH isn't classified under the Govt. criteria, despite being on chemo (and GP advising him to treat himself as very high risk) so we won't be on the list to be contacted by supermarkets and I can't make contact online or by phone.
> 
> I booked an Asda delivery 2 weeks ago for tomorrow (hopefully it will be complete) but can't get another one for love nor money .
> 
> Waitrose are booked up until July!
> 
> A couple of friends have been helping out, supplementing our supplies but I feel it's a big ask to do a "proper" shop for me when they have their own families to shop for (and numbers of each item are, understandably, limited).
> 
> I'll just have to ask for a few bits each time they shop.
> 
> I'll continue to order the fruit & veg boxes that Rona recommended too.
> 
> Worst case, I'll have to risk it and go myself and take every precaution I can not to bring the virus home


Do look at local shops and farms, also places online are popping up all the time. Small businesses are starting to get organized.


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> Well done! . I bet you're relieved.
> 
> Unfortunately, OH isn't classified under the Govt. criteria, despite being on chemo (and GP advising him to treat himself as very high risk) so we won't be on the list to be contacted by supermarkets and I can't make contact online or by phone.
> 
> I booked an Asda delivery 2 weeks ago for tomorrow (hopefully it will be complete) but can't get another one for love nor money .
> 
> Waitrose are booked up until July!
> 
> A couple of friends have been helping out, supplementing our supplies but I feel it's a big ask to do a "proper" shop for me when they have their own families to shop for (and numbers of each item are, understandably, limited).
> 
> I'll just have to ask for a few bits each time they shop.
> 
> I'll continue to order the fruit & veg boxes that Rona recommended too.
> 
> Worst case, I'll have to risk it and go myself and take every precaution I can not to bring the virus home


A friend shops for me. She has a basket in her trolley for my items and so far, Morrisons has accepted her explanation though at the last shop the checkout lady gave her a bit of a hard time. I've suggested she show my texted shopping list as proof.


----------



## Sacrechat

catz4m8z said:


> I keep wondering what effect this will have long term. Im sure lots of people who didnt bother online shopping before have now used it, will probably result in online food shopping being much more popular in the future.


I just hope supermarkets increase their delivery vans, staff and slots to meet the increased demand if this does happen.


----------



## Sacrechat

I’ve now put my husband’s name on all my shopping accounts: I’ve always shopped with most supermarkets, except Iceland. I’m hoping when they get the list off the government that it will give us priority access. Despite having priority access with Sainsbury’s, I still cannot get a delivery slot. I set my phone alarm to ring every 15 minutes yesterday so I could check when new slots were released and at midnight a new date was released and still there were no slots.


----------



## Bisbow

Tesco put me n the priority list and I managed to get a delivery on 24 April
I don't think we will starve before then


----------



## Nonnie

Im guessing a lot of people have now been put in the priority list now, as the 40+ slots that were available this morning are all gone.


----------



## kimthecat

Just had some really good news . ASDA have just contacted me offering me a priority pass ! Im over the moon. 



Asda is here to help you get your groceries while you stay safe at home. 

The government has let us know you need support. So we are making you a priority customer. 

If you do choose Asda, we will provide you with priority access to set up a regular weekly delivery slot. You'll be able to shop with us online and we will deliver your shopping to you “contact free”. 

You may hear from other supermarkets too and you can choose who you want to shop with - but please only choose one.


----------



## Lurcherlad

OH too! Thanks ASDA


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> OH too! Thanks ASDA


YAY! Ive booked the first order , its not until the 17th . I realised after I could have booked a regular slot but went back to look and found it a bit confusing so havent done that yet.


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> YAY! Ive booked the first order , its not until the 17th . I realised after I could have booked a regular slot but went back to look and found it a bit confusing so havent done that yet.


Well, don't delay! 

Mine is for 15th then weekly thereafter until October.

Once tomorrow's delivery arrives and I see what's in it, I can get organised going forward.

I think meal planning is in order.

Last night the boys had to eat Quorn curry as I ran out of meat for them! It was that or Tofu!


----------



## Nonnie

I got the Asda one too. Doubt i will use them as their fresh quality is dire.

C'mon Tesco and Ocado!


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, don't delay!
> 
> Mine is for 15th then weekly thereafter until October.
> 
> Once tomorrow's delivery arrives and I see what's in it, I can get organised going forward.
> 
> I think meal planning is in order.
> 
> Last night the boys had to eat Quorn curry as I ran out of meat for them! It was that or Tofu!


You got one for tomorrow ! Wow. !

ETA I cant order regular slot until I do another booking the next free boking is the 18th the day after the one Im getting. .


----------



## Lurcherlad

Nonnie said:


> I got the Asda one too. Doubt i will use them as their fresh quality is dire.
> 
> C'mon Tesco and Ocado!


I've never had any issues tbh.

I haven't managed to get anywhere near the other supermarkets' delivery services since this started, only ASDA (arrives tomorrow) and they were the first to contact me so I figure they deserve my custom 

I'm going to continue with the fresh fruit & veg box delivery from the farm in Bedfordshire too.


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> You got one for tomorrow ! Wow. !


That one was booked over 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> Just had some really good news . ASDA have just contacted me offering me a priority pass ! Im over the moon.
> 
> Asda is here to help you get your groceries while you stay safe at home.
> 
> The government has let us know you need support. So we are making you a priority customer.
> 
> If you do choose Asda, we will provide you with priority access to set up a regular weekly delivery slot. You'll be able to shop with us online and we will deliver your shopping to you "contact free".
> 
> You may hear from other supermarkets too and you can choose who you want to shop with - but please only choose one.


It was a total waste of time for me getting priority access to Sainsbury's, because I still can't get a delivery slot.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I went in a queue for Ocado the other night, only to wait and there be no slots. Then I got an email yesterday saying slots “a few days either side” of your delivery slot wouldn’t be visible. I have a delivery scheduled for Tuesday, booked weeks ago, too scared to edit it though! We are SmartPass too but haven’t had an email. 

Clearly risking myself every day I’m at work isn’t enough and I’ll have to continue making use of the NHS shopping times. I went to M&S the other morning and they were letting everyone in, I thought it was just NHS but we just didn’t have to queue (which was, of course, lovely). However that meant it was pretty busy inside the shop. The best NHS shopping experience I’ve had has been at Morrison’s and the worst has been Tesco. Mostly it’s just fruit and veg I go for, so that’s easy enough. 

My hubby has signed up to be an NHS Volunteer responder - so for those of you that need things like prescriptions collecting, it sounds like this will be great once it gets going properly. It seems you sign up via your council. 

Keep safe, everyone.


----------



## Cully

I'm thinking I may need to abandon ever getting a delivery slot and I'm wondering about using click and collect instead.
The problem is I don't have access to a car so will have to collect my order using my mobility scooter.
I've never used click and collect before so know nothing about how it works so I'm looking for some guidance here.
I know I have to choose my collection slot and fill my basket, but what happens after that? How do I let them (Tesco) know that I'm coming for my shopping. Will someone meet me at the store? How do they get around the 2m rule. Will I have close contact with them? 
Because I don't know how it works normally, I don't know what other measures they've put in place because of CV.
Has anyone used click and collect with their mobility scooter?


----------



## Siskin

When you go to book a click and collect slot you will have a choice of what time you would like to pick up, usually it’s a 2 hour slot. Put what you want in your virtual basket and go to checkout as normal.

I’m going now by my friends experience of click and collect a few days ago. They arrived at the appointed time and a man took their name and order number, my friends held up a card with their details on it. The food was brought out in plastic bags and left at the back of the car and the person went away. My friends loaded it into the car and went home. You don’t need to let them know when your are coming, just turn up within your appointed slot

The only thing I’m concerned about for you is that they use quite a large number of bags with only a few things in them. Do you have a large carrier for all the bags?

Why can’t you use the home delivery


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> I'm thinking I may need to abandon ever getting a delivery slot and I'm wondering about using click and collect instead.
> The problem is I don't have access to a car so will have to collect my order using my mobility scooter.
> I've never used click and collect before so know nothing about how it works so I'm looking for some guidance here.
> I know I have to choose my collection slot and fill my basket, but what happens after that? How do I let them (Tesco) know that I'm coming for my shopping. Will someone meet me at the store? How do they get around the 2m rule. Will I have close contact with them?
> Because I don't know how it works normally, I don't know what other measures they've put in place because of CV.
> Has anyone used click and collect with their mobility scooter?


Our local taxi firm messaged me yesterday to say they were still operational and able to assist with collections of prescriptions, groceries, takeaways, etc. with 20% discount for NHS staff.

Maybe contact your local firms? They want to maintain an income so might be offering a similar service?


----------



## Sacrechat

Lurcherlad said:


> Our local taxi firm messaged me yesterday to say they were still operational and able to assist with collections of prescriptions, groceries, takeaways, etc. with 20% discount for NHS staff.
> 
> Maybe contact your local firms? They want to maintain an income so might be offering a similar service?


I would imagine that's an expensive way to get your prescription when you either have no income or you are surviving on a pension or PIP.


----------



## Sacrechat

Siskin said:


> When you go to book a click and collect slot you will have a choice of what time you would like to pick up, usually it's a 2 hour slot. Put what you want in your virtual basket and go to checkout as normal.
> 
> I'm going now by my friends experience of click and collect a few days ago. They arrived at the appointed time and a man took their name and order number, my friends held up a card with their details on it. The food was brought out in plastic bags and left at the back of the car and the person went away. My friends loaded it into the car and went home. You don't need to let them know when your are coming, just turn up within your appointed slot
> 
> The only thing I'm concerned about for you is that they use quite a large number of bags with only a few things in them. Do you have a large carrier for all the bags?
> 
> Why can't you use the home delivery


I imagine she can't get any slots!


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> When you go to book a click and collect slot you will have a choice of what time you would like to pick up, usually it's a 2 hour slot. Put what you want in your virtual basket and go to checkout as normal.
> 
> I'm going now by my friends experience of click and collect a few days ago. They arrived at the appointed time and a man took their name and order number, my friends held up a card with their details on it. The food was brought out in plastic bags and left at the back of the car and the person went away. My friends loaded it into the car and went home. You don't need to let them know when your are coming, just turn up within your appointed slot
> 
> The only thing I'm concerned about for you is that they use quite a large number of bags with only a few things in them. Do you have a large carrier for all the bags?
> 
> Why can't you use the home delivery


I've used home delivery for about 10 years and happy to continue. Problem is I can't get any slots with the supermarkets I normally use.
Tesco is literally 5 minutes ride away so wouldn't pose a problem getting shopping home. Besides, I normally go to Tesco 2 or 3 times a week in addition to my fortnightly home delivery so I'm used to carrying a large amount. It's suprising just how much I can get on there, about 5 normal size carrier bags on running board and arms. Oh, and I have a big bag hanging off the back.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sacremist said:


> I would imagine that's an expensive way to get your prescription when you either have no income or you are surviving on a pension or PIP.


Well, yes but it's an option if someone is really in a fix.

Thought it worth mentioning in case it helps someone out who is in a position to use the service.

Maybe friends, family or neighbours could share the trip making it more affordable?


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> It was a total waste of time for me getting priority access to Sainsbury's, because I still can't get a delivery slot.


Oh for heavens sake !  have you heard from any other store? I havent heard anything from Tesco or Iceland . I missed the bit where i could have made my delivery a regular spot. Im not sure if I will be able to get further bookings either.


----------



## Cully

When you use Tesco click and collect, do you collect from in the store or is there an allotted collection point? AND, would they even bring your bags if you are on a mobility scooter??


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> When you use Tesco click and collect, do you collect from in the store or is there an allotted collection point? AND, would they even bring your bags if you are on a mobility scooter??


There should be a separate place for click and collect which you drive into, so I see no reason why you should be treated any differently when on your scooter


----------



## Sacrechat

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, yes but it's an option if someone is really in a fix.
> 
> Thought it worth mentioning in case it helps someone out who is in a position to use the service.
> 
> Maybe friends, family or neighbours could share the trip making it more affordable?


Our pharmacy offers a free delivery service, so people should enquire about that first, but like you say, if all else fails, it is an option.


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> Oh for heavens sake !  have you heard from any other store? I havent heard anything from Tesco or Iceland . I missed the bit where i could have made my delivery a regular spot. Im not sure if I will be able to get further bookings either.


I think I may have finally got through to Ocado. There are slots but only a very few and every slot so far is £6.99, so I don't know if I have full access or not, but they did ask for my husband's full name, so I'm leaving it for a few days to see if any cheaper slots show up. If not, I will have to bite the bullet and pay £6.99.


----------



## rona

https://www.organicdeliverycompany.co.uk/fruit-veg/our-organic-boxes.html?cat=358


----------



## Cully

Sacremist said:


> I think I may have finally got through to Ocado. There are slots but only a very few and every slot so far is £6.99, so I don't know if I have full access or not, but they did ask for my husband's full name, so I'm leaving it for a few days to see if any cheaper slots show up. If not, I will have to bite the bullet and pay £6.99.


Have you reserved that slot, put a few things in your basket and been through the 'checkout' ? If not and it's like some other supermarkets, you may have lost your chance.


----------



## Jobeth

Is that £6.99 a slot? I have delivery saver with Tesco’s and pay that for a month. It means I can have my groceries delivered whenever I like although there is a £40 minimum basket charge. If I only wanted deliveries mid week then it is £3.49 a month. If it works out that it doesn’t save you any money then they will refund you. At the moment they have paused the service (you get deliveries for free if you already have it) but it might be worth considering if you continue to do online shopping once this is over.


----------



## Sacrechat

Cully said:


> Have you reserved that slot, put a few things in your basket and been through the 'checkout' ? If not and it's like some other supermarkets, you may have lost your chance.


The problem is, as someone else has said, they will only allow us to place an order every 10 days. If we place my order now for £6.99 delivery, I could be stuck only able to get an expensive delivery slot for the duration. I've been monitoring it over the weekend and I've noticed slots appearing randomly only a few days ahead. I've always had deliveries on Wednesday because they are cheaper, so I'm hoping when I log in tomorrow, either Tuesday or Wednesday slots will open and hopefully cheaper at which point I will grab one.


----------



## Sacrechat

Jobeth said:


> Is that £6.99 a slot? I have delivery saver with Tesco's and pay that for a month. It means I can have my groceries delivered whenever I like although there is a £40 minimum basket charge. If I only wanted deliveries mid week then it is £3.49 a month. If it works out that it doesn't save you any money then they will refund you. At the moment they have paused the service (you get deliveries for free if you already have it) but it might be worth considering if you continue to do online shopping once this is over.


This is a new thing with Ocado. I used to have Smart Pass with them, but let it go when I discovered that all deliveries on Wednesday were free anyway. Their late evening slots were also either free or really cheap like £1.99., but now even their late evening slots are £6.99. At first, I thought this was for non priority customers only, but I can now access the site any time of day since around Thursday or Friday and I'm still seeing £6.99 slots. However, it is the weekend and weekend slots have always been much more expensive. This is why I'm waiting till tomorrow or Tuesday to see if the cheap slots are available. I'm going to keep checking to see what comes up.


----------



## Jobeth

That’s not good if they are profiteering from it. Tesco’s even refunded part of the delivery saver as they said that people hadn’t been getting the service that they should.


----------



## Sacrechat

Jobeth said:


> That's not good if they are profiteering from it. Tesco's even refunded part of the delivery saver as they said that people hadn't been getting the service that they should.


I do think they might be, especially if there are no free slots on Wednesday, that will be the proof.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just received in my inbox from the co-op

"these are difficult times but we've been blown away by the number of local heroes up and down the country who want to do their bit to help those in need.
We want to help too and that's why we're launching Co‑operate, our online community platform, that connects you to the local and national organisations who need support, and can support, during the crisis.
As situations change, Co‑operate will evolve to support you through these times.
Visit Co‑operate now →


----------



## Sacrechat

Well I got my Ocado delivery and I got everything except some burgers and my Splenda was substituted with Hermesetas, but I can live with that. The thieves are charging £6.99 even on what was free Wednesday, but we have no choice at the moment, we can’t go out and we have to eat. I can last now until our Morrison’s delivery on the 21st and I’ve managed to get a click and collect slot with Tesco the following week, so I will just have to keep trying with other supermarkets for now. I’m pleased to have managed to get hold of my Cook’s Ingredients Soffritto, which I’ve run out of and I’ve got 4 bottles of my favourite non alcoholic wine. I can only get these from Ocado and I was mourning their loss.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Email received today from Sainsburys CEO, Mike Coupe

_"I wrote to you last week to update you on how we are supporting elderly and vulnerable customers with access to groceries online. I wanted to share some progress we have made on this over the past few days.

When I wrote last, we had offered 450,000 elderly and vulnerable customers priority booking to online delivery. At the end of last week we received the government database, which includes details of all the people in England who have registered with the government to say that they are vulnerable and need help getting a food shop. Since then we have been able to match almost 150,000 additional customers against our database. We have already contacted almost 30,000 of those and so we are now contacting almost 120,000 additional customers to offer them a priority delivery slot.

We are waiting for the databases for Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland and will contact vulnerable customers in those areas as soon as we are able.

We know many elderly and vulnerable people who need to self-isolate are relying on the kindness of family, friends and local communities to shop on their behalf and we encourage this.

You wrote to tell me that product limits were a barrier to being able to shop for other people. We understand that it can be difficult to buy what you need and shop for someone else with the 3 item product limit. We have now lifted buying restrictions on thousands of products and hope that this will help more of you to shop for others. I also want to reassure you that stock levels are now much better right across the store. We are keeping limits on the most popular items for now, including pasta, UHT milk, antibacterial products and some tinned and frozen foods. But you can now feel confident in shopping in our stores at any time of day and being able to find most of what you need.

To help people shop for others easily, we will be introducing a new volunteer gift card and online voucher in the next week or two. I will share more information on this soon.

Many of you have also written to me to tell me about food banks and community groups near you that are struggling in this crisis. We know from our ongoing support of food banks that this is a particularly tough time for them right across the country. To help with this, we have donated £3 million to Fareshare, who will use that money to distribute donated food to the people who need it the most. We are also partnering with Comic Relief and the BBC on The Big Night In which aims to raise money for people impacted by COVID 19. We'll be sharing more information on this in stores and online.

Best wishes

Mike"_


----------



## Sacrechat

Bertie'sMum said:


> Email received today from Sainsburys CEO, Mike Coupe
> 
> _"I wrote to you last week to update you on how we are supporting elderly and vulnerable customers with access to groceries online. I wanted to share some progress we have made on this over the past few days.
> 
> When I wrote last, we had offered 450,000 elderly and vulnerable customers priority booking to online delivery. At the end of last week we received the government database, which includes details of all the people in England who have registered with the government to say that they are vulnerable and need help getting a food shop. Since then we have been able to match almost 150,000 additional customers against our database. We have already contacted almost 30,000 of those and so we are now contacting almost 120,000 additional customers to offer them a priority delivery slot.
> 
> We are waiting for the databases for Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland and will contact vulnerable customers in those areas as soon as we are able.
> 
> We know many elderly and vulnerable people who need to self-isolate are relying on the kindness of family, friends and local communities to shop on their behalf and we encourage this.
> 
> You wrote to tell me that product limits were a barrier to being able to shop for other people. We understand that it can be difficult to buy what you need and shop for someone else with the 3 item product limit. We have now lifted buying restrictions on thousands of products and hope that this will help more of you to shop for others. I also want to reassure you that stock levels are now much better right across the store. We are keeping limits on the most popular items for now, including pasta, UHT milk, antibacterial products and some tinned and frozen foods. But you can now feel confident in shopping in our stores at any time of day and being able to find most of what you need.
> 
> To help people shop for others easily, we will be introducing a new volunteer gift card and online voucher in the next week or two. I will share more information on this soon.
> 
> Many of you have also written to me to tell me about food banks and community groups near you that are struggling in this crisis. We know from our ongoing support of food banks that this is a particularly tough time for them right across the country. To help with this, we have donated £3 million to Fareshare, who will use that money to distribute donated food to the people who need it the most. We are also partnering with Comic Relief and the BBC on The Big Night In which aims to raise money for people impacted by COVID 19. We'll be sharing more information on this in stores and online.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Mike"_


It's a pity there are no delivery slots in my area, though, so completely pointless adding even more customers as vulnerable, because the likelihood of them being able to get a delivery here is 0.


----------



## Siskin

Same here. I’m not considered vulnerable enough so have to try and get a slot with everyone else which is proving very difficult.


----------



## Bisbow

Just had my Tesco order delivered. nice and early
The only substitute was a different washing up liquid and kitchen roll than I ordered
Not that that matters

Next delivery on 24th APRIL

I am well pleased, we will not starve


----------



## Nonnie

Has anyone had Asda home delivery? They are the only ones i can get a slot with at the moment, but ive heard that their fresh fruit and veg isnt the greatest quality, and thats mostly what i need.

Im still going to try with Sainsburys, but they havent opened the slots for the week i need just yet.


----------



## kimthecat

Nonnie said:


> Has anyone had Asda home delivery? They are the only ones i can get a slot with at the moment, but ive heard that their fresh fruit and veg isnt the greatest quality, and thats mostly what i need.
> 
> Im still going to try with Sainsburys, but they havent opened the slots for the week i need just yet.


Im due my first one on the 17th. I couldnt book a regular slot but booked on e last night for the following week.


----------



## Nonnie

kimthecat said:


> Im due my first one on the 17th. I couldnt book a regular slot but booked on e last night for the following week.


Ive got one booked for the 22nd. Ive got my final Tesco delivery next week (they STILL havent put me on the priority list, despite being the supermarket i shop with weekly) and then Asda.

I do worry about the quality of the food though. They are ok for tins and packets, but their fresh is cheap for a reason. Plus, they dont sell butternut squash! I eat that daily so have had to stock up.


----------



## kimthecat

Nonnie said:


> Ive got one booked for the 22nd. Ive got my final Tesco delivery next week (they STILL havent put me on the priority list, despite being the supermarket i shop with weekly) and then Asda.
> 
> I do worry about the quality of the food though. They are ok for tins and packets, but their fresh is cheap for a reason. Plus, they dont sell butternut squash! I eat that daily so have had to stock up.


I was registered with tesco and Iceland. I managed to get one delivery from Iceland before lockdown . never heard from them so had no choice but to take asda. Its fresh food that i need , so hoping it will be fresh!


----------



## Nonnie

kimthecat said:


> I was registered with tesco and Iceland. I managed to get one delivery from Iceland before lockdown . never heard from them so had no choice but to take asda. Its fresh food that i need , so hoping it will be fresh!


Im registered with everyone i think; Tesco, Sainsburys, Asda, Ocado and Waitrose. The others dont deliver to my area. Asda have only recently started.

Only heard from Asda and Sainsburys.

I only really want fresh too. There are loads of companies doing fruit and veg boxes in my area, but i only want certain things so wont suit me. Plus they are REALLY expensive.


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> Im registered with everyone i think; Tesco, Sainsburys, Asda, Ocado and Waitrose. The others dont deliver to my area. Asda have only recently started.
> 
> Only heard from Asda and Sainsburys.
> 
> I only really want fresh too. There are loads of companies doing fruit and veg boxes in my area, but i only want certain things so wont suit me. Plus they are REALLY expensive.


Sent email. Hope it helps


----------



## Nonnie

rona said:


> Sent email. Hope it helps


Got it.

Ive got them bookmarked for an emergency, but their pricing is so high, bordering on unaffordable. Their spinach is 8 times more expensive than what i pay at Tesco!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Nonnie said:


> Has anyone had Asda home delivery? They are the only ones i can get a slot with at the moment, but ive heard that their fresh fruit and veg isnt the greatest quality, and thats mostly what i need.
> 
> Im still going to try with Sainsburys, but they havent opened the slots for the week i need just yet.


I had an Asda delivery Sunday and was more than happy with everything.

Maybe give them a go while you can and change if you manage to acquire a slot with your preferred store, rather than miss out?

I was offered priority booking with Iceland yesterday but will stick with my Asda slot for 15th, then weekly thereafter.


----------



## Nonnie

Lurcherlad said:


> I had an Asda delivery Sunday and was more than happy with everything.
> 
> Maybe give them a go while you can and change if you manage to acquire a slot with your preferred store, rather than miss out?
> 
> I was offered priority booking with Iceland yesterday but will stick with my Asda slot for 15th, then weekly thereafter.


Oh i will shop with them if i cant get a slot with anyone else. Ive got my first delivery booked for the 22nd, and will only change if i can get Sainsburys.

Im not a snob - ill go with what i can get.


----------



## Sacrechat

I’ve had a phone call this morning, after contacting the council helpline and we are getting a food parcel delivered today or tomorrow. They’ve also given me numbers of local businesses who are delivering food, so if I struggle with getting another delivery, I now have someone to turn too and they will also help with collecting my prescriptions too.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Nonnie said:


> Oh i will shop with them if i cant get a slot with anyone else. Ive got my first delivery booked for the 22nd, and will only change if i can get Sainsburys.
> 
> *Im not a snob *- ill go with what i can get.


Why would you say that


----------



## Cleo38

Siskin said:


> Same here. I'm not considered vulnerable enough so have to try and get a slot with everyone else which is proving very difficult.


Have you spoken to your GP? Sorry, I don't know your health issues but do know others who weren't initially considered as 'vulnerable' but were able to get the decision changed.

My mum is high vulnerability (age & having lung cancer) & it took approx. 10days before she showed up on supermarket lists. It is such a relief now though as it was just another stressor having to try & book a slot.


----------



## Siskin

Cleo38 said:


> Have you spoken to your GP? Sorry, I don't know your health issues but do know others who weren't initially considered as 'vulnerable' but were able to get the decision changed.
> 
> My mum is high vulnerability (age & having lung cancer) & it took approx. 10days before she showed up on supermarket lists. It is such a relief now though as it was just another stressor having to try & book a slot.


I have cancer - a soft tissue sarcoma, in my thigh. I'm currently having radiotherapy daily and then will have an op to remove it. This will cure me, but it needs to be done before it decides to spread. It's not a type of cancer that often spreads but if it does it goes straight to the lungs. I've had a PET CT and that showed clear at that time.
I thought I might be considered vulnerable as although radiotherapy doesn't have the same effect on the immune system as chemo, it will have some effect. We've been self isolating since early March in order that we don't get the virus and my treatment stops or I take it into the hospital before symptoms show and infect the staff. 
Maybe I just need to wait a bit longer. My GP phones me up from time to time so I will see if he has been contacted by the government body that's dealing with this.


----------



## Nonnie

Siskin said:


> I have cancer - a soft tissue sarcoma, in my thigh. I'm currently having radiotherapy daily and then will have an op to remove it. This will cure me, but it needs to be done before it decides to spread. It's not a type of cancer that often spreads but if it does it goes straight to the lungs. I've had a PET CT and that showed clear at that time.
> I thought I might be considered vulnerable as although radiotherapy doesn't have the same effect on the immune system as chemo, it will have some effect. We've been self isolating since early March in order that we don't get the virus and my treatment stops or I take it into the hospital before symptoms show and infect the staff.
> Maybe I just need to wait a bit longer. My GP phones me up from time to time so I will see if he has been contacted by the government body that's dealing with this.


Out of curiosity, did you fill in online form on the government website registering as vulnerable?

I heard nothing from my GP, but registered anyway and have been given priority access with some places.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Our GP told OH last week he wasn’t on the list (but to continue to act as though he were to be safe), but Tuesday he received the notification that he was on the list, so you might hear soon - fingers crossed.


----------



## Siskin

Nonnie said:


> Out of curiosity, did you fill in online form on the government website registering as vulnerable?
> 
> I heard nothing from my GP, but registered anyway and have been given priority access with some places.


Yes, and had the email back saying they will consult with the nhs.

I've been trying Sainsbury's as they will deliver this far out (no local shop), but they say I'm not on the list they hold


----------



## Nonnie

Siskin said:


> Yes, and had the email back saying they will consult with the nhs.
> 
> I've been trying Sainsbury's as they will deliver this far out (no local shop), but they say I'm not on the list they hold


Do you have an account with them already? Its done based on email address provided.

I dont think Tesco are on the ball at all. No one seems to have been added to their priorty list, despite their claims.


----------



## Cleo38

Nonnie said:


> Do you have an account with them already? Its done based on email address provided.
> 
> I dont think Tesco are on the ball at all. No one seems to have been added to their priorty list, despite their claims.


My mum has been. It took a couple of weeks but all of sudden it appeared & we had quite a few slots available to book for her.


----------



## Nonnie

Cleo38 said:


> My mum has been. It took a couple of weeks but all of sudden it appeared & we had quite a few slots available to book for her.


Thats good to know. Might just be taking their time.

I keep my fingers crossed as they are the only place apart from Waitrose that sell the bread i eat.


----------



## Cleo38

Nonnie said:


> Thats good to know. Might just be taking their time.
> 
> I keep my fingers crossed as they are the only place apart from Waitrose that sell the bread i eat.


Yes, it's so frustrating as the amount of time I was spending trying to book her a slot was taking it's toll & there was so one to speak to as all the lines were either engaged or not taking calls. Hopefully more people are getting sorted out now


----------



## Siskin

Nonnie said:


> Do you have an account with them already? Its done based on email address provided.
> 
> I dont think Tesco are on the ball at all. No one seems to have been added to their priorty list, despite their claims.


No, I'm trying to register and it says my email address is not on the list


----------



## Nonnie

Siskin said:


> No, I'm trying to register and it says my email address is not on the list


Possibly why then. They are prioritising existing vulnerable customers.


----------



## Sacrechat

Our food parcel has just been delivered. Yay! It includes some home cooked ready meals and soup! I’m so pleased.


----------



## Cully

I can't believe this. I've just managed to book a slot with Tesco for Saturday, and before I could start shopping it disappeared. In a split second it was gone. I'm worn out with sitting at my laptop just waiting and waiting for available slots to appear. It's soul destroying. I'm even afraid to go to the bathroom in case I miss one.


----------



## Sacrechat

Cully said:


> I can't believe this. I've just managed to book a slot with Tesco for Saturday, and before I could start shopping it disappeared. In a split second it was gone. I'm worn out with sitting at my laptop just waiting and waiting for available slots to appear. It's soul destroying. I'm even afraid to go to the bathroom in case I miss one.


Yes, I know what you mean. It's a full time job trying to get supplies.


----------



## Cully

Sacremist said:


> Yes, I know what you mean. It's a full time job trying to get supplies.


:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Jobeth

Cully said:


> I can't believe this. I've just managed to book a slot with Tesco for Saturday, and before I could start shopping it disappeared. In a split second it was gone.


I'm sorry that happened. Once you book the slot it tells you how long you have before you have to check out. It's a couple of hours though. Did the box change colour and say that it was booked?


----------



## Cully

Jobeth said:


> I'm sorry that happened. Once you book the slot it tells you how long you have before you have to check out. It's a couple of hours though. Did the box change colour and say that it was booked?


No, it went from my clicking on the slot I wanted then start shopping, but it didn't say about the time until checkout. I'm very used to online shopping with Tesco so I don't understand. Yes the box changed colour. The only thing I can think of was maybe someone else clicked that slot at exactly the same time.It's a mystery. And an annoying one.


----------



## Cully

I don't know if it's of use to anyone but Tesco had available slots at 3pm today. I wasn't able to book one ( :Banghead ) but I'm wondering if the release of slots at this time is normal. Might be worth logging in at that time. Good luck.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just had an Ocado email that says I should expect to be able to get a delivery every 2 weeks - but it seems like actually booking the slot is tricky, looks like you can’t do it until 13 days have gone by since your last delivery. I don’t know. We had a delivery on Tuesday, so I guess I can try to get a slot next Sunday/Monday using our midweek smartpass. It also seemed like they were trying to encourage folk to cancel their smartpass. 

I went to the Morrison’s NHS hour this morning and was very excited to get stock cubes and passata  

Keep safe everyone.


----------



## kimthecat

I managed to find out how to book a regular slot with Asda so we have one now.


----------



## Jobeth

I'm not sure if this is any use to anyone. I contacted Morrison's to check if it was genuine. You can see the food boxes if you go to their website.


----------



## Siskin

Do you have to be a registered Morrison’s customer to have this or can anyone phone up?


----------



## Jobeth

Siskin said:


> Do you have to be a registered Morrison's customer to have this or can anyone phone up?


I don't know. I sent them a message and they replied really quickly.

I've asked them but as I was replying to a previous message I didn't get an automated response. If they reply I'll let you know.


----------



## Lurcherlad

03456116111 is the number shown for friends and family so I guess anyone can use it?


----------



## urbantigers

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just had an Ocado email that says I should expect to be able to get a delivery every 2 weeks - but it seems like actually booking the slot is tricky, looks like you can't do it until 13 days have gone by since your last delivery. I don't know. We had a delivery on Tuesday, so I guess I can try to get a slot next Sunday/Monday using our midweek smartpass. It also seemed like they were trying to encourage folk to cancel their smartpass.
> 
> I went to the Morrison's NHS hour this morning and was very excited to get stock cubes and passata
> 
> Keep safe everyone.


I got that email as well. However, this morning I was very surprised to be able to finally book a delivery for next Thuursday (16th). I had a delivery on 2nd April so assumed, going by that email, that I would not be able to view/book anything until 15th April. So I was very surprised to find a slot this morning. At 6am, on my phone and with the cats shouting for breakfast, it wasn't the easiest order to place but fortunately I have been compiling a shopping list over the past few days in case I got a delivery slot at some point. I am pleased but this also means that the email from Ocado is another load of baloney!

I agree it sounded like they wanted to people to cancel their smart pass. I suppose that would remove people from the priority list!

I think (but dont't know for certain - just what a few people have mentioned to me) that there is a 2nd lot of letters going out re a another list of vulnerable people - ie those who are eligible for a free flu jab. Don't know whether this is true and whether the supermarkets will get notification of these people.

I was forced to go to Waitrose not once but twice this week (couldn't carry everything in one trip). I'm lucky that I can, at present, get to a supermarket even though I probably shouldn't and I struggle inside the store as I usually rely on help (e.g. Getting things of the top shelf) which isn't easy at the moment with everyone keeping their distance! However, the staff at Waitrose were wonderful. They offered help around the store and then helped me put my stuff onto the checkout and then helped me to pack. I also noticed someone else who was disabled having someone go around the store with her. I really appreciated the assistance and if I need to go to an actual supermarket again I think I will go back to Watirose.


----------



## Lurcherlad

If you manage to find a slot, I advise quickly adding a few items then checkout to secure it. They take your card details and deduct a payment of 1p to confirm it. Full payment is taken on delivery.

You can then create a new basket at leisure without affecting your booked slot, but add it to the original order (usually only once and a couple of days before delivery).


----------



## urbantigers

Lurcherlad said:


> If you manage to find a slot, I advise quickly adding a few items then checkout to secure it. They take your card details and deduct a payment of 1p to confirm it. Full payment is taken on delivery.
> 
> You can then create a new basket at leisure without affecting your booked slot, but add it to the original order (usually only once and a couple of days before delivery).


Ocado are asking people to do their order in one go, although that doesn't mean you absolutely won't be able to edit it later, but it's not something I would rely on. They are bringing the cut off time earlier and earlier. You need to add enough items to meet the miminmum spend of £40 in order to go through checkout.

I am trying to think ahead a bit more than I usually do and think of recipes, household items I will need and things like herbs, spices and seasonings. The main reason for doing this is so that if I need to ask frineds or neighbours to shop for me it's easier to ask them to get a few items and then tick them off my list. But obviously makes doing an online order easier too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks so much for the heads up @urbantigers - I thought I'd look anyway (as I'd had a delivery on 7th April) and managed to get a slot for 21st April  I have ordered meat and chicken and steak and cravendale milk and Diet Coke. Lots of other things I usually have from there are obviously not on special offer now, so very very expensive, like salmon fillets, so no doubt my shopping and cooking habits will be amended. I won't bother to edit it though, I worry at this point if I try to edit, I will lose something more important from my trolley!

I updated my freezer list yesterday, so knew what I needed. Our larder is well stocked after a Morrison's trip yesterday, so I reckon we are all good for quite a while now. I will just need to get fruit and veg and milk at the end of next week. I do hope people are wasting less food now, especially as it is definitely more expensive, as there are no longer the big multi-buy offers on meat/milk etc.


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> I think (but dont't know for certain - just what a few people have mentioned to me) that there is a 2nd lot of letters going out re a another list of vulnerable people - ie those who are eligible for a free flu jab. Don't know whether this is true and whether the supermarkets will get notification of these people.


I really hope this is true!!


----------



## ebonycat

Anyone here use Asda online?
After nearly a week of trying to get a slot on Tescos, Asda & Ocado I finally managed to get a slot at Asda, normally use Tesco. 
It says I can amend my order two days before delivery, as I’d like to add a few bits that I had forgotten.
My question is, In my panic, stressed & very tired state last night (at midnight) I forgot to click No subs. 
When I amend my order on Thursday/Friday will I be able to click no subs then?
Thanks


----------



## kimthecat

ebonycat said:


> Anyone here use Asda online?
> After nearly a week of trying to get a slot on Tescos, Asda & Ocado I finally managed to get a slot at Asda, normally use Tesco.
> It says I can amend my order two days before delivery, as I'd like to add a few bits that I had forgotten.
> My question is, In my panic, stressed & very tired state last night (at midnight) I forgot to click No subs.
> When I amend my order on Thursday/Friday will I be able to click no subs then?
> Thanks


Im sorry I dont know. I wanted to amend mine to add more groceries for Friday and despite following instructions I couldn't find the amend button.


----------



## ebonycat

kimthecat said:


> Im sorry I dont know. I wanted to amend mine to add more groceries for Friday and despite following instructions I couldn't find the amend button.


On Asda website it says you can't amend your shopping until two days before your delivery, not sure if that's the same for the others as well.
I want to add to my shopping as well but I don't want any subs.
Hopefully someone will know


----------



## kimthecat

ebonycat said:


> On Asda website it says you can't amend your shopping until two days before your delivery, not sure if that's the same for the others as well.
> I want to add to my shopping as well but I don't want any subs.
> Hopefully someone will know


Oh Thanks! I read that wrong. i thought you could do it any time until two days before. I need to add a few more things.
I thought I was computer savvy but Im struggling with this.

If you add items you might be able to do this. .
*Setting substitution preferences for your order*

If you decide you don't want a substitute for a specific product, you can easily tell us when you're checking out. Here's how:

1. When you've chosen your items, select *Checkout*.

2. On the final *Confirmation* page, select *Review Trolley* to see a preview of your trolley items.

3. To select individual products that you don't want to receive substitutions for, click the checkbox next to the item. Or, if you don't want to receive substitutions for any of the products in your trolley, click the *Select All* checkbox.


----------



## ebonycat

kimthecat said:


> Oh Thanks! I read that wrong. i thought you could do it any time until two days before. I need to add a few more things.
> I thought I was computer savvy but Im struggling with this.
> 
> If you add items you might be able to do this. .
> *Setting substitution preferences for your order*
> 
> If you decide you don't want a substitute for a specific product, you can easily tell us when you're checking out. Here's how:
> 
> 1. When you've chosen your items, select *Checkout*.
> 
> 2. On the final *Confirmation* page, select *Review Trolley* to see a preview of your trolley items.
> 
> 3. To select individual products that you don't want to receive substitutions for, click the checkbox next to the item. Or, if you don't want to receive substitutions for any of the products in your trolley, click the *Select All* checkbox.


That's how I read it, it must be as I can't find the amend button.

Yep I read the sub info. I've gone through the checkout but it was gone midnight last night, I was panicking, tired & very stressed and forgot to click the No Sub button.

Hopefully someone will know if when I add to my shopping on Thursday/ Friday, do you go through the checkout again & can I click No Subs then?


----------



## Cully

I've just got a delivery slot from Tesco. It's for tomorrow, which I didn't really want but beggars can't be choosers and I don't know when I might get another one.
I does seem, from my recent experience, that Tesco slots are being released at 3pm and midnight. Just make sure you're logged in at that time and be patient for around 15 minutes. Have a list to hand so you can add to your basket immediately then checkout. You can add to your basket up until about an hour before the day of delivery.


----------



## Siskin

Well that was seriously weird. I idly had a look at the Tesco website just to see if there were any click and collect slots available to find there was a whole load for next week, so hurriedly clicked on a slot and quickly as possible shoved a whole load of shopping in and whizzed through to checkout to hold the slot. I was about to email my friend up the road to see if they could get one but thought I better check first there was still some available and they had all gone. So either I really did get lucky and got one just in time or now that I have a slot booked for next week they are blocking me from getting another. What do you think?


----------



## Siskin

Well it seems the system can recognise that I have booked a slot and wouldn’t show me the free ones again. I phoned my friend who was also after a slot if she could get one, so she had a look and there were still plenty of slots left so like me quickly grabbed one and. 

So we are both happy


----------



## Cully

Yes I'm pretty sure that you can only take one slot, as a few PFers have said something similar. Just count how many days since your last slot, then try again after the same time period. I might find there's a pattern.


----------



## Jobeth

Siskin said:


> Do you have to be a registered Morrison's customer to have this or can anyone phone up?


They sent a reply today. It said it wouldn't be necessary and they would help with the process.

You can book more than one slot with Tesco's but only one a day.


----------



## kimthecat

ebonycat said:


> That's how I read it, it must be as I can't find the amend button.
> 
> Yep I read the sub info. I've gone through the checkout but it was gone midnight last night, I was panicking, tired & very stressed and forgot to click the No Sub button.
> 
> Hopefully someone will know if when I add to my shopping on Thursday/ Friday, do you go through the checkout again & can I click No Subs then?


Ive just amended my order. Right at the end When you check out , it shows your order and there is a box above the order that says Allow Substitutions For All . Mine had a tick so I clicked on it and it unchecked it.


----------



## ebonycat

kimthecat said:


> Ive just amended my order. Right at the end When you check out , it shows your order and there is a box above the order that says Allow Substitutions For All . Mine had a tick so I clicked on it and it unchecked it.


Thank you


----------



## Nonnie

Managed to get my first Sainsburys slot via the priority access system.

They released various slots about 3 to 4 times across the day, which is better than Tescos midnight which doesnt give you much of a chance.


----------



## Siskin

Nonnie said:


> Managed to get my first Sainsburys slot via the priority access system.
> 
> They released various slots about 3 to 4 times across the day, which is better than Tescos midnight which doesnt give you much of a chance.


Agree, you join a queue and hope for the best really. 
I did find by chance that our Tescos released a whole load of click and collect slots for the coming week at sometime between three and five o'clock on Sunday afternoon. I suspect it was probably after 4pm when they closed for the day. Don't know exactly why they released those slots, maybe more staff to do the picking maybe? Anyway they were also free which was an added bonus. Now whether this is a regular thing or not I have no idea, but it might be worth checking out your branch to see if the same thing is happening. I will check out our branch again on Sunday to see if the same thing happens, but I do have a delivery due on Friday next week booked from one of my midnight trying to book forays, so it may not show slots being vacant as it will see I have one for that week.


----------



## Nonnie

Siskin said:


> Agree, you join a queue and hope for the best really.
> I did find by chance that our Tescos released a whole load of click and collect slots for the coming week at sometime between three and five o'clock on Sunday afternoon. I suspect it was probably after 4pm when they closed for the day. Don't know exactly why they released those slots, maybe more staff to do the picking maybe? Anyway they were also free which was an added bonus. Now whether this is a regular thing or not I have no idea, but it might be worth checking out your branch to see if the same thing is happening. I will check out our branch again on Sunday to see if the same thing happens, but I do have a delivery due on Friday next week booked from one of my midnight trying to book forays, so it may not show slots being vacant as it will see I have one for that week.


I never look at click and collect as its not an option for me due to being a non-driver.

Im buggered if i cant get a home delivery as bus services have been suspended where i live too.

I just check Sainsburys constantly. Its actually become quite stressful. Your day is filled with hitting refresh.


----------



## Siskin

Nonnie said:


> I never look at click and collect as its not an option for me due to being a non-driver.
> 
> Im buggered if i cant get a home delivery as bus services have been suspended where i live too.
> 
> I just check Sainsburys constantly. Its actually become quite stressful. Your day is filled with hitting refresh.


I'm so sorry, I wish I could help you, but I'm worse then useless at the moment. 
Is there any local people who are volunteering to get shopping who could help? Our local village media has a list of people who have volunteered to help others.


----------



## Sacrechat

Ocado now let you book a delivery every 7 days instead of every 10 days and you can book up to 3 weeks in advance, so I now have a delivery booked every Wednesday for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Nonnie

Siskin said:


> I'm so sorry, I wish I could help you, but I'm worse then useless at the moment.
> Is there any local people who are volunteering to get shopping who could help? Our local village media has a list of people who have volunteered to help others.


I've got a stash of 22 butternut squashes, ill be fine


----------



## urbantigers

Sacremist said:


> Ocado now let you book a delivery every 7 days instead of every 10 days and you can book up to 3 weeks in advance, so I now have a delivery booked every Wednesday for the next 3 weeks.


The last email I got from them said every 14 days? Plus I'm unable to view slots that far ahead. Not that their emails make much sense. I am supposed to have priority access.

I have a delivery coming this afternoon and have already received my receipt. One missing item and one subbed item. Not too bad although the missing item is for the cats. I am having trouble getting meat for them so will likely have to go out in pursuit of that before I can get another delivery.

A friend of mine emailed ocado's CEO and told him they were being rubbish. She got an apology which didn't help much but made her feel better. She was discharged from hospital a few weeks ago after being in since November and has no chance of going shopping yet wasn't deemed a priority according to any list.


----------



## MilleD

Not satisfied with getting a delivery slot. I got a whole van :Happy


----------



## Apollo2012

little update from me. finally managed to get a delivery slot. i found Tesco online has calmed down a bit now, 2 nights in a row i waited in the queue from 11.55pm took about 20 mins but when i finally got on most of the delivery slots were available and i booked my next delivery for the 3rd May which is still a way away but i stocked up enough frozen that we should be ok until then and if not my friend has a delivery next week and has offered to order anything i might need before then. hopefully i will continue to be able to get a slot every week as long as i stay up late one night a week to book


----------



## Sacrechat

urbantigers said:


> The last email I got from them said every 14 days? Plus I'm unable to view slots that far ahead. Not that their emails make much sense. I am supposed to have priority access.
> 
> I have a delivery coming this afternoon and have already received my receipt. One missing item and one subbed item. Not too bad although the missing item is for the cats. I am having trouble getting meat for them so will likely have to go out in pursuit of that before I can get another delivery.
> 
> A friend of mine emailed ocado's CEO and told him they were being rubbish. She got an apology which didn't help much but made her feel better. She was discharged from hospital a few weeks ago after being in since November and has no chance of going shopping yet wasn't deemed a priority according to any list.


Oh I'm so sorry about that. Maybe it's just taking a bit of time to get around to changing everyone's access status and emailing them.


----------



## Jesthar

urbantigers said:


> I got that email as well. However, this morning I was very surprised to be able to finally book a delivery for next Thuursday (16th). I had a delivery on 2nd April so assumed, going by that email, that I would not be able to view/book anything until 15th April. So I was very surprised to find a slot this morning. At 6am, on my phone and with the cats shouting for breakfast, it wasn't the easiest order to place but fortunately I have been compiling a shopping list over the past few days in case I got a delivery slot at some point. I am pleased but this also means that the email from Ocado is another load of baloney!


They probably meant that you can't select another delivery slot to book that falls within 13 days of your last delivery, not that you can't use the booking system at all until 13 days have passed since you received your delivery. The 16th is 14 days after your last slot, so therefore not within 13 days of of your last slot 

Having just tried to explain it, I can understand why people are confused, it's not the easiest thing to word...  But basically it means you can have one delivery slot a fortnight - or could at that time.


----------



## Sacrechat

urbantigers said:


> The last email I got from them said every 14 days? .


This is what I received yesterday:


----------



## Sacrechat

Come to think about it @urbantigers, another reason it's different for me might be due to living in different locations. It's possible they have more capacity to deliver more frequently where I live, but not where you live. Why that might be, I have no idea. It does seem a bit unfair if you also have priority access like my husband. The delivery charges are a bit up and down, though. For the next two Wednesdays the charges are free, but the third one is £6.99!


----------



## urbantigers

Sacremist said:


> This is what I received yesterday:
> View attachment 436813


Ah, I've not received that one yet. I think they send them out in batches so I've probably got that one to come.

The last one I received stated "delivery slots will not be visible 13 days either side of a delivery" and whenever I looked I couldn't view anything at all (not slots beyond 13 days ahead) but last Saturday it did change so that I was able to book a delivery for today.

My 2-3pm delivery turned up at 9.30am! Not a real problem as I was in but messed up my working from home a bit and I usually like to give the fridge a sort and clean before a new delivery.

Despite my delivery, there are some things you can't plan for. Like a blocked sink. I will need to go to Tesco later to try and get something to put down it. I've already tried some things but my housing association are still thinking about whether they will come out to sort it. I guess I can't blame Ocado for that, but I would if I could.


----------



## Sacrechat

urbantigers said:


> I guess I can't blame Ocado for that, but I would if I could.


Lol! I think a lot of us feel like this at the moment.


----------



## Jobeth

urbantigers said:


> Despite my delivery, there are some things you can't plan for. Like a blocked sink. I will need to go to Tesco later to try and get something to put down it. I've already tried some things but my housing association are still thinking about whether they will come out to sort it.


My sink blocked and I fixed it on my own. You need to empty as much of the water as you can into a bucket. Then place a towel and something to catch the water under the u-bend. Unscrew the join and, once the water has come out, you can then unblock it. The most difficult part was unscrewing the join but I found that my gardening gloves gave me the grip I needed. Hope that helps.


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> Despite my delivery, there are some things you can't plan for. Like a blocked sink. I will need to go to Tesco later to try and get something to put down it. I've already tried some things but my housing association are still thinking about whether they will come out to sort it. I guess I can't blame Ocado for that, but I would if I could.


I use washing soda, vinegar and boiling water , if that's any help.


----------



## Cully

I just managed to get a slot with ASDA but it's not until April 26th. Charged £6.99 but maybe it's because that's a Sunday.
Didn't really understand the conflicting bit about amending my order. In one bit it said I can only amend my order in the 2 days before delivery, up until 10pm the night before.
Then on my order email it said I can keep updating my order until 10pm Friday 25th, the day before delivery. *Friday is the 24th!!*


----------



## urbantigers

Thanks for the tips about unblocking the sink. Unfortunately anything involving unscrewing stuff or plunging is not something I can manage due to the nature of my disability. I tried bicarbonate of soda and vinegar to no effect, plus more mr muscle to no effect. I managed to get a plumber out today who has sorted it, thankfully.

I have managed to get another Ocado delivery booked for 30th April - 2 weeks after the previous one which is at least consistent with the most recent email I have received from them. There was nothing available prior to then and nothing I could view beyond then. The blurb on Ocado website talks about being able to book up to 3 deliveries and advises it's best to book them consecutively. Don't know how the heck that happens as I can't see anything beyond 30th. I'm actually pretty happy with fortnightly deliveries, I just hope I can get another one booked before the cutoff for editing the one on 30th. I need to know whether I have to order enough for 2 weeks or whether I can get another delivery earlier than that. I normally have fortnightly deliveries, but I do rely on being able to do a small top up shop in between deliveries for perishable items. I would prefer smaller weekly deliveries at the moment.

I don't resent those who are in the very vulnerable group getting priority for deliveries - they really can't (or shouldn't) be going out - but there's an irony about so many of us who have used online delivery for years, due to difficulty doing a supermarket shop, having to queue up outside the supermarket because we are unable to get a delivery slot. Fingers crossed things are getting a bit more organised now and if I can get a regular fortnightly delivery I will be happy.


----------



## rona

We nabbed a Tesco for Monday 
We can get meat, veg, bread and milk from local, but it's all those other bits like the OH's Marmite :Vomit


----------



## Happy Paws2

We have had an e-mail from Sainsbury's saying that we are on their vulnerable list, we have never shopped on line before, how easy is it and the any pitfalls we should be aware of.

We are going to try and setup an account in the morning.


----------



## Siskin

To all those who are able to do click and collect at Tesco’s 

I stayed up to midnight yesterday and joined the queue for C&C slots, but despite being sent to the slots booking only a few minutes after midnight they had all gone.

However I had an idle look at the C&C slots just now and they must have just added another row of slots for a 6-8am pick up in early May so hurriedly grabbed one. Phoned my neighbour who like us are totally isolating and she told me that her husband had checked out availability shortly before and there wasn’t any, so she quickly grabbed her iPad and checked and was able to book and early slot too. They must have literally just been put on by Tesco’s when I looked.

So the moral of this is keep checking the Tesco C&C slots, especially after closing tomorrow as they put up some slots for the coming week


----------



## Nonnie

Happy Paws2 said:


> We have had an e-mail from Sainsbury's saying that we are on their vulnerable list, we have never shopped on line before, how easy is it and the any pitfalls we should be aware of.
> 
> We are going to try and setup an account in the morning.


Much easier the Tesco, thats for sure!

They release slots sporadically, and throughout the day, so check constantly. They also dont release them more than 7 days in advance.


----------



## Sacrechat

Siskin said:


> To all those who are able to do click and collect at Tesco's
> 
> I stayed up to midnight yesterday and joined the queue for C&C slots, but despite being sent to the slots booking only a few minutes after midnight they had all gone.
> 
> However I had an idle look at the C&C slots just now and they must have just added another row of slots for a 6-8am pick up in early May so hurriedly grabbed one. Phoned my neighbour who like us are totally isolating and she told me that her husband had checked out availability shortly before and there wasn't any, so she quickly grabbed her iPad and checked and was able to book and early slot too. They must have literally just been put on by Tesco's when I looked.
> 
> So the moral of this is keep checking the Tesco C&C slots, especially after closing tomorrow as they put up some slots for the coming week


I've got a click and collect slot for 8th May with Tesco, so I'm hoping to stock up on some cheap wine.


----------



## Sacrechat

Nonnie said:


> I never look at click and collect as its not an option for me due to being a non-driver.
> 
> Im buggered if i cant get a home delivery as bus services have been suspended where i live too.
> 
> I just check Sainsburys constantly. Its actually become quite stressful. Your day is filled with hitting refresh.


I've completely given up with Sainsbury's; it doesn't matter when I go on, there's never any delivery slots.


----------



## rona

I'm sure there's more slots becoming available as care packages are delivered and so many other outlets are getting their online deliveries sorted out


----------



## Siskin

Sacremist said:


> I've got a click and collect slot for 8th May with Tesco, so I'm hoping to stick up on some cheap wine.


Sounds good to me. My slot is on the 7th which is about 15 days after my next slot, so that's about right for us, don't really need one every week. My neighbour who shops weekly will get us anything we might run out of.


----------



## Sacrechat

Siskin said:


> Sounds good to me. My slot is on the 7th which is about 15 days after my next slot, so that's about right for us, don't really need one every week. My neighbour who shops weekly will get us anything we might run out of.


I like to shop weekly, because I eat a lot of fruit and it doesn't always keep well for more than a week, but we have to accept whatever we can get at the moment, so I've bought in more tinned fruit than I would normally get, just in case we miss a week.


----------



## Nonnie

Sacremist said:


> I've completely given up with Sainsbury's; it doesn't matter when I go on, there's never any delivery slots.


I wonder if its down to area?


----------



## Sacrechat

Nonnie said:


> I wonder if its down to area?


I think it might be. I live in a highly populated urban area, so that probably makes it more difficult.


----------



## Nonnie

Sacremist said:


> I think it might be. I live in a highly populated urban area, so that probably makes it more difficult.


Higher demand.

Both myself and my mother (who i have to book for, as she simply refuses to check for slots until the evening ) havent had a problem thus far.

I even managed to get a slot, and then change it for the day i prefer.

Hope i dont go and jinx myself now.


----------



## rona

Sacremist said:


> I like to shop weekly, because I eat a lot of fruit and it doesn't always keep well for more than a week, but we have to accept whatever we can get at the moment, so I've bought in more tinned fruit than I would normally get, just in case we miss a week.


You can get fruit and veg elsewhere other than a Supermarket


----------



## Nonnie

rona said:


> You can get fruit and veg elsewhere other than a Supermarket


They arent affordable options for some though.

There are LOADS of places i could go to for home delivery of fresh fruit and veg, but they would cost about 3 - 5 times what i pay at the moment. Plus they tend to be mixed boxes - they tend to be staples of carrots, potatos and onions - none of which i eat.

For instance, i eat spinach 6 days a week. It currently costs me under £4 a week. From non supermarket sellers i would have to pay from £13 up to £17 for the same amount.

Its all very good people saying support local businesses, and buy local, but you cant if you cant afford it.


----------



## Siskin

I can’t register at Sainsbury’s so I’ve no idea what it’s like trying to get a slot. The shop is in a fairly large town along with all the other supermarkets so there may or may not be problems with slot availability.

We only have Tesco’s, waitrose and Aldis in a much smaller town but they serve a large area of the Cotswolds although Cheltenham will deliver out here. I never see available slots at waitrose, it keeps telling me there are slots but I can’t see them. So Tesco’s is the only viable alternative. I’ve tried looking in other places that Tesco does deliveries from such as Cheltenham, Gloucester and Swindon all of which are a long way off for us, but none of them seem to have slots available. After viewing the queue at 10am for the shop when my husband picked up a click and collect last week I do wonder if there are people who can’t be bothered or don’t want to queue who are grabbing slots. I noticed that there is a notice up when you are booking a slot saying if you are able to shop in store then don’t take up slots and leave them for the vulnerable who really need them.


----------



## Sacrechat

rona said:


> You can get fruit and veg elsewhere other than a Supermarket


Yes, I've seen some of your links and I've bookmarked them should I need them. I'm not sure, though, if they only provide fruits like bananas, apples, oranges and pears; I tend to like the exotic fruits like mango, papaya, pineapple etc. I do like all fruits, of course and I hope I can buy the soft summer fruits when they come into season. I've also been sent a list of local delivery services from smaller businesses. Should I need to, I will place an order.


----------



## Sacrechat

Siskin said:


> I can't register at Sainsbury's so I've no idea what it's like trying to get a slot. The shop is in a fairly large town along with all the other supermarkets so there may or may not be problems with slot availability.
> 
> We only have Tesco's, waitrose and Aldis in a much smaller town but they serve a large area of the Cotswolds although Cheltenham will deliver out here. I never see available slots at waitrose, it keeps telling me there are slots but I can't see them. So Tesco's is the only viable alternative. I've tried looking in other places that Tesco does deliveries from such as Cheltenham, Gloucester and Swindon all of which are a long way off for us, but none of them seem to have slots available. After viewing the queue at 10am for the shop when my husband picked up a click and collect last week I do wonder if there are people who can't be bothered or don't want to queue who are grabbing slots. I noticed that there is a notice up when you are booking a slot saying if you are able to shop in store then don't take up slots and leave them for the vulnerable who really need them.


People ignore the notices, though, because they are selfish and they don't care about those of us who are at high risk.


----------



## lullabydream

Sacremist said:


> People ignore the notices, though, because they are selfish and they don't care about those of us who are at high risk.


Not that it's an consolation there are still a lot shopping, still struggles to buy certain things. Some of the things are highlighted, then other times it's random stuff like stuffing seemed scarce the other week. Maybe everyone was so happy the could finally do a roast dinner, I don't know! I can't think of the other random thing I wanted but couldn't get, and vegetarian alternatives are like gold dust. Not for me, but eldest son likes them and although I do use lentils too he's been missing fake mince as I like to call it!


----------



## mrs phas

I had an email from Asda last night
and 
if you can get a priority slot
they allow you too book the same slot, guaranteed, in advance 
so you can do weekly, fortnightly or monthly shopping
HTH someone


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’ve not been able to get baked beans since the virus hit (apart from a tin of low salt & sugar ones a friend picked up). 

Still lots of things I might usually buy that are out of stock on Asda’s site.

Eight things dropped off my order just before delivery as “unavailable”.

Finally got some tinned tomatoes and passata in my Asda delivery Thursday, but I forgot to order fresh milk. Twit!

I checkout my order for the following week to secure the slot then add to a new trolley as I think of things then amend the order and checkout finally the day before. Then it’s fingers crossed 

No complaints though - we’ve had plenty to choose from.

I feel very lucky that Asda contacted us 2 weeks ago and we have a weekly slot booked until October.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> I've not been able to get baked beans since the virus hit (apart from a tin of low salt & sugar ones a friend picked up).


Odd, my friend couldn't get hold of any either, so I got some from a farm shop for him. A bit expensive, but whatever he wants I try and get. It's Cashew nuts this week


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Odd, my friend couldn't get hold of any either, so I got some from a farm shop for him. A bit expensive, but whatever he wants I try and get. It's Cashew nuts this week


We don't eat many but sometimes I just fancy them - and they're essential when I treat myself to a Full English! 

Alas, no Linda McCartney sausages at the moment though


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> We don't eat many but sometimes I just fancy them - and they're essential when I treat myself to a Full English!
> 
> Alas, no Linda McCartney sausages at the moment though


Plenty of proper sausages


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Plenty of proper sausages


:Wtf
I've ordered Asda plant based ones to try


----------



## GingerNinja

Just a note for the oldies 

Morrisons are doing ordering by phone for the over 70s from a limited shopping list. You choose what you want and pay by card when they deliver (the next day). It is only basics but means my mum can just continue to go to waitrose for the golden hour once a week.
If anyone's interested I'll get the details .


----------



## lullabydream

@Lurcherlad plenty of flipping quorn sausages, or veggie burgers, which I can make myself just veg and beans in my opinion. I did get the last bag of Linda McCartney pulled chicken which my son likes, which is OK for curries. But yep hard to get sausages, mince and meat alternative. Did get nut cutlets but he's not a fan.

So relieved to get passatta myself too!


----------



## Sacrechat

lullabydream said:


> Not that it's an consolation there are still a lot shopping, still struggles to buy certain things. Some of the things are highlighted, then other times it's random stuff like stuffing seemed scarce the other week. Maybe everyone was so happy the could finally do a roast dinner, I don't know! I can't think of the other random thing I wanted but couldn't get, and vegetarian alternatives are like gold dust. Not for me, but eldest son likes them and although I do use lentils too he's been missing fake mince as I like to call it!


I managed to get a Waitrose slot for this week. I booked it some time ago, but it now shows as fully booked through till July, so probably my last for the foreseeable future. When they delivered, like other supermarkets they rang the bell then left the bags on the doorstep and he went back to his van. We brought the bags inside and when emptying them, I discovered 8 boxes of Quorn fish fillets in plastic wrap. I couldn't remember ordering one let alone 8!. I checked my receipt and sure enough, they weren't mine. I couldn't get through on the phone, so emailed them. They can't take them back and I haven't been charged; I was just told to keep them. Trouble is, I didn't have any room for them in the freezer, so I had to pull out enough food from the freezer for a few days to make room for some and now we are still eating up what wouldn't fit so as not to waste them.


----------



## Sacrechat

Lurcherlad said:


> I've not been able to get baked beans since the virus hit (apart from a tin of low salt & sugar ones a friend picked up).
> 
> Still lots of things I might usually buy that are out of stock on Asda's site.
> 
> Eight things dropped off my order just before delivery as "unavailable".
> 
> Finally got some tinned tomatoes and passata in my Asda delivery Thursday, but I forgot to order fresh milk. Twit!
> 
> I checkout my order for the following week to secure the slot then add to a new trolley as I think of things then amend the order and checkout finally the day before. Then it's fingers crossed
> 
> No complaints though - we've had plenty to choose from.
> 
> I feel very lucky that Asda contacted us 2 weeks ago and we have a weekly slot booked until October.


I've had no problems getting baked beans, but baked beans and sausage are proving to be difficult.


----------



## Sacrechat

lullabydream said:


> @Lurcherlad plenty of flipping quorn sausages, or veggie burgers, which I can make myself just veg and beans in my opinion. I did get the last bag of Linda McCartney pulled chicken which my son likes, which is OK for curries. But yep hard to get sausages, mince and meat alternative. Did get nut cutlets but he's not a fan.
> 
> So relieved to get passatta myself too!


I have plenty of passata, but I had quite a few jars and packets in already before this madness began.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sacremist said:


> I have plenty of passata, but I had quite a few jars and packets in already before this madness began.


I do normally but had run low - typical!


----------



## Sacrechat

Lurcherlad said:


> I do normally but had run low - typical!


I was the same with my soffrito from Ocado; I usually keep a stash of them, but had run out when Ocado closed down their app and I couldn't get a delivery. I use it as a base to all my soups, casseroles, shepherds, cottage and chicken pies, bolognese. I was so miffed. I have six now sitting in the fridge.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We've finally managed to open an account and place a order with Sanisbury's our first deliver should be here between 5 and 6pm on Wednesday so we don't have to wait as long as I thought.

It took sometime to navigate my way round the web-site but really it wasn't as hard as I thought is was going to be.


----------



## Sacrechat

Happy Paws2 said:


> We've finally managed to open an account and place a order with Sanisbury's our first deliver should be here between 5 and 6pm on Wednesday so we don't have to wait as long as I thought.
> 
> It took sometime to navigate my way round the web-site but really it wasn't as hard as I thought is was going to be.


Maybe this new shopping experience might become a habit then!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sacremist said:


> Maybe this new shopping experience might become a habit then!


could be


----------



## Happy Paws2

If after two weeks shopping from Sainsbury's on-line works out well, we will cancel the food parcels from the government and that food can go to where it's really needed.


----------



## Sacrechat

Happy Paws2 said:


> If after two weeks shopping from Sainsbury's on-line works out well, we will cancel the food parcels from the government and that food can go to where it's really needed.


I'm not completely cancelling ours, because I still cannot guarantee a regular slot, so when they phone on a Wednesday, I say if I need one or not. I had a Waitrose delivery this week so cancelled it. If it increasingly looks like I can get a regular delivery, then I will also cancel completely.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Not grocery shopping.... OH ordered a pair of the compression knee highs I have to wear yesterday afternoon from Amazon and they have just arrived so that took about 21 hours, not bad.


----------



## ForestWomble

Neither my parents nor I can get delivery slots with any shop, even in normal times I can't just go down to the shops when needed, I go with my parents or they add what I need to their online shop, so I am really struggling (I know, and appreciate that they have to draw the line somewhere with who is and isn't considered vulnrable and I'm glad I don't have any of the conditions that are classed as such, but we are very surprised that I can't get help) so I'm wasting hours just trying to get what I need from lots of different places which isn't great as I want to limit how many deliveries I need, plus a lot of shops are taking the mickey and things are costing way more than normal. 
Right now I'm really struggling to get handwash and shower gel, I have very sensitive skin and am allergic to a lot of things so can't just get whatever, keeping fingers crossed I'll be able to get some soon.


----------



## rona

ForestWomble said:


> Right now I'm really struggling to get handwash and shower gel, I have very sensitive skin and am allergic to a lot of things so can't just get whatever, keeping fingers crossed I'll be able to get some soon.


Have you tried Boots?


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> Have you tried Boots?


Yes, the first place I tried, to start with the handwash I get was 'stock coming soon' and that it's normally back in stock in 2 weeks, so been checking everyday and now it's not even on the site unfortuantly. The shower gel is still set at 'stock coming soon', so just hoping I can get some, will keep checking daily. 
The great thing abouts Boots is they are keeping their prices at normal levels, so Thank you Boots for that!

I've found my handwash but am trying to find it somewhere else as it's going to cost me nearly £30 for two bottles if I have to get it from where I have found it  (In comparison Boots sell the same handwash, same size for £1.00)


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> Have you tried Boots?


Or Holland and Barrett as I believe they deliver too?


----------



## lullabydream

What hand-wash do you need and shower gel? I can keep looking for you. I don't mind.
Am sure if I find it, I don't mind buying it and sending it on. 
It wouldn't be putting me out.. I can go via the post office walking the dogs.


----------



## Jobeth

Marks and Spencer's has started doing food boxes https://www.marksandspencer.com/l/gifts/food-boxes?scroll=1


----------



## lullabydream

Jobeth said:


> Marks and Spencer's has started doing food boxes https://www.marksandspencer.com/l/gifts/food-boxes?scroll=1


Aldi have too am sure it said it was available for those self isolating and vulnerable but didn't get to read properly


----------



## Bisbow

I w as amending my Tesco order coming on Friday and thought I would try to book another delivery

I was delighted to be able to book a slot on 14th May, wonders will never cease


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> Neither my parents nor I can get delivery slots with any shop, even in normal times I can't just go down to the shops when needed, I go with my parents or they add what I need to their online shop, so I am really struggling (I know, and appreciate that they have to draw the line somewhere with who is and isn't considered vulnrable and I'm glad I don't have any of the conditions that are classed as such, but we are very surprised that I can't get help) so I'm wasting hours just trying to get what I need from lots of different places which isn't great as I want to limit how many deliveries I need, plus a lot of shops are taking the mickey and things are costing way more than normal.
> Right now I'm really struggling to get handwash and shower gel, I have very sensitive skin and am allergic to a lot of things so can't just get whatever, keeping fingers crossed I'll be able to get some soon.


Are there no community aid hubs in your area who could help?


----------



## Silverdoof

Bisbow said:


> I w as amending my Tesco order coming on Friday and thought I would try to book another delivery
> 
> I was delighted to be able to book a slot on 14th May, wonders will never cease


You are lucky - where i am Tesco/Asda have absolutely nothing and i have got from tesco for years. Getting from my local Spar past week, even got packet of toilet rolls from Spar - Spar delivering


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Are there no community aid hubs in your area who could help?


Not that I'm aware of, but I will check again.


----------



## mrs phas

got my tesco delivery today
no exchanges
nothing m issing
only complaint was one of my 1/2doz eggs had three cracked eggs in it
so will be phoning tomorrow
i know its not the end of the world, but i needed a full dozen for my cakes

next delivery 8th may, woke up at 3.30 m for a wee break last week, and sad person that i am, thought id just have a look see if any slots had been opened, to my shock there it was!
good job i mostly have the same foods every fortnight
Hunting around in the dark for my purse wasnt fun though ( dont ask it was 3,30am, even i dont know why i didnt put the light on)


----------



## ForestWomble

lullabydream said:


> What hand-wash do you need and shower gel? I can keep looking for you. I don't mind.
> Am sure if I find it, I don't mind buying it and sending it on.
> It wouldn't be putting me out.. I can go via the post office walking the dogs.


Thank you very much for the offer.

A friend has already offered though


----------



## lullabydream

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you very much for the offer.
> 
> A friend has already offered though


If you still struggle let us all know here, am sure there is more than just me that can and will help.

I have Tesco, Wilko, Superdrug, Boots all accessible as in 5 minute walk from my house all still open oh and Savers which is a weird one that often has branded goods dead cheap.


----------



## Silverdoof

ForestWomble said:


> Not that I'm aware of, but I will check again.


Contact your local Council they will be able to advise you what is available locally


----------



## ForestWomble

Silverdoof said:


> Contact your local Council they will be able to advise you what is available locally


I will do thank you.


----------



## mrs phas

@ForestWomble 
i have a tesco delivery coming on the 8th of may,
if theres anything youre desperate for, let me know 
and
ill add them and post on to you


----------



## ForestWomble

mrs phas said:


> @ForestWomble
> i have a tesco delivery coming on the 8th of may,
> if theres anything youre desperate for, let me know
> and
> ill add them and post on to you


Thank you very much, that is most kind.
I'm not desperate for anything yet, but if I need to when is the latest you need to know by?


----------



## mrs phas

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you very much, that is most kind.
> I'm not desperate for anything yet, but if I need to when is the latest you need to know by?


By the 6th would be 100% doable, although I think they go to 24hrs beforehand, so the 7th, is emergency last orders


----------



## Happy Paws2

We had our first delivery from Sainsbury's a couple of changes but nothing we can't use. Pleased so far, so placing another order on Sunday.


----------



## ForestWomble

My parents have just managed to get an online delivery slot so have included everything I need in that.
For as long as it arrives I'll be fine for a while 

*does happy dance*


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> My parents have just managed to get an online delivery slot so have included everything I need in that.
> For as long as it arrives I'll be fine for a while
> 
> *does happy dance*


That's one thing off your mind thank goodness.


----------



## mrs phas

ForestWomble said:


> My parents have just managed to get an online delivery slot so have included everything I need in that.
> For as long as it arrives I'll be fine for a while
> 
> *does happy dance*


a huge weight off your mind
remember that the offer still stands though


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> That's one thing off your mind thank goodness.


Yes, it is.



mrs phas said:


> a huge weight off your mind
> remember that the offer still stands though


I will remember, thank you.


----------



## Silverdoof

Thats great news


----------



## Happy Paws2

I said yesterday we had our first delivery from Sanisbury's well this morning we had another food parcel from the government, so when we put our next order with Sanisbury's and it's expected we are going to cancel these parcels and let someone else have them, it's not as if we can't afford to buy our own food, not at we have a lot of money but there are lot of working families who are really having a bad time.


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> I said yesterday we had our first delivery from Sanisbury's well this morning we had another food parcel from the government, so when we put our next order with Sanisbury's and it's expected we are going to cancel these parcels and let someone else have them, it's not as if we can't afford to buy our own food, not at we have a lot of money but there are lot of working families who are really having a bad time.


I don't think working families will get the food parcels, they seem to only be for the very vulnerable.


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> I don't think working families will get the food parcels, they seem to only be for the very vulnerable.


Sorry, I meant some of the poor families *might* get some kind of help.


----------



## mrs phas

rona said:


> I don't think working families will get the food parcels, they seem to only be for the very vulnerable.


Some working (furloughed) families may get them, if they have a very vunerable person living with them
It's the person's, or person living in the house, vunerability that counts, as far as I've been able to find out, not their income


----------



## kimthecat

Ive not received a food parcel and I wouldnt want one . I would hope it would go to people who cant afford food.


----------



## mrs phas

kimthecat said:


> Ive not received a food parcel and I wouldnt want one . I would hope it would go to people who cant afford food.


It's not just about affording food though.
I could afford the food,
but
couldn't get a delivery for love nor money, and, had no one to shop for me
So
the two boxes we did receive, we were very grateful for
Now more delivery slots are available for the extremely vunerable, I too have come off the box list


----------



## Happy Paws2

If you have registered as vulnerable and get a letter from the government you should also get a e-mail from your local supermarket so you can register with them.


----------



## lullabydream

Those families who are described 'vulnerable' financially whose children are on free school dinners are receiving £15 per child per week for food..

Although those whose wages have been reduced due to furloughed I have no idea, if they can go and claim for free school meals or would even 'think' to when children aren't going to school.. Or other benefits especially if it's the first time claiming benefits. We had a similar discussion.

There will be some children classed as vulnerable with health problems but it's charities helping the vulnerable families who need food as always


----------



## Bisbow

A near neighbour has not been classed as vulnerable and in my opinion should have been so we are sharing our food parcel with them until they get one sorted out sorted out then we may cancel ours


----------



## Sacrechat

I have discovered that if you go onto ASDA, they release slots around 1.30 am.


----------



## Lurcherlad

We have a delivery today from Iceland as a trial.

I’ve just received an email from Waitrose too giving us Priority status. 

However, it will take up to 10 days to be verified and then it’s still pot luck on slots.

I will stick with just using Asda as their service has been excellent and having the guaranteed weekly slot is difficult to beat tbh.


----------



## Bisbow

I had a delivery from Tesco yesterday, all OK .except

I asked for two bags of plain flour and two bags of self raising flour
I got

4 bags of bread flour ???

My friend makes all her own bread so she will make use of it but it means I can't make OH's favourite cakes
There could be a divorce in the future
Where is all the flour


----------



## Sacrechat

Bisbow said:


> I had a delivery from Tesco yesterday, all OK .except
> 
> I asked for two bags of plain flour and two bags of self raising flour
> I got
> 
> 4 bags of bread flour ???
> 
> My friend makes all her own bread so she will make use of it but it means I can't make OH's favourite cakes
> There could be a divorce in the future
> Where is all the flour


I cannot buy flour either.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sacremist said:


> I cannot buy flour either.


I just tried to order some SR flour and couldn't get any either.


----------



## Siskin

My friend has a theory that all the SR flour is being bought up by mums who are doing home baking with their kids


----------



## Happy Paws2

I just put my second order in at Sainsbury's it's coming between 5 and 6 on Monday


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’m actually missing being able to mooch about the supermarket, have a coffee or lunch .....

Think I need to look at my life when all this is over!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm actually missing being able to mooch about the supermarket, have a coffee or lunch .....
> 
> Think I need to look at my life when all this is over!


Im the same I used to love a mooch.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm actually missing being able to mooch about the supermarket,


and me, I love to have look round, that's when you get the things you forgot to put on your shopping list.


----------



## Bisbow

I have just used p the last of the sr flour making two cakes
When they are gone it will be shop bought cakes unless I can buy some from somewhere

Also only got enough plain flour for OH to make one of his yorkies for the Sunday roast


----------



## lullabydream

There are plenty of people mooching in supermarkets, forgetting some people want to get essentials and go, people stopping and talking in aisles, don't get me started on those ones that are chatting on the phones like swerving trolley left right and centre... 
Yes am turning into a right grump shopping as I believe that is now the area where most will pick up Covid-19


----------



## catz4m8z

I really miss online food shopping. Im not someone who enjoys wandering around supermarkets...cant wait til I can order again (and avoid talking to people!!LOL).


----------



## Cully

I think the main thing I miss about going to the supermarket is spotting new products. Also looking on the reduced shelves. I often begin using a product after I've bought it on the reduced shelf, whereas I probably wouldn't have bothered if it was full price.
I certainly don't miss the pushing and shoving, uncontrolled kids, and inconsiderate shoppers ramming their trolley into my scooter.


----------



## Sacrechat

Cully said:


> I think the main thing I miss about going to the supermarket is spotting new products. Also looking on the reduced shelves. I often begin using a product after I've bought it on the reduced shelf, whereas I probably wouldn't have bothered if it was full price.
> I certainly don't miss the pushing and shoving, uncontrolled kids, and inconsiderate shoppers ramming their trolley into my scooter.


Have you noticed how when you are on a scooter people just walk straight towards you as if you can just get out of their way and then on the last second as they realise you aren't moving out of their way, they suddenly jump to one side? I don't know whether to laugh or scream at them sometimes. It happens to me a lot.


----------



## Cully

I panic at the best of times if I get hemmed in by people who get in front and behind me so I can't move. And as for getting rammed, I often mutter something about hoping they drive their car better.


----------



## lullabydream

Sacremist said:


> Have you noticed how when you are on a scooter people just walk straight towards you as if you can just get out of their way and then on the last second as they realise you aren't moving out of their way, they suddenly jump to one side? I don't know whether to laugh or scream at them sometimes. It happens to me a lot.


Am a rarity.. What am struggle with more and more is seeing people struggle shopping wise, I used to casually help others without thinking. I didn't realise I did it until I worked in a residential home, and asked one of the residents to get something off the top shelf for some elderly lady when she tried and failed and the rest of the day all I heard from the resident was 'I was kind today I helped someone shopping'. The resident was over 6 ft so no problem for him.

When social distancing in shops and I now see people struggling and offer to help, if they drop things, struggle putting things in say a bag when using the pay as you shop, they tend to more offer a big thank you but say don't worry about it, I'll get there eventually, or say I wish you could but it will probably get us both into trouble. It's a shame really as some people are struggling, but obviously not too vulnerable to be at risk. I don't think it helps with the confusion of what we are supposed to be doing in most shops, lines all over the floor but no one really knows how to use them including the staff.


----------



## Happy Paws2




----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> I certainly don't miss the pushing and shoving, uncontrolled kids, and inconsiderate shoppers ramming their trolley into my scooter.





Sacremist said:


> Have you noticed how when you are on a scooter people just walk straight towards you as if you can just get out of their way and then on the last second as they realise you aren't moving out of their way, they suddenly jump to one side? I don't know whether to laugh or scream at them sometimes. It happens to me a lot.


I can say that since I've had my scooter people have been very kind, when I'm in Sainsbury's I have complete strangers asking if I need any help, others saying if you need anything let me know, others asking if I need help when I get to the tills with unpacking and repacking my bags and the staff almost over helpful. I've really seen the best in people.


----------



## Sacrechat

Happy Paws2 said:


> I can say that since I've had my scooter people have been very kind, when I'm in Sainsbury's I have complete strangers asking if I need any help, others saying if you need anything let me know, others asking if I need help when I get to the tills with unpacking and repacking my bags and the staff almost over helpful. I've really seen the best in people.


I wish people around here were like this. Most of them look at the scooter as if it shouldn't be there.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sacremist said:


> I wish people around here were like this. Most of them look at the scooter as if it shouldn't be there.


That's just awful.


----------



## Cully

Sacremist said:


> I wish people around here were like this. Most of them look at the scooter as if it shouldn't be there.


I've had the same. Kids running into my stationary scooter while their parents tut at me for being in the way. They say you shouldn't chastise other folks kids but I often have to remind them it's not a playground. I think the look on my face prevents mums from challenging me.


----------



## catz4m8z

Im actually bulk ordering some stuff from Amazon....just the kind of random household stuff that you can usually only get in supermarkets. That way I can stick to just using local shops or grocers, the queues for the supermarkets seem ridiculous and germ filled!LOL:Shy


----------



## Cully

It's so annoying the way lots of things have increased in price since the lockdown.
I buy Canac litter tray deodoriser which I like because it's herbal and Misty doesn't object to it. It was £2.39 from the Range and lasted ages. Now the only place I can get it online is Amazon and it's £7.68 for the same size!!!
Also I've been using Cyclax moisturiser as my hands are really suffering with all this extra washing. It's only £1 for a 300ml tub locally. It's just cost me £2.80 from Amazon.
My grocery shopping has shot up in price too what with having to choose more expensive alternatives, and a lot of special offers being withdrawn. 
I'm grateful for all the supermarkets are doing to enable us to put food on our tables, but I really do think they're milking it. I appreciate all the employees who are doing a great job in difficult times, but I do think the head honchos need to remember where the pennies (and profits) come from.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cully said:


> My grocery shopping has shot up in price too what with having to choose more expensive alternatives.


Mine has probably gone down.... Im pretty much living on potatoes with just a few extras thrown in. I love potatoes though so quite happy with that!LOL


----------



## rona

We've just managed to sign up to a doorstep milk delivery. 

Can get bread too, those are the main issues we were having taken care of


----------



## Cully

Had my ASDA delivery. No cucumber so they sent............Iceberg lettuce. Yummy. Should go nicely with my bag of salad leaves.


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> We've just managed to sign up to a doorstep milk delivery.
> 
> Can get bread too, those are the main issues we were having taken care of


I wish we still had milkmen and women. The local dairies closed down and sold the land for housing.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> I wish we still had milkmen and women. The local dairies closed down and sold the land for housing.


When we first came to the village there was a small farm next door with Jersey cows. Paddy milked them twice a day and produced his own milk and cream which he delivered around the village. The bottle of milk that was left on our doorstep each day was made from the previous day's milk. Eventually he had to give up as he just couldn't make ends meet and he sold the house he lived in. Everything to do with the milk production is still there gathering dust.

We then had milk delivered from a bigger farm on the outskirts of the village, but eventually they stopped deliveries so we ended up with supermarket milk. Big shame.


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> When we first came to the village there was a small farm next door with Jersey cows. Paddy milked them twice a day and produced his own milk and cream which he delivered around the village. The bottle of milk that was left on our doorstep each day was made from the previous day's milk. Eventually he had to give up as he just couldn't make ends meet and he sold the house he lived in. Everything to do with the milk production is still there gathering dust.
> 
> We then had milk delivered from a bigger farm on the outskirts of the village, but eventually they stopped deliveries so we ended up with supermarket milk. Big shame.


When I first moved in with my OH, living practically across the road from his mum and dad. We got free milk from the farm he used to work at. The rest went to supermarkets. They only took x amount so there was always some left over.

In the media recently there has been all this stuff with lockdown saying farmers are having to throw away x amount of milk away daily.. I don't know if firstly they are jumping on what's always been done, or if sometimes the milk isn't up to the right nutrients etc and can't be used so false reporting. Never read the articles just the headlines but knowing what I know it did make me wonder.

On a side note it my friend Clive was a milk man for years till the Co op stopped doing it round here. He treated himself to a personalised number plate whilst working as a milkman as one. He chose his initials.. It wasnt till he popped to his friends house and his friend said, I didn't realise you loved your job so much.. Clive didn't know what he was talking about. He said look. CTM, stands for Clive the Milkman!


----------



## Lurcherlad

I think the milk usually used by all the coffee bars, cafes and restaurants is going to waste.

One farmer had decided to sell direct to the public and he was getting a much better price for it by cutting out the middle man (who historically, along with the supermarkets I believe, have been screwing the farmers for years).

Times are a changing.


----------



## rona

It's also due to marketing restrictions, which I now believe have been lifted somewhat, as well as restrictions being eased about spreading milk onto your land https://ahdb.org.uk/coronavirus-faqs-for-livestock-farmers

We contacted a fairly local dairy farm about supplying us, sadly, they are delivering in the opposite direction. However, they did say that they are now looking into forming a cooperative with other farmers to supply a bigger area, including ours. 
OH has already put his name down to become one of their delivery drivers if they do expand


----------



## urbantigers

I have an Ocado delivery due tomorrow so did my final edit last night. Lots of things out of stock. Can't seem to get broccoli for love nor money. Fresh meat and fish in short supply too. Will see what turns up tomorrow. Quite frustrating as I'd tried to be organised and do some meal plans but some ingredients out of stock and couldn't remember what went with what. I'll probably end up with half the ingredients for one recipe, half for another...

It's been very frustrating trying to get Ocado slots and causes quite a bit of anxiety not knowing when your next delivery will be. Hard to know how much stuff to order when I don't know how long it will have to last me. I don't have much storage space anyway and don't have unlimited funds either. So I will have to go out next week no doubt to get some perishable stuff and try to get the missing ingredients I'm after.

I sent a ranty email to CEO of Ocado the other day. I think their communication has been terrible and I don't think anyone knows what they are doing. There doesn't seem to be any sort of plan and different customers seem to be getting told different things. I cannot view anything beyond 3 days (not that any slots are available) so no idea when I will be able to book my next delivery. It does look as though I am limited to one slot per fortnight, which would be OK if I knew this and could book further ahead. When it gets to 7-10 days post delivery, I am going to have to try to make alternative arrangements and not just wait and trust that an Ocado slot will pop up in the next day or so. My friend on the other hand managed to book 2 deliveries 7 days apart. She is on the same priority list as I am (not the gov shielded list). Of course they are still taking payment and still telling me in big, bold font at the top of the login page that I am enjoying unlimited deliveries with my smart pass membership. The message that was on their home page a little while ago about booking consecutive deliveries and, the aim of allowing people one delivery per week, has gone so I assume that is no longer their aim. I've not had any emails from them for weeks.

I feel as the pursuit of an online delivery slot has taken over my life.


----------



## Nonnie

Cant fault Sainsburys at all. No problem getting a slot (i can pretty much pick and choose when i want one - i have figured out when they release them now) and no problem with what i order. Everything has been available every week so far.

Did manage to get a Tesco slot for this morning (just by sheer luck i think as they are otherwise booked solid for a month) and again, everything in stock apart from food bags. Apart from that Tesco have been dire - STILL not on their priority list, despite being a regular online customer for years.

Thankfully not had to use Asda as their range is poor and EVERYTHING is out of stock - even basic stuff like milk!

Might change to Sainsburys on a permanent basis - they seem to have handled the situation the best (not perfect, but there is only so much they can do i suppose).


----------



## Happy Paws2

I'm with Sainsbury's does anyone know if you can change or add something after I've put my order in them, if so what do I do?

Sorry if this sounds silly, but we are new to on-line shopping.


----------



## MilleD

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm with Sainsbury's does anyone know if you can change or add something after I've put my order in them, if so what do I do?
> 
> Sorry if this sounds silly, but we are new to on-line shopping.


Can you click edit or change your order somewhere?

Or like with Asda, you shop for new things but click 'combine' or 'add to order' at the end when you checkout. I haven't used Sainbury's recently.

@urbantigers I'm surprised Ocado have stock issues still, my OH went into Sainbury's yesterday and said they were really well stocked. Would have thought as Ocado are online only they'd be faring even better....


----------



## Happy Paws2

MilleD said:


> Can you click edit or change your order somewhere?
> 
> Or like with Asda, you shop for new things but click 'combine' or 'add to order' at the end when you checkout. I haven't used Sainbury's recently.
> 
> [.


Thank you, next time we order I get OH to have a look, I just do the ordering he does the paying.


----------



## Siskin

I had an odd thing happen yesterday with Sainsbury’s. I had an email from them to say that I was now on their list to have priority slots due to vulnerability. They must only do this via my name as the email address they used was an old one which we have cancelled and it’s about to be turned off. I thought this is great as I can now get onto Sainsbury’s and alter the email to my current one and all will be rosy. Unfortunately not so. I tried to log in with the old email and the password which I managed to drag up from somewhere and was told that the password was old and had been cancelled so I would need to put in a new one which I duly did once I had the email from them giving the link to do so. This came, changed password and tried to log in only to find a notice saying that my account had been put on hold for security reasons. Clicked on the new password button to get another email and tried again only for the same thing to happen. No idea what to do next.

I tried to register with my new email address as I’ve been trying to do for several weeks, but still got the same answer that I’m not on the list. Which is why I think they are only checking names rather then email addresses.

However at least something appears to be happening. Maybe the other supermarkets I have accounts with will spring into life soon.........or maybe not


----------



## Nonnie

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm with Sainsbury's does anyone know if you can change or add something after I've put my order in them, if so what do I do?
> 
> Sorry if this sounds silly, but we are new to on-line shopping.


Are you doing it on a Pc/laptop or phone/tablet?

Its quite easy - log into your account, find your order (you may have to go to 'my account' - top right - although sometimes its on the home page) and just hit amend order, then change order. Add or take off what ever you want to, then just go through the confirm payment stages. You wont have to re-enter your card details as its an existing order.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Nonnie said:


> Are you doing it on a Pc/laptop or phone/tablet?
> 
> Its quite easy - log into your account, find your order (you may have to go to 'my account' - top right - although sometimes its on the home page) and just hit amend order, then change order. Add or take off what ever you want to, then just go through the confirm payment stages. You wont have to re-enter your card details as its an existing order.[/QUOTE
> 
> *Thanks we'll try that.
> OH uses a desk top computer*.


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> I feel as the pursuit of an online delivery slot has taken over my life.


Ditto, it's my new career.


----------



## rona

lullabydream said:


> In the media recently there has been all this stuff with lockdown saying farmers are having to throw away x amount of milk away daily.. I don't know if firstly they are jumping on what's always been done, or if sometimes the milk isn't up to the right nutrients etc and can't be used so false reporting. Never read the articles just the headlines but knowing what I know it did make me wonder.
> 
> !


Podcast explaining it a bit
https://audioboom.com/posts/7569431-covid-19-special-the-impact-of-coronavirus-on-the-dairy-industry


----------



## urbantigers

I hate Ocado. They need to get their act together and at least tell customers how it works.

So today my delivery is due. All of a sudden I can view future delivery slots (this happened last time too). I can see available slots for 12th May onwards so have booked one for 15th, I can also see slots for 7th May and thereabouts. So I could have had a delivery on 7th May which would have been perfect. But I couldn't see that until after I'd passed the editing deadline for today's order. So I have now put in a big order for today but will need to top up next week. I won't need £40 worth and can't afford another £40 after today's order. Had I known, a smaller delivery today then another one on 7th and so on (weekly) would be ideal. This is not slots becoming available at the last minute - there are several available slots and when I can't view them I can't view anything - blank screen rather than times and just marked unavailable (fully booked).

Sorry it this is ranty and makes no sense. But basically I could have had what I want - smaller, weekly deliveries. But I can't see whether it's possible to have another delivery a week later until after the editing deadline for the previous one. Not helpful.


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve been getting Sainsbury’s click and collect. Lots of stock well organised and I don’t have to go into store. Lots of available slots as well.


----------



## Lurcherlad

urbantigers said:


> I hate Ocado. They need to get their act together and at least tell customers how it works.
> 
> So today my delivery is due. All of a sudden I can view future delivery slots (this happened last time too). I can see available slots for 12th May onwards so have booked one for 15th, I can also see slots for 7th May and thereabouts. So I could have had a delivery on 7th May which would have been perfect. But I couldn't see that until after I'd passed the editing deadline for today's order. So I have now put in a big order for today but will need to top up next week. I won't need £40 worth and can't afford another £40 after today's order. Had I known, a smaller delivery today then another one on 7th and so on (weekly) would be ideal. This is not slots becoming available at the last minute - there are several available slots and when I can't view them I can't view anything - blank screen rather than times and just marked unavailable (fully booked).
> 
> Sorry it this is ranty and makes no sense. But basically I could have had what I want - smaller, weekly deliveries. But I can't see whether it's possible to have another delivery a week later until after the editing deadline for the previous one. Not helpful.


That's one of the reasons I'm loving ASDA. Having a guaranteed weekly slot until October gives me peace of mind and a chance to plan properly. I've had no real issues with stock or quality so far.

Iceland and (my preference normally) Waitrose, while offering us Priority slots still require me to search and compete for a new slot after each order, with no guarantees.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sainsbury's haven't give us a guaranteed weekly slot, but as we are a priority we get one within a couple of days.


----------



## urbantigers

I'm not going to check any more for at least a week. After a mad flurry of emails from Ocado when all this started, there has been complete silence from them. The most recent email I have from them talks about aim of fortnightly deliveries and may not be able to see slots 13 days either side of a delivery. That doesn't tally with me being able to book one next Thursday and having one today. So I have no idea what they are doing. I will leave things as they are for now. Then next week I'll see whether I need and can afford a delivery on 7th. I'll treat the one booked for 15th as a smaller, weekly shop and if I can't get one the week after... Well I'll worry about it then. I've wasted enough energy on Ocado today.


----------



## Sacrechat

Boxer123 said:


> I've been getting Sainsbury's click and collect. Lots of stock well organised and I don't have to go into store. Lots of available slots as well.


We have two Sainsbury's stores within 3 miles of where we live and yet the nearest click and collect store to us is 11 miles away! It's ridiculous.


----------



## catz4m8z

Sacremist said:


> We have two Sainsbury's stores within 3 miles of where we live and yet the nearest click and collect store to us is 11 miles away! It's ridiculous.


yup, its rubbish here too. I live in a big town and yet the only supermarkets are a small Sainsbury and an Iceland (yuk). You have to go to the next town over to get click and collect which is useless if you dont drive.


----------



## urbantigers

Ocado have clawed back a little bit of favour with me (but only a little) as my delivery last night contained no missing items and no substitutions. 

There are a few local places here (like garden centres which have a food section) that are doing deliveries and their versions of click and collect. Problem is hard to get all groceries and household stuff in one shop with those.


----------



## urbantigers

I'm none the wiser as to how it is all working at the moment and I have had a nonsensical reply to my email . However, immediately after receiving the email from CEO office I went onto the website and could see immediately that something about my access had changed. I was then able to book another delivery for 22nd May meaning I now have 3 slots booked a week apart. I then received an Ocado email telling me they were increasing my frequency and I could now book weekly deliveries (subject to availability). I think this is the email someone mentioned on here a little while back but which I did not receive at the time. Hmm.. 

I am happy enough with what I've got for now but when things are back to normal I think I will definitely be considering a change of supermarket as I'm not at all happy with how Ocado have handled this and the lack of communication.


----------



## Sacrechat

urbantigers said:


> I'm none the wiser as to how it is all working at the moment and I have had a nonsensical reply to my email . However, immediately after receiving the email from CEO office I went onto the website and could see immediately that something about my access had changed. I was then able to book another delivery for 22nd May meaning I now have 3 slots booked a week apart. I then received an Ocado email telling me they were increasing my frequency and I could now book weekly deliveries (subject to availability). I think this is the email someone mentioned on here a little while back but which I did not receive at the time. Hmm..
> 
> I am happy enough with what I've got for now but when things are back to normal I think I will definitely be considering a change of supermarket as I'm not at all happy with how Ocado have handled this and the lack of communication.


It was me who mentioned it and, yes, I know how you feel. Firstly their handling of the situation has been abysmal, but also I believe they are profiteering. The price of delivery slots has skyrocketed and many of the offers they used to have are no longer offered and I've noticed an increase in the price of products on many items.

My husband has now also been offered a free weekly pre-booked delivery with ASDA, so I've taken them up on the offer and I will not be shopping with Ocado when this is all over. As far as I'm concerned, they are shooting themselves in the foot. I've also seen some slots available with Sainsbury's that were non-existent before, so I've placed one order and I'm hoping to stock up on some of the items, like garlic chicken, that isn't available anywhere else other than Morrison's. I'm going to freeze a few packs, if they come. I had a click and collect slot with Tesco last week and bought a dozen bottles of the wines we like, so they should see us right for a couple of months.


----------



## urbantigers

Sacremist said:


> It was me who mentioned it and, yes, I know how you feel. Firstly their handling of the situation has been abysmal, but also I believe they are profiteering. The price of delivery slots has skyrocketed and many of the offers they used to have are no longer offered and I've noticed an increase in the price of products on many items.
> 
> My husband has now also been offered a free weekly pre-booked delivery with ASDA, so I've taken them up on the offer and I will not be shopping with Ocado when this is all over. As far as I'm concerned, they are shooting themselves in the foot. I've also seen some slots available with Sainsbury's that were non-existent before, so I've placed one order and I'm hoping to stock up on some of the items, like garlic chicken, that isn't available anywhere else other than Morrison's. I'm going to freeze a few packs, if they come. I had a click and collect slot with Tesco last week and bought a dozen bottles of the wines we like, so they should see us right for a couple of months.


I agree. I think they are profiteering too and I think they have adapted to the situation slower than other supermarkets and have not been clear about their policies. I suppose I dont't notice the price of delivery slots as they are all free fro me with my smart pass membership so all appear with £0.00 to me.

I was thinking of changing from Ocado anyway as they are ending their contract with Waitrose in a few months time and have a new contract with M&S to sell their products. I buy a lot of essential Waitrose products so will miss those and whilst I like a browse in M&S food, especially at Chrismtas etc, I'm not sure I'd want to buy them on a weekly basis. So I may not stick with them anyway. I am hesitant to stop my smart pass though as I pay £4.99 for unlimited deliveries so don't want to shoot myself in the foot by ending my smart pass membership then paying more than that for a single delivery. But as long as I have it, I end up ordering from them.


----------



## Sacrechat

urbantigers said:


> I agree. I think they are profiteering too and I think they have adapted to the situation slower than other supermarkets and have not been clear about their policies. I suppose I dont't notice the price of delivery slots as they are all free fro me with my smart pass membership so all appear with £0.00 to me.
> 
> I was thinking of changing from Ocado anyway as they are ending their contract with Waitrose in a few months time and have a new contract with M&S to sell their products. I buy a lot of essential Waitrose products so will miss those and whilst I like a browse in M&S food, especially at Chrismtas etc, I'm not sure I'd want to buy them on a weekly basis. So I may not stick with them anyway. I am hesitant to stop my smart pass though as I pay £4.99 for unlimited deliveries so don't want to shoot myself in the foot by ending my smart pass membership then paying more than that for a single delivery. But as long as I have it, I end up ordering from them.


Other supermarkets offer delivery passes too; maybe not at the moment with this virus around, but eventually they will. All delivery slots with Ocado are now £6.99 even midweek and late night deliveries, which is a rip off.

I also was considering leaving when they switch to Marks and Spencer. Fortunately, I've discovered that Waitrose will deliver to my area, so if I need anything, I will start getting an occasional delivery from them. Marks and Spencer isn't somewhere I shop very much either, like you, it's mostly at Christmas.

There are a few other products I like from Ocado that I will miss, but I will try and source them elsewhere, if not, I might place an occasional order, but it won't be weekly as it has been, that's for sure.


----------



## Siskin

I’m finally prioritised for delivery slots for Tesco’s. It went live this morning and there is now a button to press that takes me to the few priority slots available and I was able to get one for the 25th. Brilliant. Hope it continues to be so easy.
I also noticed there were a lot more click and collect slots available far more then I’ve seen before. I don’t know if this is due to my change of status or just more slots available due to an increase in staff or something.

So relieved.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> I'm finally prioritised for delivery slots for Tesco's. It went live this morning and there is now a button to press that takes me to the* few priority slots available and I was able to get one for the 25th.* Brilliant. Hope it continues to be so easy.
> I also noticed there were a lot more click and collect slots available far more then I've seen before. I don't know if this is due to my change of status or just more slots available due to an increase in staff or something.
> 
> So relieved.


That seems a long wait, we allowed to order once a week with Sainsbury's, I order Saturday getting it today.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> That seems a long wait, we allowed to order once a week with Sainsbury's, I order Saturday getting it today.


I could have ordered sooner if I wanted to, but a two weekly shop is suiting us fine. A neighbour who is still going into a shop each week can get us some fresh stuff if we need it. I don't want to take slots unnecessarily if we can manage not to as there will be a lot of other people who also require deliveries.


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> I could have ordered sooner if I wanted to, but a two weekly shop is suiting us fine. A neighbour who is still going into a shop each week can get us some fresh stuff if we need it. I don't want to take slots unnecessarily if we can manage not to as there will be a lot of other people who also require deliveries.


What a refreshing outlook. There's many struggling or that need to be careful that aren't on the register.
We had a lot of click and collect come up this morning too, could actually book for later in the week.


----------



## Alzhex

I think with Grocemania you do not need any slots They do deliver within one hour!


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> What a refreshing outlook. There's many struggling or that need to be careful that aren't on the register.
> We had a lot of click and collect come up this morning too, could actually book for later in the week.


I know how I was feeling before I was officially classed as vulnerable and managed to get on Tescos list. I was becoming obsessed in finding a slot and staying up to midnight trying to get the new days released slots only to find they had all gone, it was leaving me very tired. I am supposed to be shielding and not go out at all, and by that token so is my husband as he doesn't want to bring the virus home with him if he goes shopping.

Unfortunately I don't think everyone thinks the way I do and they greedily snatch up slots whether they need them or not.


----------



## Sacrechat

Since being offered a regular weekly slot with ASDA, I’ve noticed a lot more slots coming up with Tesco and surprise surprise with Sainsbury’s, but now I don’t need them: typical!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Why do they have to use so many plastic bags. Yesterday when we got our order we had a pack of mushrooms, packet of biscuits, cheese and butter, steak, two packs of bacon all in their own bags plus others with just a few things in, surely they could put more things in one bag.


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> Why do they have to use so many plastic bags. Yesterday when we got our order we had a pack of mushrooms, packet of biscuits, cheese and butter, steak, two packs of bacon all in their own bags plus others with just a few things in, surely they could put more things in one bag.


I wonder if the packers are working their own sections, so as to keep distancing. Meat has a lot of rules on packing anyway


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> I wonder if the packers are working their own sections, so as to keep distancing. Meat has a lot of rules on packing anyway


I hadn't thought of it like, it's just what do I do with all these bags.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> I hadn't thought of it like, it's just what do I do with all these bags.


I'm using the multitude of bags when I pick up dog poo in the garden.

The neighbour who will pick up any forgotten or fresh items when she goes shopping is about to get a big bag donation I think. She drops off items in either a bag she has or a box she's got from waitrose, but I think she would find some carrier bags quite useful instead of carting boxes from the supermarket home.

Other then that I haven't the foggiest what to do with them. The ones we get from Tesco's are strong reusable types not the thin ones you used to get in store prior to them charging for bags. Unfortunately they don't fit the kitchen rubbish bin or they would be used for that.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> I hadn't thought of it like, it's just what do I do with all these bags.


I put mine in with my recycling.


----------



## Sacrechat

Ocado used to give 5p for every bag returned including bags from other supermarkets. They have suspended this for now, but only time will tell if they restart this.


----------



## Sacrechat

Happy Paws2 said:


> I hadn't thought of it like, it's just what do I do with all these bags.


We will use them for cat waste and we have some small peddle bins in the bathrooms, so we will use them in those.


----------



## oliviarussian

Sacremist said:


> Ocado used to give 5p for every bag returned including bags from other supermarkets. They have suspended this for now, but only time will tell if they restart this.


I now have a small mountain of Ocado bags so they better restart it!


----------



## Cully

Any idea what the ruling is now for delivering to a block of flats?
I live in a sheltered housing block of 31 flats. There is a main entrance and each flat has it's own door.
Up until today the delivery driver would buzz the outside intercom, wait for me to buzz the door open, then bring the crates in and deposit the bags at my door while I stood over 2 metres away. 
Then he would go out back through the door to the main entrance.
Today it was a different Tesco driver. He wouldn't enter the building and left all my shopping at the door of the main entrance. I explained to him that the drivers normally bring it into the building and as far as my own door, but he said it wasn't allowed.
Everyone is elderly here (I'm the youngest) and most have some sort of mobility problem and are certainly not capable of lugging bags of shopping and taking them to their flat. That's the point of us having home deliveries. I'm lucky as my flat is the first in the building and I find it hard to carry bags, so others would really struggle.
I had to carry/drag about 12 bags, most of which were really heavy, 3 heavy bags of cat litter, 3 5ltr bottles of water and a pack of 6x2ltr water bottles.
Is this the norm now, or did this driver take the ruling too literally about not entering a home? I don't class the main entrance as entering my home. My home starts at my own front door.


----------



## SbanR

Happy Paws2 said:


> I hadn't thought of it like, it's just what do I do with all these bags.


Do you know of any one person business who's currently home delivering. You could give it to them, or anyone who's having a friend do their shopping for them


----------



## Pixel

Cully said:


> Any idea what the ruling is now for delivering to a block of flats?
> I live in a sheltered housing block of 31 flats. There is a main entrance and each flat has it's own door.
> Up until today the delivery driver would buzz the outside intercom, wait for me to buzz the door open, then bring the crates in and deposit the bags at my door while I stood over 2 metres away.
> Then he would go out back through the door to the main entrance.
> Today it was a different Tesco driver. He wouldn't enter the building and left all my shopping at the door of the main entrance. I explained to him that the drivers normally bring it into the building and as far as my own door, but he said it wasn't allowed.
> Everyone is elderly here (I'm the youngest) and most have some sort of mobility problem and are certainly not capable of lugging bags of shopping and taking them to their flat. That's the point of us having home deliveries. I'm lucky as my flat is the first in the building and I find it hard to carry bags, so others would really struggle.
> I had to carry/drag about 12 bags, most of which were really heavy, 3 heavy bags of cat litter, 3 5ltr bottles of water and a pack of 6x2ltr water bottles.
> Is this the norm now, or did this driver take the ruling too literally about not entering a home? I don't class the main entrance as entering my home. My home starts at my own front door.


https://www.tesco.com/help/groceries-faq/#my_delivery_arrival

The driver should have delivered it to your front door not the building entrance according to that information. I would give them a call so they can make sure the driver doesn't make the same mistake again.


----------



## Cully

Pixel said:


> https://www.tesco.com/help/groceries-faq/#my_delivery_arrival
> 
> The driver should have delivered it to your front door not the building entrance according to that information. I would give them a call so they can make sure the driver doesn't make the same mistake again.


Thanks. That's what I thought when I read it before. I worry about complaining (even if I could get through on the phone) as they could decide to make it difficult for me to get any more delivery slots (paranoid I know).
I wish there was an email address I could use instead as my hearing isn't too good.
I'm hoping it was a new inexperienced driver being a bit too over zealous in following precautions. Hopefully I wont get him again.


----------



## Sacrechat

I actually managed to get some self raising flour this week. I’m in shock! I’ve been trying to get some for weeks. It’s a larger bag than I usually get and I would have preferred plain flour, but it’s a case of make do with whatever you can get these days. I got some cornflour and gram flour too, so I’m on a roll. Plus two extra bottles of Dettol.  I still can’t get hold of Dettol wipes or the spray cans which I prefer, but hey ho!


----------



## Sacrechat

oliviarussian said:


> I now have a small mountain of Ocado bags so they better restart it!


Me too! We've started storing them in the shed because they were taking over the kitchen.


----------



## Bisbow

Had my Tesco delivery today and got every thing except golden sugar. there seems to be a run on that now

Also got another slot for next Thursday much to my surprise


----------



## 1489253

For those of you with an excess of carrier bags, especially strong ones, there may be food banks in your area desperate for them. If you can post somewhere like a local covid 19 mutual aid facebook group, there will probably be people on there that know who needs them and that can collect and deliver them.


----------



## urbantigers

@Cully

They should definitely bring your shopping to your front door and not leave it outside the block. It sounds as though you got a driver who was either a bit panicky about entering a communal building or didn't understand the rules. I live in a flat and they bring my shopping to the front door of my flat. Granted they then leg it pretty quickly! Formerly they would bring it into the hallway for me to unpack at my leisure (sometimes into the kitchen but that was dependent on where the cats were as much as anything as I don't want them getting out). The last driver buzzed my doorbell then when I answered and let him in he left them outside my door and legged it. I can just about manage but find it difficult to bend and carry anything heavy. How much help they offer does seem to depend on the driver a lot. Some disabled people really need help bringing them in. My friend is a wheelchair user and really needs help bringing the bags in and so far drivers have all brought them into her kitchen for her. She's able to back off down the hallway whilst they to into the kitchen without going past her so social distancing is maintained. They can see instantly that she is in a wheelchair so tend to be happy to help. Due to my building layout, the driver tends not to notice that I come to the door with a stick and might need help. Most disappear pretty quickly once I've buzzed them in. However, I have had drivers who have offered to carry heavy bags inside for me.

Next time I'd make sure that when you buzz them in that you tell them to come to your flat and leave them outside the door.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> Any idea what the ruling is now for delivering to a block of flats?
> I live in a sheltered housing block of 31 flats. There is a main entrance and each flat has it's own door.
> Up until today the delivery driver would buzz the outside intercom, wait for me to buzz the door open, then bring the crates in and deposit the bags at my door while I stood over 2 metres away.
> Then he would go out back through the door to the main entrance.
> Today it was a different Tesco driver. He wouldn't enter the building and left all my shopping at the door of the main entrance. I explained to him that the drivers normally bring it into the building and as far as my own door, but he said it wasn't allowed.
> Everyone is elderly here (I'm the youngest) and most have some sort of mobility problem and are certainly not capable of lugging bags of shopping and taking them to their flat. That's the point of us having home deliveries. I'm lucky as my flat is the first in the building and I find it hard to carry bags, so others would really struggle.
> I had to carry/drag about 12 bags, most of which were really heavy, 3 heavy bags of cat litter, 3 5ltr bottles of water and a pack of 6x2ltr water bottles.
> Is this the norm now, or did this driver take the ruling too literally about not entering a home? I don't class the main entrance as entering my home. My home starts at my own front door.


He should bring it to your door. If it happens again, phone Tesco's and tell them, they need to remind their drives what delivering to the door means. No one should have to struggle to carry their shopping in.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> I spoke to my son and DIL yesterday and all being well they hope to come over to see me in August.:Happy
> 
> They say though that instead of flying they'll drive over and camp on the way to avoid coming in contact with too many people


That's lovely and such a good idea, hope everything have been sorted out so they can visit.



Cully said:


> Any idea what the ruling is now for delivering to a block of flats?
> the drivers normally bring it into the building and as far as my own door, but he said it wasn't allowed.
> .


This Sainsbury's driver instructions..
We have taken the decision to deliver your shopping to your front door in shopping bags rather than taking it inside. *If you live in a flat, we will still bring your shopping to your own front door. *


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> @Cully
> Next time I'd make sure that when you buzz them in that you tell them to come to your flat and leave them outside the door.


@Happy Paws2

It was after I buzzed him in and realised he wasn't by my door that I went to investigate and found him just outside the main door. I asked him to bring the stuff in and leave it by my door but he said it wasn't allowed.
The more I think about it I'm fairly sure he was new to the job and was probably over thinking what he'd been instructed to do. You never know, it might have been his first day, even first delivery.
I've been using home delivery for years and since social distancing all my orders have been delivered to MY door as previously. My regular drivers know I'm disabled and can't lift and carry, but this new guy obviously didn't know. 
I've got another order for next week so I'll see what happens then.


----------



## kimthecat

My weekly Asda delivery came minus French fries  
They left the food in bags this time instead of crates.
Im saving all the bags I have and then will give them to local charity shops as they use them for customers.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> He should bring it to your door. If it happens again, phone Tesco's and tell them, they need to remind their drives what delivering to the door means. No one should have to struggle to carry their shopping in.


I agree.

@Cully Maybe put a note in the "special instructions" box when you place your next order?


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> I agree.
> 
> @Cully Maybe put a note in the "special instructions" box when you place your next order?


Yes, I'll make sure there's something in there to stress disability.


----------



## SbanR

Someone up the road had a Sainsbury delivery at 10 pm. Is this pretty normal or only because of current situation.


----------



## urbantigers

SbanR said:


> Someone up the road had a Sainsbury delivery at 10 pm. Is this pretty normal or only because of current situation.


Normal I'd say. That's usually about the latest they come but up to 10 would be normal I'd say. My upstairs neighbour often has a delivery about that time.

My Ocado delivery came on Thursday with no missing items and no substitutions. I am noticing though that a lot of items I normally order have been temporarily discontinued and there still seems to be a fair bit of stuff out of stock. I was desperate for a cauliflower this week but the only one available was an expensive, organic one. I went for it but when it came it was only the size of a grapefruit! Was a bit miffed with that. Ordered a few more expensive alternatives too. No wonder my food shopping bills are higher than normal. I've been trying to get mackerel for weeks now but always out of stock.

I haven't made any attempt at booking a further delivery yet but am trying to relax and not worry (easier said than done). I have delivery booked for 15th and another for4 22nd. I will try to book a further one soon but my aim is to plan for weekly deliveries and if I'm unable to get another one for round about 29th with either Ocado or Waitrose (the only ones I'm registered with) I will just have to go to the supermarket in person. I will go to Waitrose as they offer an assisted shopping service. Maybe other places do too, but I'm not sure and may not be offering at the moment. Before Easter I saw a member of staff go around with someone disabled pushing the trolley and helping her. As long as I get them to pack things so that I can leave some bags in the car overnight if I'm not able to carry them all indoors, I can probably manage a weekly shop as long as I'm able to get out.

Was reading an article earlier in the week about Ocado CEO getting a bonus last year of something like £56 million


----------



## Happy Paws2

I always said I'd never shop on-line, now I been forced too do it, I shall continue when all this is over. I'm having a weekly shop as we delivered as we don't have room to store for more than that. Putting another order in later today.

When this is over and I'm allowed to go out again, I'll still go out and get fresh meat and veg. but I'll just have the very heavy stuff delivered.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Happy Paws2 said:


> I always said I'd never shop on-line, now I been forced too do it, I shall continue when all this is over. I'm having a weekly shop as we delivered as we don't have room to store for more than that. Putting another order in later today.
> 
> When this is over and I'm allowed to go out again, I'll still go out and get fresh meat and veg. but I'll just have the very heavy stuff delivered.


_Just to add_ we have now canceled the very welcome that the time, our food parcel from the council.


----------



## SbanR

urbantigers said:


> Normal I'd say. That's usually about the latest they come but up to 10 would be normal I'd say. My upstairs neighbour often has a delivery about that time.
> 
> My Ocado delivery came on Thursday with no missing items and no substitutions. I am noticing though that a lot of items I normally order have been temporarily discontinued and there still seems to be a fair bit of stuff out of stock. I was desperate for a cauliflower this week but the only one available was an expensive, organic one. I went for it but when it came it was only the size of a grapefruit! Was a bit miffed with that. Ordered a few more expensive alternatives too. No wonder my food shopping bills are higher than normal. I've been trying to get mackerel for weeks now but always out of stock.
> 
> I haven't made any attempt at booking a further delivery yet but am trying to relax and not worry (easier said than done). I have delivery booked for 15th and another for4 22nd. I will try to book a further one soon but my aim is to plan for weekly deliveries and if I'm unable to get another one for round about 29th with either Ocado or Waitrose (the only ones I'm registered with) I will just have to go to the supermarket in person. I will go to Waitrose as they offer an assisted shopping service. Maybe other places do too, but I'm not sure and may not be offering at the moment. Before Easter I saw a member of staff go around with someone disabled pushing the trolley and helping her. As long as I get them to pack things so that I can leave some bags in the car overnight if I'm not able to carry them all indoors, I can probably manage a weekly shop as long as I'm able to get out.
> 
> Was reading an article earlier in the week about Ocado CEO getting a bonus last year of something like £56 million


Sorry UT but couldn't help  when I came to your grapefruit cauli! I can only imagine how expensive that was

Were you after fresh mackerel or smoked? My friend hasn't had any trouble getting the smoked for me. Also hot smoked salmon; rather like that


----------



## urbantigers

SbanR said:


> Sorry UT but couldn't help  when I came to your grapefruit cauli! I can only imagine how expensive that was
> 
> Were you after fresh mackerel or smoked? My friend hasn't had any trouble getting the smoked for me. Also hot smoked salmon; rather like that


The cauliflower was £2.15! For something the size of a grapefruit! Wouldn't have minded if it had been bigger.

It's just plain, uncooked mackerel fillets I'm after. Not smoked or flavoured in any way. Ocado sell a pack of mackerel fillets that is always out of stock. They used to sell it loose also as well as a pack of frozen fillets. They don't appear to sell the latter at all now so if this one item is out of stock there is no alternative


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> I shall continue when all this is over.


Im betting that even when lockdown is over online deliveries will still be massively popular. People now realiese how convenient it is, esp for heavy/bulk items.


----------



## SbanR

urbantigers said:


> The cauliflower was £2.15! For something the size of a grapefruit


:Woot

No joy from Iceland for your mackerel?


----------



## Happy Paws2

We put an order in on Saturday for delivery this morning between 9 &10 it still hasn't come so OH phoned to find out why and he has ordered for 9 & 10 tonight. :Jawdrop Just what I need at 9 at night, sorting out the Bl**dy shopping :Banghead MEN don't you just love them


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> We put an order in on Saturday for delivery this morning between 9 &10 it still hasn't come so OH phoned to find out why and he has ordered for 9 & 10 tonight. :Jawdrop Just what I need at 9 at night, sorting out the Bl**dy shopping :Banghead MEN don't you just love them


Oops


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> Oops


I'll give him Oops


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> We put an order in on Saturday for delivery this morning between 9 &10 it still hasn't come so OH phoned to find out why and he has ordered for 9 & 10 tonight. :Jawdrop Just what I need at 9 at night, sorting out the Bl**dy shopping :Banghead MEN don't you just love them


Get your OH to do all the unpacking, washing and putting away while you put you feet up. Perhaps not!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> *Get your OH to do all the unpacking*, washing and putting away while you put you feet up. Perhaps not!


I'd never find anything


----------



## Boxer123

I've signed up to two online veg box companies. My tomatoes arrived today.


----------



## Happy Paws2

That's a lot of tomatoes


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's a lot of tomatoes


Er... that's just what I was thinking! Chutney making maybe?


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's a lot of tomatoes





Cully said:


> Er... that's just what I was thinking! Chutney making maybe?


I'll get through these I love a tomato.


----------



## SbanR

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 439347
> I've signed up to two online veg box companies. My tomatoes arrived today.


The dark purple looking ones are delicious. Yum!


----------



## mrs phas

those tomatoes are my favourite, I eat them like grapes
dont know how much your box cost
but
in tesco, theyre 1.75 a box of approx 10 depending on the size of them


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> I always said I'd never shop on-line, now I been forced too do it, I shall continue when all this is over. I'm having a weekly shop as we delivered as we don't have room to store for more than that. Putting another order in later today.
> 
> When this is over and I'm allowed to go out again, I'll still go out and get fresh meat and veg. but I'll just have the very heavy stuff delivered.


It makes life a lot easier.I will continue an online shop but with Tescos not Asda. 
I also had Pets at home deliver our dog food and bird fat balls.



Happy Paws2 said:


> _Just to add_ we have now canceled the very welcome that the time, our food parcel from the council.


I ticked No on my online Government form to food parcels. I had a phone call from Social services last week asking if we needed anything which was nice but fortunately we are coping.


----------



## mrs phas

kimthecat said:


> I ticked No on my online Government form to food parcels. I had a phone call from Social services last week asking if we needed anything which was nice but fortunately we are coping.


Despite being very grateful for the gov box, until we got our deliveries sorted, it's been so much harder to refuse any more
I refilled the form stating we now had ways of getting shopping etc
Only to find that the last two weeks, we've still had the box on the doorstep, obvs I thought the first one was just a case of me letting them know too late, but no! the second arrived yesterday
Well the first one I unpacked and my son took it all up to the food bank (not Matt)
When another appeared this week I phoned the local depot and let them know, apparently they'd had nothing from the central distribution hub to cancel:Banghead
5 mins later, knock on door to let me know they'd taken me off and picked up the box

I cannot say enough how grateful I am for those boxes, and, those choosing to put others health and welfare, above their own


----------



## Boxer123

mrs phas said:


> those tomatoes are my favourite, I eat them like grapes
> dont know how much your box cost
> but
> in tesco, theyre 1.75 a box of approx 10 depending on the size of them


These are quite pricey but being delivered monthly and I have a veg box coming every two weeks so can survive the fortnightly supermarket shops without running out of fresh stuff. They are lovely.


----------



## urbantigers

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 439347
> I've signed up to two online veg box companies. My tomatoes arrived today.


How big is the box? That certainly looks like a lot of tomatoes! I like tomatoes but dont't think I could get through that many.

I have managed to get a further delivery slot with Ocado. I suddenly remembered last night that I had planned to have a look after the weekend, so just as I was about to go to bed I checked on my phone and although there was limited availability, I was able to book a slot for 29th May. That means I now have deliveries due 15th, 22nd and 29th. Whilst there are, naturally, fewer slots available and it's less easy to find a slot, it looks as though it is becoming possible to get weekly deliveries now. Still annoyed that so many products are out of stock or unavailable. I need to edit Friday's order tonight so I'll have another go at getting my mackerel but don't hold out much hope!

I wish they would get the app up and running again though. Don't like using the website!


----------



## Cully

I'm due my Tesco order today. I added to the instruction box 'disabled, can't lift bags'. Hopefully I'll get an experienced driver and won't have to haul it all into the building and along to my flat as I had to last week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Boxer123

urbantigers said:


> How big is the box? That certainly looks like a lot of tomatoes! I like tomatoes but dont't think I could get through that many.
> 
> I have managed to get a further delivery slot with Ocado. I suddenly remembered last night that I had planned to have a look after the weekend, so just as I was about to go to bed I checked on my phone and although there was limited availability, I was able to book a slot for 29th May. That means I now have deliveries due 15th, 22nd and 29th. Whilst there are, naturally, fewer slots available and it's less easy to find a slot, it looks as though it is becoming possible to get weekly deliveries now. Still annoyed that so many products are out of stock or unavailable. I need to edit Friday's order tonight so I'll have another go at getting my mackerel but don't hold out much hope!
> 
> I wish they would get the app up and running again though. Don't like using the website!


Quite big around 60cm by 30cm. I'll see how they last I've grazed on quite a few already.


----------



## SbanR

Hope that works @Cully


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> I'm due my Tesco order today. I added to the instruction box 'disabled, can't lift bags'. Hopefully I'll get an experienced driver and won't have to haul it all into the building and along to my flat as I had to last week. Fingers crossed.


Hope everything works out OK, ours came last night got everything we ordered, the young lady put everything in the hall for us so we just had to take into the kitchen.


----------



## Happy Paws2

mrs phas said:


> Despite being very grateful for the gov box, until we got our deliveries sorted, it's been so much harder to refuse any more
> I refilled the form stating we now had ways of getting shopping etc
> Only to find that the last two weeks, we've still had the box on the doorstep, obvs I thought the first one was just a case of me letting them know too late, but no! the second arrived yesterday
> Well the first one I unpacked and my son took it all up to the food bank (not Matt)
> When another appeared this week I phoned the local depot and let them know, apparently they'd had nothing from the central distribution hub to cancel:Banghead
> 5 mins later, knock on door to let me know they'd taken me off and picked up the box
> 
> I cannot say enough how grateful I am for those boxes, and, those choosing to put others health and welfare, above their own


We canceled our 2 weeks ago on-line, had a call from them to check we was getting our supermarket orders. Last Thursday just saw the lorry pull up so I went out and told the driver we had canceled. Just waiting to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Cully

I received my Tesco order and glad to see it was one of the drivers I'm familiar with. I told him about what happened last week and he said it was probably a new driver. I just had to phone Tesco about items not delivered but charged me for. I know they'll refund me but it's so annoying. I've now got a big bag of Aunt Bessie's Roast Potatoes but no Sunday Roast to go with them. Sausages it is then And no bags of Wotsits to go with sarnie's.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just got my latest delivery from Parrish Farms.

Yum!


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> I received my Tesco order and glad to see it was one of the drivers I'm familiar with. I told him about what happened last week and he said it was probably a new driver. I just had to phone Tesco about items not delivered but charged me for. I know they'll refund me but it's so annoying. I've now got a big bag of Aunt Bessie's Roast Potatoes but no Sunday Roast to go with them. Sausages it is then And no bags of Wotsits to go with sarnie's.


Don't tell me Wotsits are currently the go to snack now, and no one will be able to get them for months.


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> Don't tell me Wotsits are currently the go to snack now, and no one will be able to get them for months.


No idea how popular they are nowadays. I've been munching them for a long time as they are lower calories than lots of other crisps etc.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lullabydream said:


> Don't tell me Wotsits are currently the go to snack now, and no one will be able to get them for months.


Asda has them


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> Asda has them


We don't have Asda.. 
Now what if they are the go to snack in this time of need.. Hope Lidls have a back up plan.. All this talk of wotsits just might want some now. Not had any since I was ill!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Wotsits...... I haven't had any for ages, I'll have to order some with next weeks shopping.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lullabydream said:


> We don't have Asda..
> Now what if they are the go to snack in this time of need.. Hope Lidls have a back up plan.. All this talk of wotsits just might want some now. Not had any since I was ill!


If you get desperate, I'll add them to my delivery next week and post them to you


----------



## Nonnie

I have 8 bags of giant Wotsits. I am not sharing.


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> If you get desperate, I'll add them to my delivery next week and post them to you


Thank you, but am sure if my local corner shop do single bags or something.. Plus Lidls must do something similiar

It's amazing how popular a snack can suddenly be!


----------



## SbanR

Nonnie said:


> I have 8 bags of giant Wotsits. I am not sharing.


What do they look, taste like?
Must see if I can get hold of a pack


----------



## urbantigers

I've managed to order some mackerel from Ocado, finally! . Of course that doesn't mean it will actually arrive tomorrow, but at least it wasn't out of stock last night. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mrs phas

SbanR said:


> What do they look, taste like?
> Must see if I can get hold of a pack


Flavoured polystyrene that turns to mush in ones mouth
They are the marmite of the crisp world, especially the pickled onion flavour
But
That's one persons opinion x


----------



## SbanR

urbantigers said:


> I've managed to order some mackerel from Ocado, finally! . Of course that doesn't mean it will actually arrive tomorrow, but at least it wasn't out of stock last night. Fingers crossed.


Woo hoo!!! Good luck!



mrs phas said:


> Flavoured polystyrene that turns to mush in ones mouth
> They are the marmite of the crisp world, especially the pickled onion flavour
> But
> That's one persons opinion x


. Thank you. I think I'll pass on it. The ' pickled onion flavour' was the clincher!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> What do they look, taste like?
> Must see if I can get hold of a pack


Melt in the mouth and very moreish. I've not tried any other flavour except cheese. They are small individual bags so easier to ration.


----------



## Nonnie

SbanR said:


> What do they look, taste like?
> Must see if I can get hold of a pack


Like normal Wotsits, only bigger ( i feel like this is a trick question). You can pretend you are a character from Land Of the Giants or sucking off someone with poor personal hygiene.


----------



## Bisbow

Just had my Tesco delivery, no wotsits (not to my taste) but got my favourite Pringles. love them

Still no golden sugar, I use it in cooking even the white sugar seems to be in short supply


----------



## Elles

Nonnie said:


> Like normal Wotsits, only bigger ( i feel like this is a trick question). You can pretend you are a character from Land Of the Giants or sucking off someone with poor personal hygiene.


Do you realise what you just typed?


----------



## Cully

Things seem to be easing now with more delivery slots available, but my concern is that if we do have a second wave, will the availability reduce again? 
I've been reducing the amount I buy as I don't need to keep a back up stock any longer. But I wonder if I'm being premature.


----------



## Cully

Elles said:


> Do you realise what you just typed?


Ditto! I think there's an elephant in the room:Jawdrop.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Cully said:


> Things seem to be easing now with more delivery slots available, but my concern is that if we do have a second wave, will the availability reduce again?
> I've been reducing the amount I buy as I don't need to keep a back up stock any longer. But I wonder if I'm being premature.


 Wasn't the problem due to lots more people wanting to do their shopping online and all pretty much signing up at the same time? I don't have online supermarket deliveries so I don't really know but I would have thought most people that wanted to get signed up would have by now and be having regular delivery slots. No country that has lifted lockdown restrictions has suffered a second wave so don't be to concerned.


----------



## lullabydream

3dogs2cats said:


> Wasn't the problem due to lots more people wanting to do their shopping online and all pretty much signing up at the same time? I don't have online supermarket deliveries so I don't really know but I would have thought most people that wanted to get signed up would have by now and be having regular delivery slots. No country that has lifted lockdown restrictions has suffered a second wave so don't be to concerned.


It's still early days per se for anyone to comment about second waves, and to compare countries just can't be done easily.

@Cully am sure your concerns, are concerns of many. However I hope now with more delivery staff and more people working in the supermarkets that they are now a bit more better set in place to keep up the good work for those who really need those only deliveries.
It might go a bit chaotic for those who have stopped online deliveries who used to work, working from home so can go shopping more easier when they have to go back to working from work environments. . However if a supermarket has guaranteed yoy delivery, let's hope it continues for the foresable future and nothing will change. In a way your circumstances won't change once the pandemic ends. They are still aware you get online deliveries because you can't manage without them easily. So hopefully this will make the supermarkets think about this after this is all a distant memory!

On a lighter note. Went to the local corner shop to get OHs milk and came away with these








Apparently they are the most popular snacks here. Even when they do other flavours! So there you go, asking my independent corner shop bloke, who would have known wotsits the original ones, are a popular snack!


----------



## SbanR

Nonnie said:


> Like normal Wotsits, only bigger ( i feel like this is a trick question). You can pretend you are a character from Land Of the Giants or sucking off someone with poor personal hygiene.


:Woot No thank you:Wtf:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Elles said:


> Do you realise what you just typed?


I thought it was perhaps a trick on @Nonnie part


----------



## Sacrechat

SbanR said:


> Someone up the road had a Sainsbury delivery at 10 pm. Is this pretty normal or only because of current situation.


Normal!


----------



## mrs phas

Nonnie said:


> Like normal Wotsits, only bigger ( i feel like this is a trick question). You can pretend you are a character from Land Of the Giants or sucking off someone with poor personal hygiene.


really!

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Sacrechat

Nonnie said:


> Like normal Wotsits, only bigger ( i feel like this is a trick question). You can pretend you are a character from Land Of the Giants or sucking off someone with poor personal hygiene.


:Woot:Yuck:Vomit:Wacky


----------



## rona

There is a battle going on behind all the coronavirus stuff. It's the battle to have your imported food up to the standards that British farmers rightly have to comply. Gove promised that this would be the case...........seems not

http://www.farmbusiness.co.uk/news/...rt-standards-as-agriculture-bill-returns.html

Neil Parish amendment to ban imports of low standard food defeated


----------



## SbanR

@Cully . I'll know later whether it's:Hungry or:Yuck


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> There is a battle going on behind all the coronavirus stuff. It's the battle to have your imported food up to the standards that British farmers rightly have to comply. Gove promised that this would be the case...........seems not
> 
> http://www.farmbusiness.co.uk/news/...rt-standards-as-agriculture-bill-returns.html
> 
> Neil Parish amendment to ban imports of low standard food defeated




Makes no sense at all.


----------



## urbantigers

Just had an Ocado delivery and had the same experience as @Cully the driver refused to enter my block of flats and bring my shopping to my front door. Under normal circumstances (remember them?!) the driver brings my shopping inside for me but I understand why that is not possible at the moment, and can just about manage to get it inside the door so that I can unpack at my leisure. Since lockdown, they have brought them to my front door every time until now. The driver was very rude. Ocado have gone down the pan lately before lockdown, but the drivers have always been their redeeming feature.

The irony is that I am the first flat inside the door to the block. He wedged the door open with the shopping (so creating a security risk) so could have brought it to my door without touching anything and without coming within 2m of me (I'd happily have closed my door). It's just too far for me to carry bags plus bending and carrying them is difficult and carries high risk of falling.

I must have been really angry because I thought I'd calmed down by the time i asked a neighbour to bring them in for me, but she had to tell me to calm down!

now that I have calmed down, I feel upset. I'm close to crying. Which is a bit daft given that I have my shopping in and unpacked. I think when you are disabled - and I'm sure other disabled people will agree - you just get on with it and avoid self pity but sometimes a tiny thing can push you over the edge and make you want to scream "do you not think my life is hard enough without this?". I don't look disabled to a delivery driver as my flat is small so I don't need to use my wheelchair indoors. Sometimes I use my crutches but I can furniture walk and lean against the wall when answering the door on most occasions. So look "normal" to anyone at the door. I don't know whether it would have made a difference if I'd answered the door sat in my wheelchair. Maybe I need to do that next time.


----------



## Happy Paws2

urbantigers said:


> Just had an Ocado delivery and had the same experience as @Cully the driver refused to enter my block of flats and bring my shopping to my front door. Under normal circumstances (remember them?!) the driver brings my shopping inside for me but I understand why that is not possible at the moment, and can just about manage to get it inside the door so that I can unpack at my leisure. Since lockdown, they have brought them to my front door every time until now. The driver was very rude. Ocado have gone down the pan lately before lockdown, but the drivers have always been their redeeming feature.
> 
> The irony is that I am the first flat inside the door to the block. He wedged the door open with the shopping (so creating a security risk) so could have brought it to my door without touching anything and without coming within 2m of me (I'd happily have closed my door). It's just too far for me to carry bags plus bending and carrying them is difficult and carries high risk of falling.
> 
> I must have been really angry because I thought I'd calmed down by the time i asked a neighbour to bring them in for me, but she had to tell me to calm down!
> 
> now that I have calmed down, I feel upset. I'm close to crying. Which is a bit daft given that I have my shopping in and unpacked. I think when you are disabled - and I'm sure other disabled people will agree - you just get on with it and avoid self pity but sometimes a tiny thing can push you over the edge and make you want to scream "do you not think my life is hard enough without this?". I don't look disabled to a delivery driver as my flat is small so I don't need to use my wheelchair indoors. Sometimes I use my crutches but I can furniture walk and lean against the wall when answering the door on most occasions. So look "normal" to anyone at the door. I don't know whether it would have made a difference if I'd answered the door sat in my wheelchair. Maybe I need to do that next time.


That's awful, I would phone and complain they should bring things right to your door.


----------



## lullabydream

urbantigers said:


> Just had an Ocado delivery and had the same experience as @Cully the driver refused to enter my block of flats and bring my shopping to my front door. Under normal circumstances (remember them?!) the driver brings my shopping inside for me but I understand why that is not possible at the moment, and can just about manage to get it inside the door so that I can unpack at my leisure. Since lockdown, they have brought them to my front door every time until now. The driver was very rude. Ocado have gone down the pan lately before lockdown, but the drivers have always been their redeeming feature.
> 
> The irony is that I am the first flat inside the door to the block. He wedged the door open with the shopping (so creating a security risk) so could have brought it to my door without touching anything and without coming within 2m of me (I'd happily have closed my door). It's just too far for me to carry bags plus bending and carrying them is difficult and carries high risk of falling.
> 
> I must have been really angry because I thought I'd calmed down by the time i asked a neighbour to bring them in for me, but she had to tell me to calm down!
> 
> now that I have calmed down, I feel upset. I'm close to crying. Which is a bit daft given that I have my shopping in and unpacked. I think when you are disabled - and I'm sure other disabled people will agree - you just get on with it and avoid self pity but sometimes a tiny thing can push you over the edge and make you want to scream "do you not think my life is hard enough without this?". I don't look disabled to a delivery driver as my flat is small so I don't need to use my wheelchair indoors. Sometimes I use my crutches but I can furniture walk and lean against the wall when answering the door on most occasions. So look "normal" to anyone at the door. I don't know whether it would have made a difference if I'd answered the door sat in my wheelchair. Maybe I need to do that next time.


Oh bless you. I just read an article today about supermarkets and face masks.. As the government's advise is to wear them if you can't social distance. I think most said they were on offer, I see most places have hand sanitisers on offer for staff at checkouts to use or gloves to use. So I would think that this would be highly important for delivery drivers too.

I think delivery drivers should always be courteous, and I think you are probably not alone in this with saying this is the rules. @Cully had similiar issues and believe she put a note saying she was physically disabled and needed assistance. This surely always be the case wheel chair or not. It's not on at all.

I can understand your frustration I would say it's normal response. I am glad someone caring and kind could help you.


----------



## Sacrechat

urbantigers said:


> Just had an Ocado delivery and had the same experience as @Cully the driver refused to enter my block of flats and bring my shopping to my front door. Under normal circumstances (remember them?!) the driver brings my shopping inside for me but I understand why that is not possible at the moment, and can just about manage to get it inside the door so that I can unpack at my leisure. Since lockdown, they have brought them to my front door every time until now. The driver was very rude. Ocado have gone down the pan lately before lockdown, but the drivers have always been their redeeming feature.
> 
> The irony is that I am the first flat inside the door to the block. He wedged the door open with the shopping (so creating a security risk) so could have brought it to my door without touching anything and without coming within 2m of me (I'd happily have closed my door). It's just too far for me to carry bags plus bending and carrying them is difficult and carries high risk of falling.
> 
> I must have been really angry because I thought I'd calmed down by the time i asked a neighbour to bring them in for me, but she had to tell me to calm down!
> 
> now that I have calmed down, I feel upset. I'm close to crying. Which is a bit daft given that I have my shopping in and unpacked. I think when you are disabled - and I'm sure other disabled people will agree - you just get on with it and avoid self pity but sometimes a tiny thing can push you over the edge and make you want to scream "do you not think my life is hard enough without this?". I don't look disabled to a delivery driver as my flat is small so I don't need to use my wheelchair indoors. Sometimes I use my crutches but I can furniture walk and lean against the wall when answering the door on most occasions. So look "normal" to anyone at the door. I don't know whether it would have made a difference if I'd answered the door sat in my wheelchair. Maybe I need to do that next time.


Yes, I furniture walk; it's less cumbersome than using crutches. I would report the driver to Ocado and, yes,next time sit in your wheelchair.


----------



## rona

When it gets easier to get a supermarket slot, will you still support the businesses that have helped you through with local food?

I will continue to get meat from a butcher that has home delivered to my friend throughout the lockdown.
Also a cafe who turned into an essentials shop. Their range wasn't extensive but enough to keep everyone going, and they sell wonderful cheese 
Then there's the online veg box from Parrish farms. It's not something I'd normally buy, but the quality was so good and they stepped up to the plate when I couldn't get fresh anywhere else. A box every couple of months, just to continue to support them


----------



## Lurcherlad

I will get a weekly Asda delivery guaranteed until October but I’m still putting an order into Parrish’s here and there to supplement the fruit and veg.

I too was impressed with the quality and speed of delivery.

Anyone who likes to do their own pickling should take a look at their site too


----------



## Cully

@urbantigers , I really understand how you feel. I don't look disabled and to anyone who doesn't know me they would find it hard to believe I am. Just share my company for an hour or 2 and you'll change your mind.
I too live in the first flat in the block and there is a heavy vase which I placed by the main entrance to hold the door open. I needed to do it otherwise I can't get my mobility scooter in and out as there isn't always someone around to help, plus I don't like asking for help.
However I DO need help when it comes to lifting things, whether it's a bag of shopping or a kettle. I also use a stick to walk but it's not always because I need it to help me walk, but because it alerts other, who hopefully, take care not to bump into me.
I also have a wheelchair but manage without it when I can, and like you, get on fine hanging onto whatever is to hand when I'm at home. When outside, apart from slapping a sticky note on my forehead with 'cripple' on it, there's not much I can do.
Fortunately, after my incident with the 'unhelpful' driver, my next delivery was with someone I am familiar with. I explained what had happened the last time and he said it was probably a new driver they had taken on to cope with the extra delivery demand who didn't understand.
Interestingly, a different driver, but one I also know, who came this week, said that they are now not allowed to deliver to the door of flats in large blocks where they need to go up several flights, and that the customer must make their own arrangements for collecting the shopping from the main entrance. It's something to do with increased risk and the possibility of being in contact with other residents in a confined space. So, first flat in the block, is a bonus.
As well as mentioning in the delivery instructions on my order that I am disabled and cannot lift shopping, I now make sure I have my stick with me when I answer the door so I can wave it under the nose of any awkward driver standing there!! Sometimes you need to exaggerate your problem, just to make them understand.
It certainly wont do any harm to ring them and relate your upsetting experience, and it may make you feel a lot better to get it off your chest.
With lockdown, thousands of extra people who wouldn't normally use home delivery are now doing so. Included in that number are their regular customers who have used a delivery service for years because it's the ONLY way we can actually shop. I think the stores have lost sight of that fact and bundled us all in together!
Try not to let it upset you. We struggle hard everyday with things most people take for granted, so it's perfectly ok to have a wobble when that extra straw is placed on our camel


----------



## urbantigers

Thanks for the support. The problem with answering the door with my crutches or wheelchair is that the driver still can’t see me unless I go outside as they don’t come into the block. Hopefully the next driver will be better. I think the fact that he only had to bring them a few feet further was what really annoyed me. It’s not like he had to carry them upstairs or touch any further door handles. There are only 6 flats so very unlikely to pass anyone in that short distance. 

I’ll try to complain to Ocado but last time I tried you couldn’t ring or email them (very handy). Often I get an email following delivery asking me to rate the driver. I don’t appear to have been sent one this time!

As I was typing this, the doorbell went and it was Royal Mail with a parcel. He buzzed my flat and when I let him in he entered and placed the parcel outside my door, then left before I opened the door. I shouted thank you through the door then opened it. Easy and no issue coming to my front door.


----------



## Cully

@urbantigers , no I don't have any problems with other deliveries either. Just maybe, the Ocado driver was a newbie too and unsure of the rules. Have a look on the website and see if you can find details about home deliveries. I don't use them so I can only speak for those I do. It would be good if you have something you can quote back at them if you decide to complain.
Is there any way you could leave a note next to your doorbell saying something like, "Wheelchair user. Please be patient while I answer door". Then you could go out with your sticks and exaggerate using them. Just to make your point.
When you have a disability it's easy to forget that lots of people have no idea what it's like and what difficulties you might have. Once they understand they are usually more tolerant.
Once when I was outside Tesco a lady came up to me and said how she wished she had a scooter like mine so she wouldn't have to walk all the time, and wasn't it so useful. I just smiled and said she could have it if she wanted. She looked at me and I told her to take it. No charge. She began to look uneasy so I said it's free but there is one condition. You have to take my disabilities with it. She looked thoroughly ashamed and hurried away.


----------



## Happy Paws2

This is Sainsbury's policy on deliveries

Doorstep deliveries
In order to protect the safety and wellbeing of our customers and colleagues we are taking a number of steps to ensure that we are able to deliver to you as safely as possible. *This allows us to continue deliveries to self-isolating customers. *

We have taken the decision to deliver your shopping to your front door in shopping bags rather than taking it inside. If you live in a flat, *we will still bring your shopping to your own front door. *

Drivers will use alcohol based hand sanitiser regularly throughout their deliveries.


----------



## Cully

This is what Tesco have to say about deliveries.


If you aren't vulnerable, disabled or elderly, our delivery drivers are now following social distancing guidelines, so they’ll deliver to your doorstep while keeping a 2-metre distance from you. If you live in a flat, your groceries will still be delivered to your front door.

If you're vulnerable, disabled or elderly, the driver can still bring your shopping inside if you ask, but they won’t be able to enter your home if you're currently self-isolating.


----------



## urbantigers

Well this is weird but I can't find the page on Ocado I looked at just a couple of hours ago. It was about delivery to flats. It amounted to they may or they may not, in typical Ocado woolly wording. I get so annoyed by their lack of clarity. I want them to just be clear about their policies. I want to know whether they will or they won't and what guidance they have given to drivers. If it's at the driver's discretion then tell me that. That would essentially be a no in that they cannot guarantee they will, but the driver may if s/he thinks it's safe to do so. If that's the case they need to be honest and upfront about it and stop talking in riddles. If they have told drivers to deliver to a customers front door even when in a flat, tell me that. I don't want drivers lying and hiding behind saying they aren't allowed to if they are and they just mean they don't want to.

I would assume they all have gloves and hand sanitizer provided. If they don't have masks perhaps they should be given for entering blocks of flats if they feel social distancing may not be possible. Perhaps Tim Steiner could pay for them out of his obscenely large bonus last year (something like 56 million)

edit - I stand corrected, it was a mere £54 million bonus 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-51469002


----------



## mrs phas

I have this on my front door
amazingly I havent missed an order since
My tesco delivery driver always brings the boxes rght to by doorstep, then waits at the end of my path, and, asks if my son is in to pop them inside for me.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06X92J511/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mrs phas

@urbantigers 
dont know if you have these, but the CEO email is on there
whenever i complain about something thats really ground my gizzard, ive always emailed the CEO or whomever the head honcho is
As $h!t only travels one way
email customer services it never goes up
email the head of operations and they get angry and it most definitley travels down
And tweets are very handy to get your complaint noticed, if you have twitter of course ( i dont, fb is enough of a fuster cluck for me)

*Ocado (UK) complaints contacts*


Email *Customer Services* on * [email protected]*

Call *Customer Services* on * 0345 656 1234*

Email *Tim Steiner* (CEO) on * [email protected]*

Tweet * Ocado (UK) Customer Services*


----------



## Cully

*This is what Ocado say about deliveries.*



*Will the driver still carry my shopping into my home*

To help protect both you and our drivers, we're reducing the points of contact when we deliver. Your driver will knock and greet you as normal, but they will then place the bags on your doorstep for you to take inside. They will no longer be carrying them into your home or handing them to you directly.

If you live in a flat, please note that we will still try to deliver outside the front door of your flat but our drivers may call you to ask if they can drop this outside of your building.

Customers will still be able to return substitutions at the door, the only difference, for now, is that your driver will ask you first if you are happy with them and, if not, will take back the substitutions before you pick up the shopping. Unfortunately, they cannot take back substitutions if you've already touched your shopping.

Challenge 25 checks for age-restricted products will continue as normal.

............................................................................................................................................

This is the Ocado FAQ's which might be useful.
https://help.ocado.com/hc/en-us/categories/360000708132-Frequently-Asked-Questions

And if you need a phone number -0345 6561234
Hope it's some use @urbantigers


----------



## urbantigers

Thanks @Cully that's the link I was looking for. It basically says they'll try but may not deliver to flats. Which doesn't tell me anything about Ocado's policy and what drivers are told. I need to know whether they are supposed to deliver or whether drivers are allowed to decide not to deliver.

i emailed CEO office a while ago and whilst they didn't really admit to anything, something about my priority access changed so I considered it a result. I don't really want to email them again. I just want to know what their official policy is. I suspect I will get a non answer but I'm going to keep emailing them until they tell me clearly what's going on.

I hate Ocado. They are getting the boot when this is over.


----------



## Cully

The way I read it is that the drivers might or might not deliver direct to the door of your flat but are within their rights to call you and inform you they are only coming as far as the main door to the building. Infuriating I know. I expect it is probably down to drivers discretion whether they consider it safe. Not very helpful I know. Although the actual wording: "but our drivers may call you to *ask* if they can drop this outside of your building". That means they can ask if they can leave it outside. So what about if you say "no, I'm disabled and can't possibly collect it"? Not very clear at all is it, and open to interpretation.
I don't know if you've already said but are there any other supermarkets you could get deliveries from. Things have calmed down a lot now so more slots are available. It might be worth trying.


----------



## Sacrechat

urbantigers said:


> I would assume they all have gloves and hand sanitizer provided.


You would think so, but one Ocado delivery driver told us they haven't even been provided with the appropriate spray or wipes suitable for killing viruses. What they have been given might as well just be water, so your shopping, bags and any containers in the van are not being properly cleaned.


----------



## urbantigers

Sacremist said:


> You would think so, but one Ocado delivery driver told us they haven't even been provided with the appropriate spray or wipes suitable for killing viruses. What they have been given might as well just be water, so your shopping, bags and any containers in the van are not being properly cleaned.


that's appalling.

I've had a reply

"Good morning...

I am sorry to hear....

it is the driver's discretion whether they wish to enter the flats to deliver the shopping or leave it at the main entrance.

The driver should, however, call you on arrival if they have any concerns about entering the flats to ask if you can collect the shopping from the main door but if the customer is unable to due to disability/self isolating etc then they should still be taking the shopping to the door.

if they still refuse to do so contact needs to be made with their site immediately to achieve delivery

sorry again ... have passed feedback to his managers ..will remind him of processes......

not terribly clear but I think they are saying driver's discretion but if they want to leave at main entrance should check with customer can be collected. If not, they should still take to flat. If not willing to do that, they should contact someone at their end.


----------



## Cully

Great, you got a response. It's pretty much what I said in my last post, drivers discretion but you can insist on deliver to door. Good to know. If drivers are unhappy about delivering in blocks of flats then they shouldn't have them included on their round. In theory anyway. I suppose it's harder in reality.


----------



## rona

Is anyone still having issues?
We have now managed to get 4 weekly click and collect in a row from Tesco. Useful as I am now shopping for my friend too. 

Also, how are people getting their prescriptions?
I normally go in and pick it up but I haven't set foot in a shop since this started and I really don't want to either.
I've cut down on my blood pressure pills to make them last longer. Taking my pressure every 3-4 days and it's been fine


----------



## Siskin

I’ve noticed that there are far more click and collect slots available now at Tesco’s also the more expensive one hour delivery slots, so I guess more people are going back to the shop rather then having deliveries etc


----------



## mrs phas

rona said:


> Also, how are people getting their prescriptions?
> I normally go in and pick it up but I haven't set foot in a shop since this started and I really don't want to either.
> I've cut down on my blood pressure pills to make them last longer. Taking my pressure every 3-4 days and it's been fine


that is very naughty Mrs
your prescription is tailored to your needs and should be taken routinely as prescribed, its a cummulative medication after all

our town hall, and many of the parish councils, are running a scheme where, the volunteer service, will pick up and drop off your prescriptions, as long as theyre free, or, been paid for in advance, either with the chemist or by having one of those prepayment thingies
so matt and i go through that for ours, as tesco dont deliver

have you looked to see if your area do something similar


----------



## Lurcherlad

We have a weekly delivery slot with Asda guaranteed until October.

OH’s meds are being delivered by the Pharmacy.

Everything we’ve needed for weeks now has been ordered online and delivered.

A friend and BIL will pick up stuff if we need anything.

I can’t see any changes in the foreseeable future so I’m grateful for it all tbh and the system is working well for us.


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve been able to get delivery slots from Tesco and Sainsbury’s with ease the last few weeks. Thank goodness I do not fancy entering a supermarket.


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Is anyone still having issues?
> We have now managed to get 4 weekly click and collect in a row from Tesco. Useful as I am now shopping for my friend too.
> 
> Also, how are people getting their prescriptions?
> I normally go in and pick it up but I haven't set foot in a shop since this started and I really don't want to either.
> I've cut down on my blood pressure pills to make them last longer. Taking my pressure every 3-4 days and it's been fine


Volunteers are delivering prescriptions but it might be just for vulnerable customers. OH went into our local chemist to get dry eye drops for me as I dont get them on prescription. It was very quiet and no other customers went he went in . But only two are allowed in at any time and one has to stand in a corner while the other is being served.

I get priority delivery every week with Asda but this week they have let me down and the next delivery is the week after . I managed to get an Iceland delivery instead for this Wednesday .


----------



## rona

mrs phas said:


> that is very naughty Mrs
> your prescription is tailored to your needs and should be taken routinely as prescribed, its a cummulative medication after all


My Doctor let me work my meds out on my own, he prescribed and I experimented which was the best combination. Since my pressure has been excellent for quite some time I thought it would be relatively safe to try to cut. I have two drugs and I'm taking one every day, just one one day and the other the next rather than both together. My pressure is still excellent


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> My Doctor let me work my meds out on my own, he prescribed and I experimented which was the best combination. Since my pressure has been excellent for quite some time I thought it would be relatively safe to try to cut. I have two drugs and I'm taking one every day, just one one day and the other the next rather than both together. My pressure is still excellent


I have cut back on my RA drugs too but not because of prescription issues but because they weaken my immune system . The only drug I have to take on a daily basis is Tamoxifen .


----------



## mrs phas

rona said:


> My Doctor let me work my meds out on my own, he prescribed and I experimented which was the best combination. Since my pressure has been excellent for quite some time I thought it would be relatively safe to try to cut. I have two drugs and I'm taking one every day, just one one day and the other the next rather than both together. My pressure is still excellent


OK, so im not allowed to nag
but
Its because I care


----------



## Jaf

My friend has meds delivered by an online pharmacy. They collect the prescription from your gp and post the meds to your door. Will even do repeats and if you don’t pay a prescription charge it’s free as normal. They use pharmacy2u.


----------



## MilleD

rona said:


> Is anyone still having issues?
> We have now managed to get 4 weekly click and collect in a row from Tesco. Useful as I am now shopping for my friend too.
> 
> Also, how are people getting their prescriptions?
> I normally go in and pick it up but I haven't set foot in a shop since this started and I really don't want to either.
> I've cut down on my blood pressure pills to make them last longer. Taking my pressure every 3-4 days and it's been fine


Does something like www.pharmacy2u.co.uk deal with your GP?


----------



## MilleD

Jaf said:


> My friend has meds delivered by an online pharmacy. They collect the prescription from your gp and post the meds to your door. Will even do repeats and if you don't pay a prescription charge it's free as normal. They use pharmacy2u.


Sorry, didn't clock all of your response before I posted.


----------



## Charity

My experience with online shopping has got worse as time has gone on. We've been online shopping with Sainsburys since it began. When lockdown began, I was shopping for myself and an elderly friend. Both she and my OH and I are self isolating because of either age or health issues which are, as far as the Government advises, high risk. Obviously, though, not high enough for us to be considered vulnerable and get online shopping. I was struggling to get delivery slots for both of us up until about three weeks ago when I received an e-mail saying you could only do ONE shop every seven days, that meant I couldn't shop for both of us so my friend has had to now use the voluntary services of the local Council. Trying to get a slot since then has been an absolute nightmare, I was going on their site several times a day until a slot became available and I grabbed it.

The week before last, the only slot I could get was 9.00 - 10.00 p.m. Saturday evening. When it arrived, an item of some expense was missing so I had to phone them to ask for a refund. I rang at 9.25 p.m. and waited a whole hour for someone to answer. I explained the situation of not being able to get slots easily and the man asked me if I had gone onto the Government's website to register as vulnerable to which I replied that I had but was not sick enough to be considered as such. I then asked when the slots went on and he said midnight every evening and suggested I stay up until then in order to ensure getting a slot!!

Laughable as that sounds, and telling my OH, I'm not **** well staying up until gone midnight, since then I've found the only time I can get a slot is when I'm not sleeping well and I go on at about 4.30 in the morning, then I can actually get a slot. How absolutely stupid is that. Why don't they put them on about 6 o'clock in the morning or some more reasonable hour.

My neighbour, who is over 70, is on the Government's list and can get a delivery slot with no problem and has even shopped for us once.

If there is one area of this whole virus situation that has stressed me more than any other, its trying to get a week's shopping. We have no family to help us and you can't expect friends or neighbours to do a weekly shop, online or at the store, for weeks on end until how ever long it takes. I've turned to shopping at local shops who deliver to get some items and I really feel like giving up Sainsburys when all this is over.

I completely understand why people who are disabled or have serious medical conditions come first but that shouldn't mean those of us in the next group who are also at risk should just fall in a gap where we are trying to look after ourselves but are just being ignored. Loyalty to us as long time customers means nothing.

*On the matter of prescriptions, I've been using Pharmacy2U for a couple of months and they are very good so I definitely recommend them, if that helps anyone. My OH has his prescription delivered by Boots.*


----------



## urbantigers

I’m finding it easier to get delivery slots, although it’s nothing like as easy as it was before all of this. I have managed to get weekly deliveries from Ocado although I have to book a couple of weeks in advance. I managed to get a Waitrose slot for this past Saturday so took great pleasure in cancelling my Ocado delivery due the day before. I then received an email from Ocado reminding me that I could have one slot every 7 days! Just you wait, they’ll be betting me to shop with them soon. Waitrose are too expensive to use every week but it was nice for a change. I do like the mix of Waitrose, Ocado and other brand name products I can get with Ocado, but won’t be able to get Waitrose products from them for much longer. Waitrose is also free delivery which helps to offset some of the extra cost.

I am happy to go and collect my prescription. Now that I am getting deliveries I am much calmer about it all but I also think it’s partly down to the fact that I am not self isolating and I am happy to go out. My main problem all along with online deliveries has been my difficulty actually doing an in store shop due to mobility problems rather than worries about going out. I feel more relaxed about it all now.


----------



## ForestWomble

urbantigers said:


> Just had an Ocado delivery and had the same experience as @Cully the driver refused to enter my block of flats and bring my shopping to my front door. Under normal circumstances (remember them?!) the driver brings my shopping inside for me but I understand why that is not possible at the moment, and can just about manage to get it inside the door so that I can unpack at my leisure. Since lockdown, they have brought them to my front door every time until now. The driver was very rude. Ocado have gone down the pan lately before lockdown, but the drivers have always been their redeeming feature.
> 
> The irony is that I am the first flat inside the door to the block. He wedged the door open with the shopping (so creating a security risk) so could have brought it to my door without touching anything and without coming within 2m of me (I'd happily have closed my door). It's just too far for me to carry bags plus bending and carrying them is difficult and carries high risk of falling.
> 
> I must have been really angry because I thought I'd calmed down by the time i asked a neighbour to bring them in for me, but she had to tell me to calm down!
> 
> now that I have calmed down, I feel upset. I'm close to crying. Which is a bit daft given that I have my shopping in and unpacked. I think when you are disabled - and I'm sure other disabled people will agree - you just get on with it and avoid self pity but sometimes a tiny thing can push you over the edge and make you want to scream "do you not think my life is hard enough without this?". I don't look disabled to a delivery driver as my flat is small so I don't need to use my wheelchair indoors. Sometimes I use my crutches but I can furniture walk and lean against the wall when answering the door on most occasions. So look "normal" to anyone at the door. I don't know whether it would have made a difference if I'd answered the door sat in my wheelchair. Maybe I need to do that next time.


I'm so sorry to hear about this. 
I would recommend answering the door in your wheelchair as 'seeing' the disability does seem to help.
I'm a wheelchair user and my 'problem' has been the reverse in that most delivery people take one look at me and want to bring the delivery inside or pass it to me, when it comes to food delivery I say 'If I shut myself and the dog in the lounge, could you just leave everything in the hallway please', in general they are happy to do that and my hallway is so small they don't even have to come in really, I've had a few times when the delivery has just been dumped by the front door and I have to struggle to get it in, but thankfully hasn't happened too many times.



rona said:


> Is anyone still having issues?
> We have now managed to get 4 weekly click and collect in a row from Tesco. Useful as I am now shopping for my friend too.
> 
> Also, how are people getting their prescriptions?
> I normally go in and pick it up but I haven't set foot in a shop since this started and I really don't want to either.
> I've cut down on my blood pressure pills to make them last longer. Taking my pressure every 3-4 days and it's been fine


My chemist is doing home deliveries, but you have to ask for that.


----------



## kimthecat

@Charity  Sorry to hear this. Iceland and Tescos release slots daily at 11 am. Tescos had some today but dates available was from 15th June. They are still free but going quickly.


----------



## Cully

@Charity , I really sympathise with the online shopping problem as it seems to have become an unwanted career move for many of us, we spend that long working at it. Thankfully I've found I can now get Tesco slots every 7-10 days but at the beginning it was ridiculous, especially considering I have been online shopping with them for years.
Like you I don't qualify as severely vulnerable but am more so than many so prefer to not take any risk with going outdoors, at least until I feel more confident. My health problems mean I get offered a flu jab every year.
I think sometimes it depends on where you live as to how successful you are at getting delivery slots. I can now get ASDA and Iceland but not as regularly as Tesco, but I don't have to sit up until the early hours for slots to open. I did to begin with. I now find that it's on or around the hour that Tesco open slots, and it's throughout the day. I got one this morning at about 10.30 for June 17th.
I had no luck with Sainsbury's or Ocado and have stopped even trying now.
Have you had any luck with any of the other supermarkets? It might be worth a try now that the initial craziness has eased.
I have a couple of neighbours who go shopping and can get me bread or bits and pieces I might run out of before my next delivery, and I in turn include some of their stuff in with mine, like the heavy items: cat litter and bottled water. So it works ok for now, but there are certain things I would rather choose myself and not rely on a picker. And I miss looking on the reduced shelves for a bargain.
As for prescriptions, well I normally get mine delivered. I have to get my repeat prescription request to the surgery and they send it across to a local pharmacy electronically, who then deliver it to me at home. I believe there are some surgeries who are doubling up on repeat scripts. My friend gets 2 months supply now instead of one.
I hope you can get something better sorted with shopping soon as it's so time consuming being glued to your pc all the time. I'm now coming to admire the patience of a cat hunting a mouse!


----------



## Charity

kimthecat said:


> @Charity  Sorry to hear this. Iceland and Tescos release slots daily at 11 am. Tescos had some today but dates available was from 15th June. They are still free but going quickly.


I think I've joined up with every local supermarket there is . I haven't had any luck with Tesco or Waitrose, as you say its too long a wait with Tesco and Waitrose never had any, they seem to be like Sainsburys. I suppose I prefer to stick with Sainsburys if I can as they've already got my list on there. I did find at the beginning by the time you'd done the list, the slots were gone, but I got wise to that, I put my list on a couple of days beforehand and leave it until I get a slot. This week, I can't try until Wednesday which is seven days after I last did it.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @Charity , I really sympathise with the online shopping problem as it seems to have become an unwanted career move for many of us, we spend that long working at it. Thankfully I've found I can now get Tesco slots every 7-10 days but at the beginning it was ridiculous, especially considering I have been online shopping with them for years.
> Like you I don't qualify as severely vulnerable but am more so than many so prefer to not take any risk with going outdoors, at least until I feel more confident. My health problems mean I get offered a flu jab every year.
> I think sometimes it depends on where you live as to how successful you are at getting delivery slots. I can now get ASDA and Iceland but not as regularly as Tesco, but I don't have to sit up until the early hours for slots to open. I did to begin with. I now find that it's on or around the hour that Tesco open slots, and it's throughout the day. I got one this morning at about 10.30 for June 17th.
> I had no luck with Sainsbury's or Ocado and have stopped even trying now.
> Have you had any luck with any of the other supermarkets? It might be worth a try now that the initial craziness has eased.
> I have a couple of neighbours who go shopping and can get me bread or bits and pieces I might run out of before my next delivery, and I in turn include some of their stuff in with mine, like the heavy items: cat litter and bottled water. So it works ok for now, but there are certain things I would rather choose myself and not rely on a picker. And I miss looking on the reduced shelves for a bargain.
> As for prescriptions, well I normally get mine delivered. I have to get my repeat prescription request to the surgery and they send it across to a local pharmacy electronically, who then deliver it to me at home. I believe there are some surgeries who are doubling up on repeat scripts. My friend gets 2 months supply now instead of one.
> I hope you can get something better sorted with shopping soon as it's so time consuming being glued to your pc all the time. I'm now coming to admire the patience of a cat hunting a mouse!


I'm glad someone else feels as worn out as me @Cully, you're right it is so time consuming. I don't understand where they get their vulnerable lists from. I've got a friend who has a defibrillator and only about 23% of his heart works on its own yet he's not had a letter, its weird.

I actually think the supermarkets were concentrating more on people who visit the stores, they were trying to encourage people to do that for quite a long time which was daft when the Government were telling you to stay at home, I think they rather left the online shoppers high and dry a bit.


----------



## Siskin

Charity said:


> I'm glad someone else feels as worn out as me @Cully, you're right it is so time consuming. I don't understand where they get their vulnerable lists from. I've got a friend who has a defibrillator and only about 23% of his heart works on its own yet he's not had a letter, its weird.
> 
> I actually think the supermarkets were concentrating more on people who visit the stores, they were trying to encourage people to do that for quite a long time which was daft when the Government were telling you to stay at home, I think they rather left the online shoppers high and dry a bit.


I was getting quite desperate about getting a click and collect slot at Tesco's, staying up until midnight was useless as despite being in a queue there was no slots available when I was taken to the booking page. A friend gave me a special Tescos number to phone for people who are vulnerable and I spoke at length to a nice lady and explained my problem and need to shield but unable to get a slot. She then put me onto their vulnerable person list for priority slots and a whole new world of delivery slots opened up. Not had a problem since. Interestingly there were no checks, as far as I am aware, as to exactly who I was, she just took my word for it. I could have been a healthy person ringing them and just sounding desperate and tearful. I believe the number for this service is in the vulnerable person part of the Help page on Tesco's website if anyone having problems and needs this service to have a try


----------



## Charity

Siskin said:


> I was getting quite desperate about getting a click and collect slot at Tesco's, staying up until midnight was useless as despite being in a queue there was no slots available when I was taken to the booking page. A friend gave me a special Tescos number to phone for people who are vulnerable and I spoke at length to a nice lady and explained my problem and need to shield but unable to get a slot. She then put me onto their vulnerable person list for priority slots and a whole new world of delivery slots opened up. Not had a problem since. Interestingly there were no checks, as far as I am aware, as to exactly who I was, she just took my word for it. I could have been a healthy person ringing them and just sounding desperate and tearful. I believe the number for this service is in the vulnerable person part of the Help page on Tesco's website if anyone having problems and needs this service to have a try


I wish Sainsburys were that accommodating. I asked the chap on the phone if I could register with them but he said I would have to go on the Government's list, no favours there.


----------



## Siskin

Charity said:


> I wish Sainsburys were that accommodating. I asked the chap on the phone if I could register with them but he said I would have to go on the Government's list, no favours there.


I found that with sainsburys as well


----------



## kimthecat

Charity said:


> I think I've joined up with every local supermarket there is . I haven't had any luck with Tesco or Waitrose, as you say its too long a wait with Tesco and Waitrose never had any, they seem to be like Sainsburys. I suppose I prefer to stick with Sainsburys if I can as they've already got my list on there. I did find at the beginning by the time you'd done the list, the slots were gone, but I got wise to that, I put my list on a couple of days beforehand and leave it until I get a slot. This week, I can't try until Wednesday which is seven days after I last did it.


At the start , I joined Tesco. Iceland and Asda. Sainburys ans Morrison werent letting any more people register. I only heard from iceland and asda . never heard from Tesco.


----------



## Charity

Got up at 4.50 this morning and managed to get a Sainsburys slot for Saturday evening, that's all there was for the week today 

On the topic of prescription delivery, I see there was a question about Pharmacy2U. If anyone wants to know how it works, this is roughly how, its pretty straight forward

1. You first register or someone on your behalf can register giving the usual details, name, address, DOB etc. and your GP's details
2. It will ask you to list what medication/items you want and dosage plus how often you need to re-order. This will remain in your account for future ordering
3. It will also ask what date you wish your first delivery. You need to allow 10 days for them to contact your GP and process orders though, this time, I found I received my medication within three days of ordering 
4. P2U then contacts your GP for authorisation to supply your medication. They will e-mail you to tell you when this has been received.
5. Within a few days, you should get your medication through the post.
6. P2U will send you reminders to re-order (quite often) or you can indicate in your account when you wish to receive a reminder.
7. When the time comes to re-order, you are required to give confirmation by ticking the items you want (just as you would on a normal paper prescription)

That's about it. It is very well explained on their website.

P2U also have their own chemist shop where you can buy non prescription items and other services such as an online GP.

https://www.pharmacy2u.co.uk/pharmacy

There are also other delivery services like Boots or Echo, which is run by Lloyds Pharmacy, but I found this only works with certain GP practices and mine wasn't on it.


----------



## Cully

@Charity ,that's shocking your friend isn't classed as vulnerable, it really does make you wonder who makes up these lists and distributes them as there seems no organisation.
I haven't had any letter or texts but I know I'm vulnerable so wont be going out until I want to. I'm sure there will be another wave now lockdown has eased and people are just being so irresponsible about distancing. Its way too soon for so much freedom. Well, it's maybe not too much freedom, rather too many idiots!!
It was interesting what you said about by the time you'd done your list, the slots had gone. With Tesco, once I've picked my slot I get well over an hour to shop before I lose my slot. Once I've got my slot I put a few things in my basket (less than £20) and then checkout. That way I don't run out of time and it means I can go back at anytime up until 23.00 the day before delivery to add to my basket or delete anything I don't want. They make a tiny charge to reserve the slot but you don't pay for your shopping until delivery day.
I expect every shop has it's own system but I find Tesco works for me very well.


----------



## Bisbow

Had a Tesco delivery this morning and the driver was very friendly and cheerful and brightened up a grey and dreary day
Also had an email from Tesco telling me as a vulnerable customer I can book up to 4 delivery slots
Very reassuring to be sure I can do that and have done so


----------



## Happy Paws2

Bisbow said:


> Had a Tesco delivery this morning and the driver was very friendly and cheerful and brightened up a grey and dreary day
> *Also had an email from Tesco telling me as a vulnerable customer I can book up to 4 delivery slots*
> Very reassuring to be sure I can do that and have done so


What do you mean by 4 delivery slots?
I can have weekly deliveries from Sainsbury's


----------



## Bisbow

Happy Paws2 said:


> What do you mean by 4 delivery slots?
> I can have weekly deliveries from Sainsbury's


It means I have a guaranteed slot booked for the next four weeks and that suits me fine as by then I hope to be able to go to the store without too many worries
Just have to wait and see about that though but I know we will not starve for a month


----------



## GingerNinja

@Charity have you called Sainsbury's to register as higher risk? My mum has only ordered something once with Tesco but (after someone telling her) ca;;ed them and got registered as "over 70" with guaranteed weekly slots. It looks like Sainsbury's are also doing this - call 0800 953 4988.

My mum has also used the Morrison's telephone order service, where you do not need to be an existing customer but must live within 10 miles of a store - with this you get a list (shopping menu!) which is very limited but still better than nothing and it comes the following day - call 0345 611 6111 (option 5).


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> @Charity have you called Sainsbury's to register as higher risk? My mum has only ordered something once with Tesco but (after someone telling her) ca;;ed them and got registered as "over 70" with guaranteed weekly slots. It looks like Sainsbury's are also doing this - call 0800 953 4988.
> 
> My mum has also used the Morrison's telephone order service, where you do not need to be an existing customer but must live within 10 miles of a store - with this you get a list (shopping menu!) which is very limited but still better than nothing and it comes the following day - call 0345 611 6111 (option 5).


Thank you for that @GingerNinja, as I said, when I spoke to a chap a week ago at Sainsburys, he said, they were only giving priority to those on the Government's list which isn't us as we're not 70 (by six months annoyingly) and although we have what the Government say are risk health conditions, they aren't *higher* risk as those on their list, so we're basically stuffed.

@Cully, I do the same as you now although I have to pay at the time but when they started the vulnerable priority, it was impossible to get near the booking a delivery, it just kept coming up with a message telling you vulnerable people were being given priority and the diary was totally empty of any available slots. That's when my vulnerable neighbour offered to do a shop for me (laughable really as I should be shopping for her don't you think?) Since then they have amended it so that now you can go on at very unsociable hours and then hopefully get a slot, which is why I'm on the site at 4.30 a.m. If I wait until about 7.00 a.m. there's nothing. :Banghead


----------



## Cully

Oh @Charity I do feel for you, it all seems so unfair expecting anyone to stay awake all night just to book a delivery slot. It's madness! I hope they start to offer slots at decent times soon, it's just not right.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## rona

Charity said:


> I think I've joined up with every local supermarket there is . I haven't had any luck with Tesco or Waitrose, as you say its too long a wait with Tesco and Waitrose never had any, they seem to be like Sainsburys. I suppose I prefer to stick with Sainsburys if I can as they've already got my list on there. I did find at the beginning by the time you'd done the list, the slots were gone, but I got wise to that, I put my list on a couple of days beforehand and leave it until I get a slot. This week, I can't try until Wednesday which is seven days after I last did it.


Surely if you book Tesco well in advance, then you only have to worry about the next two weeks, as next week you could then book another slot from Tesco?

We book all ours for 3 weeks time, by doing this we have now had 5 weeks of click & collect in a row. You don't have to actually do a proper order until the week you want it. We just put anything on to bring it to minimum amount and adjust it the week before delivery


----------



## Charity

Isn't it sad when you get excited about managing to book a delivery slot. I've got a delivery Monday with Waitrose, first time I've been able to to get one with them and one with Tesco for the 22nd.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Isn't it sad when you get excited about managing to book a delivery slot. I've got a delivery Monday with Waitrose, first time I've been able to to get one with them and one with Tesco for the 22nd.


I should think so too. It's quite an achievement. Did you reward yourself with a nice cuppa?


----------



## Jobeth

I registered with Iceland at the time (I didn’t need to use them) and they are now sending me emails trying to get me to use their delivery service. If I wanted to I could have a slot the same day/tomorrow with a £5 discount. Might be worth looking at if anyone still finds it difficult to get a slot as they also email you when they are available.


----------



## rona

Jobeth said:


> I registered with Iceland at the time (I didn't need to use them) and they are now sending me emails trying to get me to use their delivery service. If I wanted to I could have a slot the same day/tomorrow with a £5 discount. Might be worth looking at if anyone still finds it difficult to get a slot as they also email you when they are available.


Yes, we've had a couple of emails from Iceland offering us slots too


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I should think so too. It's quite an achievement. Did you reward yourself with a nice cuppa?


Would you believe, I went onto Sainsburys at 7 ish this morning and there were quite a few slots for Monday. Dilemma....do I continue with Waitrose or cancel and have my usual Sainsburys. Decided to stick with Waitrose as then later next week I'll be able to book with Sainsburys earlier than usual as I haven't had a delivery this week (as said before can only book once every seven days). Life is so complicated :Banghead


----------



## Cully

Have the supermarkets got their toilet facilities open? I can't seem to find any info on any of their websites.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Cully said:


> Have the supermarkets got their toilet facilities open? I can't seem to find any info on any of their websites.


Sainsburys have, well the small Sainsbury`s here has anyway which is just as well because at the moment the public toilets aren`t open and this is a tourist town so people need to go somewhere!


----------



## urbantigers

I’m having no difficulty booking Ocado slots now, but I had an email yesterday saying they were putting my monthly smart pass fee up. I noticed the prices of a lot of things has increased too. I feel they are taking advantage of the situation because they know that a lot of people are in the same boat as me - if I cancel my smart pass I will lose my priority status and will struggle to get delivery slots. So I’m stuck with them for now. Reason 1005 to dump Ocado when things are more normal. I’ve had a couple of Waitrose deliveries too. Harder to get a slot with them and usually it’s last minute but I’ve taken great pleasure in getting the odd slot then cancelling my Ocado one. They are more expensive though and less choice than Ocado. However, the lovely Waitrose delivery man brought my bags into the hallway for me on Thursday without even being asked.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our SmartPass went up too @urbantigers but we are only on the cheapest midweek one, so it's now £4.99 a month (was £2.99 a month). Considering I can get four deliveries from that, I'm happy. I'm booking the slot for the two weeks ahead when we have our delivery for the week (which tends to be a Tuesday, I seem to have got into a little schedule). I think the thing I noticed was that there were no "normal" offers but they are starting to come back now e.g. the 3 for £10 on meat/chicken/fish. I do like Ocado a lot, so we will stick with them, as the food is picked straight from a warehouse which I really like.

I have found that if I have to go to a supermarket, I have been going to Morrison's early in the morning (not as early as the NHS hour generally, but certainly before 8am) and it's fine. If I want to go to Lidl for my "strange things" then I go on the way home after work - as there's literally nobody in there at 5pm. It's all in the timing  I think I've finally got is sussed now, haha.


----------



## urbantigers

My anytime smart pass has gone up from 4.99 to 6.49. I used to like Ocado a lot but several things over the past few years have caused me to become frustrated with them even before lockdown. I have always bought a lot of essential Waitrose products (when I started with Ocado Waitrose didn't do their own online deliveries) so I felt a bit disappointed when I learnt that they would no longer be selling Waitrose products from Sept 2020. That caused a bit of conflict, but Ocado in general Also started to annoy me. There were a few delivery drivers not up to their usual standard (usually the delivery drivers excelled at being polite and helpful but I started to get some a bit grumpy and not quite as helpful). Then they stopped giving substituted items at the same price as the one you ordered (and delivering subs costing twice as much!), prices in general seemed to go up and there were more out of stock and substituted items. For the first few years that I used Ocado I don't think I had a single substituted or missing item, but it started to become commonplace a couple of years ago. I think there have been a few other little things that niggled - like lots of broken eggs (there was a time when they put an elastic band around the boxes and I never had a single broken egg in years. They stopped doing this and hey presto - eggs upside down, sideways etc and often broken).

So before lockdown I was a bit fed up with Ocado. Now, I feel they reacted more slowly than other supermarkets to the situation and failed completely at communication. Their app is still down so I have order via their website (and the opportunity for one click additions if you forget something not available). I will still probably buy from them but I am waiting to see whether they return to some free delivery slots mid week (I'd be happy to have delivery late in the evening or early morning). I can see myself ordering from them once a month or something and then somewhere like Tesco for the other deliveries. Tesco is my nearest supermarket and it's usually where I go if I have to actually go to a supermarket. Waitrose still offer some free delivery slots so would still be able to still get odd delivery from them. Maybe I'll switch to the Ocado mid week pass but I don't think that gives priority access at the moment. I too like the fact that it's picked from the warehouse and not from a shop where it's been handled by lots of people. Tbh, if they were sticking with Waitrose products I'd probably still use them and just grumble! I think that might be the deal breaker for me.



Mrs Funkin said:


> Our SmartPass went up too @urbantigers but we are only on the cheapest midweek one, so it's now £4.99 a month (was £2.99 a month). Considering I can get four deliveries from that, I'm happy. I'm booking the slot for the two weeks ahead when we have our delivery for the week (which tends to be a Tuesday, I seem to have got into a little schedule). I think the thing I noticed was that there were no "normal" offers but they are starting to come back now e.g. the 3 for £10 on meat/chicken/fish. I do like Ocado a lot, so we will stick with them, as the food is picked straight from a warehouse which I really like.
> 
> I have found that if I have to go to a supermarket, I have been going to Morrison's early in the morning (not as early as the NHS hour generally, but certainly before 8am) and it's fine. If I want to go to Lidl for my "strange things" then I go on the way home after work - as there's literally nobody in there at 5pm. It's all in the timing  I think I've finally got is sussed now, haha.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, I'm fairly happy about the (predicted) M&S pairing though as I prefer their fruit and veg. We do get priority allocated slots too, once a week is our allowance. They tried to put our midweek pass up more but husband called them. Sad to read that about your drivers and the subs, I rarely get subs and the drivers are nice who cover this area, so it's a shame you've been having issues.


----------



## urbantigers

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm, I'm fairly happy about the (predicted) M&S pairing though as I prefer their fruit and veg. We do get priority allocated slots too, once a week is our allowance. They tried to put our midweek pass up more but husband called them. Sad to read that about your drivers and the subs, I rarely get subs and the drivers are nice who cover this area, so it's a shame you've been having issues.


Do you get priority access due to the pass or due to being on the very vulnerable list?

I like M&S but would not want to buy their stuff as part of my weekly shop. We have an M&S food store close by and I do like to have a browse in there but I see those purchases as extra treats and lots of stuff I buy is ready to go or indulgent desserts etc. Whereas I find the Waitrose stuff I buy is often ingredients and stuff that I struggle to find elsewhere. So I was gutted when I leant early last year about the switch from Waitrose to M&S. I'm sure Waitrose will be glad to be rid of Ocado as it will no doubt increase their online sales.

There isn't anything specific that I can put my finger on about the drivers. The odd one been a bit grumpy, but usually perfectly ok, it's just I feel it used to be part of their brand identity that they went over and above with customer service and their drivers were always their saving grace and all super polite and friendly. I've noticed late (before lockdown) that they often don't ask if you are happy with any subs. As I get my receipt before the delivery, I can see if there are any subs and mention them myself if I don't want them, but I think the drivers are supposed to mention them. Shame really, as I used to defend Ocado to the hilt when people criticised them for being expensive etc. As they performed well in every way for me. But there's just been a gradual slipping of standards as far as I'm concerned so the Waitrose thing is sort of the final straw. Although when it all goes right I like them again and wonder whether I really will ditch them after all these years, lol!


----------



## Happy Paws2

urbantigers said:


> I like M&S but would not want to buy their stuff as part of my weekly shop. We have an M&S food store close by and I do like to have a browse in there but I see those purchases as extra treats and lots of stuff I buy is ready to go or indulgent desserts etc. Whereas I find the Waitrose stuff I buy is often ingredients and stuff that I struggle to find elsewhere. So I was gutted when I leant early last year about the switch from Waitrose to M&S. I'm sure Waitrose will be glad to be rid of Ocado as it will no doubt increase their online sales.


Same here I love M&S food and have a food store just up the road, I use to have a wonder round before lockdown picking a few special treats I'll have to get brave and go there again. At the moment we have our food delivered from Sainsbury's and just go down for a quick look round to get my fresh meat and a few treats every few 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@urbantigers it's just due to the SmartPass (I am not priority except being NHS, which has no "perk" at Ocado). I will stay with Ocado purely because of the warehouse thing, that over-rides a lot of it for me.


----------



## Sacrechat

urbantigers said:


> I'm having no difficulty booking Ocado slots now, but I had an email yesterday saying they were putting my monthly smart pass fee up. I noticed the prices of a lot of things has increased too. I feel they are taking advantage of the situation because they know that a lot of people are in the same boat as me - if I cancel my smart pass I will lose my priority status and will struggle to get delivery slots. So I'm stuck with them for now. Reason 1005 to dump Ocado when things are more normal. I've had a couple of Waitrose deliveries too. Harder to get a slot with them and usually it's last minute but I've taken great pleasure in getting the odd slot then cancelling my Ocado one. They are more expensive though and less choice than Ocado. However, the lovely Waitrose delivery man brought my bags into the hallway for me on Thursday without even being asked.


I've also noticed a significant price hike and I've got a regular slot with Asda now and on some occasions I've been able to cancel Asda as I've managed to get a slot with Morrison's, Tesco or Sainsbury's, so I haven't booked with Ocado as much. As a result, I've been getting frequent emails almost begging me to book in advance, which I've taken great pleasure in ignoring. I don't have smart pass and I'm having no problem booking slots if I wanted them, but their delivery charges have escalated beyond reasonable, by around 400%, which is another reason why I do not book with them each week. I only book with Ocado if there is something I need that only they sell. No other supermarket has hiked up their prices and I think Ocado are shooting themselves in the foot, tbh.


----------



## Sacrechat

urbantigers said:


> Do you get priority access due to the pass or due to being on the very vulnerable list?
> 
> I like M&S but would not want to buy their stuff as part of my weekly shop. We have an M&S food store close by and I do like to have a browse in there but I see those purchases as extra treats and lots of stuff I buy is ready to go or indulgent desserts etc. Whereas I find the Waitrose stuff I buy is often ingredients and stuff that I struggle to find elsewhere. So I was gutted when I leant early last year about the switch from Waitrose to M&S. I'm sure Waitrose will be glad to be rid of Ocado as it will no doubt increase their online sales.
> 
> There isn't anything specific that I can put my finger on about the drivers. The odd one been a bit grumpy, but usually perfectly ok, it's just I feel it used to be part of their brand identity that they went over and above with customer service and their drivers were always their saving grace and all super polite and friendly. I've noticed late (before lockdown) that they often don't ask if you are happy with any subs. As I get my receipt before the delivery, I can see if there are any subs and mention them myself if I don't want them, but I think the drivers are supposed to mention them. Shame really, as I used to defend Ocado to the hilt when people criticised them for being expensive etc. As they performed well in every way for me. But there's just been a gradual slipping of standards as far as I'm concerned so the Waitrose thing is sort of the final straw. Although when it all goes right I like them again and wonder whether I really will ditch them after all these years, lol!


I probably won't ditch them completely, but I certainly won't be ordering as frequently as I used to. I've also signed up with Waitrose so I will continue with them in future when I want to purchase something of theirs I like. I've always only purchased a few things from Marks and Spencer and the switch to them has put me off also as I cannot see me wanting to buy a lot of what they sell, unless they do as they say and start producing products equivalent to the ones Waitrose sell. I wait with baited breath to see if Marks and Spencer begin selling coffee flavoured shortbread, which is our go to indulgent treat.


----------



## Siskin

I managed to get onto Tesco’s priority delivery slots by phoning them and telling in them that I was vulnerable, there is a phone number in their vulnerable persons info. Unless anything’s changed they were prepared to accept without proof that I am vulnerable and both of us need to shield and can’t go to the shop. There are plenty of slots available and delivery is a flat rate of £2.


----------



## urbantigers

Sacremist said:


> I probably won't ditch them completely, but I certainly won't be ordering as frequently as I used to. I've also signed up with Waitrose so I will continue with them in future when I want to purchase something of theirs I like. I've always only purchased a few things from Marks and Spencer and the switch to them has put me off also as I cannot see me wanting to buy a lot of what they sell, unless they do as they say and start producing products equivalent to the ones Waitrose sell. I wait with baited breath to see if Marks and Spencer begin selling coffee flavoured shortbread, which is our go to indulgent treat.


Did you get the email telling you how fantastic they will be when they ditch Waitrose and sell 50,000 brands of butter?


----------



## havoc

My DIL is shielding and got no joy at all from Waitrose or Ocado despite having been a regular customer with both for years. The hero turned out to be Tesco, annoying as we never loved them as a company. I’m not sure to what extent she’ll continue with Tesco over time but she sure as hell won’t return to her previous suppliers. Ocado in particular have not exactly shone through the last three months.


----------



## Sacrechat

urbantigers said:


> Did you get the email telling you how fantastic they will be when they ditch Waitrose and sell 50,000 brands of butter?


Yes, but I couldn't be bothered to read all of it. They are full of the proverbial.


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve signed up for milk and more they are amazing.


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> I've signed up for milk and more they are amazing.


It's like everywhere else, some good some not so good. Very convenient though 

And

They seem to have Plain Flour, which no one else around here has. We've ordered some, will know tomorrow if it's true


----------



## Sandysmum

I've been shopping online with Asda for years, but since lockdown it'd been really difficult to get any slots at all.
Then a couple of weeks ago I managed to get a weekly slot, I don't know if it's coz of the delivery pass, which I've had for ages, or just being lucky to catch a spare slot, but I'm really thankful to have one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Cully

Yes @jetsmum , I had the same experience. I've shopped and had deliveries from Tesco for years but at the beginning of lockdown I really struggled to get slots, and was forced to use Asda and Iceland a few times as I was afraid I would run out of good if I relied just on Tesco.
Fortunately I started to get regular weekly Tesco slots a month ago which has taken a weight off my shoulders.
I get the impression, from the drivers, that it's down to them having enough stock again, taking on more drivers and acquiring more vans.


----------



## rona

rona said:


> They seem to have Plain Flour, which no one else around here has. We've ordered some, will know tomorrow if it's true


I'm pleased to report that we now have a bag of plain flour in the cupboard


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> I'm pleased to report that we now have a bag of plain flour in the cupboard


I caught a bit of countryfile the other day filmed from a water powered flour mill. They had suddenly been inundated with orders when the supermarkets ran out of flour and had something like a 6 week waiting list on deliveries at the time of filming. He used wheat grown locally and could only make so much flour in a day and couldn't up production. Prior to this he was barely making ends meet. He hoped that once it was all over his new customers would continue getting their flour from him


----------



## Bisbow

rona said:


> I'm pleased to report that we now have a bag of plain flour in the cupboard


I am OK for flour, bread., plain and SR but I have not been able to get dem sugar for the last two weeks and I need it now


----------



## Cully

rona said:


> I'm pleased to report that we now have a bag of plain flour in the cupboard


Ooh is that bread I smell baking?:Smuggrin


----------



## rona

Cully said:


> Ooh is that bread I smell baking?:Smuggrin


No. It's pancakes. My friend likes pancakes and as he's having trouble eating, I really did need some flour


----------



## rona

Bisbow said:


> I am OK for flour, bread., plain and SR but I have not been able to get dem sugar for the last two weeks and I need it now


I heard someone else was having trouble getting that


----------



## havoc

rona said:


> I'm pleased to report that we now have a bag of plain flour in the cupboard


Amazing the little things make us happy these days


----------



## rona

havoc said:


> Amazing the little things make us happy these days


It's not really a little thing though. Not for me. My friend like pancakes, He's not eating well, due to his cancer, and if Pancakes does it for him then that's a massive "thing"


----------



## havoc

Plain flour never used to be a 'big' thing though did it. How our lives have changed hey.


----------



## catz4m8z

woo hoo!! Finally (and for the first time since March) there was a slot available for Sainsburys!!

Have now spent way more then I planned this month but hopefully will be stocked up on everything.... I dont mind taking my shopping trolley and going in person its just alot of stuff I could only get with online shopping.


----------



## Cully

Good for you. I managed to get a delivery with Morrisons. They never used to deliver here but I think have been forced into it since lockdown.
It was nice to get a few different things which Tesco don't have, so I'll be using them again.
Still trying to pluck up courage to actually go shopping, but even more nervous now with the increase in cases.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Iceland seem to have slots available on their website if anyone’s needing a delivery.

I looked last Thursday as I had a total mare with my Asda order and had missed lots of items off my list somehow, and got a delivery for the Saturday.


----------



## Siskin

We are getting our deliveries from Tesco successfully still which is a blessing. Today we had a very cheerful and helpful lady delivering our pile of stuff. Normally Tesco’s doesn’t use plastic bags on deliveries, but due to the virus they have been and we’ve ended up with a huge pile of them over the last few months. My husband just happened to say that we now had a mountain of plastic bags and she said to give them to her and she would see they were recycled at the store. Worth asking if your delivery persons will do this if you have loads of bags cluttering up the house


----------



## catz4m8z

Siskin said:


> Normally Tesco's doesn't use plastic bags on deliveries, but due to the virus they have been and we've ended up with a huge pile of them over the last few months.


Sainsbury website they are no longer doing bagless deliveries for the duration...and yet my order came free range! (luckily I had a couple of crates ready to transfer stuff but really, make your mind up Sainsbury!!


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> Sainsbury website they are no longer doing bagless deliveries for the duration...and yet my order came free range! (luckily I had a couple of crates ready to transfer stuff but really, make your mind up Sainsbury!!


When you make a food purchase and go through checkout, there is a note saying they do not provide bags. I think it says elsewhere in the Help part that they are delivery food in bags due to the virus, but I would have thought it should also be saying this at checkout as well. It's a bit confusing to see that it would be bagless when they are providing bags


----------



## Sacrechat

Ocado have started to turn on the app. As a priority customer we now have access through the app and they are rolling it out to other customers gradually.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> When you make a food purchase and go through checkout, there is a note saying they do not provide bags. I think it says elsewhere in the Help part that they are delivery food in bags due to the virus, but I would have thought it should also be saying this at checkout as well. It's a bit confusing to see that it would be bagless when they are providing bags


I'm just amazed at how many plastic bags my Sainsbury's on-line shopping comes in, sometimes a bag just has one thing in it.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm just amazed at how many plastic bags my Sainsbury's on-line shopping comes in, sometimes a bag just has one thing in it.


I know, same with Tesco's. Thankfully the delivery lady that came recently said she could take all our bags for recycling.


----------



## Lurcherlad

We were told by Asda they wouldn’t collect them because of the virus.

I’m using them poo bags and for litter picking over the playing fields.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I was think of cutting down on how often I shop, but OH said keep ordering weekly so are a regular customer just in case they change things.

I was also think that I will be shopping on-line over the winter months so I don't need to go out. For the last few years I've had a very bad cold or cough around Christmas time, last year I was so ill I nearly had the doctor in, so if we don't go out hopefully this year I should be OK. Anything I really need to choose for myself I can get in November and freeze.


----------



## Bisbow

I agree with your OH
I am ordering weekly to keep the slot going, I shall keep the deliveries going when this is all over (if it ever is}

I am not keen on shopping at the best of times and now it is even worse, even with a mask I am not too keen on going out but I do to the village shops


----------



## urbantigers

Well I’m not overly happy with Ocado right now.. I had a slot booked for 6-7am this morning but the van broke down. Not their fault I realise but the upshot is they can’t re-deliver as this route is now cancelled. The driver had originally said that they could deliver the ambient temp items but that the refrigerated items could not be delivered as the temperature in the refrigerator was too high. Unfortunately most of my order is refrigerated. Anyway, now nothing can be delivered.

Customer services have tried to arrange to have the order picked again and re-delivered but no delivery slots are available before 8th august. That is probably because the system wont’ allow me to book a slot within a week of existing deliveries and I have another slot booked for next weekend. They have re-booked the delivery for me for 8th august and are now going to try to get the planning team to manually move it to an earlier slot but that will be dependent on availability. After initially saying that was no good because I need a lot of the stuff today, I’ve said to do that and if it’s not soon I will then cancel it. I have to go out this afternoon but really don’t want to have to do a week’s shop so I’m really hoping they can deliver most of the order within the next day or two. I will still have to go to a shop to get some stuff like milk though as I need that today. If I have to do a big shop I will have to ask shop staff to help me. I do a weekly shop now and plan my menus and write a shopping list. I know that sometimes items will be missing or subbed (although nothing on this order was subbed) so I’ll need to think about what I need for the next few days as I don’t have a lot of food in. There are also one or 2 items that I won’t be able to get anywhere else.

So not a happy bunny. I also had a fetch order coming with it but that isn’t coming either.


----------



## Bisbow

Tesco's delivery van broke down once with my order
They phoned me and apologised and promised to deliver as soon as possible
My order arrived 3 hours later

Pretty good service I thought


----------



## urbantigers

Sounds like they have a better contingency plan than Ocado!

Edit - well the result of today’s shenanigans is that I will not be getting today’s delivery. I’m also a victim of their current policy which means that I can only have one delivery every 7 days, and cannot book a delivery slot within 7 days of an existing delivery or booking. That means that the next available delivery for me is 8th August. I suspect there are available delivery slots this next week, but I can’t have one because I have a delivery booked 1st August. Don’t want to cancel that just on the off chance that I still need it. Customer services tried to re-arrange today’s order but they can’t do it either for the same reasons. So they have moved today’s delivery to 8th August, and then are going to try to get another team to manually move it to an earlier delivery. I don’t know how successful that will be so I’m not counting on it. Or how early next week they’d be able to book it for.

I’ve managed to get a Waitrose slot for Monday tea time. I’ve booked that and ordered a bit more stuff so that should last me until 8th August. I will likely cancel Ocado on 1st August but will hold fire for a bit until I find out whether they can do anything more about today’s delivery. Should Ocado ring me back today to say that they can actually deliver tomorrow or first thing Monday, I will probably say yes and cancel Waitrose, but doubt that will happen. I’m going to go to Sainsbury’s later on to get some bits to last me until the Waitrose delivery.

On the plus side, they have given me a £15 voucher for the inconvenience. Right now I’d rather have the shopping, but eventually I’m sure I’ll be glad of that. 

This has all taken the whole morning. I’ve been up since before 5 and talking to Ocado or doing something about it all since 6am.


----------



## Lurcherlad

urbantigers said:


> Well I'm not overly happy with Ocado right now.. I had a slot booked for 6-7am this morning but the van broke down. Not their fault I realise but the upshot is they can't re-deliver as this route is now cancelled. The driver had originally said that they could deliver the ambient temp items but that the refrigerated items could not be delivered as the temperature in the refrigerator was too high. Unfortunately most of my order is refrigerated. Anyway, now nothing can be delivered.
> 
> Customer services have tried to arrange to have the order picked again and re-delivered but no delivery slots are available before 8th august. That is probably because the system wont' allow me to book a slot within a week of existing deliveries and I have another slot booked for next weekend. They have re-booked the delivery for me for 8th august and are now going to try to get the planning team to manually move it to an earlier slot but that will be dependent on availability. After initially saying that was no good because I need a lot of the stuff today, I've said to do that and if it's not soon I will then cancel it. I have to go out this afternoon but really don't want to have to do a week's shop so I'm really hoping they can deliver most of the order within the next day or two. I will still have to go to a shop to get some stuff like milk though as I need that today. If I have to do a big shop I will have to ask shop staff to help me. I do a weekly shop now and plan my menus and write a shopping list. I know that sometimes items will be missing or subbed (although nothing on this order was subbed) so I'll need to think about what I need for the next few days as I don't have a lot of food in. There are also one or 2 items that I won't be able to get anywhere else.
> 
> So not a happy bunny. I also had a fetch order coming with it but that isn't coming either.


Iceland seem to have slots available without long delays ime


----------



## Happy Paws2

I put my order in on Sunday for a Thursday morning and I was going out Friday to get my meat and few things I'd rather choose myself. It's a good job you can add to your order as for some reason the thought of going out has filled me with fear, I just feel quite ill just thinking of going out, I've never felt like this before really strange.


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> I put my order in on Sunday for a Thursday morning and I was going out Friday to get my meat and few things I'd rather choose myself. It's a good job you can add to your order as for some reason the thought of going out has filled me with fear, I just feel quite ill just thinking of going out, I've never felt like this before really strange.


That is strange considering that you've been out before. Have you heard some local news that has worried you or are you on some new drug? 
My friend has been through an emotional roller coaster fueled by the drugs he takes


----------



## Lurcherlad

It’s a very strange way we’re all living at the moment.

Even I feel reluctant to go places without checking I’ve ticked all the “safety” boxes .... mask on, hand gel in pocket, scanning the area for “threats” (other people ), space available for avoidance tactics etc. I’ll only go in where I can see inside beforehand to check it’s “safe”.

I’m still preferring to get everything delivered (not just groceries) if I can instead of going into a shop.


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> *That is strange considering that you've been out before.* Have you heard some local news that has worried you or are you on some new drug?
> My friend has been through an emotional roller coaster fueled by the drugs he takes


I know it's strange, I've never really given going out a second thought as long as I had my face mask on I felt OK. I have no idea where it's suddenly come from, maybe that there are more people around when I go out I have no idea, but I'm really getting paranoid about it.


----------



## Charity

I've found Sainsburys better this last week or so, this morning I went on the site at 8.00 a.m. (late for me) and there were lots of slots available for Tuesday/Wednesday. 

I'm not going out to shop as things seem to be getting worse again now so who knows what will be happening in a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I'm not going out to shop as things seem to be getting worse again now so who knows what will be happening in a couple of weeks or so.


I was thinking the same thing too. I haven't been out at all but was gearing up to take a trip to my local Tesco this week. Now after the latest news about cases increasing I'm very reluctant to venture out at all.
I managed to get an Iceland delivery yesterday as I like to use them for a change every few weeks, just for a different variety. I don't know about anyone else but I get fed up buying the same every week.
I found some reusable masks on there so bought a couple to try so was pleased about that. But not happy, as didn't realise that some of the things I ordered were part of a deal i.e. movie night in, and Sunday dinner deal. I only wanted the 2 bags of spicy wotsits and not the rest of the £5 movie deal. Same with the dinner deal, I only wanted frozen veg, but I couldn't have those without buying the rest of the meal, including a joint, plus wine. Not good Iceland, not good at all.
Tesco are still ok but the biggie with them is that they've put a blanket charge on all deliveries now, so you pay £3 for flexi no matter what time of day delivery is for, and £4 for a one hour slot.
They're milking every penny profit aren't they? (just a little rant)


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> I was thinking the same thing too. I haven't been out at all but was gearing up to take a trip to my local Tesco this week. Now after the latest news about cases increasing I'm very reluctant to venture out at all.
> I managed to get an Iceland delivery yesterday as I like to use them for a change every few weeks, just for a different variety. I don't know about anyone else but I get fed up buying the same every week.
> I found some reusable masks on there so bought a couple to try so was pleased about that. But not happy, as didn't realise that some of the things I ordered were part of a deal i.e. movie night in, and Sunday dinner deal. I only wanted the 2 bags of spicy wotsits and not the rest of the £5 movie deal. Same with the dinner deal, I only wanted frozen veg, but I couldn't have those without buying the rest of the meal, including a joint, plus wine. Not good Iceland, not good at all.
> Tesco are still ok but the biggie with them is that they've put a blanket charge on all deliveries now, so you pay £3 for flexi no matter what time of day delivery is for, and £4 for a one hour slot.
> They're milking every penny profit aren't they? (just a little rant)


I've just gone and checked prices on Tesco's deliveries. Can't say about about the one hour slot as there are none available, however I'm able to get priority slots and they have risen from £2.00 to £4.50. Click and collect are all £1.50.


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> I've just gone and checked prices on Tesco's deliveries. Can't say about about the one hour slot as there are none available, however I'm able to get priority slots and they have risen from £2.00 to £4.50. Click and collect are all £1.50.


Maybe it's a postcode lottery. Whatever else it is it's still taking the p considering the profits covid has earned them.


----------



## urbantigers

I am totally jinxed when it comes to online shopping. Last week, Ocado eventually rang back to say they could deliver Sunday morning. The woman at customer services was so nice and had tried so hard to get them to find a delivery slot as soon as possible that I hadn’t the heart to say I’d booked a delivery with Waitrose. So I had that delivery on Sunday morning and moved my Waitrose delivery to today, then cancelled the Ocado delivery I had booked for today. That has just been but I’ve got somebody else’s shopping. At least some of it someone else’s. I’ve got most stuff but the veg I ordered is missing. I have 2 bags of fruit and veg (mostly fruit) which is not mine. I have spoken to customer services who are trying to contact the driver. I don’t know what is happening, or whether he is coming back, so am once again in limbo and unable to relax and just get on with my evening. Can’t properly relax and sort out supper when I’m not sure if he’s coming back or not. And whether he will be taking back the bags with the wrong shopping.

In all my years of online shopping, I’ve never had these problems. Guess I was due them but annoying nevertheless.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> Maybe it's a postcode lottery. Whatever else it is it's still taking the p considering the profits covid has earned them.


I agree, although I did think the priority delivery slot was rather cheap at £2.00. Perhaps they are hoping people will go to click and collect or go into the shop now especially as shielding people can go out now, although I doubt many will do so.


----------



## Cully

@urbantigers ,I do sympathise. Fortunately most of my deliveries have gone pretty well since lockdown but It's so frustrating when things go wrong.
In the past (pre covid), if they haven't got my order right in some way, I've just been able to nip up to Tesco to sort it out, as I'm only 5 minutes away. Usually it's something that has been left off because it's not in stock, but it IS in stock when I go to the store to complain 10 minutes after my delivery arrived.
Now of course, there's no such thing as nipping anywhere, so we rely even more on them getting everything right.
I hope they return with your missing stuff soon so you can get on preparing your meal, put your feet up and watch tv. (Isn't normal tv dreadful at the moment?)


----------



## urbantigers

Cully said:


> @urbantigers ,I do sympathise. Fortunately most of my deliveries have gone pretty well since lockdown but It's so frustrating when things go wrong.
> In the past (pre covid), if they haven't got my order right in some way, I've just been able to nip up to Tesco to sort it out, as I'm only 5 minutes away. Usually it's something that has been left off because it's not in stock, but it IS in stock when I go to the store to complain 10 minutes after my delivery arrived.
> Now of course, there's no such thing as nipping anywhere, so we rely even more on them getting everything right.
> I hope they return with your missing stuff soon so you can get on preparing your meal, put your feet up and watch tv. (Isn't normal tv dreadful at the moment?)


Not heard anything from them yet. Trying to get through to customer services again now for an update. Doesn't look like they will be coming back with my missing items.

My TV is broke at the moment. I can watch it for a bit but it keeps putting itself into standby. So I am watching tv on my iPad. Things are really not going great for me at the moment!


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> I agree, although I did think the priority delivery slot was rather cheap at £2.00. Perhaps they are hoping people will go to click and collect or go into the shop now especially as shielding people can go out now, although I doubt many will do so.


Yes I think BJ 'putting the brakes on' will make a lot of people think twice about going out, and keeping a close eye on how numbers are increasing in their own area.


----------



## Cully

urbantigers said:


> Not heard anything from them yet. Trying to get through to customer services again now for an update. Doesn't look like they will be coming back with my missing items.
> 
> My TV is broke at the moment. I can watch it for a bit but it keeps putting itself into standby. So I am watching tv on my iPad. Things are really not going great for me at the moment!


 Oh that would drive me mad, poor you. My tv is on all the time although I don't sit and watch it all day, it's mainly for a bit of background company more than anything.
I'd give him up for now and just get on with putting some sort of meal together. If my experience is anything to go by, as soon as you start doing something else, he'll show up. Never fails here!!


----------



## Charity

I noticed Tesco have got rid off their cheaper delivery charges, hope the others don't follow suit. I didn't realise, as I don't use them often, they have fixed or flexi slots. I've been looking at the fixed and there never are any for about two weeks but when I went into flexi there were quite a lot.  One of the reasons I like Sainsburys is I can get a delivery sometimes for 50p.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I noticed Tesco have got rid off their cheaper delivery charges, hope the others don't follow suit. I didn't realise, as I don't use them often, they have fixed or flexi slots. I've been looking at the fixed and there never are any for about two weeks but when I went into flexi there were quite a lot.  One of the reasons I like Sainsburys is I can get a delivery sometimes for 50p.


*eyes open wide* what is this 50p delivery charity.

I don't feel happy taking 2 buses to the big Sainsbury on the opposite side of town and Might try my hand at registering If their ordinary delivery charge isn't ridiculously high


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> I agree, although I did think the priority delivery slot was rather cheap at £2.00. Perhaps they are hoping people will go to click and collect or go into the shop now especially as shielding people can go out now, although I doubt many will do so.


At the moment Sainsbury's charges depend on what time of day you choose, we normally have between 10-11am costs us £2.50


----------



## Happy Paws2

I got the courage to go out today, OH came with me and we went and got our fresh meat for the next two weeks and few treats we were only in there a few minutes, I was really glad to get home but at least I managed it. Tomorrow we get all the tinned and frozen and heavy stuff delivered no way could I have done all that.


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> *eyes open wide* what is this 50p delivery charity.
> 
> I don't feel happy taking 2 buses to the big Sainsbury on the opposite side of town and Might try my hand at registering If their ordinary delivery charge isn't ridiculously high


I kid you not. I.quite often get 50p slots for daytime delivery. The general charge is £2.50-£3.00, dearest are £5.00-£6.00.which I think are now early morning ones or late evening.


----------



## Jobeth

Tesco delivery saver has gone up for new customers to £7.99 a month. It will still save me money and they do refund you if it doesn’t. You can use your club card points towards it and they are worth x3 their face value when used that way. It also means you get priority slots at Christmas and Easter.


----------



## Siskin

I found out a handy thing with Tesco deliveries. I can put in another address, so our address in Suffolk has gone in, and still maintain my priority delivery slots which is an absolute blessing. Planning to go to Suffolk in a week or two and we’ll stay for as long as we can


----------



## Siskin

For the first time I’ve had a problem with a Tesco delivery I’ve just received. 
I was unpacking and I realised that none of the ‘fridge’ items were there, unfortunately the driver had already gone. I phoned customer services and the lady there has been really helpful, she couldn’t get hold of the driver so said she would phone the store and speak to them and phone me back which she duly did. The store advised that they will have to wait until the driver is back, so the customer services lady phone them at 5pm, but she will phone me first to check that the driver hasn’t realised and come back with the fridge items. Hopefully I should get an answer as to when it will be delivered sometime after 5pm


----------



## kimthecat

Asda , I dont do substitutes so we dont get some of the things we ordered , generally three or four items.

Im thinking of going to the local co op early so there's no q . It will seem strange going back . Ive only been to Wickes and PAH and they are large stores.


----------



## Jobeth

The news has started to impact on online deliveries. I could get a next day one again but now only Wednesday is available for a week. Whilst I don’t want to add to that, I realise a lot of people on here rely on it.

EDIT - they have updated the site and released more slots so you can get one whenever you want.


----------



## catz4m8z

Jobeth said:


> The news has started to impact on online deliveries.


yup, looks like delivery slots will be drying up again. Time to drag out the shopping trolley again I suppose!


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’m hoping Asda will extend our priority slot.


----------



## mrs phas

Ordered today for delivery tomorrow (Tesco) still on priority, but yeah gone up to £4.50, which is a blooming cheek, in my view
But
If Boris does bring in another lockdown, or even harsher restrictions, we will both be shielding again
so on the premis of,
if you don't use it, you lose it
I used it


----------



## Jobeth

If you use delivery saver it is miles cheaper and they refund you if it isn’t. You can use your club card points to cover it and that reduces the cost even further.


----------



## rona

mrs phas said:


> Ordered today for delivery tomorrow (Tesco) still on priority, but yeah gone up to £4.50, which is a blooming cheek, in my view
> But
> If Boris does bring in another lockdown, or even harsher restrictions, we will both be shielding again
> so on the premis of,
> if you don't use it, you lose it
> I used it


Do you order under £40 of food? We order 3weeks in advance and pay just £1.50, even on a Sat.
You can then update the order the day before you get it
We aren't priority order though


----------



## mrs phas

rona said:


> Do you order under £40 of food? We order 3weeks in advance and pay just £1.50, even on a Sat.
> You can then update the order the day before you get it


Nope, £101 something of food, we do a fortnightly shop as that's when were paid. Was a little miffed that they've reintroduced the delivery limit, so only 95 items, when I needed ( no hoarding here) 107 items
When I did my last home delivery, 4 weeks ago it was unlimited, guess the reintroduction is a reactive measure just incase


----------



## Siskin

Tesco will be charging for plastic bags from the 21sr used with deliveries. Normally I shop using my own bags and don’t buy bags even if I’ve forgotten to bring one with me. However with trying to shield ourselves as much as possible it’s been easier and quicker to have plastic bag deliveries as we can just grab the bags rather then spending time unpacking the boxes at the door. If my husband is not there I can’t carry the boxes into the kitchen, they are fairly heavy and I’m not as steady on my feet as I would like to be. The delivery person won’t come in nor would I want them to. I would have to empty the boxes into my bags at the door. The charge for a bag will be 40p


----------



## Cully

I'm pretty sure I heard this week that Tesco are investing in more drivers and vans as the home delivery trend is here to stay, so can't understand why there should be problems with booking slots during another lockdown.
My last order, Wednesday, was £3 for a flexi slot, and so is my flexi for this Wednesday. It's been the same price for a while, but still dearer than pre covid at £1.50.
Instead of bags, I received my shop in what looked like large trolley liners. The guy said that is the norm now to save on bags. At least I was able to drag the 'bag' into my flat without too much effort.
It will be interesting to see what, if any, changes there will be with a further lockdown.


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve got a couple of slots book they are not all gone yet. Got a 12 pack of loo roll today as I don’t have a man in my house it lasts ages.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> I'm pretty sure I heard this week that Tesco are investing in more drivers and vans as the home delivery trend is here to stay, so can't understand why there should be problems with booking slots during another lockdown.
> My last order, Wednesday, was £3 for a flexi slot, and so is my flexi for this Wednesday. It's been the same price for a while, but still dearer than pre covid at £1.50.
> Instead of bags, I received my shop in what looked like large trolley liners. The guy said that is the norm now to save on bags. At least I was able to drag the 'bag' into my flat without too much effort.
> It will be interesting to see what, if any, changes there will be with a further lockdown.


That's interesting about the liner thing, hopefully that will help us too. The lady that delivered our order on Wednesday told us she had only recently started her job doing deliveries for tesco and was thoroughly enjoying driving round the countryside and finding places she didn't know existed.


----------



## kimthecat

I have a priority slot with Asda til October. I hope they will extend it.


----------



## mrs phas

Got my shopping from Tesco today
Yes it too came in large liners, which the delivery driver told me will cost 40p per delivery from next week
Only problem I found was that because all the tinned stuff had been put in one liner, I had to get Matt to lift it and carry it through to the kitchen, the delivery driver refused to even lift it out of the delivery box , into the hall for me, so that I could drag it through


----------



## Cully

@Siskin , I've just found out they're not trolley liners but tray liners for the trays they deliver the shopping in.
I see Tesco have stopped using bags from today, unless requested. I'll save the tray liners from last week and the guy can fill those at my doorstep.
Sounds a bit mean not to at least help with the heavy tins providing you keep your distance.


----------



## ebonycat

ASDA are charging a set 40p for carrier bags with your order (I have an order coming from them tomorrow so will find out if they are using bags or tray liners).
I couldn’t get a Tesco delivery for the time I wanted but an Asda one popped up at the right time for me.
I’ve booked a slot for next week too.


----------



## Silverdoof

rona said:


> Do you order under £40 of food? We order 3weeks in advance and pay just £1.50, even on a Sat.
> You can then update the order the day before you get it
> We aren't priority order though


It seems to have changed my brother was giving off about tesco £4.50 a slot. When i checked he was right every single slot is now £4.50


----------



## Silverdoof

ebonycat said:


> ASDA are charging a set 40p for carrier bags with your order (I have an order coming from them tomorrow so will find out if they are using bags or tray liners).
> I couldn't get a Tesco delivery for the time I wanted but an Asda one popped up at the right time for me.
> I've booked a slot for next week too.


I refuse those tray liners. Dreadful things. I order & buy the 60p bags for life from tesco. The other supermarkets dont seem To do them online altho apparently you can buy them in store. I love tesco bags some are lovely especially the Snoopy bags altho think they are a £1


----------



## Jaf

Does the £4.50 include the delivery to your door? Are there other charges?

I doubt I’ll ever be able to get delivery but it’d cost me more than that in diesel.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Does the £4.50 include the delivery to your door? Are there other charges?
> 
> I doubt I'll ever be able to get delivery but it'd cost me more than that in diesel.


At Tesco it's just one charge for someone to pick your order, pack it and the delivery driver brings it to your door. If your order is less than £40 there is a minimum basket charge of £4, but no charge if it's over £40. If you choose to have it delivered in bags then there is a charge of .40p.
You have the chance to ask the 'picker' to select an alternative item if what you've asked for isn't available. I think that's about it really.
I've been using Tesco delivery for years and would be lost without the service.
Other supermarkets that offer delivery run along similar lines I think. At least the others I've ever used seem to.
Shame you can't get your shopping delivered. Maybe things will change. Is there any chance of customers who use the same store getting together and asking the store if it will deliver? If there are enough customers interested then it might be worth the shop considering it. Especially now we have covid to deal with. Over here the number of deliveries has increased massively since covid.


----------



## Jobeth

Jaf said:


> Does the £4.50 include the delivery to your door? Are there other charges?
> 
> I doubt I'll ever be able to get delivery but it'd cost me more than that in diesel.


It's £7.99 for a month with delivery saver. You'd only have to use it twice to save money and they refund the difference. If you use your Tesco vouchers to pay for 6 months then it is even cheaper.


----------



## Jaf

Sounds great to me. I wouldn’t buy as much junk either. But I’d have to move house to get delivery!

We do have a bread van, gas van, water lorry and a fish/ veg van.


----------



## Siskin

I only started having Tesco to deliver since the covid crisis and me becoming vulnerable this year otherwise probably would have shopped in the supermarket. I managed to get onto the priority listings which was handy during the lockdown and everyone else wanting groceries delivered, it did mean it was much easier to get a delivery slot. At that time it was £2.00. 
I think once covid is a thing of the past and there is a reliable and safe vaccine, we will go to the shop for our shopping as we both prefer to select what we want and make our own choice over any substitutions.
However one thing has become apparent is how handy it is to have a delivery all set up for the next day when we have just come home from a trip away. There’s always enough to do sorting stuff out and getting the washing going without finding time for a trip to the supermarket. Our nearest supermarket is quite a distance away and we really need a two hour window to do a weeks shopping.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> I only started having Tesco to deliver since the covid crisis and me becoming vulnerable this year otherwise probably would have shopped in the supermarket. I managed to get onto the priority listings which was handy during the lockdown and everyone else wanting groceries delivered, it did mean it was much easier to get a delivery slot. At that time it was £2.00.
> I think once covid is a thing of the past and there is a reliable and safe vaccine, we will go to the shop for our shopping as we both prefer to select what we want and make our own choice over any substitutions.
> However one thing has become apparent is how handy it is to have a delivery all set up for the next day when we have just come home from a trip away. There's always enough to do sorting stuff out and getting the washing going without finding time for a trip to the supermarket. Our nearest supermarket is quite a distance away and we really need a two hour window to do a weeks shopping.


We are on Sainsbury's priority listing and have our delivery Thursday between 10am and 11am every week. We shall carry on using it use it after if ever this is over for all our heavy shopping and just go out for meat and thing we like to choose ourselves.


----------



## Cully

Yes it's great to have it all delivered but I really do miss not being able to choose my own perishables. I like to touch and feel fruit, veg and bread for freshness. And smell it!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> Yes it's great to have it all delivered but* I really do miss not being able to choose my own perishables. I like to touch and feel fruit, veg and bread for freshness. And smell it*!


That's what I miss, they are the things I'll be going out for when we can, the rest they can deliver.


----------



## HarlequinCat

We got our tesco in liners too last week. We get click and collect and it was awkward getting them in the car especially with heavy items- there is no handles to grip. And they slide around more. Think we will go bagless next time


----------



## mrs phas

I've just seen on the home delivery it days tray liners or bags
So I've stated bags only, no liners, in the comments bit
The other thing with those liners is they can't go in my recyclable, and, unlike the bags, they're useless for anything else


----------



## Silverdoof

mrs phas said:


> I've just seen on the home delivery it days tray liners or bags
> So I've stated bags only, no liners, in the comments bit
> The other thing with those liners is they can't go in my recyclable, and, unlike the bags, they're useless for anything else


Agree thats why i refuse them


----------



## Siskin

Delivery finally came. I think they are taking longer due to people not having bags. Anyway managed to get our own bags quickly packed and OH took them into the kitchen. More subs then normal, no rice at all apparently, interesting as this is what happened last time there was panic buying going on. Will stop at a nearby villages shop tomorrow when I go for my blood test at the docs.

I checked out slot availability and they are filling up quicker then Ive seen for a while, shades of lockdown, so booked the next two slots over the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Silverdoof

Siskin said:


> Delivery finally came. I think they are taking longer due to people not having bags. Anyway managed to get our own bags quickly packed and OH took them into the kitchen. More subs then normal, no rice at all apparently, interesting as this is what happened last time there was panic buying going on. Will stop at a nearby villages shop tomorrow when I go for my blood test at the docs.
> 
> I checked out slot availability and they are filling up quicker then Ive seen for a while, shades of lockdown, so booked the next two slots over the next 3 weeks.


One of my fb friends was in tesco couple days ago looking for long grain rice to no avail altho she got 2 packets of microwave rice. Someone earlier that day had bought 25 packets of long grain rice - cashier was telling her.


----------



## Bisbow

Just had a nice early delivery from Tesco, very cheerful driver on such a dull morning

Evert thing I ordered came, no substitutes at all. He said they had plenty of most things, no problems so far so that is good


----------



## Lurcherlad

Had my Asda order delivered as usual yesterday. 

3 substitutes, which were suitable and 1 unavailable which was a spice so I can live without.

I had to go into town yesterday so called in at a large Tesco on my way home.

Wanted to pick up some different things for a change and fill a few gaps in my larder so I’m prepared for any future panic 

It was fairly busy and took ages to get served. One of the cashiers wasn’t sure of the system and was making people wait the other side of the aisle until the person paying had left. The other cashiers had it right and allowed one customer at either end of their till, allowing next customer to be unloading while finishing serving the previous customer .... all set out clearly by markers on the floor and presumably explained so not sure why the confusion with any staff tbh.

Cashiers were not masked either, yet they were not fully enclosed with Perspex shields.

A few customers weren’t masked and weren’t social distancing either - reaching across people and invading their space.

Staff were outside in the car park ignoring SD rules too whilst on their *** breaks - obviously not wearing masks.

I won’t be venturing in there again any time soon.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We had our Sainsbury's delivery yesterday, just one thing missing a bottle of Cote du Rhone they couldn't find a replacement for it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> We had our Sainsbury's delivery yesterday, just one thing missing a bottle of Cote du Rhone they couldn't find a replacement for it.


They might have sent some red wine vinegar instead 

I got conditioner the other week as a sub for shampoo


----------



## Siskin

I got a freebie a couple of weeks ago, a large pack of baby wipes!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Put our order in for Thursday as normal, but we have to go out tomorrow to collect our prescriptions so will get a few bit and bobs while we are out, after that unless something very important comes up we are in few the next few months. I do like to pick somethings myself but we will have to put up with whatever we get in our order.


----------



## HarlequinCat

A few staff at a local sainsburys had to self isolate because they had covid19. Earlier this month

Also saw a checkout person at tesco with her mask around her chip and picking her nose :Yuck.

Thats why we always wipe all the stuff we buy and wash our hands when we get home. And stay out of there as much as possible, its just hard to get click and collect sometimes


----------



## Lurcherlad

Everything gets sprayed both sides and left a while, then wiped over with a hot, soapy cloth before being dried and put away.

All the tops then get the same treatment, cloths go in the wash and then I wash my hands well in hot water with a bar of soap.

What a malarkey!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well been to Sainsbury's this morning not to crowded, everyone wearing masks keeping well apart most of the time. We got everything we wanted, used out hand sanitiser when we came out washed our hands about three times when we got home unpacking and sorting things out 

It's was nice to get out get some fresh air and the odd chat with a few people keeping a distance on the way home. Well that's it for a while, it's getting cold anyway so I don't mind staying in.


----------



## Bisbow

I noticed this morning when I put in my Tesco order that there was a shortage of a lot of fresh veg
I managed to get most of what I wanted except mushroons
People can't be hoarding fresh veg, they don't last long enough, perhaps the weather is affecting the harvest


----------



## Siskin

Bisbow said:


> I noticed this morning when I put in my Tesco order that there was a shortage of a lot of fresh veg
> I managed to get most of what I wanted except mushroons
> People can't be hoarding fresh veg, they don't last long enough, perhaps the weather is affecting the harvest


I think the weather is to blame, harvests have been poor due to either hot dry weather or too much rain and cold. Been a funny old year


----------



## Siskin

I’ve decided to pay for the Saver deal on Tesco’s where you pay 7.99 a month and get no delivery charges. If for some reason you don’t order enough to make a saving then you are sent a voucher of the difference to use on your next order, (once a week delivery charge of £3 would total £12 therefore saving £4 with Saver). The benefit at the moment is that with the Saver deal you get to see a fourth week ahead of those that are not using the scheme. As slots are getting booked very quickly here I thought it would be an advantage to have several booked up ahead, they are easy to cancel or shift to another day if needs be. So I now have 3 booked up in advance.


----------



## Bisbow

Siskin said:


> I've decided to pay for the Saver deal on Tesco's where you pay 7.99 a month and get no delivery charges. If for some reason you don't order enough to make a saving then you are sent a voucher of the difference to use on your next order, (once a week delivery charge of £3 would total £12 therefore saving £4 with Saver). The benefit at the moment is that with the Saver deal you get to see a fourth week ahead of those that are not using the scheme. As slots are getting booked very quickly here I thought it would be an advantage to have several booked up ahead, they are easy to cancel or shift to another day if needs be. So I now have 3 booked up in advance.


I use the saver option as well and have 3 booked and after my next delivery I will book another slot to make it 4 weeks
No worries then about getting a slot
And, as you say, it is saving money on deliveries and well worth it IMO just for peace of mind


----------



## Happy Paws2

Everyone has gone mad again.

We are on the vulnerable list at Sanisbury's and always having our shopping delivered Thursday, just went on to do our order all that's left is 3 to 4 tomorrow which we have had to have or next Sunday.
So that means we will have to go out later in the week


----------



## Lurcherlad

Apparently so 

Someone told me the supermarket was mobbed yesterday.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Apparently so
> 
> Someone told me the supermarket was mobbed yesterday.


What's the matter with people haven't they learnt anything from last time. We aren't going to run out of anything, (well we won't if people don't panic buy) we still can go shopping.
I just don't understand how some peoples minds works.


----------



## kimthecat

We have a regular priority slot with ASDA , they're pretty good . We said no bags and they leave the trays on the doorstep and OH unpacks. We also went to our small local CO OP last week as I totally forgot to add fruit to the order We used to do a regular weekly shop with them as well as going to local supermarkets, Only a few people in there , wearing masks , felt happy to be in there after such a long time.


----------



## Siskin

I had the feeling this would happen, not lockdown as such but with the rising numbers of infections I noticed that there were less available slots for delivery. So I ended up joining Tesco’s saver scheme for deliveries. It means that I get to see an extra week of slots before non subscribers (no delivery fee either). Consequently I’ve booked up deliveries several weeks ahead.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> Only a few people in there , wearing masks , felt happy to be in there after such a long time.


We went into a few supermarkets during the summer and enjoyed being there too. Isn't that a bizarre thing to say


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> We went into a few supermarkets during the summer and enjoyed being there too. Isn't that a bizarre thing to say


It is!  I mean , I generally hate going to supermarkets but just doing normal things now is so comforting.


----------



## Cully

I wonder if this recent panic to grab delivery slots is anything to do with the recommendations to shop early for Christmas. Another lockdown wont help either as more panic buyers deplete the shelves again.


----------



## Gemmaa

Siskin said:


> We went into a few supermarkets during the summer and enjoyed being there too. Isn't that a bizarre thing to say


Going to B&Q a few times, at 7am, has been the highlight of my year! :Nailbiting


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well just had a another look at Sainsbury's and you can order into the following week so we have put our another order for our normal day Wednesday 11th November before that one goes.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well just had a another look at Sainsbury's and we have got a slot for the following week for our normal Wednesday delivery time. So it's just this week we'll have one Monday.

So back to normal next week.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Asda notified us the other week they had extended our priority slot to December anyway .... hopefully, they’ll do so again if it’s looking iffy.


----------



## Siskin

Gemmaa said:


> Going to B&Q a few times, at 7am, has been the highlight of my year! :Nailbiting


Mine was having a meeting of our book club in someone's garden. Only 6 of us, but it was so nice just to sit and chat. Back to emailing our reviews of the books now


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’m heading to town for some bits to finish the diy projects I’ve got going on whilst we’re in Lockdown.

I’ll pop into a supermarket while I’m out for a few odds and ends ..... wish me luck!


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm heading to town for some bits to finish the diy projects I've got going on whilst we're in Lockdown.
> 
> I'll pop into a supermarket while I'm out for a few odds and ends ..... wish me luck!


I wonder if your odds and ends will be there. There's a lot of panic buying going on apparently


----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> I wonder if your odds and ends will be there. There's a lot of panic buying going on apparently


Haha, yes.
Been chatting to my plumber as he's carrying out the annual service on my boiler.

Yesterday he saw a woman pushing a pushchair loaded with big packs of loo roll!


----------



## simplysardonic

I anticipate hard times for me & mine, last lockdown I had the luxury of a full time job, this time I don't, I didn't stockpile last time but have always had to shop for a household of 6 or more (currently 7) so smaller families, couples & single people who take all the stock of basic sundires for themselves frustrate & anger me.

Healthy people who have their own transport but take all the online delivery slots are also frustrating. 

I will be trying for a Tesco slot on Thursday but I'm not holding out much hope


----------



## Jaf

Online shopping is not available to me. Last week when I went out it could have looked like I was hoarding cat food, my trolley was full of cat food! I really wasn’t though, with 20 cats to feed I buy a lot and this time I was down to the dregs and it had been 2 weeks. The staff know me by now luckily!


----------



## Cleo38

Online shopping here seems ok atm. There is a few slots available still for the next few weeks so I've been able to book another slot quite easily


----------



## Siskin

Cleo38 said:


> Online shopping here seems ok atm. There is a few slots available still for the next few weeks so I've been able to book another slot quite easily


Glad to hear that. My advice though is to book several slots ahead if you can, so that you know you will have them. They are easy to cancel or move to another day if needs be. I remember what it was like in April/May. Slots initially were easily available, but as lockdown continued it became more and more difficult to ever get a slot whether delivery or click and collect. If this lockdown goes on for longer then it may get worse to get any slots


----------



## Cleo38

Siskin said:


> Glad to hear that. My advice though is to book several slots ahead if you can, so that you know you will have them. They are easy to cancel or move to another day if needs be. I remember what it was like in April/May. Slots initially were easily available, but as lockdown continued it became more and more difficult to ever get a slot whether delivery or click and collect. If this lockdown goes on for longer then it may get worse to get any slots


I suppose it depends on areas but even in the last lockdown I was able to get slots. Not as easily as previous booking but I found if I checked at lunch times/early afternoon (for some reason) then there were slots available that previously had shown as booked.

Hopefully the supermarkets took on new delivery staff so maybe better in some places than last time


----------



## Siskin

I’ve just finished my delivery shop due tomorrow. One thing I noticed was that I was only allowed to buy one loaf of bread of the type I ordered. I presume you could buy one loaf of something else, didn’t look to see if that’s possible as one is fine for us and there is a bakers in the a nearby village if we run out.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> I wonder if your odds and ends will be there. There's a lot of panic buying going on apparently


Actually, it was fine.

Long queue in Wilko, but only a short queue in Tesco. All the shelves were pretty much fully stocked and I got everything I wanted.

I got a bit caught on the hop with the first lockdown as I'd run stocks of certain things in the larder run low .... not catching me out this time if the public go bonkers!


----------



## Happy Paws2

OH has got to go to the Post Office tomorrow, he'll let me know what the queues are like at Sainsbury's and if it's not to bad I'll go down and meet him.


----------



## kimthecat

Asda has totally let me down. Got an email early this morning saying they arent doing priority passes from 19th dec to 2nd jan and to re book a slot , not possible to book on their website , it goes up to 19th and just blank after that.  Christmas is cancelled


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Asda has totally let me down. Got an email early this morning saying they arent doing priority passes from 19th dec to 2nd jan and to re book a slot , not possible to book on their website , it goes up to 19th and just blank after that.  Christmas is cancelled


Sorry if I'm a bit dim, but what do you mean by priority passes, does that include the vulnerable and elderly.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sorry if I'm a bit dim, but what do you mean by priority passes, does that include the vulnerable and elderly.


yes , they're for the vulnerable people that received a letter from the Government saying they had to isolate. Asda are doing them til next Spring except for the two weeks at Christmas and New year . Fair enough but they didnt give any warning . The Christmas slots were released a few days ago and if I'd have known, I maybe could have booked one.


----------



## mrs phas

So according to Asda those deemed priority for deliveries, the rest of the year, don't eat for two weeks over Christmas!
what plonkers (for want of a better phrase)


----------



## kimthecat

mrs phas said:


> So according to Asda those deemed priority for deliveries, the rest of the year, don't eat for two weeks over Christmas!
> what plonkers (for want of a better phrase)


 I'd call them something ruder than plonker but I don't want to get banned!


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> yes , they're for the vulnerable people that received a letter from the Government saying they had to isolate. Asda are doing them til next Spring except for the two weeks at Christmas and New year . Fair enough but they didnt give any warning . The Christmas slots were released a few days ago and if I'd have known, I maybe could have booked one.


We have priority deliveries Sainsbury's so just waiting to see what they do.


----------



## Jobeth

Waitrose slots for Christmas went ages ago. Tesco are releasing their slots on the 20th for those with delivery saver. I think it is a week later if you don’t have it but I’d be surprised if any were left by then.


----------



## Happy Paws2

As people panicked we and we couldn't get our normal slot this week, so we went to Sainsbury's this morning, no queuing got everything we needed and no queues at the tills. 

OH is in charge of the trolley and I didn't keep an eye on what he was buying, when we get to the tills I go out side on wait on my scooter and pack everything there. What part of "the freezer is almost full so just get a joint for next week doesn't he understand" he brought two beef joints and pork and 4 fillet steaks:Banghead The poor freezer with a lot of pushing and shoving door just about shuts.


----------



## Tigermoon

kimthecat said:


> Asda has totally let me down. Got an email early this morning saying they arent doing priority passes from 19th dec to 2nd jan and to re book a slot , not possible to book on their website , it goes up to 19th and just blank after that.  Christmas is cancelled


Yes same here. We are trying to get what we can to see us through the xmas period before the 19th, but what with people stripping the shelves I suspect our orders will fail to be honoured.


----------



## Cully

I had my usual Tesco delivery this morning and was told by the young driver that as from tomorrow they are not allowed to bring shopping over the threshold of the main door. We had this trouble before. Sheltered housing with pensioners in a block of 30 flats, each with it's own front door. The main door is the entrance to the building, NOT to my flat.
Hopefully I shall be able to speak to one of the older drivers next week and not have my 12 + bags of heavy shopping dumped outside.


----------



## Siskin

My Tesco order arrived today minus a few items including the one and only yoghurt that I like. Now miffed as I’ve only got 4 left until next delivery.. I may swipe some of OH’s if I get desperate. 
First world problems


----------



## Faoladh

Siskin said:


> My Tesco order arrived today minus a few items including the one and only yoghurt that I like. Now miffed as I've only got 4 left until next delivery.. I may swipe some of OH's if I get desperate.
> First world problems


I have strong feelings about my real Greek yoghurt. I'm poor as hell but one of my few little luxuries in life is real FULL FAT Greek yoghurt. Can't stomach ice cream with my lactose intolerance but can handle that.


----------



## Cully

I threw a wobbly the other week when instead of minted lamb burgers I was sent chicken burgers instead when I'm trying to stop eating so much chicken and chose the lamb for a change.
After moaning to all and sundry I begrudgingly cooked and ate the chicken and was pleasantly suprised at how nice they actually are.
They are now (says shamefaced) included in my rotation of meals for delivery.:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> I had my usual Tesco delivery this morning and was told by the young driver that as from tomorrow they are not allowed to bring shopping over the threshold of the main door. We had this trouble before. Sheltered housing with pensioners in a block of 30 flats, each with it's own front door. The main door is the entrance to the building, NOT to my flat.
> Hopefully I shall be able to speak to one of the older drivers next week and not have my 12 + bags of heavy shopping dumped outside.


I'd check with Asda itself... it might just be certain drivers making their own rules


----------



## Lurcherlad

I got an email from Asda a week or two ago about the Xmas arrangements - normal priority slot won’t be honoured if it falls between certain dates for Xmas and New Year.

It doesn’t really make much sense to me but tbh I couldn’t be bothered to join the bun fight for a slot.

I’ll just order a few bits early and stick them in the freezer/larder ..... or not ..... not that fussed about Xmas tbh.

If I get desperate I’ll go into store, but not sure what people do if they can’t do that?

They still need food etc., Xmas or not .


----------



## urbantigers

I’ve finally, after 7 months, worked out my solution to drivers not bringing things in. I have a trolley with a crate that goes on top. I wheel it outside and ask the driver to put the bags in there. Then I can wheel them through to the kitchen and don’t have to bend over too much. Not the easiest thing to get in and out of the cupboard, and to fold up, but beats bending over multiple times to lift heavy bags. I struck lucky last time. They came early. Like 1 and a half hours early. So when I said I didn’t have my trolley ready, he offered to bring them inside. He was going to put them at the end of the hall furthest from the door. I decided to push my luck and ask if he would mind just walking a few more steps, turning left and putting them in the kitchen for me. He did.

Ocado have reduced their number of delivery windows and have brought the cut off time for editing orders forward again. As long as they don’t suspend the app again. I’m ok finding delivery slots at the moment. Hopefully they won’t be caught on the hop this time and the increased number of slots created last time will mean it won’t get as mad. Out of stock items are on the increase though . I tried to add a couple of items to my delivery on Friday but completely out of stock. One was cling film and despite there being 4 items available, all were out of stock.


----------



## kimthecat

Tigermoon said:


> Yes same here. We are trying to get what we can to see us through the xmas period before the 19th, but what with people stripping the shelves I suspect our orders will fail to be honoured.


Just found out Asda are releasing Christmas delivery slots on 6 th Nov , this friday . First come , first serve,


----------



## Lurcherlad

My usual slot is a Thursday which would be 24th. Obviously, no guarantees that order would come complete so unless I can get one for the Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday so I can go out to get anything that’s missing, there’s not much point really.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> I'd check with Asda itself... it might just be certain drivers making their own rules


I'll do that, although from what I remember last time, the Tesco drivers who were old hands at the job used their own initiative and common sense. The over cautious ones tended to be newish to the job and anxious to stick to be rule book.


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> My usual slot is a Thursday which would be 24th. Obviously, no guarantees that order would come complete so unless I can get one for the Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday so I can go out to get anything that's missing, there's not much point really.


I sat up late last night and was ready when they released a few more days from 20th to 24th and managed to book a slot for Weds 23rd. We have a really good small local Co Op we go to in normal circumstances so we would have gone there but its nice to have it delivered and not have to queue .


----------



## Faoladh

I


Lurcherlad said:


> I'd check with Asda itself... it might just be certain drivers making their own rules


have had catastrophic experiences with Asda and they never delivered to my door meaning I had to leave the door of my room at the hostel wide open for 20 minutes whilst packing the shopping bags one-handed and hobbling up and down the corridor with my walking stick with whilst the driver sat on the wall on his phone (no mask or gloves mind you). I was terrified someone would go into my room and steal things or steal the shopping as I had to dump some of it half way down the corridor because I was so exhausted- people have stolen my underwear in hostels/shelters before- everything is up for grabs.

https://uk.trustpilot.com/reviews/5f68be3902e8570a48774044

I was so devastated by that experience I vowed never to shop with them again but the problem is Tesco never has slots even though I am vulnerable/get priority and Sainsbury's/Morrisons are very expensive/don't have much variety. I wish Lidl delivered. I am agoraphobic, mobility impaired, don't have a car/don't drive and find supermarkets unbearably stressful causing sensory overload with my autism even with the 'quiet' timeslots. Then there's the issue of lugging everything back with me.


----------



## Siskin

Faoladh said:


> I
> 
> have had catastrophic experiences with Asda and they never delivered to my door meaning I had to leave the door of my room at the hostel wide open for 20 minutes whilst packing the shopping bags one-handed and hobbling up and down the corridor with my walking stick with whilst the driver sat on the wall on his phone (no mask or gloves mind you). I was terrified someone would go into my room and steal things or steal the shopping as I had to dump some of it half way down the corridor because I was so exhausted- people have stolen my underwear in hostels/shelters before- everything is up for grabs.
> 
> https://uk.trustpilot.com/reviews/5f68be3902e8570a48774044
> 
> I was so devastated by that experience I vowed never to shop with them again but the problem is Tesco never has slots even though I am vulnerable/get priority and Sainsbury's/Morrisons are very expensive/don't have much variety. I wish Lidl delivered. I am agoraphobic, mobility impaired, don't have a car/don't drive and find supermarkets unbearably stressful causing sensory overload with my autism even with the 'quiet' timeslots. Then there's the issue of lugging everything back with me.


Can you afford to use the delivery saver scheme on Tescos? This will, for a monthly fee, allow access to a further week of slots before anyone else sees them and you will also not pay a delivery charge. It pays for itself if you have a weekly shop


----------



## Faoladh

Siskin said:


> Can you afford to use the delivery saver scheme on Tescos? This will, for a monthly fee, allow access to a further week of slots before anyone else sees them and you will also not pay a delivery charge. It pays for itself if you have a weekly shop


I will look into it, though I only shop fortnightly and just hit the minimum of £40 in the basket each time.

So frustrating as with Asda I had a free delivery pass and almost always could get a slot but the customer service was so horrendous the stress made it made it not worth it.

EDIT: They're not taking any new sign ups now.. .To prioritise vulnerable customers... I've sent them an email explaining my situation and can send doctor's letters if required.


----------



## Siskin

Faoladh said:


> I will look into it, though I only shop fortnightly and just hit the minimum of £40 in the basket each time.
> 
> So frustrating as with Asda I had a free delivery pass and almost always could get a slot but the customer service was so horrendous the stress made it made it not worth it.
> 
> EDIT: They're not taking any new sign ups now.. .To prioritise vulnerable customers... I've sent them an email explaining my situation and can send doctor's letters if required.


That happened last lockdown, I managed to get onto their priority system last time, there is a number which I called and explained my position at the time - shielding letter from GP and cancer, and they put me onto to the priority system straight away. Really helped to get slots as we were having terrible trouble before


----------



## Cully

Faoladh said:


> I will look into it, though I only shop fortnightly and just hit the minimum of £40 in the basket each time.
> 
> So frustrating as with Asda I had a free delivery pass and almost always could get a slot but the customer service was so horrendous the stress made it made it not worth it.
> 
> EDIT: They're not taking any new sign ups now.. .To prioritise vulnerable customers... I've sent them an email explaining my situation and can send doctor's letters if required.


How far away are you from Lidl? I believe some of there stores are starting click and collect, so you could order then maybe collect with a taxi if it isn't far away.
Sorry, I don't know when this service is starting or which stores are participating.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Faoladh said:


> I
> 
> have had catastrophic experiences with Asda and they never delivered to my door meaning I had to leave the door of my room at the hostel wide open for 20 minutes whilst packing the shopping bags one-handed and hobbling up and down the corridor with my walking stick with whilst the driver sat on the wall on his phone (no mask or gloves mind you). I was terrified someone would go into my room and steal things or steal the shopping as I had to dump some of it half way down the corridor because I was so exhausted- people have stolen my underwear in hostels/shelters before- everything is up for grabs.
> 
> https://uk.trustpilot.com/reviews/5f68be3902e8570a48774044
> 
> I was so devastated by that experience I vowed never to shop with them again but the problem is Tesco never has slots even though I am vulnerable/get priority and Sainsbury's/Morrisons are very expensive/don't have much variety. I wish Lidl delivered. I am agoraphobic, mobility impaired, don't have a car/don't drive and find supermarkets unbearably stressful causing sensory overload with my autism even with the 'quiet' timeslots. Then there's the issue of lugging everything back with me.


That sounds awful 

Do you have any community volunteers who could do your shopping for you?

Our council have local hubs of volunteers offering this service.

Failing that, have a look on Freecycle for a pushchair, pram or cart to aid you in getting the shopping home or from your door to the kitchen maybe?


----------



## Faoladh

Cully said:


> How far away are you from Lidl? I believe some of there stores are starting click and collect, so you could order then maybe collect with a taxi if it isn't far away.
> Sorry, I don't know when this service is starting or which stores are participating.


Thanks for letting me know, I'm going to have to do some sums to work out if the extra £15-20 in cab fare is worth it but it might balance out if there isn't a high minim basket total.



Lurcherlad said:


> That sounds awful
> 
> Do you have any community volunteers who could do your shopping for you?
> 
> Our council have local hubs of volunteers offering this service.
> 
> Failing that, have a look on Freecycle for a pushchair, pram or cart to aid you in getting the shopping home or from your door to the kitchen maybe?


Lol that's not even the half of what I've had to deal with, but you guys and pictures of cute animals are a nice distraction.

Luckily there is less of a gap between the door and the kitchen now, but as stupid as it sounds I still don't want to deal with Asda again from the amount of psychological distress they caused me and the ridiculously bad customer service. They couldn't even give me a £5 voucher as a goodwill gesture for how rude, obstructive and totally incompetent the members of staff I interacted with were over the course of 18 hours trying to sort my groceries out. I wish I had the recording of the hours of phone calls between myself, customer services and Relay UK who were trying to console me as I was bawling my eyes out in frustration. Due to not being able to check out because of a glitch in their system I lost my delivery slot altogether and of course, those things are like gold dust.

I'll look into volunteers but its not likely I'll be entitled to any help because I've just been told I'll have to pay if I want to have any support from the council going forward even though social services agree that I need support in order to live independently and not end up homeless again.

I have looked on Freecycle for a lot of things but the issue is getting anything delivered/getting around, I have a suitcase now but I haven't gone out alone more than 3 or 4 times in the past 12 months and on one of those occasions I was mugged off £100 which really hasn't helped things. I was so proud of myself for not instantly going into panic mode when this woman approached me and turns out that was actually exactly the correct response...

I am hoping in the future I can get a dog as I would feel about 5000% more confident going out with them with me and naturally I would have to go out to walk them, let them go to the toilet etc. I'm far more motivated to take care of animals than taking care of myself. The only problem is then not being able to take them in the store with me. I don't think dogs for autism or emotional support animals are recognised as service dogs in this country. I'd like something intimidating looking as I'm very good with dogs others would brand or stereotype as scary, but if it means people leave me the hell alone that would be great. I've been followed and randomly assaulted in public places several times in my life,only last week a random entered my new place when I left the door unlocked for literally 10 minutes and last night a young man in a hoodie was knocking my door down at 1:30 in the morning. I think I would feel safer with a proper f*ck off sort of dog with me.

I've managed to get a Sainsbury's slot for 10 day's time but god they're pricey.

I've thought about Iceland but they're weird in that certain things are very cheap like processed food, but fresh basics are expensive and their range is limited. I'm trying not to live on chicken nuggets lol.


----------



## Faoladh

Siskin said:


> That happened last lockdown, I managed to get onto their priority system last time, there is a number which I called and explained my position at the time - shielding letter from GP and cancer, and they put me onto to the priority system straight away. Really helped to get slots as we were having terrible trouble before


At the risk of sounding horribly patronising, I hope you are doing as ok as can be expected with your treatment. Really, you've got more than enough things to worry about without having to fret about your groceries!

The other supermarkets had me on their system so I'm not entirely sure why Tesco hadn't identified us, but I've sent them an email and if I don't hear anything by Tuesday I'll try using a text relay app to call them. I just hope they don't bloody hang up on me like Asda and others have done.


----------



## Cully

@Faoladh , Sorry if I've missed it in your posts but could you say which area you live in. It's just that members local to you will perhaps be better placed to advise on what help there is in your area.
Sounds like a good idea to get a dog for company and to motivate you to take care of both of you. Just be careful where you get one from. There are certainly plenty of dogs in rescue centres at the moment desperate for nice owners.


----------



## Cully

Help! I booked a Tesco slot, put a few items in my basket theñ checked out as per usual. I received a confirmation email, per usual.
Then yesterday I added the rest of my shopping to my order and checked out again. However, I haven't received a confirmation email, and the amount isn't showing as pending on my bank account. And yes, there are sufficient funds available. 
This has never happened before even though I go through exactly the same routine every time I order. My order is booked for tomorrow so I'm worried.
Has anyone experienced anything similar?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Can you see the order in your Tesco account and if so does it look right with regard to contents and what is the status?

On Asda it would say Order Placed and give the date and time of slot.


----------



## Jobeth

Cully said:


> Help! I booked a Tesco slot, put a few items in my basket theñ checked out as per usual. I received a confirmation email, per usual.
> Then yesterday I added the rest of my shopping to my order and checked out again. However, I haven't received a confirmation email, and the amount isn't showing as pending on my bank account. And yes, there are sufficient funds available.
> This has never happened before even though I go through exactly the same routine every time I order. My order is booked for tomorrow so I'm worried.
> Has anyone experienced anything similar?


I use Tesco's and you can check what is in your basket if you go to your account. It will tell you if you can still make change me. You can change it up to 23:46 the day before and if you haven't had an email to confirm changes it could be that you didn't finish all the steps to complete it. I have a Halifax Visa card and it doesn't show anything as pending even though I have a delivery booked on Friday. I don't think it shows until the day of delivery.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Can you see the order in your Tesco account and if so does it look right with regard to contents and what is the status?
> 
> On Asda it would say Order Placed and give the date and time of slot.


And @Jobeth , thank you. Phew, I've just looked at my order and everything seemed as it should be but still no email or bank pending (my bank always shows this). So I added a few other items and checked out. This time, to my relief, I received the confirmation email.
The only thing I can think of is that I often have a problem with the site crashing, pages loading very slowly, not being able to go to previous page etc. (always Tesco apologise and say it's their fault). The worst fault is when I'm checking my basket items during the checking out process. It suddenly flips back to the first item so I have to repeat it. If one of these glitches occurred while I was paying, that might explain the problem.
Anyway, panic over, for this week at least.


----------



## Lurcherlad

As I couldn’t secure an Xmas delivery slot, I’ve started stocking up on the goodies.

Mince pies and Xmas puds are in the larder 

Chipolatas and streaky bacon for the boys’ Pigs in Blankets and a Vegan Nut Roast for me all in the freezer.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just had today's delivery just one thing missing, they hadn't got a corn fed chicken, luckily they did replace with one of those horrible cotton wool tasting normal one's.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just had today's delivery just one thing missing, they hadn't got a corn fed chicken, luckily they did replace with one of those horrible cotton wool tasting normal one's.


I know that feeling. I was going to order a corn fed chicken from Tesco's for a delivery tomorrow, but they don't have any now, they hardly had any choice of whole chickens. I guess they are getting ready for the Christmas foods


----------



## Bisbow

Had my delivery this morning, all there plus a catalogue of Christmas goodies
Must get up early tomorrow to get a slot and order Christmas stuf


----------



## Siskin

Bisbow said:


> Had my delivery this morning, all there plus a catalogue of Christmas goodies
> Must get up early tomorrow to get a slot and order Christmas stuf


I'll be doing the same


----------



## simplysardonic

Got a letter this morning saying OH will be entitled to priority deliveries so he'll be getting in touch to sort that out. Has definitely taken some of the weight off my mind about how we're going to manage!


----------



## Siskin

simplysardonic said:


> Got a letter this morning saying OH will be entitled to priority deliveries so he'll be getting in touch to sort that out. Has definitely taken some of the weight off my mind about how we're going to manage!


That's good to hear. It was such a relief when I got my priority slots during the first lockdown


----------



## Faoladh

Cully said:


> @Faoladh , Sorry if I've missed it in your posts but could you say which area you live in. It's just that members local to you will perhaps be better placed to advise on what help there is in your area.
> Sounds like a good idea to get a dog for company and to motivate you to take care of both of you. Just be careful where you get one from. There are certainly plenty of dogs in rescue centres at the moment desperate for nice owners.


Sorry it's taken a while to dig through my notifications. I'm in Wiltshire and between myself, my support worker and social services I've already been told basically you're not eligible for anything. I was promised a lot of things like a bed and some other furniture and the white goods, but then they said the charity that was going to provide them closed down because of lockdown. I'm in Wiltshire. Managed to secure a cheap bed on Amazon (I'm actually slightly suspicious of the price to be honest) but still trying to get a hold of a chest of drawers as I have been living out of a suitcases for the last 8 odd years lol. I had to make a fake Facebook account (keeping a low profile) to keep an eye on KFR's page as I found them and they supply used furniture at lower prices to people in my area.

Back on topic: I managed to get on the Tesco priority list which is a relief. and I should be sorted until the middle of December. I have a Sainsbury's delivery booked in the interim for the 18th (I buy groceries every fortnight) and trying not to go overbudget.

Sadly the *glorious* Polish bacon by Morliny at Tesco is currently unavailable :'( I will get a pack of cooking bacon though to cut up and throw in with plain rice, noodles etc. So cheap.

I really like the Polish food ranges. I had some pierogi a few weeks ago and it was very filling, substantial and satisfying for the money compared to something like tortellini, but still easy enough to prepare in the throes of depression and chronic pain.


----------



## Nonnie

Taken almost an hour, but i now have the 23rd booked with Tesco. Checking out was the hardest part as it kept coming up with an error code.

Now got the next 6 weeks booked.


----------



## Cully

The most I can forward book with Tesco is 3 weeks so I'm ok up till Dec 2nd. Just hoping spaces continue to be available.


----------



## Nonnie

Cully said:


> The most I can forward book with Tesco is 3 weeks so I'm ok up till Dec 2nd. Just hoping spaces continue to be available.


Its 4 weeks for delivery saver customers.

Xmas slots for none DL savers opens the 20th i think.

It was a shambles this morning though. The system simply couldnt handle the amount of people trying to use it.


----------



## Cully

Nonnie said:


> Its 4 weeks for delivery saver customers.
> 
> Xmas slots for none DL savers opens the 20th i think.
> 
> It was a shambles this morning though. The system simply couldnt handle the amount of people trying to use it.


So many crashes, slow loading etc, it takes hours to place and check an order. They need to work harder on improving their system.


----------



## Bisbow

Got a slot for 23rd Dec for the Christmas delivery after an hour waiting on the web site so at least I got a slot and can add on as I wish


----------



## Jobeth

I started queuing at 6:45 and it took me and hour and a quarter to get a slot. The closest left was the 22nd. Unless they release more slots on the 20th then I can’t see how those without delivery saver will get anything.


----------



## Siskin

I had planned to wake up early and go onto the Tesco website and be poised ready and waiting, but I completely forgot until my friend phoned up at 10 o clock to tell me her tale of being in a queue for two and half hours before getting her slot on the 23rd by the skin of her teeth. So whilst I was chatting to her I went onto Tesco’s and joined the queue. 5 minutes later I was in and managed to get a slot on the 21st which I’m happy about so ordered my turkey of choice. Phew.


----------



## urbantigers

Ocado Christmas delivery slots have been and gone without me being notified about any availability. I just suddenly thought about it last week, as usually I get emails really early on (August/September) about them since I’m a smart pass customer. I asked a friend who also shops with Ocado and she said she got an email early in October. I’ve double checked my emails, including junk and deleted folders, but nothing. So I’ve either been left off the mailing list or they only emailed some people. Or something has gone wrong with the email. I contacted them to ask about it and got a very patronising reply saying lots of people planning small celebrations and all slots taken. I have sent an equally snarky reply saying that I am not planning a Christmas celebration, large or small, but I did want to eat over Christmas.

Actually, when it comes down to it I’m not that bothered. I still have my Abel and Cole delivery on 20th December, and I’ve decided that I will shop local, as long as I’m able to go out. Where I live, there are lots of great foodie places, a fab butcher etc. Most are doing delivery during lockdown. So I’ll be able to get what I want. I’m just annoyed with Ocado for more crap communication. Or rather lack of communication.


----------



## Cully

I've just phoned Tesco about going on their priority list. I explained I have health issues which make me vulnerable and that I don't have Delivery saver. So now I'm on the priority list which will take 24 hrs to activate, so should be able to get slots in advance for Christmas.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> I've just phoned Tesco about going on their priority list. I explained I have health issues which make me vulnerable and that I don't have Delivery saver. So now I'm on the priority list which will take 24 hrs to activate, so should be able to get slots in advance for Christmas.


Pleased to hear this


----------



## Faoladh

Cully said:


> The most I can forward book with Tesco is 3 weeks so I'm ok up till Dec 2nd. Just hoping spaces continue to be available.


I'm hoping I get a Christmas slot as won't be having decorations, tree, presents, friends/family over or any of that stuff; I just want to be able to have yummy things.

I might get cocktail sausages and use the cheap cooking bacon to do my own pigs in blankets. I do like Christmas pudding- a nice rich, dark fruity cake.

I am a sucker for cheese and cured meats. I will probably forgo proper sit down meals altogether throughout Xmas season and graze on a variety of nibbles. Lord Jesus I wish Lidl delivered, their gingerbread is awesome, and so is that whole side of herby salmon they do.


----------



## Cully

Faoladh said:


> I'm hoping I get a Christmas slot as won't be having decorations, tree, presents, friends/family over or any of that stuff; I just want to be able to have yummy things.
> 
> I might get cocktail sausages and use the cheap cooking bacon to do my own pigs in blankets. I do like Christmas pudding- a nice rich, dark fruity cake.
> 
> I am a sucker for cheese and cured meats. I will probably forgo proper sit down meals altogether throughout Xmas season and graze on a variety of nibbles. Lord Jesus I wish Lidl delivered, their gingerbread is awesome, and so is that whole side of herby salmon they do.


Well without family around I'll probably just enjoy stuff I really like and be selfish. After I'll have nobody else to consider so why not?


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> Well without family around I'll probably just enjoy stuff I really like and be selfish. After I'll have nobody else to consider so why not?


Don't blame you. Think I will choose a nice box of chocs and some salted nuts a bit closer to Christmas. Daren't make it too early as I will eat them all beforehand.


----------



## Cully

Just been into Tesco online to check I've been given priority slots and yes I have, but only up until Dec 4th. I already booked Dec 2nd so not much help to me. Are there really no later dates available nearer Christmas?:Banghead


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> Just been into Tesco online to check I've been given priority slots and yes I have, but only up until Dec 4th. I already booked Dec 2nd so not much help to me. Are there really no later dates available nearer Christmas?:Banghead


You will get slots all the way up to Christmas on the 20th of November, the only people who have had those slots at the moment are those on the delivery saver scheme. Normally Tesco's show slots up to three weeks ahead, 4 weeks if on delivery saver


----------



## Bisbow

Cully said:


> Just been into Tesco online to check I've been given priority slots and yes I have, but only up until Dec 4th. I already booked Dec 2nd so not much help to me. Are there really no later dates available nearer Christmas?:Banghead


I have found that if you look the day after your delivery the slot dates have moved on
I am in the delivery saver scheme and priority person and have slots booked every week until Christmas


----------



## Siskin

Bisbow said:


> I have found that if you look the day after your delivery the slot dates have moved on
> I am in the delivery saver scheme and priority person and have slots booked every week until Christmas


A new days are released at midnight


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> You will get slots all the way up to Christmas on the 20th of November, the only people who have had those slots at the moment are those on the delivery saver scheme. Normally Tesco's show slots up to three weeks ahead, 4 weeks if on delivery saver


Thanks, I hope I don't have to wait too long in a queue, it was horrendous back in March.


----------



## Siskin

It was curious about the queueing on Friday when the Christmas slots were released at 7am. I meant to get on there at that time to make sure I could get a slot on the 22nd my preferred date, but I totally forgot all about it until my friend phoned up at 10.30am to see if I had got a slot ok. She had remembered to log in at 7am and had waited two and a half hours in the queue before getting access to the slots and managed to get one of the last two slots left on her preferred day of the 23rd. I instantly felt gloomy as well as stupid for forgetting and logged in to Tesco’s whilst still talking to her on the phone and was put in the queue. Ended up only waiting about 5 minutes and was through to the slots. All slots for the 22nd were gone but there was plenty of choice for the 21st which was fine. Whole thing was slightly bizarre.


----------



## Faoladh

I only do a £40 shop every 2 weeks so if I nab the 16 I'll be well covered for Christmas 2 and a half hours queueing sounds like madness! I don't ever sleep so sitting on the laptop at midnight is fine by me.

Sainsbury's is coming tomorrow, begrudgingly paid more for basics but grateful for the slot and Tesco coming Dec 2nd. I will be treating myself to some of that delightful Polish bacon; £3 for 400g/5 evening meals. Amazing flavour that is more porky and not just SALT like English bacon. I dice it into nice big chunks.

I tried eating normal yoghurt. My stomach wasn't having it. Back to the Greek for indulgence, gut flora and calcium.


----------



## Siskin

Faoladh said:


> I only do a £40 shop every 2 weeks so if I nab the 16 I'll be well covered for Christmas 2 and a half hours queueing sounds like madness! I don't ever sleep so sitting on the laptop at midnight is fine by me.
> 
> Sainsbury's is coming tomorrow, begrudgingly paid more for basics but grateful for the slot and Tesco coming Dec 2nd. I will be treating myself to some of that delightful Polish bacon; £3 for 400g/5 evening meals. Amazing flavour that is more porky and not just SALT like English bacon. I dice it into nice big chunks.
> 
> I tried eating normal yoghurt. My stomach wasn't having it. Back to the Greek for indulgence, gut flora and calcium.


That's interesting about eating normal yoghurt and your stomach objecting.
Ive eaten a particular brand and flavour of Greek yoghurt for some years now as I just happen to like it and it makes good overnight oats (Bircher oats) for my breakfast. Tesco's didn't have the flavour I like and as I've said no subs I had only a few pots left. So for my breakfast I used the one my husband gets which is an ordinary yoghurt and not Greek. I found I was getting indigestion and reflux quite badly, I've found out recently that I have a moderate hiatus hernia which I had no idea was there which can cause this to happen. Once I got back to the Greek yoghurt all was well again.


----------



## mrs phas

Can't believe that non tesco saver deliveries, for Christmas, won't come live until 20th Dec, even the priority slotsGuessing, if we want anything other than breadnpullit for Christmas dinner, I'll be venturing out and braving the shop itself


----------



## Siskin

mrs phas said:


> Can't believe that non tesco saver deliveries, for Christmas, won't come live until 20th Dec, even the priority slotsGuessing, if we want anything other than breadnpullit for Christmas dinner, I'll be venturing out and braving the shop itself


Checking the delivery slots left in my area for Christmas and there are now none left. I wonder if they will release some more so that the none saver people will at least have some. There seems to be click and collect slots available up to the 21st which is at least something.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just checked Sainsbury's Christmas slots and found this, just hope it's right

We'll be going into the festive season able to serve more people than ever before and we'll increase this as much as we can as we head into Christmas.* Since March, we have delivered over seven million orders to our elderly and vulnerable customers and these customers still have priority access to online orders.*
*
*


----------



## mrs phas

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just checked Sainsbury's Christmas slots and found this, just hope it's right
> 
> We'll be going into the festive season able to serve more people than ever before and we'll increase this as much as we can as we head into Christmas.* Since March, we have delivered over seven million orders to our elderly and vulnerable customers and these customers still have priority access to online orders.
> *


They're putting their delivery prices up to a par with Tesco though
Just read it on Marin Lewis e mail


----------



## Lurcherlad

Asda are charging us £2.50 now for our deliveries which I’m happy to pay and grateful for their efforts since March.

I didn’t bother trying to get an Xmas slot (ours is usually on a Thursday so 24th) so I’ll have to go to a store for anything fresh I can’t get the previous week.

I’m lucky I can do that (and with OH still on the vulnerable list, not ideal) but for those who can’t get out it must be a worry.

Obviously, there will be 2 delivery days missing from the usual schedule but I’m not sure what would be the best solution for those usual customers to not miss out.


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> Checking the delivery slots left in my area for Christmas and there are now none left. I wonder if they will release some more so that the none saver people will at least have some. There seems to be click and collect slots available up to the 21st which is at least something.


Click and collect is no good to me on Shanks' pony. I'm sure I heard that Christmas slots are being released to priority customers this Friday. Hope you manage to find some.


----------



## Happy Paws2

mrs phas said:


> They're putting their delivery prices up to a par with Tesco though
> Just read it on Marin Lewis e mail


To be honest, I don't care as long as we get our delivery.


----------



## Bisbow

Happy Paws2 said:


> To be honest, I don't care as long as we get our delivery.


Me neither


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> Click and collect is no good to me on Shanks' pony. I'm sure I heard that Christmas slots are being released to priority customers this Friday. Hope you manage to find some.


Managed to get a delivery on the 21st which is fine. Ordered the turkey I wanted, as it's preordered one it won't be substituted or whatever, so I'm a happy bunny although we will eating turkey for weeks I think unless they read the note I out on the order asking for a small one.


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> Managed to get a delivery on the 21st which is fine. Ordered the turkey I wanted, as it's preordered one it won't be substituted or whatever, so I'm a happy bunny although we will eating turkey for weeks I think unless they read the note I out on the order asking for a small one.


That reminds me of the first Christmas after I got married. There was just the 2 of us and I got a turkey weighing 16lbs! It was huge and took ages to cook, but kept the stray cats ( and foxes) from starving for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Bisbow

Just had my Tesco order delivered, all there
The driver had a trainee driver with him, said they are getting ready for the Christmas rush with new drivers and vans
So hopefully we will get what we want when we want it


----------



## Cully

Just put loads of post it notes everywhere to remind me to log on to Tesco by 7am tomorrow and get in the queue for Christmas slots.
Pleeeeeze don't let the queue be too long!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Good luck!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Cully said:


> Just put loads of post it notes everywhere to remind me to log on to Tesco by 7am tomorrow and get in the queue for Christmas slots.
> Pleeeeeze don't let the queue be too long!!


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jobeth

Cully said:


> Just put loads of post it notes everywhere to remind me to log on to Tesco by 7am tomorrow and get in the queue for Christmas slots.
> Pleeeeeze don't let the queue be too long!!


I'd log on a lot earlier than that and it refreshes automatically. I logged on at 6:45 and didn't get on until 8am. By then the nearest slot to Christmas was the 22nd. I checked and now the nearest slot is the 16th. They've also added an apology that there are now very few slots between the 20th and 24th.


----------



## Siskin

Hope you're not in the queue for long @Cully unlike my friend who sat for two and a half hours whereas dozy me, who forgot all about it until mid morning got on after a 5 minute wait


----------



## Cully

I logged into Tesco at 6.25 this morning and was suprised to only wait in the queue for about 10 minutes.
I've now got delivery slots for every Wednesday up until Dec 23rd. All are flexi slots except the one on 23rd Dec which was an 8 hour slot and the most expensive. But I expected that and am just relieved to have them all booked.
Whether I actually get exactly what I order remains to be seen.
Hope everyone else is as lucky with their slots:Smuggrin.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> I logged into Tesco at 6.25 this morning and was suprised to only wait in the queue for about 10 minutes.
> I've now got delivery slots for every Wednesday up until Dec 23rd. All are flexi slots except the one on 23rd Dec which was an 8 hour slot and the most expensive. But I expected that and am just relieved to have them all booked.
> Whether I actually get exactly what I order remains to be seen.
> Hope everyone else is as lucky with their slots:Smuggrin.


Well done, it's such a relief isn't it. 
They've been pretty good over supplying everything I have ordered, but there's always something it's very rare a delivery arrives totally complete. It's more me then them as I rarely allow subs as we are both a bit fussy over what we order. There was only one thing missing in yesterday's delivery.


----------



## Cully

I tell you what really niggles me about ordering from Tesco. I'm very fussy about subs too @Siskin . For every item I allow a sub I usually put an instruction to help the picker select something appropriate, such as bananas-green as possible, or reduced fat only, or no visible fat. You know the sort of thing. It's great to be able to do that as most other stores don't have that specific option. But I wish my instructions could be stored with these items so I don't have to repeat them every time I order the same thing, which is often weekly.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> I tell you what really niggles me about ordering from Tesco. I'm very fussy about subs too @Siskin . For every item I allow a sub I usually put an instruction to help the picker select something appropriate, such as bananas-green as possible, or reduced fat only, or no visible fat. You know the sort of thing. It's great to be able to do that as most other stores don't have that specific option. But I wish my instructions could be stored with these items so I don't have to repeat them every time I order the same thing, which is often weekly.


I have been thinking the same thing. Every week I have to put the same instruction on my favourite yoghurt, it's very annoying. On the other hand it's such a useful thing to be able to add a note.


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> I have been thinking the same thing. Every week I have to put the same instruction on my favourite yoghurt, it's very annoying. On the other hand it's such a useful thing to be able to add a note.


If there's enough room I like to add something like 'pls keep safe and well' or 'tnx for all your doing'. I hope it makes them smile, and may save me mouldy oranges!!:Yuck


----------



## simplysardonic

Cully said:


> If there's enough room I like to add something like 'pls keep safe and well' or 'tnx for all your doing'. I hope it makes them smile, and may save me mouldy oranges!!:Yuck


That's a lovely, thoughtful thing to do, I will be doing this from now on. I always say thankyou & stay safe to our binmen & postie if I see them, & on the rare occasions I currently go in shops I say the same to the staff serving me


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> If there's enough room I like to add something like 'pls keep safe and well' or 'tnx for all your doing'. I hope it makes them smile, and may save me mouldy oranges!!:Yuck


What a good idea, I'll do the same from now on


----------



## Cully

Since March, 'stay safe, keep well' has become my parting phrase now, whether it's to a visitor (rare these days), ending a phone call, at the checkout or the delivery man etc. Anywhere I would normally say bye bye, see you later or TTFN and so on.
It just seems more appropriate these days, and meaningful.


----------



## mrs phas

Cully said:


> Since March, 'stay safe, keep well' has become my parting phrase now, whether it's to a visitor (rare these days), ending a phone call, at the checkout or the delivery man etc. Anywhere I would normally say bye bye, see you later or TTFN and so on.
> It just seems more appropriate these days, and meaningful.


Me too
Had new washing machine and dishwasher delivered today, (long story involving completely flooded downstairs)
They fiddled in kitchen
I sat in the living room
All with masks on
The lads were so surprised when I said 
' thank you, keep safe and well'
They said normally the most they got was a grunt as they left
Both youngest and eldest are classed as key workers, non NHS, so I'm very grateful to anyone who puts someone else above their own health


----------



## Cully

Not like my experience last week then.
I had a young fire safety guy round to check my electrics. I wore a mask and when I asked why he didn't was told he has asthma.
When his foreman arrived 'maskless', I asked if he had asthma too, to which he laughed and said, 'oh we all have asthma'. 
I could possibly believe one, but not both. Especially as the foreman was holding a pack of ciggies!! Asthma my a***!!
No point complaining if all his company think it's ok to blatantly lie about something so important.
I'm glad your guys were nice.


----------



## stuaz

The asthma argument for not wearing a mask is one I never understand. If you have a respiratory condition like asthma the last thing you will want to catch is COVID-19. 

I know mask wearing doesn’t protect the wearer as much as it protects others around you, but it does offer some protection so seems silly to not wear one.


----------



## Faoladh

Siskin said:


> That's interesting about eating normal yoghurt and your stomach objecting.
> Ive eaten a particular brand and flavour of Greek yoghurt for some years now as I just happen to like it and it makes good overnight oats (Bircher oats) for my breakfast. Tesco's didn't have the flavour I like and as I've said no subs I had only a few pots left. So for my breakfast I used the one my husband gets which is an ordinary yoghurt and not Greek. I found I was getting indigestion and reflux quite badly, I've found out recently that I have a moderate hiatus hernia which I had no idea was there which can cause this to happen. Once I got back to the Greek yoghurt all was well again.


I've been refused a scope but I am 99% sure I have a hiatus hernia as I often have episodes of excruciating chest pain trying to swallow even WATER. I'll be on the floor feeling like I'm having a heart attack with the food/drink stuck trying to go down like I attempted to swallow a bowling ball. It keeps me up at night with a constant ache especially when I bend over and the reflux after something has finally gone down triggers my asthma (breathing in stomach acid). Then the coughing makes the chest pain worse, but using my inhalers makes the reflux worse and thus it is a vicious cycle that will go on for weeks before it calms down. It's horrendous. I've been on Omeprazole for a few years and described this cycle but GP does not care because I'm in my 20s and young people don't ever have anything actually wrong with them. If this is what you're experiencing I wouldn't wish it on anyone!

I diagnosed myself lactose intolerant 11 years ago (GP refuses to do any tests when I told them I suddenly experienced vomiting and diarrhea after eating dairy. I was in denial for a while but following throwing up in a public space after defiantly eating ice cream on two humiliating occasions and experiencing a week of cramps and diarrhea after drinking 100ml of Yazoo I've learned my lesson)

With Greek yoghurt most of the lactose has broken down into lactic acid and because it is strained a lot of the lactose drains out with the whey. Hard cheeses are also fine but drinking straight milk, most unfermented/uncultured soft cheeses etc are out of the question. I really enjoyed the taste of Morrisons Greek STYLE yoghurt, but I found myself crying in the bathroom for hours afterwards.

Also for the love of god don't get the low fat version- they replace the fat with sugar which is even less healthy and artificial sweeteners mess me up something awful; apart from making me feel confused and intoxicated, see above gastrointestinal issues.



mrs phas said:


> Can't believe that non tesco saver deliveries, for Christmas, won't come live until 20th Dec, even the priority slotsGuessing, if we want anything other than breadnpullit for Christmas dinner, I'll be venturing out and braving the shop itself


Still plenty of other priority slots.Do you really need something righty before Christmas day? Nothing wrong with a frozen chicken and/or veg. Other things should keep more than a few days I'd hope. My slot is booked for the 16th. I'm splashing out on duck and dauphinoise potatoes for Christmas and getting an alcohol and nut free cake. I'm also getting those amazing cinnamon rolls Ikea also sell sand some piernik (Polish gingerbread).



Lurcherlad said:


> Asda are charging us £2.50 now for our deliveries which I'm happy to pay and grateful for their efforts since March.
> 
> I didn't bother trying to get an Xmas slot (ours is usually on a Thursday so 24th) so I'll have to go to a store for anything fresh I can't get the previous week.
> 
> I'm lucky I can do that (and with OH still on the vulnerable list, not ideal) but for those who can't get out it must be a worry.
> 
> Obviously, there will be 2 delivery days missing from the usual schedule but I'm not sure what would be the best solution for those usual customers to not miss out.


I feel a bit less silly about my falling out with ASDA now (horrific experience where they refused to deliver to my doorstep at a ground floor flat, I couldn't check out due to a glitch, lost my slothad no food for 2 weeks and customer services hung up on me 5 times after refusing to to talk to a Relay UK assistant or pretending to transfer me then disconnecting, customer services had 0 reading comprehension ability in emails etc)

Yes I had a guaranteed slot and it was free at the time, but they messed me about so much I couldn't cope anymore!



Cully said:


> That reminds me of the first Christmas after I got married. There was just the 2 of us and I got a turkey weighing 16lbs! It was huge and took ages to cook, but kept the stray cats ( and foxes) from starving for about 2 weeks.


Good for them. Reminds me of this video I watched last night that made me smile for all parties involved








Cully said:


> I tell you what really niggles me about ordering from Tesco. I'm very fussy about subs too @Siskin . For every item I allow a sub I usually put an instruction to help the picker select something appropriate, such as bananas-green as possible, or reduced fat only, or no visible fat. You know the sort of thing. It's great to be able to do that as most other stores don't have that specific option. But I wish my instructions could be stored with these items so I don't have to repeat them every time I order the same thing, which is often weekly.


That is a very sensible suggestion! I must remember to tell them to substitute my raspberry syrup with grenadine if it isn't available because it is one of the few options for 'cordial' that hasn't got artificial sweeteners. Belvoir and Bottlegreen are far too expensive. There's hardly any foreign stores in the country to buy syrups e.g. Jamaican Tropical sun Cola syrup.



mrs phas said:


> Me too
> Had new washing machine and dishwasher delivered today, (long story involving completely flooded downstairs)
> They fiddled in kitchen
> I sat in the living room
> All with masks on
> The lads were so surprised when I said
> ' thank you, keep safe and well'
> They said normally the most they got was a grunt as they left
> Both youngest and eldest are classed as key workers, non NHS, so I'm very grateful to anyone who puts someone else above their own health


During my washing machine/fridge/cooker delivery nobody had PPE or hand sanitiser. They used my toilet and one guy rinsed the grease from his hands for 3 seconds (not even properly) in my kitchen sink then shook his wet hands with the dirty water flying off them all over the kitchen. I'm not even that much of a germaphobe but I used bleach spray everywhere after that.



stuaz said:


> The asthma argument for not wearing a mask is one I never understand. If you have a respiratory condition like asthma the last thing you will want to catch is COVID-19.
> 
> I know mask wearing doesn't protect the wearer as much as it protects others around you, but it does offer some protection so seems silly to not wear one.


I can only speak for myself when I was working and doing something strenuous like hay deliveries. I had to keep the mask on because of the dust and my asthma, but at the same time I felt I was suffocating with it on. That said I was shifting several hundred bales over the course of 45 minutes to an hour, not just bringing one object in and leaving so it's different.


----------



## mrs phas

Faoladh said:


> Still plenty of other priority slots.Do you really need something righty before Christmas day? Nothing wrong with a frozen chicken and/or veg. Other things should keep more than a few days I'd hope. My slot is booked for the 16th. I'm splashing out on duck and dauphinoise potatoes for Christmas and getting an alcohol and nut free cake. I'm also getting those amazing cinnamon rolls Ikea also sell sand some piernik (Polish gingerbread).


Good for you
As for delivery slots (which are all now gone from the 10th onwards) none of Tesco Christmas food is deliverable until after the 14th
And, as you seem so aghast that I might want a delivery near to Christmas day, we don't have a greengrocers and I'm certainly not buying off the market, far too much of a false economy(apart from the fantastic cheese stall) so I want my fruit and veg as close to the day before Christmas Eve as possible, I'm certainly not ordering stuff that will be ood or manky/rotting on the three days over christmas



> During my washing machine/fridge/cooker delivery nobody had PPE or hand sanitiser. They used my toilet and one guy rinsed the grease from his hands for 3 seconds (not even properly) in my kitchen sink then shook his wet hands with the dirty water flying off them all over the kitchen. I'm not even that much of a germaphobe but I used bleach spray everywhere after that.


Thankfully I seem to have delivery people with a modicom of sense and compassion for others
I find it also helps if one explains, before arranging delivery (or engineer in fridge freezer case) that one has a letter regarding vunerability, not just from GP, but also government, (so they can see your not just trying to pull a fast one, like with masks)and that you expect covid protocols to be followed
Therefore we can all be safe AND pleasant to each other
As for toilet, well I'd rather they use it, than the alternate, tbh


----------



## ebonycat

I’m another one that doesn’t understand the ‘can’t wear’ a mask.
Beginning of the year my breathing started to get really bad, long story short, after two, two week stays in hospital ‘during a pandemic’, being referred to The Royal Brompton hospital for more tests/ scans the lot, I’ve been diagnosed with a lung disease. I’m on steroids, have home oxygen therapy, which also means when I’m out of the house I carry a small oxygen canister in a backpack, nasal cannula in. So I struggle at times to breathe, wearing a mask is a struggle for me.
BUT I still wear one. Not only to protect myself but to protect others around me.


----------



## Siskin

As we aren’t having anybody this Christmas I’m not getting that much stuff in, but did want a particular turkey crown that could only be pre ordered if you have a slot on a few days prior to Christmas, luckily managed it. So long as they heed my added note which asks for it to be a small one at the lowest weight range. Otherwise the freezer will be stuffed full of turkey bits. Did treat ourselves to a box of choccies, Black Magic, haven’t had those for years, didn’t know they were still made.


----------



## Siskin

ebonycat said:


> I'm another one that doesn't understand the 'can't wear' a mask.
> Beginning of the year my breathing started to get really bad, long story short, after two, two week stays in hospital 'during a pandemic', being referred to The Royal Brompton hospital for more tests/ scans the lot, I've been diagnosed with a lung disease. I'm on steroids, have home oxygen therapy, which also means when I'm out of the house I carry a small oxygen canister in a backpack, nasal cannula in. So I struggle at times to breathe, wearing a mask is a struggle for me.
> BUT I still wear one. Not only to protect myself but to protect others around me.


My breathing was bad this year due to the tumour causing anaemia, it wasn't until it was removed and a course of iron tablets to get my blood count back up that I'm more or less back to normal. Still wore a mask during that time even though I was struggling to get enough air in at times.


----------



## mrs phas

ebonycat said:


> I'm another one that doesn't understand the 'can't wear' a mask.
> Beginning of the year my breathing started to get really bad, long story short, after two, two week stays in hospital 'during a pandemic', being referred to The Royal Brompton hospital for more tests/ scans the lot, I've been diagnosed with a lung disease. I'm on steroids, have home oxygen therapy, which also means when I'm out of the house I carry a small oxygen canister in a backpack, nasal cannula in. So I struggle at times to breathe, wearing a mask is a struggle for me.
> BUT I still wear one. Not only to protect myself but to protect others around me.


Have you tried to source a visor?
You can get them that have a headband
Or
Ones that clip onto glasses (if you wear them)
There's a couple of ladies around here that have oxygen cylinders strapped to back of their scooters, and use nasal tubes to deliver the oxygen
They both use the visor type


----------



## ebonycat

mrs phas said:


> Have you tried to source a visor?
> You can get them that have a headband
> Or
> Ones that clip onto glasses (if you wear them)
> There's a couple of ladies around here that have oxygen cylinders strapped to back of their scooters, and use nasal tubes to deliver the oxygen
> They both use the visor type


I think I'd still prefer a mask as I'm still a bit self conscious wearing the nasal cannula. I'm a bit used to wearing it all now, well better than when I first came out of hospital. But it's still knocked my confidence, didn't have much to begin with but I'm getting there.
Thank you anyway xx


----------



## ForestWomble

ebonycat said:


> I'm another one that doesn't understand the 'can't wear' a mask.
> Beginning of the year my breathing started to get really bad, long story short, after two, two week stays in hospital 'during a pandemic', being referred to The Royal Brompton hospital for more tests/ scans the lot, I've been diagnosed with a lung disease. I'm on steroids, have home oxygen therapy, which also means when I'm out of the house I carry a small oxygen canister in a backpack, nasal cannula in. So I struggle at times to breathe, wearing a mask is a struggle for me.
> BUT I still wear one. Not only to protect myself but to protect others around me.


I genuinely can't wear a mask, though I do have a face shield which is better than nothing.


----------



## ebonycat

ForestWomble said:


> I genuinely can't wear a mask, though I do have a face shield which is better than nothing.


That's just it. There's a woman local to me who has COPD who can't wear a mask BUT she wears a face shield.
You wear a face shield so that protects you & the people around you x


----------



## Faoladh

mrs phas said:


> Good for you
> As for delivery slots (which are all now gone from the 10th onwards) none of Tesco Christmas food is deliverable until after the 14th
> And, as you seem so aghast that I might want a delivery near to Christmas day, we don't have a greengrocers and I'm certainly not buying off the market, far too much of a false economy(apart from the fantastic cheese stall) so I want my fruit and veg as close to the day before Christmas Eve as possible, I'm certainly not ordering stuff that will be ood or manky/rotting on the three days over christmas
> 
> Thankfully I seem to have delivery people with a modicom of sense and compassion for others
> I find it also helps if one explains, before arranging delivery (or engineer in fridge freezer case) that one has a letter regarding vunerability, not just from GP, but also government, (so they can see your not just trying to pull a fast one, like with masks)and that you expect covid protocols to be followed
> Therefore we can all be safe AND pleasant to each other
> As for toilet, well I'd rather they use it, than the alternate, tbh


Sorry I thought because you mentioned priority slots you could get one in the fortnight before as there's still lots leeft near me but I so shouldn't have made assumption for near you. I didn't think frozen stuff was that objectionable and things like potatoes will last a whole month. At my last Sainsbury's delivery everything only had one or two days left on it so I put some in the freezer and it's usually still fine after 2 weeks or more even with my sensitive stomach.

I don't mind if they use the toilet if they need to I just wish they wouldn't do it with the door open leaving pee on the the seat and floor then not washing their hands properly.


----------



## Cully

Faoladh said:


> I don't mind if they use the toilet if they need to I just wish they wouldn't do it with the door open leaving pee on the the seat and floor then not washing their hands properly.


You should put up one of those signs.
"I aim to please. Will you aim too please?" OR "Please do not use this toilet for target practice!" AND "If you don't know how to wash hands properly, just ask any 3 year old". 
You'd think a grown man would be more in control of his bits!!


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> You should put up one of those signs.
> "I aim to please. Will you aim too please?" OR "Please do not use this toilet for target practice!" AND "If you don't know how to wash hands properly, just ask any 3 year old".
> You'd think a grown man would be more in control of his bits!!


When I was a kid we had a poster in our downstairs toilet that visitors could use that said 'if you sprinkle when you tinkle, be a sweet and wipe the seat'


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> When I was a kid we had a poster in our downstairs toilet that visitors could use that said 'if you sprinkle when you tinkle, be a sweet and wipe the seat'


No thanks!
Have you thought that the next female to have a wee (You!!!) will be sitting on dried wee?:Yuck


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> No thanks!
> Have you thought that the next female to have a wee (You!!!) will be sitting on dried wee?:Yuck


:Hilarious:Hilarious Eeewww :Yuck


----------



## Happy Paws2

SbanR said:


> No thanks!
> Have you thought that the next female to have a wee (You!!!) will be sitting on dried wee?:Yuck


I'd never sit on a loo seat without using a Dettol wipe on it first.


----------



## SbanR

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'd never sit on a loo seat without using a Dettol wipe on it first.


We are talking of sitting down on own toilet.
After a workman has used my loo I always clean toilet seat, taps, door handle. Change hand towel too if they've used it.


----------



## Happy Paws2

OK, I'll be glad when day is over not only have we just had our shopping delivered and put away which is a struggle at the best of times, OH has decided a to treat himself to a new 43 inch TV for the bedroom to arrive this afternoon, the old one sits on top of a cupboard 4 foot 6 inches high, we have just managed to get it down and get into the hall so they can take it away. I'm dreading having to lift the new one up into place. :Arghh


----------



## Lurcherlad

OMG! Asda just told me there are no 6 pack Heinz Baked Beans available! 

I usually accept substitutes but I can’t stand Branston baked beans so to avoid getting them, I had to go on myself and swap to Asda own brand 

First World problem!


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> we have just managed to get it down and get into the hall so they can take it away.


Who do you mean by 'they'? Could 'they' not have helped with lifting the new one up there for you?
Boys and their toys eh?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> Who do you mean by 'they'? Could 'they' not have helped with lifting the new one up there for you?
> Boys and their toys eh?


No they just deliver they aren't allowed to unpack and fit the feet on it.

Anyway it's up now not as heavy as the old one, OH is now try to set it up, I'm keeping out if the way


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH is now try to set it up, I'm keeping out if the way


Can't say I blame you, he could be up there ages. No doubt he'll emerge when he smells dinner cooking.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> Can't say I blame you, he could be up there ages. No doubt he'll emerge when he smells dinner cooking.


He'll be lucky, I did egg, beans and chips for a early dinner as we weren't sure what time it would come, so it'll just be a sandwich tonight.


----------



## Happy Paws2

got my Christmas slot on 21th which is fine for us.


----------



## Cully

Thankfully I managed to get slots every Wednesday, including Dec 23rd & 30th. So, apart from disasters, I'm sorted. Just hope they have everything I need.
Hope everyone else gets decent slots too.


----------



## urbantigers

Thankfully I am able to go out to get bits so I’ve accepted I won’t have an online delivery slot due to Ocado being their usual annoying self. I’ve got a slot 15th December but that’s the nearest I can get to Christmas. I’ve booked a slot to go to M&S for some bits - you can book slots now so that you don’t have to queue. That plus my Abel and Cole delivery on 20th plus local shopping will do.

I’ve just got a new 43” tv too as my old one broke (old CRT TV). I got my upstairs neighbours to carry the old one out for me and had someone come to set up and wall mount the new one. I don’t mind people coming into my flat. They wore masks and I stayed back.


----------



## Silverdoof

I cant get a slot after 18th. A friend going to go with me 22nd for few things will just shop locally

supermarkets have no loyalty to regular customers. I was told if i signed up to delivery saver i would get priority slots at Christmas - ha! That was someone fibbing


----------



## tabelmabel

Lurcherlad said:


> I can't stand Branston baked beans


Ooh they're our favourite but these days i shop mainly at Aldi so we have been on Corale beans for years now


----------



## Faoladh

My food comes on the 16th to last up to the 30th. I can not stop thinking about special treat food. I ordered salmon and stupidly expensive dauphinoise potatoes instead of just roasting my own and pudding and I want to eat DUCK dammit. The freaking fattiest duck I can get preferably. A lot of things in my basked for the past week and a half are saying no longer available but I'll keep an eye on it up until the night before and keep subbing things if necessary. Then I have to make sure to hold off the fancy stuff for 9 days. Self control.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just sorted out all deliverers up to Christmas so we don't have to worry about anything.


----------



## Bisbow

I am sorted out until the new year so we won't starve at least until next year


----------



## urbantigers

I might not have got a delivery slot but I have got an apology from Ocado which is quite a achievement! It took 3 emails but finally they looked into why I was not notified about the availability of Christmas slots. They have admitted I was not on the mailing list for an email but should have been. They have said sorry. That doesn’t get me a delivery slot but it makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## Lurcherlad

The closest delivery I can get to Xmas is 17th and I’ve looked a number of times for slots with no luck.

Yesterday’s delivery arrived in a torrent of freezing cold rain ... felt so sorry for the guy who had to get the goods from the van to my porch 

They’re doing a grand job imo


----------



## Bisbow

Lurcherlad said:


> They're doing a grand job imo


Got to agree with that and I have not had one grumpy driver so far


----------



## rona

Bisbow said:


> I am sorted out until the new year so we won't starve at least until next year


Well I hope you are stocking up for next year now..........we are going to starve next year you know, because of Brexit   
We do click and collect and have it booked for 21st Dec


----------



## Happy Paws2

Anyone use Sainsbury's on-line shopping, if so do you use your vouchers you get thought the post, we have tried and for some reason it wont expect the number we are putting in. We are putting the number on the back by the bar-code.


----------



## Dobby65

Happy Paws2 said:


> Anyone use Sainsbury's on-line shopping, if so do you use your vouchers you get thought the post, we have tried and for some reason it wont expect the number we are putting in. We are putting the number on the back by the bar-code.


Does it say they can be used online? Unfortunately, a lot of paper vouchers are in store only. Phone up their customer services - it's a free phone number and the wait isn't too long (probably best to avoid weekends though).


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dobby65 said:


> Does it say they can be used online? Unfortunately, a lot of paper vouchers are in store only. Phone up their customer services - it's a free phone number and the wait isn't too long (probably best to avoid weekends though).


We have both I'm not sure if OH has tried to use the wrong ones, I just order he pays., I'll check with him later when his finished watching the football.


----------



## Cully

I received this text last night.








Looks like they're desperate to free up unwanted slots. Or maybe need to know the amount of stock they need.
I only put a few things in my basket when I reserved the slot, so I'll top it up today.
I'm hoping I can get most shopping on 16th and just have to get fresh items in 23rd.


----------



## rona

Cully said:


> I received this text last night.
> View attachment 456984
> 
> Looks like they're desperate to free up unwanted slots. Or maybe need to know the amount of stock they need.
> I only put a few things in my basket when I reserved the slot, so I'll top it up today.
> I'm hoping I can get most shopping on 16th and just have to get fresh items in 23rd.


Not by clicking that link I hope


----------



## Jobeth

Cully said:


> I received this text last night.
> View attachment 456984
> 
> Looks like they're desperate to free up unwanted slots. Or maybe need to know the amount of stock they need.
> I only put a few things in my basket when I reserved the slot, so I'll top it up today.
> I'm hoping I can get most shopping on 16th and just have to get fresh items in 23rd.


You need to order any of the festive food by the 14th although there isn't much available.


----------



## Siskin

Well that was good service.
Had my tesco delivery this morning and they apologised that they couldn’t give me the frozen things I had ordered as their freezer had broken down in the van and everything had melted. I hadn’t ordered much and have another delivery next week so wasn’t bothered. However when I was putting stuff away in the kitchen I realised that there were things missing from the order. The driver had helped me pack bags otherwise I might have noticed earlier things like bread were not there. When I checked the list I noticed that all the missing items were from the same area in the store so I figured there was a crate of my stuff still on the van.
So I phoned Tesco’s and they contacted the delivery driver whilst I was on hold and told me that the driver would be back in 20 minutes with the stuff which had apparently been tucked away at the top of the van and been missed.
20 minutes later she was back full of apologies. I was just relieved, no one gets between me and the chocolate log I had ordered:Hilarious


----------



## Siskin

Just completed my Tesco order due tomorrow. I had previously ordered the chosen turkey some weeks ago, so that was safely on my list. Out if interest I checked what fresh and frozen turkeys and chickens are available still for those that hadn’t got one as they thought they would be dining elsewhere. There are none left online at all at the branch my order comes from. Now whether they keep some only for instore buyers I wouldn’t know. There’s some gammon, beef and lamb joints, but not much choice.


----------



## Cully

I must admit I'm a bit concerned that my Wednesday delivery will have stuff missing. It's mainly the fresh items like veg, fruit, trifle and such I'm getting.
Well if I'm missing things they will have to stay missing as I've no intention of going out anywhere, especially now we're in tier 4.
I've only been out 4 times since March so I'm not risking it for a few groceries.
Just really hoping they've got my cat food or _I'll _ be on the norty step!:Nailbiting


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just had our delivery nothing missing so we are OK of Christmas and to our next order on the 31st dec.


----------



## mrs phas

Not wanting to be alarmist 
And 
I know it's a red top which I wouldn't normally post a link from 
But 
If your waiting for delivery in the next three days from Tesco, Asda or Waitrose 
Please check it's still all available

https://www.mirror.co.uk/money/waitrose-tesco-asda-turkey-orders-23200891


----------



## Siskin

mrs phas said:


> Not wanting to be alarmist
> And
> I know it's a red top which I wouldn't normally post a link from
> But
> If your waiting for delivery in the next three days from Tesco, Asda or Waitrose
> Please check it's still all available
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/money/waitrose-tesco-asda-turkey-orders-23200891


My Pre ordered turkey was delivered today with no problems. I had put on a note asking for one at the lower end of the weight range which they did. The nice cheerful man that delivered told us that a number of people who had ordered turkeys to be delivered asked if they could send them back to the store with the delivery man as they no longer needed them due to no one able to come for Christmas. Tesco's were fine doing that and refunded them. I suspect there will be a number of rather large turkeys for sale in Tesco's over the next few days


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tried to get a post festive season delivery slot with Ocado yesterday, nothing doing. Woke up early this morning, so thought I’d check and *bing* 5th January here I come  I reckon we will still be eating leftovers by then, haha, so will be fine  

Right, up and at ‘em. May as well go to M&S to get the turkey lurkey now.


----------



## Bisbow

Mr Tesco kindly delivered my Christmas order today, everything there in fact the beef joint was bigger than I ordered at no extra cost so cut it in half and have 2 joints now
OH went to the farm shop and collected the goose who is now residing in the freezer until Easter when with luck the family will celebrate with a late Christmas dinner

Hope everyone else gets all they want and has a good Christmas


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just had a e-mail with the changes to our order they haven't got any bread or bread rolls. 

I take it everyone panicked yesterday and grabbed the lot and they haven't had any fresh deliveries yet.


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just had a e-mail with the changes to our order they haven't got any bread or bread rolls.
> 
> I take it everyone panicked yesterday and grabbed the lot and they haven't had any fresh deliveries yet.


You have that lovely neighbour that offered help 
The bakers will be open Saturday. Or do you know anyone who has a milkman, they usually deliver bread


----------



## Jobeth

I’ve mentioned it before but I’ve just renewed my Tesco delivery saver. I used £15 of vouchers to cover the £42 cost. If you add less vouchers then it reduces the monthly cost. It is still only available to those that are already part of the scheme.


----------



## Siskin

Jobeth said:


> I've mentioned it before but I've just renewed my Tesco delivery saver. I used £15 of vouchers to cover the £42 cost. If you add less vouchers then it reduces the monthly cost. It is still only available to those that are already part of the scheme.


Oh that's interesting, will remember that come renewal time


----------



## catz4m8z

Feeling kinda pleased that I booked a Sainsbury delivery on Saturday before this all kicked off....seems like people have gone abit crazy again when it comes to shopping!:Wideyed


----------



## mrs phas

I've managed to get the 11th and 25th Jan booked with Tesco, which continues to tie in with our payment dates
I , now, put my shopping bags outside the front door, when I see them pull up, and, so far, so good, the driver unpacks into them, knocks to say it's done, he goes back to van and I bring stuff in 
All sanitised as it should be


----------



## Siskin

I’ve just had a look at the Tesco delivery availability slots, has gone a bit mad on there. Glad I opted for the delivery saver package giving me that extra weeks slot availability before everyone else sees it, been really worth it. I could see that there would be more lockdowns over winter particularly in January, and I had noticed in October that slots were disappearing fast, so decided to pay. I’ve now booked three weeks in advance and will book another one tomorrow for beginning of February.


----------



## mrs phas

Wish they'd drop the prices for priority delivery again 
£4.50, when one is using it as a necessity, rather than a convenience, due to shielding/isolating, is just ripping off those who need it the most
I can't wait to go 'proper shopping' again, totally fed up of short dates, non availabilities and manky, soft, vegetables


----------



## simplysardonic

Managed to secure a Tesco delivery for this Friday after a couple of hours refreshing the page, & got almost everything we needed.

They're out of tinned tomatoes & tomato puree again, & limiting packs of toilet rolls to one per order, so I'm guessing the panic buyers are once again eating a very tomato heavy diet whilst sitting atop their loo paper thrones.


----------



## catz4m8z

simplysardonic said:


> eating a very tomato heavy diet whilst sitting atop their loo paper thrones.


now Im wondering if eating too many tomatoes gives you the squits...hence all the TP!!LOL:Hilarious

Sainsbury doing their bit to provide hygienic deliveries by spilling half a bottle of laundry detergent in one of my crates. At least it only covered the packaged food items and not fresh, also my groceries now smell like a summer meadow so there's that!:Bored


----------



## Happy Paws2

mrs phas said:


> Wish they'd drop the prices for priority delivery again
> £4.50, when one is using it as a necessity, rather than a convenience, due to shielding/isolating, is just ripping off those who need it the most
> I can't wait to go 'proper shopping' again, totally fed up of short dates, non availabilities and manky, soft, vegetables


Personally I don't care what they charge as long as I get my shopping and I don't have to go out and they are having to employ extra drivers to keep up with deliveries.

We have been lucky up to now we seem to get the delivery day we want and when we put the order in we book the following week at the same time.


----------



## Bisbow

Happy Paws2 said:


> Personally I don't care what they charge as long as I get my shopping and I don't have to go out and they are having to employ extra drivers to keep up with deliveries.
> 
> We have been lucky up to now we seem to get the delivery day we want and when we put the order in we book the following week at the same time.


I feel the same, it is worth it as far as I am concerned and I can only say Tesco has been great, got most of whet I need,
good deliveries and friendly, cheerful drivers


----------



## simplysardonic

Bisbow said:


> I feel the same, it is worth it as far as I am concerned and I can only say Tesco has been great, got most of whet I need,
> good deliveries and friendly, cheerful drivers


Yes, we got everything we needed, with only a couple of subs, lovely delivery driver as they always are. It was the 10pm-11pm slot so we literally put the shopping away & went to bed!


----------



## Nonnie

For those getting subs/out of stock items, what time of day are your slots?

Ive found that if i get an early slot (mins always 8-9am) that i nearly always get what i order as they get their fresh stock in overnight.


----------



## simplysardonic

Nonnie said:


> For those getting subs/out of stock items, what time of day are your slots?
> 
> Ive found that if i get an early slot (mins always 8-9am) that i nearly always get what i order as they get their fresh stock in overnight.


We've only secured late slots for some months now, & sometimes we get subs & sometimes not.


----------



## Boxer123

simplysardonic said:


> Managed to secure a Tesco delivery for this Friday after a couple of hours refreshing the page, & got almost everything we needed.
> 
> They're out of tinned tomatoes & tomato puree again, & limiting packs of toilet rolls to one per order, so I'm guessing the panic buyers are once again eating a very tomato heavy diet whilst sitting atop their loo paper thrones.


Made me spit my tea out


----------



## Lurcherlad

Nonnie said:


> For those getting subs/out of stock items, what time of day are your slots?
> 
> Ive found that if i get an early slot (mins always 8-9am) that i nearly always get what i order as they get their fresh stock in overnight.


This is definitely the issue for me with Asda, I think, as ours is 3-5pm.

I'm sure it's just that things run out as the day goes on.

We have a priority slot as OH is vulnerable so I'm not sure I can change it myself.

It's not been too bad though and most subs have been acceptable.

Conditioner instead of shampoo was a bit daft and obviously one I rejected 

Thursday both of my egg selections were substituted (I select 2 different boxes of 6 Free Range medium or mixed) to hedge my bets but it didn't work this time). I'm really fussy about the eggs I buy the boys and was sent Large and Happy eggs. I never buy large as it's bad for the hens and apparently Happy's hens aren't as "happy" as one might expect 

The one thing that seems out of stock regularly though is Asda oat milk which is a pain. I prefer it to all the others (and it's the cheapest) but seems in high demand.

I order 6 at a time so I keep my stocks replenished usually, but I hope I get some on the next delivery as they're running low now.


----------



## Cully

First time I haven't been able to get a weekly slot. I've got one on 13th, then can't get one until 27th, so having to practically double my next order. Trouble is I don't have enough storage space for 2 wks stuff, and am concerned about use by dates on perishables.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> *First time I haven't been able to get a weekly slot.* I've got one on 13th, then can't get one until 27th, so having to practically double my next order. Trouble is I don't have enough storage space for 2 wks stuff, and am concerned about use by dates on perishables.


Who is that with?


----------



## rona

Cully said:


> First time I haven't been able to get a weekly slot. I've got one on 13th, then can't get one until 27th, so having to practically double my next order. Trouble is I don't have enough storage space for 2 wks stuff, and am concerned about use by dates on perishables.


What kind of perishables?

Fruit and veg, you just have to get things that last like apples, pears, cabbage, carrots and other root veg.
Dairy is more of a problem, but you could get a plant based milk to tide you over


----------



## Jaf

Lurcherlad said:


> Thursday both of my egg selections were substituted (I select 2 different boxes of 6 Free Range medium or mixed) to hedge my bets but it didn't work this time). I'm really fussy about the eggs I buy the boys and was sent Large and Happy eggs. I never buy large as it's bad for the hens and apparently Happy's hens aren't as "happy" as one might expect


Oh dear. I never realised about this! I just thought bigger eggs came from bigger chickens.


----------



## mrs phas

Jaf said:


> Oh dear. I never realised about this! I just thought bigger eggs came from bigger chickens.


You're not the only one
i always use large or extra large eggs in my baking, (I weigh eggs, then proceed,) and, like you, thought, as there are varying sizes of chickens, that large/extra large came from the bigger breeds and normals from what most people would view as normal sized chickens, small from bantams (can only get last at farm gate)
I had no idea that it was a one size fits all deal (or not)


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jaf said:


> Oh dear. I never realised about this! I just thought bigger eggs came from bigger chickens.


They do, I've just looked it up and the big breeds of chickens are the one that lay the larger eggs.


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> Who is that with?


Tesco.


----------



## Cully

rona said:


> What kind of perishables?
> 
> Fruit and veg, you just have to get things that last like apples, pears, cabbage, carrots and other root veg.
> Dairy is more of a problem, but you could get a plant based milk to tide you over


Anything that's not likely to last more than a week. That includes the grapes, satsumas, bananas and salad items I always get. Plus items for the fridge like cooked ham, cream pots of hummus. I always keep long life milk as a standby. Most veg I freeze anyway.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> They do, I've just looked it up and the big breeds of chickens are the one that lay the larger eggs.


True to a point, but it's a bit more complicated I found, when it was first pointed out to me.

In the same way cows give much larger milk yields than is natural.

The word "natural" is the salient point.

Anyway, I wasn't trying to convert anyone to go egg free (even though I did after finding out what goes on within commercial egg production ).


----------



## Cully

I was lucky enough to be given a Tesco gift card for Christmas. Does anyone know if it has to be used in store only or can I use it online?
I can't find anything mentioning online use.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just amended tomorrows order and booked next weeks for the same time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

URGH! Cannot get an Ocado slot booked, even looking two weeks ahead. How tedious. 

Nothing better for the safety of those around me than my having to go to a supermarket when I have contact with upwards of 100 people each day at work :/


----------



## Lurcherlad

Mrs Funkin said:


> URGH! Cannot get an Ocado slot booked, even looking two weeks ahead. How tedious.
> 
> Nothing better for the safety of those around me than my having to go to a supermarket when I have contact with upwards of 100 people each day at work :/


Not good 

Do you know anyone who could tag your order in with theirs?

I'm adding some of my neighbours shopping to mine, especially heavy and bulky items as she doesn't have a car.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sadly not @Lurcherlad - we live surrounded by very elderly neighbours who don't do online shopping. I will just deal with our small Morrisons, like in the first lockdown until Ocado sorted themselves out. The choice isn't as vast but I can go in the NHS hour at 6-7am and then I don't see more vulnerable (generally elderly) folk in the shop. My concern isn't for food, we could live off what is in the corner shop if we needed to, it's for reducing the risk of spreading the virus to those that would be more likely to not survive should they catch it from me.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Not good
> 
> Do you know anyone who could tag your order in with theirs?
> 
> I'm adding some of my neighbours shopping to mine, especially heavy and bulky items as she doesn't have a car.


That's what I do here as there are 30 other flats with elderly/disabled people, and we all help each other out if possible.
Goodness knows what the Tesco delivery drivers think when they have to bring me enough pet food, cat litter, detergent bottles, bags of spuds and 5ltr water bottles etc to equip a small army. Well whatever they do think, they don't comment.
Other neighbours who go out a bit further afield, pick up stuff we can't get locally. We all chip in whatever way we can.
I actually think I've forgotten how to shop in store now!


----------



## mrs phas

Lurcherlad said:


> Not good
> 
> Do you know anyone who could tag your order in with theirs?
> 
> I'm adding some of my neighbours shopping to mine, especially heavy and bulky items as she doesn't have a car.


I do the same for two of my son's 
Neither can get home deliverys
so I just add bits into my order 
Delivery man looked at me a bit strange yesterday when I got a 3kg bag of fusilli, and, 2x 1kg bags of gluten free pasta 
One managed to get a click and collect for next thursday 
But 
Guess which muggins has got to take him to get it :Angelic


----------



## Bisbow

Mr Tesco delivered nice and early today
Poor man was soaking wet, it is pouring with rain yet he was so cheerful it made m day
Those delivery men deserve early jabs and medals


----------



## Happy Paws2

Bisbow said:


> Mr Tesco delivered nice and early today
> Poor man was soaking wet, it is pouring with rain yet he was so cheerful it made m day
> *Those delivery men deserve early jabs and medals*


I agree...

Mr Sainsbury's delivery men and women are the same what ever the weather always helpful and smiling.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Same as Mr/Ms Ocado  Husband and I were saying this morning how grim it must be working in a supermarket at the moment, people are reportedly so abusive.


----------



## ebonycat

My Asda home delivery came yesterday morning at just after 9am.
The lady was so polite & friendly.
They all have been.
Just as she was re-stacking her crates that my shopping had come in I said thank you so much, I hope you have a good day & stay safe.
She was so pleased.

I would have thought everyone would at least tell them thank you?


----------



## Happy Paws2

ebonycat said:


> I would have thought everyone would at least tell them thank you?


I always make a point of thanking them as I do the postman/woman and the bin men if i see them and anyone delivering a parcel, what would we do without them.


----------



## Nonnie

Havent had any issues so far with Tesco. Long term delivery saver customer, and i have my next 4 shops booked. Booked one this morning and had an entire weeks worth of slots to choose from.

I book my mothers Sainsburys delivery. She is on the vulnerable list and again no issues with that. Can only book two weeks ahead, but its still nice and easy.

Absolutely no issues with stock either. Mind you, i dont buy the likes of pasta, rice or tinned goods. Pretty much all just fresh fruit and veg.


----------



## mrs phas

Ordered from zooplus Monday afternoon 
Dog food delivered this morning 
Seeing as I got an update everyday, and I'm anew customer, in a time where every shop seems to be prioritising regular customers/deliveries
I'm very impressed
Now let's hope dogs like the food


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> Mr Sainsbury's delivery men and women are the same what ever the weather always helpful and smiling.


well....try living on a road with no parking and up a blooming great flight of steps! I do sometimes get the odd one who's not in the mood to deliver to my house!LOL (cant blame them, its not like I want to struggle with it either!!:Hilarious).

Im seriously looking into veg boxes at the moment. It would really cut down on shopping trips if I just needed cupboard staples, plus I could shop locally and seasonally which is better all round.


----------



## mrs phas

catz4m8z said:


> Im seriously looking into veg boxes at the moment. It would really cut down on shopping trips if I just needed cupboard staples, plus I could shop locally and seasonally which is better all round.


I don't know where in the country you are, so not sure if your within their coverage
but
when ken was alive and all the boys lived at home,
we used to get Riverford veg boxes
They had a great variety of differing veg and all top class (I remember the children being aghast seeing 'real veg' with dirt on )


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> They do, I've just looked it up and the big breeds of chickens are the one that lay the larger eggs.


Yes but the ones that are mass produced are from birds that has been bred specifically for large eggs. Many of them end up with prolapses as a result of producing eggs that are too big from them. But as they have a very short life span before they are deemed 'not as profitable' their welfare isn't a priority


----------



## catz4m8z

mrs phas said:


> I don't know where in the country you are, so not sure if your within their coverage
> but
> when ken was alive and all the boys lived at home,
> we used to get Riverford veg boxes
> They had a great variety of differing veg and all top class (I remember the children being aghast seeing 'real veg' with dirt on )


Im in Kent so there are quite a few companies that supply in my area. Just feeling that a combination of xmas and lockdown take aways has made my diet appalling lately (well....its mostly just me, cant really blame covid or xmas!!LOL).
Its always the fresh stuff thats a PITA when you are trying to avoid going shopping isnt it?


----------



## MollySmith

catz4m8z said:


> Im in Kent so there are quite a few companies that supply in my area. Just feeling that a combination of xmas and lockdown take aways has made my diet appalling lately (well....its mostly just me, cant really blame covid or xmas!!LOL).
> Its always the fresh stuff thats a PITA when you are trying to avoid going shopping isnt it?


We've had one for years but have recently been having two different deliveries from suppliers in Cambridgeshire. It's been a probably a life saver as it means I can get extra grub from Coop who do deliveries in some areas, a quiet farm shop and a local shop via a bike courier. I've been stuffed by supermarkets - no slots nothing, and to be honest prefer to let others have click and colllect so I've been making dawn raids if essential (though there's nothing more sobering than reading about a woman my age passing from Covid to make me think again about my so called wisdom).


----------



## Cully

With the number of deaths now and so many new cases here in Kent I'm getting even more paranoid about going out anywhere, and so very grateful for all deliveries, whatever they are.
I think the last time I ventured out was October, apart from my walk around the block to get a bit of fresh air.
It's one thing hearing about covid victims, quite another to actually know them. It makes it all seem so close.


----------



## rona

cat by  ,


----------



## Lurcherlad

Been having a few difficulties with the Asda app this week.

Keeps getting it’s knickers in a twist when I try to add to my order.

I need to add by 2200 tonight for tomorrow’s delivery.

I spoke to Asda yesterday as it said order was “unrecoverable” and they fiddled with something and said just keep trying to do the addition, which worked eventually. I hope I don’t end up losing the whole order if it crashes completely.

I’d rather not have to go into a store tbh so I’ll probably just do without these last few items.

Frustrating though.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Been having a few difficulties with the Asda app this week.
> 
> Keeps getting it's knickers in a twist when I try to add to my order.
> 
> I need to add by 2200 tonight for tomorrow's delivery.
> 
> I spoke to Asda yesterday as it said order was "unrecoverable" and they fiddled with something and said just keep trying to do the addition, which worked eventually. I hope I don't end up losing the whole order if it crashes completely.
> 
> I'd rather not have to go into a store tbh so I'll probably just do without these last few items.
> 
> Frustrating though.


I've had a few similar issues with ASDA even before covid, that's why I rarely use them now. Their whole system seemed to have a meltdown if I tried to amend my order in any way.
Fingers crossed you get everything you ordered.


----------



## Jobeth

Tesco’s long term slots are booked up but they often release slots so that you get next day delivery. It might depend on where you live so hopefully you get the order.


----------



## Boxer123

My village is pretty flooded at the moment lots of roads closed. It took the tesco man over an hour to get here I think he must of swam the last mile with my groceries in his back but alas he got here with my chocolate eggs. 

Not every hero wears a cape


----------



## Cully

My shopping arrived rather soggy, as was the delivery man, bless him.


----------



## Siskin

Is anyone having issues with the Tesco deliveries website? Since yesterday evening it’s not working at all, just seems to freeze when I try to use it. Ended up downloading the app and using that, I’m less keen on it and prefer the website, but needs must. I’m using Safari on the iPad.


----------



## Jobeth

I used it yesterday on my iPhone and it was fine. I’ve just checked and it is still ok. I’m not sure if you have delivery saver but they are releasing the Easter slots on the 2nd of March so it will be busy online then.


----------



## Siskin

How odd. I have delivery saver so get bookings early anyway without much issue. It’s worked fine for me since about mid last year. I deleted all history and cookies to see if there was an issue there, but it didn’t change anything. Reloaded rather the using a link or an already open tab, but no difference. It allows me to log in ok then just won’t do anything more, just freezes.


----------



## Cully

Jobeth said:


> I used it yesterday on my iPhone and it was fine. I've just checked and it is still ok. I'm not sure if you have delivery saver but they are releasing the Easter slots on the 2nd of March so it will be busy online then.


Oh bum I forgot Easter is coming. Thanks for the heads up, I'll book a slot asap.


----------



## Siskin

Still can’t get the Tesco website to work on my iPad, works fine on OH’s iPad and on my phone, so it’s something that has happened to my iPad in the last couple of days. I’m finger pointing at one the recent app updates as that is the only thing that has happened. There are no apple updates, last one was over a month ago, I haven’t fiddled with anything in settings recently and I’ve done the normal switching off and back on again after a while, flaming grocery website just won’t load, the rest of the Tesco websites load like the banking or mobile. I just cannot figure it out, the only thing left is if a random app update has somehow mucked something up although I’ve no idea how.


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> Still can't get the Tesco website to work on my iPad, works fine on OH's iPad and on my phone, so it's something that has happened to my iPad in the last couple of days. I'm finger pointing at one the recent app updates as that is the only thing that has happened. There are no apple updates, last one was over a month ago, I haven't fiddled with anything in settings recently and I've done the normal switching off and back on again after a while, flaming grocery website just won't load, the rest of the Tesco websites load like the banking or mobile. I just cannot figure it out, the only thing left is if a random app update has somehow mucked something up although I've no idea how.


Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling? I sometimes find that works for me with a troublesome app.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling? I sometimes find that works for me with a troublesome app.


I use the Safari app on the iPad which comes ready installed and it's not possible to delete it.


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> I use the Safari app on the iPad which comes ready installed and it's not possible to delete it.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Our Sanisbury's shopping arrived this morning and a few *important* things missing, in the end they were found them in someone else's box. Well, you can't survive the week without 3 bottles of wine a bottle of brandy and the TV times can you. 

The brandy does last more than a week.


----------



## Happy Paws2

OH has got to go to the Post Office this morning so I'm biting the bullet and nipping into Sainsbury's for a few bit and bob's I can't get on line. It's the first time going in a shop since before Christmas and I'm feeling a little nervous about seeing people.


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH has got to go to the Post Office this morning so I'm biting the bullet and nipping into Sainsbury's for a few bit and bob's I can't get on line. It's the first time going in a shop since before Christmas and I'm feeling a little nervous about seeing people.


What are the covid rates in your area?
We've had a couple of days with no cases, so I'm feeling relatively safe at the moment. Not going into shops yet though!


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> What are the covid rates in your area?
> We've had a couple of days with no cases, so I'm feeling relatively safe at the moment. Not going into shops yet though!


Only 3 cases in the last 7 days, so finger crossed.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I'm back from the shop went straight in hardly anyone in there, had to wait for one person at the till because I needed a wide gap for my scooter.

They didn't have what I went down for so I treated myself to some new nail polish instead, got a few treats and fillet steak for dinner. 

Back home and worn out now but enjoyed the fresh air and having a chat to the lady on the till and making friends with a 15 week old Poodle puppy called Lara. 

Hands well sanitised at regular intervals.


----------



## kevibruy

In many parts of the country, purchasing goods has gotten extremely unpleasant. We see that individuals aren't rehearsing social removing, so going inside stores can incite emotions that range from disturb and nervousness to outrage and dread. Yet, we need to eat while attempting to guard ourselves and our families as could really be expected, so there are a few techniques for purchasing good food in the hour of COVID-19. Harris Teeter reported in COVID-19 another ExpressLane Online Shopping charge construction and motivating forces which one needs to look at.


----------



## rona

kevibruy said:


> In many parts of the country, purchasing goods has gotten extremely unpleasant. We see that individuals aren't rehearsing social removing, so going inside stores can incite emotions that range from disturb and nervousness to outrage and dread. Yet, we need to eat while attempting to guard ourselves and our families as could really be expected, so there are a few techniques for purchasing good food in the hour of COVID-19. Harris Teeter reported in COVID-19 another ExpressLane Online Shopping charge construction and motivating forces which one needs to look at.


Are you still having difficulties with food in France?
It's mostly been sorted out in the UK, supermarkets stepped up to the plate, pubs turned into local shops then lots and lots of small takeaway businesses sprang up


----------



## Bisbow

I get my Tesco order delivered on Thursday and was waiting for it when a phone rang and it was Tesco telling me they would be late due to technical problems
It was 2 hours late but at least it came
I have had had deliveries for about 5 years and today was only the 2nd time it has happened. Not bad going and they did warn me so I don't think I can complain about their service


----------



## Siskin

Bisbow said:


> I get my Tesco order delivered on Thursday and was waiting for it when a phone rang and it was Tesco telling me they would be late due to technical problems
> It was 2 hours late but at least it came
> I have had had deliveries for about 5 years and today was only the 2nd time it has happened. Not bad going and they did warn me so I don't think I can complain about their service


I think we had that once. On one occasion they missed off some items when it was delivered. I didn't notice until I was putting it away and checked the list. Phoned up and it was all sorted really quickly. The missing items were delivered later that day


----------



## rona

Does anyone go into store at Tesco?

Are their selves empty or are they just randomly taking things off our online orders to make us go back in store? 

I assume people spend more in store!


----------



## Cully

rona said:


> Does anyone go into store at Tesco?
> 
> Are their selves empty or are they just randomly taking things off our online orders to make us go back in store?
> 
> I assume people spend more in store!


I've always been frustrated by Tesco and online delivery. Very often I don't get items I've ordered. But when i actually go to the store, shortly after my 'incomplete' order is delivered, I find my missing items there, on the shelves.
What's equally annoying is the totally inappropriate subs and inability of some 'pickers' to do their job to customer satisfaction. Imo they should pick as if they actually ' care' about the customer.
Sorry Rona, I digressed from your question cos I'm not happy with them atm.


----------



## rona

Cully said:


> Very often I don't get items I've ordered. But when i actually go to the store, shortly after my 'incomplete' order is delivered, I find my missing items there, on the shelves.


Nope, that's answered my question. Thanks,

Either their stock listings are rubbish or they are lying to try and get people into store


----------



## Cully

rona said:


> Nope, that's answered my question. Thanks,
> 
> Either their stock listings are rubbish or they are lying to try and get people into store


One of my regular delivery drivers told me, when I complained to him about not getting the water I'd ordered, that Tesco keep back stock to ensure staff don't go short!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Does anyone go into store at Tesco?
> 
> Are their selves empty or are they just randomly taking things off our online orders to make us go back in store?
> 
> I assume people spend more in store!


I haven't noticed the shelves were empty.

I was looking for Gram flour but they don't do it any more.

Maybe they have been reassessing their lines?


----------



## 3dogs2cats

I dont know about Tesco but my local Sainsburys seem to have had stocking problems for a few weeks now, popped in yesterday evening to find lots of empty shelves. Its not a bit store so they dont pick online orders from there so not sure what is going on!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Our Sainsbury's is the same lots of empty shelves, but so far on-line I'm getting most things I order and the few replacements have been OK


----------



## SbanR

I get some of my groceries through a friend who does Sainsbury's click and collect.
I few items I've asked for doesn't show when she goes online, yet I've managed to get from their convenience store in town ( now closed, sadly)


----------



## Nonnie

Most home delivery doesnt come your local store but specialised warehouses that deal only with online shopping. They dont have someone going around with a trolley picking out your stuff - its mainly done by machines.

They arent always local either.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Nonnie said:


> Most home delivery doesnt come your local store but specialised warehouses that deal only with online shopping. They dont have someone going around with a trolley picking out your stuff - its mainly done by machines.
> 
> They arent always local either.


Oh I don't know, my sister worked as an online picker at Tesco and she would just pick everything in store, very early in the morning before most people were going in for their shopping. Sometimes at the times she picked they hadn't restocked the shelves before. They restocked later on so there would be missing items etc


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Nonnie said:


> Most home delivery doesnt come your local store but specialised warehouses that deal only with online shopping. They dont have someone going around with a trolley picking out your stuff - its mainly done by machines.
> 
> They arent always local either.


My nearest Tesco does/did have online pickers, I used to go early in the morning and it was always full of them, likewise my nearest large Sainsburys, one of the reasons I stopped going was because it was hard to get to the products with them in the way and of course they had a job to do so didnt want to keep moving out of the way. This was before the explosion of covid online shoppers so they may have stopped using the local stores now and just pick from the warehouses .


----------



## Siskin

3dogs2cats said:


> My nearest Tesco does/did have online pickers, I used to go early in the morning and it was always full of them, likewise my nearest large Sainsburys, one of the reasons I stopped going was because it was hard to get to the products with them in the way and of course they had a job to do so didnt want to keep moving out of the way. This was before the explosion of covid online shoppers so they may have stopped using the local stores now and just pick from the warehouses .


Same at my Tesco's, I haven't been in for over a year now. I'm fairly sure that all my shopping comes from Cheltenham and not my local store in Ciren due to our postcode.


----------



## SbanR

Nonnie said:


> Most home delivery doesnt come your local store but specialised warehouses that deal only with online shopping. They dont have someone going around with a trolley picking out your stuff - its mainly done by machines.
> 
> They arent always local either.


Whenever I go into Asda, usually in the afternoon, there are always pickers going round the store.


----------



## Nonnie

I said most, not all, plus maybe its area dependant.

Even those that are picked from the store might not come from your local one. My mother has Sainsburys; hers comes from over 60 miles away. 

A lot depends on the drivers route.


----------



## mrs phas

I never thought I'd say this 
But 
After a year+ of deliveries, stupid replacements, short dates and delivery times all over the place 
I was elated to go shopping on Monday!
A full shop, 
just for Matt and I, 
picking out long dates,
bread we like, 
caffeine free drinks -always, always having been replaced with caffeinated ones, that have to go back 
And 
Cheaper by over £15 including delivery fee 
If I ever say I hate shopping again, you have permission to slap me and tell me to be thankful


----------



## Jesthar

rona said:


> Nope, that's answered my question. Thanks,
> 
> Either their stock listings are rubbish or they are lying to try and get people into store


Apologies for mentioning the word, but some of the current gaps are due to Brexit and the mountain of very complicated extra paperwork that accompanies imports because of it.

Supermarkets and many manufacturers operate on a 'Just in time' methodology, and paperwork problems are both delaying shipments and raising costs. Until they (and border control) get the hang of it, there are going to be delays, and that's going to make for some interesting gaps on the shelves/in the warehouses. Which particular ones affect you will be luck of the draw on a particular day.


----------



## Siskin

Jesthar said:


> Apologies for mentioning the word, but some of the current gaps are due to Brexit and the mountain of very complicated extra paperwork that accompanies imports because of it.
> 
> Supermarkets and many manufacturers operate on a 'Just in time' methodology, and paperwork problems are both delaying shipments and raising costs. Until they (and border control) get the hang of it, there are going to be delays, and that's going to make for some interesting gaps on the shelves/in the warehouses. Which particular ones affect you will be luck of the draw on a particular day.


Apparently there is also a shortage of HGV drivers currently. Why that's suddenly happened I don't know


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> Apparently there is also a shortage of HGV drivers currently. Why that's suddenly happened I don't know


Er....covid? I know a few delivery companies who are short staffed due to sickness, *plus* the demand for delivery has increased in the last 15 months. So not surprising really.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> Er....covid? I know a few delivery companies who are short staffed due to sickness, *plus* the demand for delivery has increased in the last 15 months. So not surprising really.


I would have said that too, but it seems as if it's a new issue rather then something that has been going on since covid began.


----------



## Jesthar

Cully said:


> Er....covid? I know a few delivery companies who are short staffed due to sickness, *plus* the demand for delivery has increased in the last 15 months. So not surprising really.


Exactly. Plus there is also Brexit in the mix here, too (apologies for swearing again!), as 14,000+ EU national HGV drivers have quit the UK to return to the EU since the new border complicatons began, and leaving us very short of drivers anyway.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jesthar said:


> Apologies for mentioning the word, but some of the current gaps are due to Brexit and the mountain of very complicated extra paperwork that accompanies imports because of it.
> 
> Supermarkets and many manufacturers operate on a 'Just in time' methodology, and paperwork problems are both delaying shipments and raising costs. Until they (and border control) get the hang of it, there are going to be delays, and that's going to make for some interesting gaps on the shelves/in the warehouses. Which particular ones affect you will be luck of the draw on a particular day.


Paper work is still a big problem and still causing delays.


----------



## Siskin

Last weeks order included a 12 pack of beer for OH. When it arrived the driver said it was dripping and a can must have leaked. She said to keep the pack and she would organise a refund of the entire pack.
OH checked out the pack later and found one can had a small crease at the bottom where it must have been leaking slowly, there was half a can left. Tesco have indeed processed the refund and OH has ended up with 11 and a half cans of beer for free. Every little helps.


----------



## kimthecat

Before Christmas , we placed our regular order and they added a load of stuff we didnt ask for like popcorn and similar , We rang up and they said they didnt want it back and we wouldn't be charged so we took it to the local food bank. When OH walked in with the goods the guy said Look , its Father Christmas:Hilarious
I feel for the family whose delivery it was!


----------



## Lurcherlad

The milk section in Sainsbury’s yesterday was sparse …. Apparently a supplier issue.

I did notice a few gaps around the store too.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> The milk section in Sainsbury's yesterday was sparse …. Apparently a supplier issue.
> *I did notice a few gaps around the store too*.


Our Sainsbury's better start to their act together we have a Lidl opening in a few months just over the road from them and Aldi are think of a new store just up the road.


----------



## Jesthar

Lurcherlad said:


> The milk section in Sainsbury's yesterday was sparse …. Apparently a supplier issue.
> 
> I did notice a few gaps around the store too.


HGV issues most likely - Tesco has been talking about it openly in the last few days. And it's only going to get worse - found a good article on it here:

https://www.globalcoldchainnews.com/drivers-shortage-to-reach-crisis-point-this-summer/

"The UK truck driver shortage has worsened with companies warning of a looming crisis by summer.

Driver shortages that have been the norm for decades are now intensifying with Brexit ending recruitment from the EU, a backlog of driving tests caused by Covid-19 and self-employment tax reforms that have led to EU drivers leaving the UK.

Add to this the fact that nearly a third of the 300,000 UK drivers are over 55 and heading for retirement and the shortage will soon be critical."

~~

"Paul Day, the managing director, Turners Soham, where 40% pf drivers are eastern Europeans, said: "Within three months, goods won't get delivered. In fact, it's already happening, there are already loads that are not being covered now".

Lee Juniper, the operations director at FreshLinc, said hourly wage rates were up by 10 to 30% depending on the region and type of haulage involved. "We can't get enough drivers to drive our trucks and it is a challenge every day to cover off the volumes."


----------



## rona

With the supply issues that are going on at the moment and our recent deliveries missing several items. I think it will get worse nearer to Xmas. I've looked around for local suppliers and found a little group of local producers that deliver for free. 

I think the furthest producer is about 15 miles away 

I can get fruit and veg, meat, cheese, bread, cakes and pies, milk, cream and butter. First small delivery on Saturday to see how it all goes


----------



## oliviarussian

A heads up for those who use Ocado and Fetch, now Fetch has been sold you can no longer add Fetch deliveries free to your Ocado delivery


----------



## Mrs Funkin

oliviarussian said:


> A heads up for those who use Ocado and Fetch, now Fetch has been sold you can no longer add Fetch deliveries free to your Ocado delivery


Oh no, that's not good. I often used that feature  Thanks for letting us know, OR.


----------



## urbantigers

I thought they were just changing their name? To Paws. Didn’t know they had been sold. That’s a bummer.


----------



## Siskin

Tesco’s shopping website and App has been down since yesterday meaning no one can book a slot or amend or cancel grocery orders. Apparently they were targeted by someone which has caused it to crash. They have been trying to sort it out.
Tomorrow is the last day I can amend my order before delivery on Tuesday. Hope it gets sorted by then as I’ve only put a few items on the order so that I could secure the slot.


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Tesco's shopping website and App has been down since yesterday meaning no one can book a slot or amend or cancel grocery orders. Apparently they were targeted by someone which has caused it to crash. They have been trying to sort it out.
> Tomorrow is the last day I can amend my order before delivery on Tuesday. Hope it gets sorted by then as I've only put a few items on the order so that I could secure the slot.


Our click and collect is tomorrow and we can't do anything. Only got one item on it. Apparently, they said on twitter that we don't have to pick it up and they will refund. Don't know if that's the same with deliveries


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Our click and collect is tomorrow and we can't do anything. Only got one item on it. Apparently, they said on twitter that we don't have to pick it up and they will refund. Don't know if that's the same with deliveries


I know I can reject the delivery and have a refund, not sure what I will do tbh


----------



## Siskin

Tesco’s website is up and running, which is good. Went to do my order and discovered I’ve lost my favourites list, annoyingly the filter function isn’t working so I’ve had to wade through loads of things in order to find the items I’m after. I hope my favourites list returns as I have things on there that I don’t buy regularly but like to keep an eye on the price and see if it’s on offer this week. 
At least we will get a proper delivery tomorrow. Feel sorry for people who are reluctant to go to the shops and weren’t able to amend their order in time


----------



## Cully

Same here with missing favourites and usuals lists. Took me ages! Good job I was only adding to a basket I'd already booked, or I would have been timed out and lost my delivery slot.


----------



## rona

At the moment we are being charged for the order we didn't pick up 

A bit bad, as they gave us no details of any way to amend or cancel, and after all, it was their problem. Hoping they give a refund at some point!


----------



## Jobeth

They’ve fixed it now so that the favourites are available.


----------



## Cully

Yes all back to normal when I checked order online today


----------



## Happy Paws2

Looks like I'm getting everything I ordered this morning.


----------



## kimthecat

It looks like Asda are letting us book Christmas slots. Those who paid for the privilege can book today , the rest of us with priority passes can book tomorrow. Watch this space!


----------



## Jobeth

It’s 16th of November at 6am for those with Tesco delivery saver although you have to log on earlier to get in the queue.


----------



## kimthecat

kimthecat said:


> It looks like Asda are letting us book Christmas slots. Those who paid for the privilege can book today , the rest of us with priority passes can book tomorrow. Watch this space!


Just booked for 23rd Dec. Christmas eve all were booked 
but lots left on the days before though I imagine they will go very quickly.


----------



## Siskin

Looks like something is up with Tesco online groceries, can’t get onto the website via the app and after researching a bit it would appear it’s down again. Supposed to be having a delivery tomorrow which I wanted to amend as there are only a few items on their which I put in when I booked the date a while back.


----------



## Jobeth

Siskin said:


> Looks like something is up with Tesco online groceries, can't get onto the website via the app and after researching a bit it would appear it's down again. Supposed to be having a delivery tomorrow which I wanted to amend as there are only a few items on their which I put in when I booked the date a while back.


I've checked mine and it's either a local problem or it's been fixed.


----------



## Siskin

Jobeth said:


> I've checked mine and it's either a local problem or it's been fixed.


Thanks for that. Just checked and it's now ok. It must have recently been sorted as checking on Tesco's Fb page there did seem to be issues earlier on


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's just took us 1 and 1/2 hours to book a Sainsbury's slot for December 20th, the sight kept crashing out.


----------



## Happy Paws2

After last nights performance trying to get a Christmas slot I wasn't in the mood to amend tomorrows shopping, just tried to get on and web-sight has crashed again hopefully we can get on later today.


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> After last nights performance trying to get a Christmas slot I wasn't in the mood to amend tomorrows shopping, just tried to get on and web-sight has crashed again hopefully we can get on later today.


Glad we put in this weeks order yesterday, before the madness descended!


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> Glad we put in this weeks order yesterday, before the madness descended!


Finally managed to amend tomorrow's order.


----------



## Cully

I've got slots for Dec 1st, 8th, 15th and 29th. I wanted the 22nd too but the only one available Christmas week is Sunday 19th so had to take it. 
Hopefully they'll deliver everything apart from fresh stuff and I'll go to Tesco myself for those on 22nd/23rd. It'll be bedlam but better than leaving it till last minute.
Happy shopping everyone:Banghead.


----------



## Jobeth

Cully said:


> I've got slots for Dec 1st, 8th, 15th and 29th. I wanted the 22nd too but the only one available Christmas week is Sunday 19th so had to take it.
> Hopefully they'll deliver everything apart from fresh stuff and I'll go to Tesco myself for those on 22nd/23rd. It'll be bedlam but better than leaving it till last minute.
> Happy shopping everyone:Banghead.


Do you have Tesco delivery saver? It means you get priority booking for Christmas (sorry that it's too late) and Easter. You can use Tesco vouchers to pay for the service and they are worth x3 the value that way.


----------



## Cully

Jobeth said:


> Do you have Tesco delivery saver? It means you get priority booking for Christmas (sorry that it's too late) and Easter. You can use Tesco vouchers to pay for the service and they are worth x3 the value that way.


I do but I never thought of that. I suppose I could try and change the date to 22nd but I've kinda got used to the idea now and am planning around it. Tbh I have priority slots available if I want them but it's more expensive and I'm ok with the cheaper 4 hour window.
I might have a look tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Jobeth

The closest date available left in my area is the 15th of December! It’s definitely worth using your vouchers to pay for the service as it makes delivery so cheap.


----------



## urbantigers

Ocado released their Christmas slots ages ago and they were snapped up within hours. The nearest I could get to Christmas was 20th which is rubbish for fresh stuff. So I cancelled that as it was £9.99 delivery. I will get groceries the week before with my smart pass free delivery and have decided to shop local this year as much as possible. I’ve ordered a turkey from a local butcher and when I collect that I’m going to also try to get some fresh stuff. My veg box delivery day is a Monday so that’s rubbish for veg too. So the plan is to get groceries the week before, “bits”from veg box company (they sell more than veg) if needed, and when I collect the turkey I will also visit the nice organic veggie shop nearby which sells locally produced organic veg, and a bakery/deli nearby. Well that’s the plan….. it feels like sticking 2 fingers up to Ocado. I’ve still not forgiven them for leaving me off last years Christmas slots email.


----------



## Happy Paws2

urbantigers said:


> Ocado released their Christmas slots ages ago and they were snapped up within hours. The nearest I could get to Christmas was 20th which is rubbish for fresh stuff. So I cancelled that as it was £9.99 delivery. I will get groceries the week before with my smart pass free delivery and have decided to shop local this year as much as possible. I've ordered a turkey from a local butcher and when I collect that I'm going to also try to get some fresh stuff. My veg box delivery day is a Monday so that's rubbish for veg too. So the plan is to get groceries the week before, "bits"from veg box company (they sell more than veg) if needed, and when I collect the turkey I will also visit the nice organic veggie shop nearby which sells locally produced organic veg, and a bakery/deli nearby. Well that's the plan….. it feels like sticking 2 fingers up to Ocado. I've still not forgiven them for leaving me off last years Christmas slots email.


I've got the 20th and I'm sure everything will keep in the fridge or freezer if needed, greens treat a flowers stand in water.

I always have a weekly delivery on a Wednesday everything keeps fresh for Sunday, I don't think one extra day will make any difference.


----------



## Cully

Although I've got delivery slots booked up until new year there's no guarantee they will have everything I've asked for, so I'll have a plan B to fall back on if necessary. Don't ask me what plan B is though:Bag!


----------



## Psygon

We went on at lunchtime today and got the slot we wanted for 21 December with Sainsbury's. There were loads available in our area!


----------



## Happy Paws2

OH this morning got a date for the Thursday the 30th so covered for all over Christmas and the New Year.


----------



## Sandysmum

Thank goodness things have settled down now, and it's easier to get deliveries . They don't always have everything I want in stock, and substitutes can be a bit hit and miss,but at least they have delivery slots available without having to wait weeks.


----------



## TIGGS1

During isolating during December i decided not to ordered from very big supermarkets so i ordered twice from the co op they had 2 hour delivery slots same day and the food delivered was fresh, good quality and long dates 
Something's were a few pence more but it was worth it .


----------

